# Lets stay motivated



## Jaro

Hi, 
I just want to add this thread so we can share our journey with learning our skills in piano. 
I hope this will motivate us to practice and practice and practice consistently. I believe this is what sometimes is missing. So, stay tuned to this post thread and lets practice everyday, for as long you need or you can. Let's share our experience here. Let's commit here to practice and follow what we write here to do. Let's push ourselves a little bit... and share what we are doing right now. So, 
to keep it short what is your plan for today to improve your skills? Share it with me/us and lets improve our skills DAILY 
All the best,


----------



## Jaro

My plan for today:
6 am. -> practicing scales for 30min (done) There is no better feeling to have something done before you even start your day 

7 pm -> following next lessons from the app I am using. (it will take me about 1,5h) I am sitting to my piano right away after I post it so lets consider it done. 

How about you? What is your plan for today?

All the best.


----------



## Jaro

Another beautiful day, and another goal to achieve today. Lets start with this morning practice of scales. Today will be only 15 mins because I am short with time. And later during a day, proper piano session is set. 
I hope you guys will also practice so one day you may be proud of your accomplishment. 
My plan for today: 15 min scales NOW! and later 1,5h continuing with the simple song in B major scale which I am learning right now. It gave me a lot of trouble yesterday. But I look at this that way, once it is difficult to learn for me, that means I am actually learning something new, I am developing my skills. That how I motivate myself in those moments. It can be that I had simply worse day, but I prefer to think I am actually learning something new. How about you? Did you plan your practice for today? and will you do it no matter what? I need to skip breakfast in the morning and eat some fast food on the way to work to do my morning scale practice. 
Keep good work guys, keep practicing each small step brings us closer to pieces we really want to play 
Good day everybody


----------



## Jaro

Another day in paradise  I love Saturdays because this day I completely designed for me and my love ones. There is no rush for anything, but before I can turn my heart to make my family happy I need to make myself happy and what makes me happy is my PIANO PRACTICE however difficult it might be. So, lets plan today's practice session. It will be just one which I will start in minutes as soon as I stop writing those words. I am looking forward to spend another two hours of my life in front of my piano practicing to improve my skills and to play one day beautifully for my and listeners satisfaction. 
So, here it comes two hours of practice. My plan is to start with scales and hanons to warm up and then I will continue with the song in B major scale which I already memorized (somehow) and which gives me quite a trouble. I looks like I am developing new skills - I know once I master it I will be one step closer to play more advanced pieces of music many people on this forum play... I will one day too. But one step at the time. Practice every day is a key  Having fun too. That is why on each day I try to play or more learn to play pieces that sound for me great... and that is another one hour of my session. Working on my chosen piece of music. Last half hour will be just playing what I already know. 
Usually or lately I have divided my piano practice to three sessions, scales (technique), my chosen song (fun and developing my skills), repetition (playing pieces I know already - developing that emotional touch of the soul and transferring it though my hands into piano keys to hear possibly what sits inside my body). I truly recommend few practices every day. It works for me. Maybe it will work for you too. 

Anyway... I wish you ALL great day... Let's practice and make ourselves sound great whatever instrument you play


----------



## Jaro

Today I woke up with the simple melody I have been learning for last two days in my head. I am so happy it is not scales or some dark thoughts. That is what piano playing brings as side effect. Quite nice melody in the morning. Anyway, somehow I memorized that melody which gave me quite a trouble to master but I am almost there. So, I believe it will be much easier today... so what plan is for today? In a minutes lets start a day as usually with scales then a little bit of work, even though is Sunday, some must work  I am one of them. And then in the afternoon regular practice for about 1.5 hour. 
What is your plan? I hope you have one... If not I hope you will soon create one and follow, and at one point you can't live without that practice... moment of creation... I wish you all, happy day and effective practice with your piano


----------



## Jaro

Today is one of the mornings when your eyes don't want to open and are willing to stay just a little bit more in the night mode. But commitment is a commitment. There is my piano calling me: Hi. Play me  You promised 30 minutes of practice in the morning. 
Do I have a choice? No. You should not disappoint your piano too. Just play on it. So, I start my Monday with hopefully effective practice. This is one of the moments that define our in this case my commitment. So, through laziness or more willing to stay in bed for just a little bit longer I am about to sit. Each minute spend by the piano brings me/us closer to promised land  So, lets practice. I am more then sure later during a day will be much easier with afternoon 1.5h practice. 

So lets practice today my piano friends. Lets be just a little bit better then yesterday. Lets feed our souls with beautiful sounds of keys played in proper order and right tempo etc. Ps. In my case those sounds are not that beautiful as they could be... but I am on my way there. I wish you are on your way too. All the best.


----------



## Potiphera

Jaro, Thanks, sometimes I need that extra bit of motivation, I did one hour practice pieces this morning, had a cup of tea, walked in the garden, then came back and did half an our scales practice. It feels so good start the day with getting through the much needed practice. Then later I can get on with mundane household tasks.


----------



## Jaro

Potiphera, that is great you are on board , it is great to think that I am not alone with my morning practice... and later one as well. We are all on the same vehicle with our piano practice... with each day getting better  you are right, I feel the same, once I did my morning routine with piano, I feel a lot better to start my day, and actually looking forward to continue with afternoon sessions. We all have so much to do during a day, and I believe once we reach the level when we can actually enjoy playing this can be moments of liberation from whatever is in our minds: different kind of challenges. But we need to get there first... that is why we need to practice  and it doesn't have to be so boring. With a thought of you, I am actually looking forward to my next morning session. Thanks. 

I will have some challenges since tomorrow regarding piano... but I don't want to bring those clouds now, today. It can wait till tomorrow. 
All the best


----------



## Jaro

Great morning and sad good by for next 10 days to my piano. At least I said it in proper way, by doing my half hour morning routine with scales... reason is great, because I am flying to visit my lovely parents but... and that but scares me a little. They don't have piano. I am not going to cry about it. I am well prepared already and trying to see opportunity in that short brake. My idea is to practice anyway without piano. Who knows? Sometimes that kind of things open different kind of doors that will let us discover something new. What is my idea? How am I prepared? Well, I have paper copy of the piano from one of the books I have ordered some time ago. So, in the morning, without sound but the sound in my head I will hit that sheet of paper representing my piano, and train my scales. I am going to use this time as well to search for great pieces to learn from my app I am using to sharpen my skills. Who knows, once I am there I will visit some piano shops and check what they have by playing on each piano they have what I know now. Good thing might happen from that. The other thing is to practice in my mind. I read in one of the books about how our brains works that mental practice is also quite effective. There was this study where they gave piano to half of the group and thought them scales and other group they asked to learn scales mentally. After two weeks or so they checked results and... people who did not play piano but learnt it mentally were able to play them anyway. So, there is hope. I stick to that. Like I said, who knows... maybe this is blessing to discover something new  Other then that it will be great time to gain some knowledge from here... so many topics, so many valuable information here on this forum. I am going to use it wisely to do something, anything to not waste those 10 incoming days. 
I wish you, who has access to the piano, all the best and great results with your practice. I am with you in my thoughts and by some sort of miracle through thoughts exchange will somehow take part in your practice  Crazy thought. But let it be. And with this thought... I used the word "thought" in last sentences... lets check: 5 times.  So once more: with this optimistic THOUGHT, I'll see you next morning, I am sure something great will happen. Take care


----------



## Jaro

New place and new challenges I described on the post above. So my today's practice is going to be as weird as I could even imagine, nothing will be the same since today  I tried on my trip yesterday few things but I will first collect some data before I share what happens with my new for few incoming days routine. 
1. Practicing scales hitting keys on sheet of paper with music in my mind (it is strange, already tried it)

2. Mental piano practice - WHAT?!!! I will try like yesterday on my trip, imagine playing some pieces which I know in my mind. Lets see how it works. 

How about your practice? I am jealous now about your practices, on condition that you actually do it. Please, do it. It is world changing I mean your world changing thing. How great is to know how to play any instrument, not only piano, and actually play it. For yourself, for friends, family. Spreading beauty of music. Ok. That is all for now, I am running to start my scales practice... on the sheet of paper and sounds in my mind... remember? Wish me good luck. I from myself, wish you all the best. Be great!


----------



## Jaro

Quickly I need to start my morning practice because my parents get up quite early and want every minute of me there to spend with them, witch of course I enjoy, but it creates quite a difficulty to follow my piano plan. Anyway, before I let them know I got up I play my scales on the... I am crying now... sheet of paper represents my piano. It is so hard to keep doing it but I have no choice for next few more days. So, take advantage of your keys/piano and actually use them - I am missing my piano already so much!
The other thing I mentioned is this imagination/mental piano practice - I did it for like 30 min yesterday, and it is interesting experience. Quite hard but interesting. No more insides now. I guess I need to wait till I am back in front of my piano to say what it gave me. 
So be great today, with your piano practice, I will try my best with what I have  All the best to you!


----------



## Jaro

This really late morning for me, luckily I am on holiday and will still do my morning practice on paper piano  It helps a lot to focus, maybe that is what I am learning more then scales which I am trying to play. Who knows? Anyway My morning practice will last ca. 30 minutes and later during a day I will practice for about one hour some pieces I know already in my mind... remember? I don't have access to my piano yet.
I wish you all perseverance with your plans and practices. With each hit on the piano key we become better and better 
Lets have great Friday and be proud of what we done to ourselves by playing beautiful music or going into direction when we will actually be able to play beautifully Good day everybody


----------



## Jaro

After my yesterday practice in my mind, due to lack of access to piano for last days, I need to say that this can be as well great part of your piano journey. While practicing pieces I know in my mind, at some point my mind started to recall pieces I don't know how to play obviously but I found myself in great need to hear them. Once that happened I used youtube to help me out. And to be honest, spend ca. 2 hours listening people who actually can play beautifully. I was led from one song to another, from one movie theme to another, from one classical piece to another. Well spent time. I truly recommend your mind to wonder and enjoy music. I guess we all take it slightly different, but it all started with my practice in my mind and I just let my mind to take me to places it wanted. I am not sure I am explaining right this experience. Anyway, try it few times, it may not come to you while first this kind of practice. 
What about today? Are you ready to become better than you were yesterday? I am! So, we shouldn't hesitate and start with something easy and I believe so important, it helps me at least, scales training or session, yes session sounds better  You, I hope can play real keys/piano, me I will do it on my paper piano  I can't wait to be back with my real piano. Take advantage of yours and play it! You never know, when will come the time you can't. Missing it is great feeling actually, but much better is to play it. SO, lets do it together! 
All the best to you! PPP (PracticePracticePractice)


----------



## Jaro

Lets be quick today, even though it is Sunday and loads of time, especially when you are on holiday like me  You know I am doing this mind practices and paper piano practices due to fact I am on holiday. Not today though! I went to visit my brother and to my surprise, huge surprise he has got a PIANO! Out of tune completely, but he has one. So I am waiting now everybody disappears from the house and then I will do my practice. I don't want to kill them with the noise I am going to create 
How about you? Have you planned your practice today? Lets practice again today, again tomorrow and again and again and again. Have a great day everybody. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Another day, another challenges to make some progress with my piano skills. I hope you have the same goal. One step at the time. I skipped morning scales practice on my paper piano due to the early trip back to my parents house. Now, I am back and it is time to plan what will happen today regarding mentioned goal. So, in minutes paper piano practice and later, again like last few days, playing in my mind pieces I know already which is not a lot... so I will play them few times to fill at least 1 hour of mental practice. It is actually fun  
I hope you have your plan to practice in place for at least today!. It is worth to have one. There is a time when, once you are after some difficulties you can actually enjoy playing piano  and moments of creation  I wish you to get there as soon as possible. There is one condition though to get there: practice, practice, practice. So... I am starting now! See you tomorrow


----------



## Jaro

Maybe quote for today? To keep us going, at least to keep me going. I needed that today to start, so let it be here now:
_"Do today what others won't so tomorrow you can do what others can't."_ - Jerry Rice

So with no more ado, Lets practice, practice, practice. Mine will be today:
1. Scales practice on my paper piano. Ufff… it is so boring, but just three days left till the moment when I can sit in front of my piano. 
2. My mind study with all pieces I know, due to lack of piano at this moment.

How about you? Have you planned your piano practice for today? Do it every day till you can't live without it. That is my experience. Now, I need to do it, otherwise something is missing.  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

I don't know how is today for you, but for me it is late scales practice on my paper piano due to my holiday which are about to end. On one hand I am sad. It is great to be with family, eating home made food from the past - you know, mom cooks the best dinners in the world, tastes bring memories back, good memories... too much TV for me though. I rather spend my time with piano. And this will be given back to me. Tomorrow evening I can sit in front of my piano. I guess you are more lucky and you have access to your piano. I want to think that you take advantage of that fact and you practice, practice, practice. No matter what is it: scales, easy pieces, difficult pieces of your favourite music. I try to remember and I guess you should too, that each key hit ot your piano, properly or with mistakes brings me, you... all of us closer to the point when we can be proud of how we play. So, today, later than usually I will do my scales practice and still due to lack of piano, proper piano mind practice - kind of piano meditation  Good luck with your todays piano, I hope you will notice some improvements today that will give you motivation and enthusiasm to go further and keep practicing. That is all for now. Lets practice NOW!!!


----------



## Jaro

Trip day for me... this means I will practice but it will be in the evening when I am back in front of my piano  During trip I can only practice in my mind which I am better now  In my mind I am great  well in front of my piano in reality there is still loads of practice in front of me. How about you? You need to practice? Lets be great and practice every single day! Have a great day and especially when you play whatever you can play  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

New morning and back to my routine! 30 mins of scales in the morning. If you read what I wrote for last few days you know I had no access to my piano and practiced my scales on my paper piano. I think it wasn't smart move. My fingers were stiff and couldn't hit keys properly for first few minutes. It felt strange for the beginning. Luckily everything came back after ca. 10 minutes. I easily remembered scales, so practicing them in my mind, what I did during my holiday too, helped I guess. But practicing on anything different then real piano or proper keyboard is not that smart idea. At least for me. I could use this time to develop my theoretical knowledge, mistake done and learnt. Will be smarter for next period of piano break. Take advantage from my mistake. Or maybe it will work for you. Who knows. Anyway todays plan is: 
Scales practice in the morning - DONE
New lessons from my app for about 1 hour - afternoon to be done.
Evening session with pieces I know how to play ca. 45 min - will be done. 
What is your plan? Lets remember consistent practice brings us closer to promised land  
Take care and have fun!


----------



## Jaro

New day new plan, anything can happen today. Lets make this day great regarding our piano journey.
My plan for today is to spend ca. 2h in front of my piano, playing of course. Not sitting there and staring at it  
More detailed motivation for today and my plan is there: https://pianopracticechallenge.com/may-25-2019/
What is yours? Did you plan your piano day already? I encourage you to do it... it works great for me, maybe it will as well for you. There is no harm in trying 
Good day my piano friends


----------



## Larkenfield

Everyone who wants to be good enough to play at Carnegie Hall, raise your hand.


----------



## Jaro

Why not? Maybe one day after countless hours of practice  Actually it is great goal! Sky is the limit they say. Right? So you can count me: I want to be good enough


----------



## haydnguy

Jaro said:


> Why not? Maybe one day after countless hours of practice  Actually it is great goal! Sky is the limit they say. Right? So you can count me: I want to be good enough


Good for you! I wish I had stuck with it when I was a youngster. I would be playing now! (Maybe not at Carnegie Hall but enjoying it nevertheless.)


----------



## Jaro

I understand you completely. I remember that when I was in my early years I wanted to play. But there was different plan for me, and music wasn't one. But ca. 40 years later I decided I want to play just for myself, to enjoy the ability, to enjoy moments spend with piano, to create sounds. I am not good yet, it is beginning of my journey, but I know that if we stay focus, no mater the age, we can be good enough to play not only for ourselves. Who knows where it will lead us. World changes every day, what today is impossible tomorrow is sounds funny and we can see that it was and is actually achievable. So, lets dream big and do whatever we can to live that dream. And I believe live will find its way to surprise us with it. I experienced that with many things already in my life. So, I will and I wish you too, will stick with my piano practice and leave the rest to simply happen this or another way. 
Lets practice today like we did yesterday! Lets be better then yesterday 
And some motivation if you need one  : https://pianopracticechallenge.com/may-26-2019/
Take care


----------



## Jaro

There is nothing better then wake up in the morning and being hungry to play! That is great feeling. It wasn't for me like that but somehow over time it came to me. I hope it will come to you too. I strongly believe that is developed through developing routine to practice every day. So, do not hesitate, use your keyboard, piano or any instrument you chose to play and practice.

Lets make this day count and lets be *better* then yesterday!

A bit more insides and I hope motivating words there: https://pianopracticechallenge.com/may-27-2019/
Believe me or not, but by actually writing these words to you helps me a lot. I hope it will encourage you as well to push yourself forward, to be better every single day. 
With that, I wish you great day full of great things


----------



## Jaro

This is like repeating over and over again same thing, but it works for me, and I believe It will work for you as well as soon as you and me stay focused on our goal. I guess it is the same: playing piano beautifully  Right? So, do not leave anything to happen by itself, make it happen, plan your piano time for today, follow what you planned, commit to it and make it done. It is not always easy but if we really want something we need to sometimes fight for it. 
Have a great day with your piano journey. Take care.
Few more words about my start of a day and difficulties and what I planned for today there: https://pianopracticechallenge.com/may-28-2019/
Do you have sometimes difficulties to manage to play during a day? How you overcome them? Share your insides for good of all of us  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Another day, another plan to practice, another skills to master, another reason to make that day count, another day to be happy, another... I could go for some time like this  Piano, literally, changed my life. It is great to have something to do and skills that I learn by practicing piano as well influence my family and professional life. So, lets practice again today my friends, lets be better then yesterday. I read this phrase on one of the topics in this forum:
_"Amateurs practice until they get it right, Professionals practice until they can't get it wrong."_

Great phrase for me to use to improve my practice sessions. Maybe you want to use it as well? Anything helps you, use it to keep going.

Ok. I already planned my daily practice there with some additional thoughts for you if you like to read them:
https://pianopracticechallenge.com/may-29-2019/

So, lets have a great day. I wish you all the best and I hope our hearts unconsciously will meet while practicing our piano skills. 
Good day everybody


----------



## Jaro

We all have bad days from time to time. My appeared today. I kind of like those days though, because I treat them as a test of my character. Do I always win? Of course not, but mostly I do thanks to 15 minutes routine that I developed over the times. Luckily there are not so many days like this in my life anymore but there was a time to have quite a few in a row. That is why I developed this 15 minutes routine for myself. You can use it or create something similar for yourself if you like. I wrote a little bit more there about it: https://pianopracticechallenge.com/may-30-2019/
So this is another day for us, another which requires practice and attention to develop our piano skills. Lets do it no matter what. Lets find right time to practice. Lets put aside all problems. Lets find this beautiful time when nothing else matters than music, even it is not perfect yet. Lets create something beautiful and send into air... 
I wish you all great day. Lets make great things happen for us and people around us.


----------



## Jaro

If you weren't reading last post, yesterday I had one of bad days when I had to implement my 15min routine. Luckily it worked great and more or less in the middle of the day all that bad mood disappeared and I was myself again. It lead me to another great, I believe, how to put it... I guess it is kind of wisdom from more experienced people... anyway, it is about consistency. So, in my post I wrote few words about it, read it if you like few thoughts about it there: https://pianopracticechallenge.com/may-31-2019/
But here we all are about being great when we sit at our piano. What a great feeling when you can actually play something you always wanted to play. Being able to deliver right sounds, at the right moment, with the right tempo, with this emotional touch that comes from our hearts. Great feeling. Well, I am not there yet, I can only experience that from time to time when something amazing happening during my practice. Right! Practice! Practice will take us there! Practice will make it happen! Practice will bring experience and great moments of discovering something new. Be addicted to it. It is this good addiction to practice and be consistent in what you do. So, lets be better then yesterday and lets practice again today! Lets make this day great and be one step closer to our goals.  Good day everybody


----------



## Jaro

I go for read trip today. It is such a beautiful day. But I can't forget to practice a little bit as well. Even though I am feeling that I am getting worse. Do you have that feeling as well while you practice? Here are few more thoughts about this: https://pianopracticechallenge.com/june-1-2019/
Anyway, even feeling worse there is no reason to stop, maybe more attention is required to improve something in my practice. Or maybe it is simply a step in the process of being better again  Again, the only thing we can do when we feel that way that soon or later will work for us is to Practice, Practice, Practice. So lets do it. Lets not rest. Lets go through all obstacles we may meet. Lets stay happy and motivated. Lets go forward that road because around the corner or next turn there may be waiting something spectacular for us. We never know, we only can check it by going there. So, I see the corner now, I am going to go to check what is there. Maybe nothing. But this is beauty of life, it always surprise in mysterious ways. Lets be surprised today with something great! See you tomorrow. I need to start my piano practice, because like I said before, I am going for a trip


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

You seem crazy fingers , like it'd be better if you were addicted to open-mic night at the coffee shop .


----------



## Jaro

Hello again, "Tikoo Tuba" - Maybe I am crazy fingers, who knows  Problem is they close all coffee shops here at 6 p.m. No chance for open-mic night at coffee shop  Maybe one day though... never say never, right?
But we have another day and my crazy fingers can't stop writing to motivate myself and hopefully some of you. Who knows maybe I am not doing even right job, but well... maybe it will improve. Something inside me tells me to do it. I know, it may be wrong approach, but you never know unless you do it, right? So, again few morning words before I start my piano session, read it if you like: https://pianopracticechallenge.com/june-2-2019/
Most important thing is to stay on the course: Practice, practice, practice! 
Plan your sessions with piano, follow the plan and lets be better then yesterday! Action! Only action related to our goals will lead us to meet them. No action, quite obvious, we stay in the wonderland. Cheers. Have a great day.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

I am not interested in your commercial sales-job . The software product you are advertising has no soul . You will never know it is wrong approach .


----------



## Jaro

Tikoo Tuba said:


> I am not interested in your commercial sales-job . The software product you are advertising has no soul . You will never know it is wrong approach .


Sorry to hear that you take it this way. I am not advertising anything here, I am writing what I am using to master my piano skills, I don't claim the right to say that it is perfect solution. However it works for me, I mentioned somewhere, I am not going to dig now where, that I am thinking to connect it with a real teacher. I think that I know what you meant that it has no soul. Well, it has some... but we could argue about that probably for hours. What I mean, it is program created by people who know how to teach piano, and it keeps me going, while knowledge expands even slowly it brings thoughts about like I mentioned teacher. Comparing to tutor is quite cheap for the beginners like me. My point is in this was exactly what happened to me, that once you are sure piano is for you and you have some basic knowledge how to practice, what is good for you or what is bad for you it is easier to switch to teacher, or even find the proper teacher. The other thing you mentioned that "sales-job", well sorry to disappoint but there is no big money in there. It barely covers running website. Main goal for this what I am doing is to stay motivated, and obviously not you , but maybe someone will be motivated that we are in this practice challenge together. That is all. No hidden agenda. That is why I am keeping this in one place only, I mean one thread on this forum. Ending that answer to your opinion, which is more then welcome, maybe simply avoid this thread. 
Please, note I write this with open heart, I am more then sure that when we would speak in person you would more understand my purpose of doing what I am doing. Written words many times can be understood with wrong intention... but, I understand that you don't like it. I wish you all the best with your piano developing skills. Thanks for insides and take care


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

I have heard the playing of students who learn from a mechanical program . Crazy fingers .


----------



## Jaro

Waking up too late makes me difficult to follow my daily morning routine. So to quickly stay on the course, one thing before other duties must be performed there is one must which helps a lot to stay on the right path. It is plan for todays practice. Lets plan our actions with our piano today  My will be as usually ca. 2 hours divided into three sessions (scales, new material, fun). Will add up some more later during a day, but now... duties call! I hope you did better today then me and will find more time to start a day with ease and do whatever charges you up to go through a day. I wish you all the best, especially great piano practice full of joy 

Editing this now, since I came back from work  and did not have time in the morning... but wait I actually had...
Funny thing happened today morning, I just won 1 hour for my morning session. Like I mentioned above, I was so rushing in the morning I lost time control. Luckily it ended up great for me. More there: https://pianopracticechallenge.com/june-3-2019/

With great start of a day I wish you that it will be great for you as well. Have fun with your piano. It helps with moments of doubts  Take care


----------



## millionrainbows

Piano is a toy. Play with it to bring joy. Dedicated to Tikoo Tuba, with respect and love.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Crazy fingers , rainbow eyes
walking the world with a bowl
and spoon , a blanket
and a toy piano


----------



## Jaro

... and another day in this beautiful world where we have possibility to enjoy loads of things. One of them is obviously piano  That is why we are here right? Lets be great today, as great as possible no matter what level of piano skills we have. I believe that with each practice, even though not successful at the first glance we become better. Discipline is a key... and don't forget about enthusiasm. These two are not enemies. I cover it in more words there on my daily morning post: https://pianopracticechallenge.com/june-4-2019/
Here, lets keep it short  
Lets find today few moments of joy while practising, moments when while hard practise something, anything went right. Lets be happy of our small achievements, be proud of them to feed our enthusiasm which will lead to feed discipline to do it every day. 
'Millionrainbows' wrote that piano is a toy. Thanks for that inside... sometimes I forget about it. And I can't agree more. It is a toy, lets play with it (practice, practice, practice) and have great fun while doing it. Till tomorrow... Take care


----------



## millionrainbows

Remember the magic number "one." Today I will practice one scale, the major, in all 12 keys. Today I will play arpeggios in one key. I will play all major and minor keys one time. I will work on one piece.


----------



## millionrainbows

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Crazy fingers , rainbow eyes
> walking the world with a bowl
> and spoon , a blanket
> and a toy piano


Time to get rid of the blanket, Tikoo. That thing's starting to stink. :lol:


----------



## Jaro

millionrainbows said:


> Remember the magic number "one." Today I will practice one scale, the major, in all 12 keys. Today I will play arpeggios in one key. I will play all major and minor keys one time. I will work on one piece.


That is great! I am stilling this "ONE"  Thanks! Till today I was thinking about "three" as a magic number all because this song:





Now, at my piano during my practice "one" will become magical


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

millionrainbows said:


> Time to get rid of the blanket, Tikoo. That thing's starting to stink. :lol:


Sorry joke .

I see Jaro is promoting A.I. piano lessons for about 16$ a month . I'd give a piano lesson once a month for 16$ , and should a student need more from me I work for cookies . Stop by anytime . Nothing stinky going on .


----------



## Jaro

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Sorry joke .
> 
> I see Jaro is promoting A.I. piano lessons for about 16$ a month . I'd give a piano lesson once a month for 16$ , and should a student need more from me I work for cookies . Stop by anytime . Nothing stinky going on .


It is not completely right. With discount code is cheaper. But I am not going to write about this. You find so many reasons to discourage instead motivate. That is main purpose of mine here. Maybe I am not perfect doing that, but by doing you become better. Of anything. Piano, guitar, any craft, any sport, any profession actually. And yes, on my blog I promote this like you mentioned A.I. piano lessons. There is nothing wrong with that, especially that this A.I. actually made me keep playing and making my dream come true. So There must be some soul given into this app especially that it was created by people. Is it perfect? Of course not. You need to use as well different sources of knowledge. It is obvious that any program will teach you all information. We are all different in the way we consume knowledge with some similarities. Huge subject to discuss. So I am not going into that room here. But back to A.I. app that improved my piano skills. Well, of course it is not perfect, but like I mentioned gave me what I need right now, me playing piano. Should I stop? Hell, NO! I learn from it and practice with it. Do I do everything right? No! Of course not. But it helps me understand where I lack the knowledge, made me more aware what I need, what is required etc. Then I search for that knowledge between friends, books, online sources etc. And I keep going. 12$ a month I pay for that is small price comparing to teacher. I spend with my app ca. 40-60 hours a month practicing. It gives me feedback right away if I am doing something wrong. And if I do, I work on that part of material. It will not give me of course straight answer, I need to search for it, but this is journey for me, I am willing to search for it and grow. It would be easier with a teacher, but if you compare even half of hours I spend with my app 20-30 multiplied by what you offer 16$/h then I wouldn't be able to play, anybody can do the math. Even with just 4 hours a month with a teacher it is still great source of additional knowledge. I don't say replacing teacher. Human being is always the best solution, but when I have a choice of not doing and doing with quite good in my opinion app. I choose ACTION. I choose to play even my choice based on what your opinion is wrong. Especially that those apps have great amount of sheets to play. Simplified version of great music, so you can enjoy playing even on basic level music you like. Anyway, Time will prove that you or me were wrong. Will see. At this moment this app is the best thing that could happen to me. It works for me. I don't claim the right to say is right for all people or its users because I don't know. I actually checked and right now more then 130 000 people use it, teachers use it to support their lessons, children use it, I use it and I see results. So it can't be that bad. How I look at this, is that 130000 people are playing, maybe some of them right now at the piano, fulfilling their dreams, like me when I play. I don't play perfect, so what! But I play! It was my dream. And I am happy about it that I can do it. No matter where is the source of knowledge. One day, maybe it will be teacher... right now I stay where I am with my piano journey. I know that I am after my today's practice sessions better then yesterday and I was using my app, not all the time obviously. Maybe not doing fast enough progress but I am doing progress and at this moment with resources I have this is the most important thing for me. I am living my piano dream. Cheers.

Who knows, maybe one day we meet and I bring some cookies and we can play... together  
With respect and hope for great day tomorrow. Take care.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Perhaps Jaro will become a good teacher .

Here is a movie about an evil piano teacher :

*The 5000 Fingers of Dr. T*

Plot

Young Bart Collins (Tommy Rettig) lives with his widowed mother Heloise (Mary Healy). The bane of Bart's existence are the hated piano lessons he endures under the tutelage of the autocratic Dr. Terwilliker (Hans Conried). Bart feels that his mother has fallen under Terwilliker's influence, and gripes to plumber, August Zabladowski (Peter Lind Hayes), without result. While hammering at his lessons, Bart dozes off and enters a musical dream.

In the dream, Bart is trapped at the surreal Terwilliker Institute, where the piano teacher is a madman dictator who has imprisoned non-piano-playing musicians. He built a piano so large that it requires Bart and 499 other boys (hence, 5,000 fingers) to play it. Bart's mother has become Terwilliker's hypnotized assistant and bride-to-be, and Bart must dodge the Institute's guards as he scrambles to save his mother and himself. He tries to recruit Mr. Zabladowski, who was hired to install the Institute's lavatories ahead of a vital inspection, but only after skepticism and foot-dragging is Zabladowski convinced to help. The two construct a noise-sucking contraption which ruins the mega-piano's opening concert. The enslaved boys run riot, and the "atomic" noise-sucker explodes in spectacular fashion, bringing Bart out from his dream.

The movie ends on a hopeful note for Bart, when Mr. Zabladowski notices Heloise and offers to drive her to town in his jeep. Bart escapes from the piano and runs down the street to play, his dog, Sport, joyfully capering at his heels.


----------



## Jaro

Loads of things to do today? Don't forget to put some attention to your piano skills  Lets practice, practice, practice to be better even a bit today then we were yesterday. After all we are living a dream by playing piano. And it doesn't have to mean that we play wonderfully already. I look at it this way: playing good/well/great/beautifully etc. is my ultimate goal/dream but playing and practising is already living a dream  More I cover on my blog: https://pianopracticechallenge.com/june-5-2019/

But here, as usually lets take deep breath and plan your and me mine piano activities for today. It helps a lot. Once planned lets play and like 'millionrainbows' said in one of the posts above:


> Remember the magic number "one." Today I will practice one scale, the major, in all 12 keys. Today I will play arpeggios in one key. I will play all major and minor keys one time. I will work on one piece.


… and why not to do a little more than this "ONE"? Are you ready to live a dream? Lets play! Lets be better then few moments ago! Lets grow our knowledge and skills! We after all are on the same journey. 
Have a great day! All of you, full of unexpected great moments. Take care.

Ps. Tikoo Tuba wrote:


> Here is a movie about an evil piano teacher :
> 
> The 5000 Fingers of Dr. T


Thanks for that, I already googled it... it is quite old movie and certainly goes on my list to watch. Thanks.


----------



## Jaro

Yesterday was quite good day, but there is nothing that will stop us to have even better today. And if you had bad day, well then it is even more probable that today will much better then yesterday. But we are here to play piano, so plan your daily practice, do whatever you can to improve your skills even it is just one thing, one scale, one chord, one piece of music, anything ONE like in this quote from 'millionrainbows':


> Remember the magic number "one." Today I will practice one scale, the major, in all 12 keys. Today I will play arpeggios in one key. I will play all major and minor keys one time. I will work on one piece.


My plan is there and a little more (read it if you like): https://pianopracticechallenge.com/june-6-2019/

By all means lets make this day count. Move less important things away and Practice, Practice, Practice.

So lets do it.

For the end you can see where I am with my piano progress, I recorded that yesterday. Am I great? No. Am I where I want to be? No. Is there loads of work to do? YES. But learning even small bits moves me forward. It will move you as well, whatever source you have to play piano. Do it! Enjoy watching: 




All right, have a great day! Time to practice for me... I disappear now from here  Take care.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Testimonial

Piano Marvel is an outstanding tool for any professional piano teacher. It is the main focus of my Piano Lab where students go after their private lessons with me. My students' rhythmic accuracy and sight reading has gone through the roof. Students are excited with the challenge of going from 70-80-90-100% score on a new piece. They don't want to stop until they get that TOP score. What an ingenius computer GAME that inspires repeated practice to PERFECT a piece before going to a new piece.

-Cheryl Norman , Utah

........................
At age 7 I had an evil piano teacher after my first teacher died . I was her last student and she gave me everything . As for the evil piano teacher , I refused to give him his weekly fee until eventually he phoned my parents . So then I just left town . I had my own idea about PERFECT .


----------



## MJSeka

I haven't played in years. Earlier this year, I got an 88key keyboard and was shocked that I'd lost the ability to read the bass clef with any degree of speed! So, that's my goal. For this month of June, once a day for one hour, I'm going to practice only the bass clef on the piano. I have to get that muscle memory back before I can even try playing pieces again after such a very long time.

I've also noticed that, even just playing a little bit, I'd forgotten there are "piano" muscles that have long been dormant! Even though I use other fine muscles in my hands for percussion and flute as well as drawing, etc., these muscle movements are so specific and finely tuned for piano that I have actually been sore after playing. I don't know why that makes me giggle, but there you have it!

Okay, I'm on board: bass clef practice one hour per day, month of June. (a.k.a. starting all over again!)


----------



## Jaro

'MJSeka' - great to hear you are back on your piano journey. It is great to know, that there are others trying  We are in this together now  ... and I have some experience to come back from other activities after long brake and... it is just hard at the beginning and suddenly it comes back piece by piece. It may even sometimes surprise you. Great feeling. I hope you will experience that moments. Anyway, I am glad you are on board.


----------



## Jaro

Today I cover a little bit about masterpiece - huge subject, but I touched it a little there:
https://pianopracticechallenge.com/june-7-2019/

When I look at... stop wrong... when I listen to some of the masterpieces of music I wander how it is possible to create something that beautiful, what it takes to be at that spot and be able at least to touch this greatness. Then quick reflection comes and old sayings that what was created and done by person can be done by anybody. But... there is this but... we need to work for it. So lets work. Lets make a masterpiece of how we work today to improve our piano skills. Lets be prepared for chances to come and to take advantage from them. I am not saying and even not ready to create recognizable masterpiece of music. Do you remember where I am? I am there: 



But I will and I encourage you to create or do your best with what you have right now, today and extend your ability for tomorrow, by simple action: practice, practice, practice 
Have a great day. Make it count. Keep masterpiece in mind


----------



## millionrainbows

Go-Go-Ja-Ro! Go-Go-Ja-Ro!


----------



## Jaro

Oh yes, GO-GO-JA-RO! I will keep that in mind and when I am ready, I will try to compose the melody to it at some point. Did I just write "compose"? Hell, yes. It will be something VERY simple since I am not at that place yet. But climbing there 

Anyway, we have next day and it is time to practice again. Do all the work over again. Practice whatever you practice again. I think for this post the word "again" is a key word. Lets use it then... again. Lets repeat actions we did yesterday again... and if we struggling with anything lets try to do our best... again. Slowly but surely forward... one step at the time.

As usually I posted something on my blog, read it if you like, today my thoughts went into directions of patience: https://pianopracticechallenge.com/june-8-2019/

Most of all, practice today as much as you can, we all are busy but moments with the piano are priceless. 
Have a great day by the piano and with all other things you do


----------



## Jaro

and here comes a day when I am running out of time. So, I will keep it short today. There has to be as much time saved as possible to do my practise sessions. You know I have three a day 30+/60+/30+. Probably I will not be able to add those plus minutes to them. But we will see... Sunday, supposed to be relaxing day, but it will not be this time. How is yours? Are you ready to play today? Right now maybe?

No matter what, we need to spend some time in front of the piano, playing, practising. We need to keep that thing going. I know that I will regret tomorrow if I will not make it happen. And as much I love to relax and just do nothing just to rest, I hate even more when I do nothing when I know that there was something better to do for myself. Piano actually relaxes me. But today, different duties appeared to be performed. So, with that in mind, I encourage you, maybe you will be busy as I am, to do something great for yourself as well. I suggest time with piano since we all I believe love it. Lets save every possible minute to practice again and spread our wings to play, in your case maybe, beautifully now... in my case just, to be those minutes closer to play better and hopefully one day it will sound right.  We can't stop! We need to practice 

Have a great day. I will put something more on my blog. But now, l am need too run! Take care 

My plan for today's practice on my blog: https://pianopracticechallenge.com/june-9-2019/


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Jaro said:


> Oh yes, GO-GO-JA-RO! I will keep that in mind and when I am ready, I will try to compose the melody to it at some point


Well , instruct your keyboard to record . Play something freely . Software will print the score . Let's see it . I hope you will become more interesting than a joke of a coach .


----------



## Jaro

Hi on this rainy morning (rainy in my location). Though the weather doesn't makes me feel today good I am looking forward to our next week together practising our skills. I hope your is sunny and makes you feel ready for next week and what is going to happen. New week, new challenges, new obstacles to overcome, new hopes for improvements, new hopes to experience those magical moments in front of our pianos and our lives. Those magic that happens from time to time when you finally make your hands/fingers do something what was impossible few practices before are priceless. Worth to practice... worth the effort. So, however your week looks like, however you think you are busy try your best to plan time to spend in front of your piano. It may not reward you instantly but it will for sure in the long term. Those improvements sometimes come suddenly... when you actually think you getting worse... then magic happens. Lets have magic in our lives. Lets practice... with joy. Lets have fun!

My plan for today will be there once I put it there: missing link yet but once I organize my day will put it some there … a bit how long to practise or I practise to help you out: https://pianopracticechallenge.com/june-10-2019/

Have a great start of the week. Monday, we can make it great for ourselves  Take care.


----------



## millionrainbows

Jaro said:


> Hi on this rainy morning (rainy in my location). Though the weather doesn't makes me feel today good I am looking forward to our next week together practising our skills. I hope your is sunny and makes you feel ready for next week and what is going to happen. New week, new challenges, new obstacles to overcome, new hopes for improvements, new hopes to experience those magical moments in front of our pianos and our lives. Those magic that happens from time to time when you finally make your hands/fingers do something what was impossible few practices before are priceless. Worth to practice... worth the effort. So, however your week looks like, however you think you are busy try your best to plan time to spend in front of your piano. It may not reward you instantly but it will for sure in the long term. Those improvements sometimes come suddenly... when you actually think you getting worse... then magic happens. Lets have magic in our lives. Lets practice... with joy. Lets have fun!
> 
> My plan for today will be there once I put it there: missing link yet but once I organize my day will put it some there
> 
> Have a great start of the week. Monday, we can make it great for ourselves  Take care.


Jaro, I tune in to your thread just for inspiration. Thanks for the "positive injection!"

It's true: music is a never-ending experience, and you never stop learning! It will last you well into your old age.


----------



## Jaro

Hi, thanks. I agree with you and I love that part of "never-ending experience". There is so much to learn, so much to experience and it starts to bring more and more fun. The worst part was to start and go through early beginning process. Now, I can and wish to everybody to experience those great moments of joy while playing. Take care


----------



## millionrainbows

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Well , instruct your keyboard to record . Play something freely . Software will print the score . Let's see it . I hope you will become more interesting than a joke of a coach .


Now, now, Tikoo! You are usually so joyful. Be nice to nice people, that's an order!

Jaro, I just made a "breakthrough" in my jazz guitar playing. Now, it is truly endless pleasure to sit down and play or "practice" as it is sometimes called.


----------



## Jaro

Both together today: answer and daily post 


millionrainbows said:


> ...I just made a "breakthrough" in my jazz guitar playing. Now, it is truly endless pleasure to sit down and play or "practice" as it is sometimes called.


Wow, that is great! Guitar is such a great instrument. I tried years ago twice with no results. Long story. Instead of crying I gave my guitar to a teenager girl once I heard she was playing and couldn't afford one. I thought, well, for sure she will make better use of it. And she did... I saw the video when she was playing few years later with her band during some school event or something like that. She was playing her/mine guitar. Great stuff. I am glad I did that, who knows maybe I would try to play it and never meet my piano 

Anyway, jazz you say. What a great music. I am a little jealous  No, I love my piano now. It is going quite all right and looking forward to experience that 'breakthrough' you are talking about. Maybe not with jazz yet. Jazz such a beautiful music with any instrument actually. I would be glad to hear you playing one day. I am more than sure it will be pleasure. Maybe... one day... who knows...
We never know what will bring music into our lives and how it will change it. I cover it a little in my blog sharing there what we discussed yesterday: https://pianopracticechallenge.com/june-11-2019/

Reading your words *millionrainbows* "...endless pleasure to sit down and play..." I am thinking and enthusiastic today even more to sit in front of my piano and get there where you are right now. Did I mentioned already I am a bit jealous? In good way of course  I want to be there! Right now! There is only one thing stopping me... to finish this post... than I sit. So, whoever read this already lets do or be one step closer to "endless pleasure" - lets PLAY and have FUN!

Ps. 'millionrainbows' I truly would like to hear or see you playing...


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

millionrainbows said:


> Now, now, Tikoo! You are usually so joyful. Be nice to nice people, that's an order!


A few nights ago I dreamed a forum screen . A message from you . I read it . Reluctantly and grumpily , I have given what you asked and all's well .


----------



## Jaro

Repeated action leads us to improvements. So, lets repeat again what was done yesterday. Like athletes train every day to perform their best at the day of competition we need to practice our skills to be better and do it without even thinking. It works same way for us... muscle memory has to be trained daily. Depends what are our expectation from what we want from our music development we need to act accordingly. It comes faster or slower depends of the each individual. We all learn with different tempo. One thing is common we need to practice. One thing is certain talent alone will not play... there must be hours spend in front of your chosen instrument and effort put to improve. Even we do something wrong, that effort will pay off at one moment when we notice our wrong approach but it is much better to try, try, try to finally do it right. We become smarter and move forward. Most as usually part will be to have fun. Focus and fun and results will come! Lets practice again today. Lets be a bit closer to promise land. Lets enjoy the process... Even simple music gives a lot of pleasure to play because it is us who play it. Some time ago I did not even dreamed to play what I play today, and today I know that day when I will play what is already on my list to play is coming closer and closer. I know it will be the same for you. Only one thing we need to do over and over again. Remember to practice as much as we can... and it will happen sooner then you think  So, have a great day playing any instrument you play, have a lot of fun and... I'll see you tomorrow My practice for today will be my usual 30+/60+/30+ (scales/new material/FUN)
Take care.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Jaro said:


> One thing is certain talent alone will not play...


Talent alone will play , be at play .


----------



## Jaro

Never ending story with practising our skills or mastering them. Even the best have to practise. Of course I guess that their practise looks different to this what I and maybe you as well as beginners or still in development process must do. Anyway it must be done. So, with no much to add today, there is always not enough time to do all I would like to do... you have the same? 
Anyway, we want that talents we might have shine. Lets let them shine and play by developing our skills DAILY  I put my plan on my blog till end of the week to save yourself some piano time. Mostly copy and paste, but it is great to have a plan to follow and if something does not work... improve.
Great stuff to think about 'Tikoo Tuba':


> Talent alone will play , be at play .


I focus on that part from what you said:


> ...be at play


. I believe even though you have loads of talent and when you don't sharpen it, it will not have chance to be noticed. I saw people with loads of talent in different areas then music but not willing to work on it and those with less at first glance but working hard did perform better. Of course once talented person puts some effort... well different story. It is amazing to watch how fast they do what some have to work a lot to do. I guess that is talent. Many talents though died undiscovered by simply not developing them. So, I take that part from what you said and I will:


> ...be at play


.Who knows maybe there is sleeping touch of talent there. I am happy to see it. Will it appear? I don't know. If I play and practice do I have chance to actually learn there is something? I think yes. If there's not... well, piano gives me pleasure to play, so I will, no matter how talented I think I am. 
Thanks again for your words. Sometimes we discover new at places we wouldn't expect them discovering.

For the end: Lets have FUN today! Lets play some piano, guitar, cello, drums... etc. Music gives so much joy. Lets take advantage of that. 
Take care


----------



## millionrainbows

Jaro said:


> Never ending story with practising our skills or mastering them. Even the best have to practise. Of course I guess that their practise looks different to this what I and maybe you as well as beginners or still in development process must do. Anyway it must be done. So, with no much to add today, there is always not enough time to do all I would like to do... you have the same?
> Anyway, we want that talents we might have shine. Lets let them shine and play by developing our skills DAILY  I put my plan on my blog till end of the week to save yourself some piano time. Mostly copy and paste, but it is great to have a plan to follow and if something does not work... improve.
> Great stuff to think about 'Tikoo Tuba':
> 
> I focus on that part from what you said: . I believe even though you have loads of talent and when you don't sharpen it, it will not have chance to be noticed. I saw people with loads of talent in different areas then music but not willing to work on it and those with less at first glance but working hard did perform better. Of course once talented person puts some effort... well different story. It is amazing to watch how fast they do what some have to work a lot to do. I guess that is talent. Many talents though died undiscovered by simply not developing them. So, I take that part from what you said and I will: .Who knows maybe there is sleeping touch of talent there. I am happy to see it. Will it appear? I don't know. If I play and practice do I have chance to actually learn there is something? I think yes. If there's not... well, piano gives me pleasure to play, so I will, no matter how talented I think I am.
> Thanks again for your words. Sometimes we discover new at places we wouldn't expect them discovering.
> 
> For the end: Lets have FUN today! Lets play some piano, guitar, cello, drums... etc. Music gives so much joy. Lets take advantage of that.
> Take care


Of course, there is a flip side to what you say about developing one's talent: there must be an audience, a compassionate observer, one who encourages, rewards, and gives positive feedback to the artist-in-development. This is what a good teacher does, and is what my mother did for me, when she encouraged my artistic skills. I owe everything which followed to her, and her smiles and praises. 
Even my interest in jazz comes from this; I think most men get "jazz" from records and for other reasons, but my interest and focus in jazz came from my mother playing the "tin-pan-alley" songs, and singing them, on piano. These songs became what we now call "jazz standards:" Cole Porter, Johnny Mercer, Rogers & Hammerstein, etc.

Jaro, you are special: you are the teacher, the nurturer, the encourager of future talent.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

We practice , practice , practice these words so they become music .


----------



## Jaro

*"millionrainbows"*

Thank you for your kind words. We all are on the same board, maybe in different places with our skills... but we all try. Right? 
I couldn't more agree with what you said:


> there must be an audience, a compassionate observer, one who encourages, rewards, and gives positive feedback to the artist-in-development.


But sometimes there is none. And that is why I am doing what I am doing. For us, for me as well.

I love my parents too, but they were pushing me more in different areas of knowledge then music. I know they wanted and still want what is best for me. Somehow, though what we want is different what our parents think is best for us. Anyway, parents are great teachers, I am happy for you that your mother did all those things for you. Great mom! 
...And Jazz... what a music. I listen to the radio with Jazz when I work. Such a pleasure. Again, thanks for kind words.

*"Tikoo Tuba"*

Hopefully one day... there will be nothing else but music instead of words (at certain times of course)  
Right now, "practice, practice, practice".
Ps. oh, I found a teacher. Will see her in two weeks or so. She's on holiday  I need more than my app. only.


----------



## millionrainbows

Tikoo Tuba said:


> We practice , practice , practice these words so they become music .


That's beautiful, Tiko, if you mean what I think you mean. The "whole thing" would be:

We practice , practice , practice these intents so they become music. 
We practice , practice , practice these words so they become music. 
We practice , practice , practice these actions so they become music.


----------



## MJSeka

It is motivating and inspiring to come into this thread. My update minus the consistency and diligence of Jaro.

I am starting at the basics. I'm just starting over. It's been so long, I have to rewire my brain. And, I get frustrated. Frustrated that the exercises are so slow and simple and monotonous. Then, I just started treating it as part of my daily meditations, and heck, I've been doing those since I was a child, and they're simple and flexible and, well, good for me. So I'm approaching these exercises with the attention and patience they deserve.

So, exercises coming up!


----------



## Jaro

Today I will do again what it needs to be done on the way to my goal. It is worth to keep it in mind where we aim. Though, like mentioned post above it may be frustrating. How beautiful is the piano or playing any other instrument as well I believe. It is more or less the same story. We need to develop patience to go through those monotonous moments to finally crack what we practice and move forward. What happens next are those great moments, magical I call them. When we actually can do what was impossible minutes, hours, days ago. Patience in practice slow, slow, slow, faster, faster and with right tempo finally. Sometimes it takes longer, sometimes it comes faster. Either way don't miss that moments of victory. Reward yourself with even big smile, and saying to yourself "great job". Remember that in the moment we need to start over again with another thing to practice to be better. But at least we know that patience pays off well. I heard once saying, that sounded more or less like: How we do one thing, we do all things. So, if we are patient and passionate with our music it is more likely that we will be in our live. How beautiful it is. We not only develop our music skills but as well change our lives. We take it all. As much as possible. Experiencing all that emotions good or bad. We become more aware. Great stuff. And finally by playing we rewire our brains like *"MJSeka"* wrote. That is true. By learning something new, we always change our brains. We will not be the same anymore. Maybe we are on the way to create something special, maybe not for huge public but for our own, family, friends etc. So, lets rewire today a bit more! Lets do one more step forward. Lets master that part that gives us trouble. Even not successful today, we will be one step closer to succeed tomorrow. 
Thanks you all for sharing... it is motivating that we all are on the same journey. Maybe different places with where we are with our music, but train is the same. Passion. Take care. Lets practice: 30+/60+/30+ for me today. I wish you all the greatest day full of unexpected beautiful moments with your instrument of choice. Once again. Take care


----------



## Jaro

Hi everybody, I hope you are all right today and ready for another day with music in your life. If you do it already daily you know how great experience it is and how you get better with each note played. Step by step we move forward to play piece of music we like. Step by step to play from our hearts not only technically just the notes we see on the piece of paper. Once we master those skills to let us unleash different level of understanding and delivery it will be completely different world for us. I need to stay still with practising those scales and follow my program but those minutes of my last session gives such a great reward where I let myself already feel free a bit more and experiment with different speeds, I try to transfer some feelings into my piano through my fingers. It is quite an experience. Not happy with my results yet, but those moments are really great. Sometimes by accident something interesting happens and I know that when it happens once it means it can happen more often once I am in a bit of control of it and it comes through practice those skills in earlier sessions of mine. So, with no more to add today, one question as always stays the same. Did you already planned your time with music today? I hope you did. We need to continue no matter what. For me it will be quite difficult to focus due to events happened yesterday which I can do nothing about. But I need to focus to make those moments with piano last. Life sometimes brings unexpected to us good or bad and we need to deal with both. So, with that in mind, no matter what happened yesterday and how it affects you, try to play a little. Remember? Those moments are priceless in front of our instruments of choice. Music will warm the heart and bring joy and happiness... who knows what breakthrough we might experience today? Whatever level we play now. I believe there is still something to discover.
Now, as usually for this week my plan looks like: 30+/60+/30+ (plan I put there if you want to know what it means to me: *My plan for this week.*/

Have a great day today! Play with heart! Have great fun and don't let those moments just pass you, take as much you can from them! I will. We all should do  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

And another Sunday... there will be many of them while we keep improving our skills... but Sunday for me or in my weekly plan is just to have fun and enjoy what was done during past week. So, I will play today all I know already and enjoy improvements. Do you have your fun day? I know it should be fun every time, but while slowly practising new material sometimes it is hard to have proper fun. Not today though! I have my fun today. I hope you have fun day planed as well to simply play, play and play! Warm up first though. Thirty minutes of my scales practice and then... FUN!
Lets have loads of FUN today playing. Lets let this day charge us with energy to improve even more during incoming week. Lets see where we can see improvements and what part we need to work on. No judgment today! Relax! Play! Tomorrow is time to start again with daily practise but... today only playing is important! SO, have FUN today or plan one of the days to have only fun. It helps me to keep going. Maybe it will work for you too. 
Have a great day everybody.


----------



## Jaro

We start another week with our music. How great is that. I look at this incoming week and what I see is hours I will spend in front of my piano. I know that whatever will happen I will have this time with my music. Most of all I am looking forward to next Sunday when will be my full FUN day with my piano. I truly recommend that you plan one day free from learning new things, notes, skills etc. and just enjoy your progress and music you learnt to play already. No matter what level you are. Based on my experience it gives a lot of joy. So, with that in mind I prepared my plan which I will follow for next week. My plan is: _here (wait for it, I will put it on my blog in the afternoon  )_ Can't miss my morning scales session. Matter of choices, blog or piano? This one is simple: Piano of course . I hope you had some great discoveries by the instrument you play. I hope you did improved a bit. I hope you are more and more commit day by day... I guess when you are on the right instrument and you practice you reach at some point the moment that you want simply MORE. Great feeling. A bit of a problem to find time, for me, but I like this kind of problems. Challenges. So, lets have this problem. Lets reach moment when we don't want to stop. Lets reach moment when the hunger to have only fun will push us to develop our skills as quick as possible through daily time spend with our piano or any other instrument of your choice. Lets play music you love, you enjoy. Lets have FUN! Lets play! Good day and week to all of you.


----------



## Jaro

One more update for today. I promised you in previous post my plan for this week. I know it is more important to me, it is my plan, but maybe you will create yours and follow. We want to play pretty good at some point that is why we need to do whatever that works and keep us in front of the piano or any other instrument of our choice. Planning works for me. Maybe will as well for you. So, I put mine on my blog and I will follow. Here it is. 

Ps. By the way today's sessions are done for me. I will have some more time by the piano, but more just for fun  then practice. Having fun is most important by the way. Lets have fun together 
Take care... till tomorrow


----------



## Jaro

I hope you are ready for another day with music. Isn't that beautiful? We again have chance to improve and most of all we can enjoy playing. Such a great thing. I wonder why I did not start playing long time ago? I sometimes regret did not start few years ago but I push those thoughts away and I am proud that I am doing it now. It is better now then never. Will not do this mistake to stop to not have even more regrets later. Imagine where will we be in one year? Exercising every day. Even with slow progress we have no chance but moving forward. We will be musically smarter, more patient (yes music teaches patience, at least me), more happy (those hours spend playing bring loads of joy), we might meet great people on the way, we actually may surprise ourselves what we are capable to do. Magic moments will happen. But we need to keep going. Lets do that simple thing. Just play today. Just have fun today. Just enjoy every minute of music... and have a great day! Lets make this day count for our music journey. Take care.


----------



## millionrainbows

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Crazy fingers , rainbow eyes
> walking the world with a bowl
> and spoon , a blanket
> and a toy piano


That's the best description of John Cage I've ever heard! :lol:

Practice tip: If you can do it slow first, you can do it fast later.


----------



## Jaro

Very simple today. Lets play! Loads of things to do today in my case but I can't forget my piano. Maybe you are in the same situation that day shows up with no time to do what we would like the most. However busy it might be we can't forget our goal to play! Though session plan is in place it will be hard today to find those minutes 30+/60+/30+ by the piano. So I change it for today only to play between tasks that need to be done. Simply very busy day, but music will be my brake between what life brought to me. Don't forget about your piano time and have fun. Busy day, short message. I hope you are in more comfortable situation than me and you will do what should be done in proper way. Lets practise and be better than yesterday! Lets enjoy every moment by the piano or other instruments you might play. Who knows maybe today we will notice some improvement that will make us proud. We will not know if we will not play. So, lets do it. Again. Lets have fun. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

millionrainbows said:


> Practice tip: If you can do it slow first, you can do it fast later.


Oh yes, it is so true. Even though your fingering might be wrong at the beginning it somehow changes during practice. But starting slowly is crucial to me at least. Then faster is a pleasure to play. Patience comes into play at those time. Slow. Patience. Slow. Patience. Faster. Patience. Faster. Patience etc. Then you have it... and you can work on this soul touch that changes a lot how you sound. But this is great tip. So simple and so true.


----------



## Jaro

Half week behind us and there is still a lot to do. Luckily it is something that we like to do if not love to do. Playing is great. It doesn't matter how bad we are today there is only one possibility if we practice. We will become better then yesterday. So there is nothing else to do to move forward but sit in front of our piano, take our guitar or any instrument we chose and simply play and enjoy the process. It is hard sometimes. I know. I am there. I don't know how about you but I feel much worse next day if I don't do anything today. If I do my part today I know I will wake up more enthusiastic tomorrow. This happen actually today. I did my planned practice yesterday, I feel I learnt something new, I am a little confuse with some parts of my music development but hey, today is a day, today is maybe a day when I will figure those things out. It doesn't matter I do it right or wrong, right is better of course, but I know that I am one step closer to finally get it. So, plan what you need to do today with your music and do it. I will. Be with me and practice your skills as well. This way, you and me will become better again. One day we will much more enjoy our music than today. No matter how hard it is today, know that one day it will be so simple. Lets have fun today. Lets enjoy music. Practice! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

It is going to be quite busy weekend which actually starts today. Life brings unexpected tasks and somehow I need to squeeze there my piano sessions. Well... it will not be easy but it must be done to continue with the journey. Why resign from something that brings the joy. To feel a little more motivated I sometimes, I try recently do it on daily basis, I listen to some music right after I wake up. Literally. I turn my PC and listen to something I would like to play one day. It somehow motivates me to work hard. Or not to forget to do one more step today. So, today I was listening to one of my favourite pieces I would like to play one day. So, with that piece of music I wish you great day and fun with your music you will be playing today. 
Here is my piece of music for today that will keep me going: *Mariage D'amour* Isn't it beautiful? 
Have a great day everybody


----------



## Jaro

It is going to be great day. In my location weather is great finally. I guess the longest day in the year brought that weather  It helps stay optimistic and start my day with piano (scales). Though the day is long there is loads of things to do that I could easily use 30 hours today. No matter that there are so many tasks to perform, one thing stays on the list more important then other which is piano practice. Choice is quite simple... Why resign from something that brings joy and fun? No way. Especially that I know I will be better then yesterday. You will too once you practice. So, lets have fun again today. Lets play some music. It doesn't have to be perfect... we seek perfection. It will come to us with exercises and enough hours of playing. So, lets play today again. Lets have fun. Lets be better then yesterday. FUN. FUN. FUN. I am starting right now my piano day. I hope you will not forget to do it as well. I wish you all great day with your chosen instrument and breakthrough. Take care.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Jaro said:


> . Patience. Faster. Patience etc. Then you have it... and you can work on this soul touch that changes a lot how you sound.


What is soul touch about ? Seems organic to me : so how do you learn it ?


----------



## Jaro

Tikoo Tuba said:


> What is soul touch about ? Seems organic to me : so how do you learn it ?


Hi, I guess I am looking for that organic touch, trying to play and transfer the mood through the hands/fingers hitting the keys. Don't know how to describe it. I guess everybody feels it different way. Do you learn it in certain way? No, I am playing and experimenting while playing. I guess that is how I learn it now.

And today is that day for me, when fun takes most of the time during playing and trying to find that touch when the music starts to sound better to me. I hope you all will have a great day by the piano or with any other instrument. Playing, learning something new, and most of all having fun... that are my wishes for today. How it will be? There is only one way to know... Do it. So, lets play some music today  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Another week starts. New hopes of improvement rises. Today is my day when I look back to my last week to make some corrections in my daily plans to spend quality time with my piano  It is not always perfect what we do. But I believe it is better doing even it is not perfectly fine just to discover room for improvements. We are not perfect, at least I am not. But doing and going forward in my piano journey lets me find those mistakes one by one. Sometimes those mistakes slow you down, sometimes bring new discovery etc... in big picture they push us forward to be just a bit closer to promised land  Us playing and fully enjoying music we play. So, I don't see other option like keep going. So, lets do it again and again. Lets play and have fun. Lets be aware what we do to find those things that may slow us down and move faster a bit forward. Day by day we are better and better on condition we practice. Have a great day. Lets have a lot of fun and play  Take care.


----------



## millionrainbows

Two chicken-pickin' riffs learned today from the Doug Seven DVD... eight more to go. At first, I thought these were completely foreign to my style, but as I progress, I realize that "my style" and ability are morphing into something new. And these gateways are opening up new gateways I did not know existed.
Also, I realize: I am a beginner, just like you. I will always have a "beginner's mind."

Tikoo: Play your tuba, boy!


----------



## Jaro

millionrainbows said:


> Two chicken-pickin' riffs learned today from the Doug Seven DVD... eight more to go. At first, I thought these were completely foreign to my style, but as I progress, I realize that "my style" and ability are morphing into something new. And these gateways are opening up new gateways I did not know existed.
> Also, I realize: I am a beginner, just like you. I will always have a "beginner's mind."


Few minutes ago I didn't even know what "chicken piking riffs" are. Now, I know  I knew I will learn something new today, even it is not a piano knowledge I'm trying develop. *'millionrainbows'* those sound great! Congratulation! That is way to go. You just inspired me to keep going  I need that too sometimes. Thanks.

I am so happy that you reached those gateways you did not know existed, I know what you are talking about. I guess by moving forward we will discover more of them. Great stuff everybody. That is why music is so powerful, you never know what you will discover and you don't know when actually. It always surprises you. Again... Great stuff.

You know, once my basketball couch said to me and my team mates something like: "I don't want you to be professionals, I want you to be best amateurs you can be." I believe it was about heart and enthusiasm. At least I take it that way. We, with beginners minds" will always stay enthusiastic. Not, that professionals don't. But based on this saying, lets stay beginners and be happy like children discovering something new, and try to be as often as possible if not always enthusiastic 

Happy for you! Great stuff you are learning now! Hope will be able to hear you playing one day  Take care. 
Ps. Thanks again for sharing your journey and giving a bit of motivation to me


----------



## Jaro

It is like never ending story. At least this one is quite pleasant. Playing brings joy, playing build some muscles related how we do things (patience, commitment, perseverance, accuracy etc.) Great stuff very useful in other part of our lives I guess. So, why not play again today? Move forward just a bit. Be just a small step forward to reach the goal of playing easily and with greater joy then when we need to practice basics. One day those basics will become like breathing, we will not need to think about it and will be automatic. I am getting there slowly... are you? We have no choice if we want to play well... we need to do the work. Lets try to keep our enthusiasm high, and learn something that gives us joy while we learn things that needs to be done. Those boring exercises lead us to the part of our music journey when we can actually play something that will give us a lot of fun. So, lets continue walking there. Lets take another step forward. Lets practice today and be happy about what we achieved, even it is the smallest step we could take. Have fun today, and do your part. I will do mine. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

What I love about music, and more piano in my case is that every day is different. We all I believe have so many things we do same every day, wake up, breakfast, work and there so many times we do over and over again same tasks, things, emails etc. Then we are back home, dinner, TV - same show we like, news or anything else, then we get ready to go to bed, maybe we play a little with kids if we have them of course, we walk our dog (it is always fun), we get ready for another day which many times will look the same like day that is about to end etc. You know, everything seems to look the same more or less every single day... but with music, well, I experience that daily... every day is different. Of course we need to practice some techniques, end exercises over and over again but it leads always to something new. This new is something I encourage you to experience. New melody, new song to learn, new piece of music to play, maybe you are there yet and you have new music to compose? Well, new, new, new, new. And new is great, because you can't possibly know how this new will affect you. Will it bring happiness? Pride? Joy? Maybe tears? (some music can do that  ) So, my point is that learning and playing music brings unknown to our life, for sure brings into mine. I am just guessing it will into yours. We can feel like we discover something new almost on daily basis. Great feeling. We can have and wake up this hunger for more! When we want more from our skills regarding music... great stuff. And it doesn't end there. This is when fun begins actually. We... I start to want more from live. From my work. Maybe change it? Who knows. Fact is you start searching for more you experience with your instrument. You kind of addicted to new! to joy! to achieve something what sounded impossible few months back. So, lets play, lets expand, lets be better then yesterday, lets discover areas we couldn't believe we enter yesterday, week ago, month ago etc. LETS HAVE FUN TODAY! With playing as great as we can today. We know tomorrow it will be better! But today lets give our best with all we have! Pride, fun, joy... Most of all have FUN! Take care


----------



## Jaro

Sometimes even I am in love with playing and practising I have those days when I literally have no will to do anything. Well, today is this day. I try to focus even more. By experience I know that once I start doing what I like to do it will come to me and day starts to improve. By action I change my mood and actually many times I do more then normally. I don't know how it works but it works somehow. So, I put in place my 15 minutes routine, I mentioned once. I focus to do not only piano related activities but anything in 15 minutes blocks when I focus. Usually it helps to change the mood quite quickly, once some work is done, it empowers to do more, and suddenly I am all right again. Maybe you have day like this today as well. I encourage you to find your way to keep things going. Who knows, maybe my 15 minutes routine will work for you as well. You can try. Anyway, we need to do some practice today. Be a bit better then yesterday. We need to have fun with our instruments and play some music. Lets do that! Lets have fun! I wish you all great day! I cross my fingers for mine to be great, though can't hold them that way once I play  It would be quite difficult with crossed fingers to play, right? Again, have a great day! Have fun!


----------



## millionrainbows

Always good observations, Jaro.

Always have a place especially made for practice. This is a "given" with piano, but for electric guitar, have a chair and music stand by your amp, with a chair & guitar on a stand. Then you can immediately begin your practice session without any set-up. It's like an artist with his easel & paints.


----------



## Jaro

Thanks, *'milliionrainbows'*.
You just gave me an idea to make this time with piano even more special. I know it will be a little bit weird, but what a hell. Anything to keep going. Like you said, my place for piano is "given" but I will experiment with something new. Will share when I have some data how it works for me. Weird stuff some could say but I will give it a try  
Take care


----------



## Jaro

Friday. Most of us like Fridays. End of the working week. Most of us will start our weekends. Great mood. More time to us and our families, friends, partners. Oh, and more time to play! Why not use that time to improve our music. Not so much to worry about like during week days. So, lets keep it simple and just play! Lets make this weekend special and do something for us, and for others as well. Once we play better, we may touch somebody heart with our sound. We may inspire somebody not necessarily to play but maybe to chase other dream like painting, writing, sport whatever. Our commitment will encourage somebody at some point. If not, we will stay with a great skill to play music just for us, to make our hearts grow bigger with all we can experience while playing. Well, there is nothing to lose I think. Only something to gain. So lets grab this opportunity and do another day that will count in our journey with guitars, tubes, drums, piano etc. Lets send those sounds of our music to the air... who knows where it will lead us. There is only one way to check it... play, have fun, never stop no matter how hard it can be now. Have a great day! Have a great sessions practising your skills! Most of all as usually have fun! I will. Join me  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Don't hurt yourself! I am serious here. While playing or learning you can actually do that unintentionally. It happened to me this week. My left hand or more forearm started to hurt. I was scared at the beginning. Maybe I did too much practice? I thought. Luckily no. It was something different. Good thing actually. I found it doesn't hurt when I play material which I know. What I observed that I am more relaxed with playing what I know but I entered material which is completely new to me. And there it is when it happens. I am tensed too much. Obviously I push myself... but a bit too much. So, I slowed down, focusing on relaxation, doing it slowly and then is all right. It doesn't hurt. So, we need to practice with joy! Pain that may cause you stop playing is not part of that joy. Of course we need to stretch our limits but lets do it wisely and slowing down a bit in my case is the right thing to do with this particular material. Not being hurt will keep me going. Which means I will do it faster then trying doing faster and hurting myself. I hope you getting what I am trying to say. So, slow means fast in this case. It keeps me playing. So, with this warning and personal journey what I experience I move quickly to most important thing. Lets play today again. Smartly! But lets play! Lets have fun! Lets make this Saturday count and put it on the side with our small victories which over the time will build one big victory. I am going to have a lot of fun today playing! I hope you too. Lets be like children today and simply enjoy what we are doing and the fact that actually we can do it! Lets PLAY some music!


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

..........................


----------



## Jaro

Quick today. It is Sunday. For me is my day of fun only with piano. Playing what I know, as well I can but mostly just to enjoy the progress I made since last Sunday. Sometimes you can tell there is some, sometimes it is not that easy. Most important is to keep playing. Today, no pressure, no new material, just quick warm up and then just FUN in front of the piano. So, have fun today even though you may have different plan than mine. Lets enjoy every minute we can play. There are so many who can't for any reason. We do. Better, worse but we can. Who knows maybe one day, us playing for somebody will inspire one to join the journey to play and discover how great music is. We know already how great it is apart hard work we sometimes need to put to make our goals fulfil. Lets make this Sunday count and whatever is next for us just do it! For me, like I mentioned is day of FUN. Lets have some! Take care everybody


----------



## Jaro

It would be great to rest a bit but why should I, why should we? Playing supposed to give us pleasure. And it does to me now. I don't forget times when it didn't. It was the time when I knew just little. There was actually nothing to be proud of yet. That was when I was close to my starting point. We all start somewhere. At that moment there is this feeling like we have mountain to move. How I can do it I was thinking. Well, after long enough practice, though I knew, I learnt that with each hour spend working on my mountain (piano skills) it becomes smaller and smaller and it moves to the place I would like that mountain to be. I understand that there is a lot of work to do. Moving that mountain is not easy task. Can't be done overnight. Must be done each single day and one day it will be moved. Now, it is my responsibility to move it, and to shape the new mountain. How fast it will be done is only up to me, though it is obvious that it will require loads of time. Especially when we want new one be shaped nicely. So, lets move our mountains a bit again, Lets shape the new one by doing what it needs to be done. Even small piece of work done will brings us closer to our goal. Today new week starts, today we have new opportunity to make that day, week count. Lets do that without thinking too much further. Lets make small goals for this week, day. And one day I know I will be happy playing much more I can imagine now. One day you will be there too. Only one thing we need to do! Play again! and again! and again! over and over till we get what we don't know now, and find that there is still something new to learn. Then we look back and see how big progress we did. Lets have that moments of victory. Great feeling. It starts today again. Lets have fun and lets PLAY! I wish you all best possible week, day, practice  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

It works. No more pain in my forearm. So, I must quickly share it just in case you might have similar difficulty. I mentioned few post above that I had this pain that occurred during one of my practice and then stayed with me for a while. I've noticed it was more fierce during learning new material, new exercise which was completely new to me. I used already known approach to it. SLOW DOWN! Though I was motivated to learn it faster I had to stop and slow down. Letting my arms/hands to relax while playing. Finally I could do it a bit faster and... without pain. I think we all reach that point once we practice when some exercises are more difficult then other and in my case were causing pain. By slowing down we still move forward, slower obviously but moving. We protect ourselves from injury, defeat (pain can destroy even great spirit) and we stay on course. So, we shouldn't worry that pain sometimes occurs. Actually it is a good sign. Sign when we can look closer to what we are doing. How we are doing whatever it is. Improve our mistakes - there can be something we do wrong. You know learning process. Then we are winners with new skill new knowledge. We are a bit smarter when we approach new challenge like this. We already will have solution to our obstacle in place. Patience to go slower again, to at some point be able do more and FASTER  If we keep going we may put ourselves into position when we need to stop. We don't want that. We want to practice as often as possible. I think we are in great place here. If something like that happens we may share it and get some advice from others here who has more experience then me and maybe you as well. I know by experience and this forum is a proof of that, that people like to share their knowledge. Of course though we all are similar we are as well different, something what works for one person not necessarily has to work for another. But we can give it a try and see what is best for each of us. So, keep in mind again, slowing down actually helps with pain sometimes, and moves us forward faster because we keep going. So, lets keep going... lets practice again today... for me again it will be hot day! Weather is insane here but what to expect? It is summer  So, I see myself today practising in hot weather and in my imagination I will see you as well practising... maybe more "friendly" weather  No matter what we are moving forward... slowly but surly  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Obstacles are nothing to us. We know that we will crush them piece by piece. They occur quite often once we are in action mode. That is how I believe... NO. I know we become better and better and smarter with our approach whatever we do. In this case is our journey with music. More I know, I understand how little I know. It can't be done overnight. It must be done piece by piece, day by day till we get it... and at the end I am more then sure we will find even more to learn. So, it is never ending story. Obstacle, solution, practice, mastery and again obstacle, solution, practice, mastery and again and again and again... somewhere between we will find ourselves with this feeling that we actually know something, a bit more then others who don't do what we do, we are a bit closer to those who are masters in our field and we may finally understand what they are talking about. We with no shame at all can approach those figures with right questions to seek better answers. All comes to us thanks to fact that we are on this train that leads us to our goals, whatever they might be. Practice is a key. Keep playing. Keep learning. We will laugh tomorrow from what seems impossible today... I am more then sure we all experienced something like that. 
Ok. That is all for now. Time to play. 
Oh... my monthly update on my blog regarding my progress there: "What a wonderful world".
This time it is simplified version of: What a wonderful world - such a beautiful piece of music.
Take care and have fun today


----------



## Jaro

There is no tomorrow for us wanting to play any instrument. We need to do what it has to be done today. There have to be no excuse to move forward. We don't want to wait till next day to improve. It must be done today so we can do much more next day. But we don't think about tomorrow. Today is our day, today we shape our strength, we destroy our weakness. Today we become stronger for tomorrow. Yes, it must be today. Practice today! Have fun today! Play music today! Who knows what will be next day... we want to be happy, right? Even it means hard work, it is not always easy of course, but joy comes with achievements... lets then do something about it today, in few hours, maybe even now! Have a great day! Practice! Enjoy the music! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

I wish there is a pill I take and I know what I would like to know now, I have a skill I would like to have... but there is none. So, patience and perseverance must be my pill. I drink it with my water in the morning thinking they are there. I know it is weird. But it helps me stay focus on my goal. I wish I was more patient but I am not and have to work on it. Piano is teaching me patience every single day. If I am not... nothing happens. Well, nothing good. Every time is the same process, slow, slow, faster, faster, even more faster etc. With each new material this rule must be applied. It works. But somewhere inside there is this temptation to skip that process and do it right straight away which is not happening. So, with patience rule of practising slowly first applies. It is not that bad though, because I already noticed that new material is easier to master with every day I practice. So, the key is in practising as often as possible. Sometimes brake lets the brain absorb new and do it better next time I practice. Sometimes it is better to push a bit more during one session with that particular material. All lies in the experience and finding your own unique way even though there are so many checked ways that work. But which works for me, which works for you? We all have a bit different backgrounds where we start with our music. I guess we need to find our own based on what smarter then us suggest in that particular field: music. There is only one way to find our own way: practice, practice, practice. Even we do something wrong, there is no lost time I think, soon or later we need to learn by doing what works for us what doesn't. Right? So, practising smart with awareness what is going on by observing our results and what brings us most joy will help. But we need to do it. So, lets again, have fun today in front of our pianos, with guitars in our hands, with other instruments we play. I am more then sure we will learn something new today Maybe it is today when we discover something new? Lets do that! Have fun. Have a great day. Enjoy your music no matter what level your skills are. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Trip day for me. I guess we all have some plans for today, but we can't miss one thing. Which is our practice. So, practice today before, after, during whatever is your plan for today. We can't miss opportunity to become better then we were yesterday. We can't miss our precious time with our instrument we play. We can't miss moments of joy. I hope you already reached that level when playing delivers that joy and fun. I know at the beginning it is hard to find it. Knowing only few notes doesn't give that enthusiasm as we know much more and we can play much more. But still we can try find it there pride that we know just a bit more then yesterday. All those small achievements build up and puts us in the place when we can play, even a simple piece of music, part of music we like, simple song... whatever. Lets be proud. Lets be happy. Lets practice a bit more to have more just now, today, not tomorrow. Today! Have a great day! Play with joy. Learn with thought that what seems hard today after a little bit of practice will be easy next day or maybe few days later. That continues endlessly, it seems like it but reward is huge: us playing the music. So lets not wait and play again! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

And it is Sunday again. For me as planned Sunday is fun day with my piano all the way  Actually I am after playing, those more then two hours was great time and it is only half hour after noon. I may sit again to my piano in the evening. So, sit in front of your piano and just play whatever you can play, practice if that is your plan for Sunday, most of all have fun. Lets play today your guitars, piano, saxophone, violin etc and have loads of fun and pride that actually we can do it with thought I have always in my mind that it will be much better on next Sunday. Hours of practice already planned for next week. It must be better. I hope you are also improving step by step. So, again. Lets have fun today. I am more then sure I will have some more in the evening. Last two hours already made my day great. Do the same with yours, it is worth it  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

What a busy morning and early afternoon. There is no time to complain though. Never is. Instead right now I am starting my piano day. Great moments to come now  I hope you have less busy day than I had so far, and you already enjoyed your music and instrument you play. Like usually lets have fun. I love that moments. I leave all world behind me right now, and I am focusing just on one thing. Piano practice session  I wish you all great day. Lets have fun today with whatever we play  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

More we play more fun we have. Simple rule. I remember because it wasn't that long ago when I couldn't play at all. Sitting and trying to learn new things on my piano was quite challenging. It is still now to be honest. But at the beginning I had just a little fun. How to have fun when there is so much to learn, when it is difficult to create any acceptable sound, when to play even simple piece of music comes with difficulty... it changes over time obviously. Playing every day even for little time brings more skills, better understanding etc. Once it happens there is more fun. Once there is more fun we are more likely to do it. So, it is not that difficult to keep going once you master some basic skills. Once we have even more skills there comes some moments of discovery how to do things better how something was impossible few weeks back and now you have it. Great stuff. It is worth to go through any difficulty you may have once playing your instrument to experience those moments of satisfaction, happiness, pride. You become kind of addicted to them. You want more. More is good! It keeps you playing. Searching for ways to find that time no matter how busy you are. So, lets have fun today, small, big, enormous  Lets learn how to bring the music into our worlds  Playing today will do it. Will push us forward. May bring unexpected moments of... well, play and once this moment occur you will not miss them  That is joy and fun to have them  I wish you all great day. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Day by day we learn new things. Day by day we need to master new skill that will work out for us in the future even though we might not see it right away. It is crucial I believe to follow some plan. Book, teacher, dvd etc. In my case it is my app at the moment. Sometimes it is frustrating because we need to practice some boring exercises, but too look at any activity we as people do, to do something good we need to spend some time making our muscles strong by doing those exercises. Repeat them over and over again. And when the right time comes we perform with ease. Like for example basketball players they run, they shoot, they spend some time in the gym with weights, they learn tactics etc. to be ready when the game comes to perform. Same is with us we need to practice those variety of exercises to be able to deliver that piece of music we like, to create at some point something new, to enjoy the play, to have fun and be proud of ourselves. So, lets practice again today, lets spend our time with music. It will not be for sure time wasted. Have fun. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Some practice is struggle, some is not and gives new understanding what we are doing. It is hard when nothing goes the way we would like to. It is fun when everything goes our way. I believe those hard practices lead us to those filled with joy and fun. There is no doubt that we need to march there through the rain if necessary to see finally the sun. So if today will be one of the hard practices keep in mind it leads you, leads us to the one when something will surprise us will bring loads of joy because we will be another step further in our music journey. Yesterday I had quite good practice, but I know what is coming next so I am prepared to work hard again to gain this reward in incoming days when, maybe not all but some will work fine for me. Lets be patient and never stop marching. Our goal is to play. So lets play, better or worse today but lets play. Lets work hard on our skills to have more better days at some point then worse ones. Even though it might be difficult today I am looking forward into days when what is hard now, will become easy. I am going to have fun. I hope you will have too, just because we can do it again today, tomorrow and weeks to come. Have fun. Play. Don't stop. Small rewards are at reachable distance, big are waiting once we do all small necessary steps. Lets go for them. Lets do it again today! Have a great day! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Yesterday wasn't perfect. Sometimes it simply doesn't go the way we plan. But we have again new day and new chance to do it right. Short look at the plan of the day, small adjustments based on what what is necessary to do and most important right now when to do piano practice session. Full of enthusiasm looking forward to start this day. Looking forward to see what will that session will bring: fun - for sure, new discoveries how to play things - maybe, new skill developed - hopefully... for sure it will be actively spend time with my piano. I hope you did better then me yesterday, and I am sure that today I will do my best, I wish you will too. Lets move forward today again, lets forget yesterday and focus what is going to happen today and make that day count  Another small step into the real music playing... finally we will get there. It is so beautiful to have music in your life. It surprises you almost every time once you play. So, lets play today my friends, lets make a music part of our lives. Lets enjoy every minute we can do it. It is fun! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

…and it starts all over again. New day, new challenges, new hopes, new discoveries, new moments of joy, new difficulties etc. Luckily we are in charge of what we do with that day. So, for me it will be again finding this two hours between anything is necessary to do, skip things that may not be done at all and focusing on what is important for me. You already know what it is: my piano practice. It must be done on daily basis or as often as possible. Life is not always perfect, but we can try, right? So, I hope you will have some time to play today, it is totally worth it. I hope you, while playing, will notice even slight improvement from what you did last time you played. Here is great advantage of practising daily, it is easily notice difference, maybe not from yesterday but from week before. When we practice a lot, we will still remember easily what happened week before, maybe even month before and we can with no doubt state that we are much better then that week, month before. It gives us power and enthusiasm to move forward. Having fun is important but we must as well push ourselves a bit over our limits to grow. So, lets grow. Lets practice again today. Lets have fun. Lets build our skills to play songs, music pieces or maybe even compose in some cases something new. I wish you all the best today. Lets make this day count in our musical journey. Lets practice with joy - but hard  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

It looks like it is going to be beautiful Sunday in my location. It so tempting to just plan whole day out and forget about everything. But there is one thing that must be done before those plans will be put in action. Piano practice session. Luckily it will be easy today and with loads of fun because for me today is completely fun day, well maybe warm up is not that enjoyable. But those fingers and hands needs some start up before fun can begin. Today is my fun day, means playing pieces I know, even though these are not yet what my goal of playing is I am going to enjoy every moment playing them, and enjoying the fact I actually can do it now. It was just a dream dozen months ago, now is reality. Makes me wonder, what will be in next dozen of months. Well, there is only one chance to check... keep playing every day! So, enjoy today your progress, or decide you will make that moment happen in next months by committing to practice 30min, 60min maybe longer but every single day. You will see how much you will improve once you start doing that. So, lets have fun again today, and just play, whatever you know, or learn just a bit something new. It is totally worth it! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

For some time I use this phrase: I will give you my everything, I will give you my everything, I will give you my everything. I repeat it few times every morning. It is for my piano and not only piano to be honest grow. Just to keep going. It is obvious we don't have only good days, sometimes we feel a little down, sometimes even worse and sometimes just wonderful. Point is to not loose our goal from our sight. So, today lets give whatever we have inside us to give that everything we have while finding the time to practice. Once we practice lets focus on music and music only and develop our skills giving our everything. Lets move another step forward, even it is the smallest step. It is still a step. New week, new hopes, new day, new challenges and achievements to make. So, lets not rest but go into direction of our goal or goals. Lets have fun, and be better then yesterday. Let the music take you into places where not many things can take you in this way. Lets be proud for what we do today for ourselves by having loads of fun, great practice and big or small achievement we gain from it. Good day everybody. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

There is only one way to be able to play any instrument. Learn and Play. Such an obvious statement. Sometimes though I think we forget that. We wonder how great we want to be and instead playing and going there we simply day dream about it. It happened to me in the past so many times. Action! that is solution that always works. For everything. Do it, no matter what. Do it, no matter how bad we are right now. Do it, even we don't know yet how to do it best. Do it, even we don't see expected results. All action gives us even we do something wrong, is knowledge to do it right at some point. By doing something wrong we soon or later will find the way to do it right. We find the way that works for us. We find we actually like what we chose to do. We have a chance to adjust and by acting again we will improve. So, lets play again today. Lets move our feet just a bit closer to our goal. Lets dream at night, and lets act during a day. So, have a great day with our instruments and lets play with joy. It will be another step to the future when we actually will play easily and much more than we can today  Good day everybody again. Have fun today!


----------



## Tikoo Tuba




----------



## Jaro

Six words today: PRACTICE TODAY! BE GREAT! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Sometimes it goes well, sometimes we struggle for a bit. When It goes not so good, as always I use this perfect formula: slow, slow, slow, a bit faster, even faster and with right tempo. Somehow it works well every time. So, with our practice and our goals, we need to go as well slow, one step at the time towards our ultimate goal. Each practice we take brings us closer to make things happen for us. So, lets practice, no matter what happened yesterday, today is a new day. Today is maybe a day we will make it whatever is our struggle. Today is day when we can make a difference how we play by simply doing it. Don't forget about fun part  Have fun. Play. Be better then yesterday  Take care.


----------



## millionrainbows

As usual, you are inspiring, Jaro. I'm also amused by Tiko Tuba. Whoever he or she is, seems like about five or six years old.

Sometimes to get something "under my fingers" I have to really focus on that move, with a laser-like focus. Then remember that awareness when you are playing it in context. When that part comes, really use your awareness and focus it.


----------



## Jaro

Friday already. We can't stop time obviously. We can though take great advantage of how we use our time. Why not use it to develop our skills in let say: playing our piano, guitar, violin etc. It takes only one quick decision. Sit and play. It gives great fun... maybe not always... there is learning process to be there... practising for hours sometimes but once it is done... well pleasure and fun begins. Totally worth it to spend this time practising to finally be able to play something, anything. I truly recommend. And dreams. Real dreams during a night, like today for example... I had this great dream when I was buying my new piano. Is this a sign I will buy new one soon? Is there a need? I don't know. But this dream is much better then nightmare if you experience one. Anyway, today is time to have fun again. Focus! It works. Have fun. Play! You will not regret it!

Ps. *'millionrainbows'* - thanks for good words. I need them too sometimes. Thanks for your input. You are right. Awareness and focus helps a lot, sometimes I forget about them and struggle a bit, but once you realise you go to fast, yes, oh yes it helps a lot to make that progress. Progress we all expect, we need 

Take care everybody. I wish you best Friday ever. My will be quite busy - but lets not forget, no matter how busy we are about our music time... lets feed our souls as well with whatever we practice or whatever we can play! Just for fun


----------



## Jaro

Today I have a need to watch some movie music related. Of course, lets not forget about practice  Lets do it again. But movies are many times inspiring. Somehow I thought about Roman Polanski's "Pianist" Do you have any idea of some good inspiring movie to watch? Lets be inspired today to play by work of others and for me today is a movie inspiration day. On this early stage of playing every day brings something to work on, not so much to play, and as much playing brings fun into my hours with piano, sometimes outside motivation is needed. Well? Any suggestions?... anyway, lets put again ourselves in the practice mood and do some work. Play, have fun, learn something new, play what you know well already... whatever! Do not forget to play! ... and have fun of course. Good day everybody.


----------



## MJSeka

Hello Jaro! I don't know if you've seen this documentary about Glenn Gould with some great footage of him. It's on YouTube and is an old recording, but it's pretty cool.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

millionrainbows said:


> . I'm also amused by Tiko Tuba. Whoever he or she is, seems like about five or six years old..


SEVEN . My soul matured at age seven . And then I began piano lessons .


----------



## Jaro

And Sunday already...
First of all Thank you *'MJSeka'* for the link. I will see it today  Finally I did not have time to watch anything yesterday. So, today is a day... but today is also my day of fun only with my piano  Looking forward to it already. I hope you have as well loads of fun playing. Yesterday I was struggling with some exercises but today I already know brain somehow comprehend new movements, new knowledge, new skills. It is not perfect of course, but it is much better then yesterday. So, when you are frustrated with some of your exercises, new stuff, I recommend work hard on it of course but as well let it sink into your brain, body etc. Somehow it works great. So lets go back to fun part and enjoy your music today  I will try do my best with mine  Lets have fun whatever we have planned to do! Take care


----------



## Jaro

... and again go back to practice mode  Fun session was great, if you had one yesterday too you know already how it feels to play some music even it doesn't sound great yet. It is fun to be able to play. Right? But we want more, you and I and there is only one way to move forward. We need to go back to practice mode and train our skills. So for next few days again, hard work in front of us, developing our skills, practising new piece of music, practising new exercises, mastering those skills we already posses. Day by day, week by week we are going to be better. Only one condition stays in place. Practice those every day. Like an athlete trains his muscles we must train our muscles too, different one. Loads of work in front of us, but it is fun... reward is on its way. Lets earn it. Lets practice. Lets be better then last time we put our fingers on our instruments. Most of all as usually lets find fun in it... and simply do it  Have a great start of the week. I wish you all the best and great breakthroughs while playing... whatever you can, even though you are great already there is always something new to discover. I hope you will, I hope for me as well that I will too. Take care


----------



## Jaro

Sun is shining beautifully, it is morning and a lot of things to do. Which is great. One of the most things is piano practice. You know it takes some time to make it a priority. At least it was for me. Amazing things happen after a while once you practice every day. It becomes a habit that there is no way not doing it. No matter how many tasks you have one stays always at the top to do. You naturally start prioritising and one with the top priority is your piano or whatever you play practice session. This is what we want to achieve. By experience I can tell it works. So no matter how long are your sessions with your instrument, keep doing it every day. One day you will experience what I am experiencing. I get up in the morning and first thought is to think... well when I will play my piano today? I already know it will be done, it is only decision based on what it has to be done first. There was a time I had my morning sessions for half hour. It worked great for me, but somehow it changed naturally into one long session playing. We all have different duties to perform so it is obvious that we need to find our own unique way to find right time for our music. It is totally worth it. So many advantages to be around music. One of them is simply you can play, day by day better. So, no matter how hard it is for you (it was for me too) to find this time to practice. I really recommend to do it. One day, as I mentioned it will become part of your daily routine, which you will not miss. You be hungry for more. You will be happier. You will be proud of your achievements. You will be playing even simple music at the beginning but you will be playing. Today I feel so great that a while ago I started this journey, that I would be selfish to not recommend it to you. So, no matter how hard it is, fight for it! Do it every day, play, play, practice, practice, have fun. One day you will experience this joy, and great thing about it is... it will give you even bigger kick to do it even more, or wanting more. Great stuff. So, lets play today again, lets have fun. Let music enter your world and stay there... well forever  Great day everybody. Have small and big successes today. Don't miss them. HAVE LOADS OF FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Yesterday I had the worst time with my piano. Yes that is true. Though I love great shiny weather it gave me hard time to practice. I literally was wet from heat... though, there is great lesson I just learnt. Environment where we play is a huge advantage if it is set right. Don't ask me though what is right, I guess we all need to figure it out for ourselves. For sure my room with the piano must be well air conditioned. It is easier to focus, and we know because we practice every day, right? We know how important is to stay focus while we learn to play. So, today I share with you what might be obvious for you already, and it kind of was for me too. Lets create close to perfect environment for our music/practice/piano/guitar/etc. based what we can achieve with what we have. I think it will give us advantage to focus, feel comfortable and as result we will learn faster. All right, that is all. I wish you great practice time today! Have fun!


----------



## Jaro

We all have so many things doing a day. Loads of responsibilities like work, children, shopping, career development etc. It is hard sometimes to find time to work on our skills. I know, I have the same. No matter what though, we need to figure out to find this time, cut what is absolutely necessary to spend some time every single day with our instruments and play them. I think or more I know by experience that every day practice works great. It pushes us forward step by step much faster then if we choose just one or two days a week. Constant repetition every day works in our favour. So, cut TV time, order shopping online, focus and do whatever needs to be done without hesitation to win this time for our music. It is totally worth it. Remember it is only our time, time of passion, time of loads of fun, time of being proud, time to learn new skills, time to relax, time to build valuable routines we can use in other areas of our lives. Plan it! Do not miss time of joy with your instrument. Don't miss playing to feel great. Practice to be better then yesterday. Have a lot of fun. There are some moments of frustration, but they go away quickly once we practice consistently every day. So, today is another day. Maybe your first. We all start at some point. Do it. You will never regret it. All right. Lets have fun and play today! Good day everybody


----------



## Jaro

Guess what? Lets practice today.  I am sure you experienced that when you practice sometimes challenges or difficulties from the day come to your mind and disturb your practice time. I've noticed when that happens I am not that effective in playing at those moments when I am completely focused. Happens. I am trying though, forget about the whole world once I start my practice session. I treat it as time only for me. It is not always that easy. But it helps to focus and be only with my piano, and it would help to be with your instrument of choice. I've started some time ago just to switch off everything around phone, radio, not TV I don't use one for a while  This time must be just for me. Sometimes I give myself more or less 5 minutes to sit in silence and focus on what is about to happen. I think about incoming practice. I forget about everything and then I start my practice. Kind of meditation, but not really. Just few moments to calm down, and focus. Once you are focus your session will go much better. I works for me. Who knows maybe it will as well for you. So, lets practice today, lets forget about everything but the instrument we play. Lets be with our whole body and mind there. Lets try not to let anything disturb us. It will work great for us, I already know. It is our time that belongs only to us. Lets make it special! Lets have loads of fun by playing and becoming again, better then yesterday! I will try today be better even smallest bit. I hope you will be better too. To achieve that, to experience this progress, to experience what we are capable of we need only one thing to do... actually play! Lets do that! I wish you all great day. What a wonderful feeling to be around and have a chance to move forward our dreams/goals forward  Even one small step done today counts  Lets have FUN and PLAY! Take care.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

You do not help me much - a little I 'spose . Love you .


----------



## Jaro

Can't post anything… maybe this will go through  If yes. PLAY TODAY AGAIN


----------



## Jaro

Am I more lucky today with posting? Will be there error again? We will see in a seconds... maybe minutes. Actually it is good thing. I will keep it short to save as much time of yours and mine for FUN DAY. Today is Sunday. Mine FUN they only with piano. Playing, experimenting with sounds, with keys... I take the piece I have been learning for some days now and just add something or change it just for fun. It is not that easy but brings a bit of fun. No pressure today to move forward with some exercises, new skills just playing what I know already trying to make it sound better a bit then last Sunday. I really recommend to you this day of fun. Plan it and have it in your practice routine. That is why we want to play, right? To have fun, joy of playing. I think it is not lost time, it is still practice, and more developing sense our own sense of sound, music I guess. Sounds we like more then others, keys that sound good together, sounds that don't sound good as well. You know, simply experimenting and playing with all the keys. Good to have some base piece of music to try to add something or change something there. That is why we practice, right? To maybe one day create something new. Even very simple but that belongs only to us, or comes only from within us. SO, lets have fun today, or if your plan is to practice hard today, lets do it. Another day with our music  That is great way to spend some time. I love it. I hope you too. If not, yet... keep going... it will happen. I've noticed that it is easier to have fun now, when I can play a bit more then half year ago, I guess we need to gain some skills first to really enjoy the play. Ok. Good day everybody. I repeat it again: HAVE LOADS OF FUN! Practice!


----------



## Jaro

Next week of practice in front of us. Oh yes, I am exited, maybe not so exited about the struggle that will come with new exercises that will need to be performed but the fact that when I master even one of them I know I will be closer to my goal of playing better on my next fun day (Sunday). So, equipped with patience and thought what can be in next few days I am actually looking forward to do the work. That work is as usually practising every day on the way to next FUN DAY of mine. I hope you have yours too. Those days when you don't think much about what was yesterday or what will be next day but TODAY. Just playing. It was yesterday. Now, we have today. The only day we have to do something. Lets focus on that day only now. What we can do to be better again. I see only one option. Playing and practising today. No matter how many things we have to do, how busy we are, we must find this time to play again. It is fun anyways. Even like I mentioned there is some struggle from time to time. Actually on the way especially at the early stages, I am still there, there is much more to learn then to simply enjoy the play. But what a wonderful feeling it will be when we finally get what we practice now. It may happen anytime. Sometimes you are doing so many mistakes, you expect hours of practice and suddenly somehow it happens, you get it, it is there with you, it surprises you. Still great mystery to me, how those brains or ours work. Would be great to know, but instead what I know for sure is that when you actually put in action whatever you do or play there comes the moment of great joy and understanding. Lets not focus of how it works, but do what works and of course it is: practise! Practise with joy! Practice with plan! Practice to be better! Practice because you want it! Practice because there is no other way to be next step forward! Practice to make your dreams come true! No matter what stage of mastery you are, we all know practice is the only thing that will keep us going. So, lets go further today. Lets play and have loads of fun. Today. Maybe now? For me it will be in few hours. Can't wait to start  Great day everybody


----------



## Jaro

Sometimes practice does not bring those results we expect. Some exercises may give us more then usually difficulty to master them. We are, maybe more I am based on my experience tempted to put them aside and do something more enjoyable on my piano. Then this bell rings in my head, that no matter how difficult it seems right now it must be done. No matter how boring it is, again it must be done. Soon or later this will hit me back and one day it has to be done. Why not do it straight away. Focus and master it to move on to what is coming, and there is for sure coming FUN part soon or later. By practising we are another step closer to that fun part. If I don't, if we don't do it then this fun part stays away for longer. So, when that moments occur I wear my perseverance suit and keep going. Through practice and only practice it is possible to move quicker to the promised land... Maybe today is your day of breakthrough that is just waiting for next minutes, hours maybe of practice. Something that will awake the musical beast that may sit in you waiting for that moment when it can take over and deliver what seemed impossible days, weeks, months ago! Let's feed that beast today with some more practice, some more music we play, some more time studying what we need to learn. Let's have fun no matter how boring it may be what we practice today. It is simply another step, that must be taken. One is certain for me at least, once it is done, there is always satisfaction that even the smallest step forward was done. So: PRACTICE! BE GREAT TODAY! BE PROUD! I will  Join me  Most of all, no matter where we are, what we do, how we do it... LET'S HAVE A GREAT DAY! Sounds good? LET'S DO IT.


----------



## Jaro

What a wonderful day in front us. We have a huge chance to become better then yesterday playing our instruments, for me of course is piano, for you? Guitar? Violin? So many possible ways and instruments to bring joy that music gives when we play it. Listening to music is great but actually being able to play, even simple pieces gives a lot of joy. Once you practice and play you know that already. So, lets use it today to move our level a bit higher, even a smallest step. It still will be a step. By doing this daily over months we make huge steps, we are more willing to do more, we want more. That is how it works for me. Only time limits me, maybe it limits you too. We all have to eat, right? Earn that money to support our families. It takes from us plenty of time. We need to find though, between our duties, tasks this precious time for music. It is totally worth it. You will see how much joy it gives once you play daily and one day play what you always wanted to play. Oh, great stuff. I promise you. So let's use this day, to practice. To be better. To have fun. To one day impress maybe someone that is close to you with the music you will be able or you are able to play already. Most of all let's have fun! Let's be proud of our journey. And lets take it all what can give us like inspiration, motivation, joy, happiness, pride, mood changing etc. List can go on and on. Why not to use it for our advantage? PLAY! LEARN! HAVE FUN! TODAY! Maybe NOW?! Take care and have wonderful moments with your instrument whatever you play, how well you play! Joy is there. Take it!!!


----------



## Jaro

Time... always a struggle. So many responsibilities and stuff that needs attention. Things that must be done. Still managing to do my piano practice. I really hope you don't miss your time to play. It is great reward for hard work, whatever you do. Sometimes started to happen recently after more or less one and half hour of practice. It is great feeling. Somehow playing is much easier when I feel that. Great experience. You start to feel like a child a bit. Nothing matters you just play, better or worse but you just don't want to stop. I mentioned time before. That is my struggle now. Once I am on fire I need to almost end my playing sessions. I can't take advantage longer then 30 minutes of it. But still is worth it to get there. I hope it will happen more often and earlier... or I need to find another 30 minutes to enjoy that state. And it is totally worth it. You start to feel like a child. Just playing, just having fun. I don't know how it works. For sure more you stay playing more often it happens. Be at that state. Practice. Find it. Enjoy it. Nothing can replace it. It motivates to find more time. Put some more effort to use day wiser, more effectively to have that time just for you and music you play. It makes you wanting it even more to go through those boring exercises - there are some. I have in my program one piece of music which is OMG so boring. Totally not mine. But it is part of the program. I guess I will learn from it something. So it must be done. Do yours boring stuff as well. Bit by bit... and open the door to something more interesting. You like. You love. You want to play. So. Let's be like children today, and not worry about anything while we play. Let's use that time to relax and focus on our game. Let's play and have FUN! Loads of FUN. We should, because we will be playing  Take care everybody.


----------



## Jaro

I can't wait when I will sit to my piano and enjoy music again as much as I can with what I can do. Do you? I hope you do. Me, again I will try to practice this not so much enjoyable piece of music in my program. Though, it has to be done. Like in every profession there are moments when we need to do something that is not what we would like to do but its on the way to the part where we actually can enjoy it. So, I treat that exercise, that piece of music as a step I need to do. It goes much slower then others when I have a lot of fun with, but still it needs to be done. Probably I will not master it even today. But I really hope in next few days it will be done. I need to split it into smaller pieces, to enjoy the other part of my time with my piano. I can't loose my enthusiasm. Good things are on the way. I know it. I am more then sure you also struggle sometimes. Its nothing new to us. Right. We need to overcome it faster or slower. Anything that will work for us, to keep us going. Ok. I am done with crying about how hard this is. It is not actually, I am back into my natural state now. FUN PART. Yes, fun will begin again today. Once we sit by the piano or take our instruments into our hands that's when, I think, we enter the world of joy. Nothing matters. Only us and music. No matter how well we play. Everybody who is great today, was at some stage at the point where you are, where I am. What did they do to become good musicians to play so many beautiful pieces. They practised. They played. I guess they had a lot of fun too. They had their goal in mind. They were willing to move forward no matter what. So, let's join them in their journeys and do the same. Let's play today again. Let's master that bit we struggle with. Let's enjoy the process. Let's have FUN. Let's play some music. Good day everybody


----------



## Jaro

I struggle with that piece I am learning now. This is new skill I develop on my piano journey. Last exercise which was quite enjoyable based on carol 'Silent night' was introduction to that new material, skill I am developing now. But this one... uff... I completely don't like it. I know though, it is in my program, so I have to do it. So, for me today is again my routine I put in place when I really struggle with some piece of material: slow, slow, slow, a bit faster, a bit faster, a bit faster... bit by bit till I will master. I will play it till I will love it. Maybe it is small lie here, this one I will not love, at least this piece of music but what will stay with me is that skill I am mastering. I hope today will do some progress. So, I will arm myself with a lot of focus and patience and DO IT. I am more then sure you reach from time to time that kind of piece of material on your journey. We can't let that stop us. We must move forward. We must do it somehow. After that we will have even more joy. After mastering that part that gives us trouble will be for sure something enjoyable. For sure we will have another skill in us to play something that brings more fun and joy. So, whatever is your struggle, no matter how hard it is, do it anyway. That saying comes to mind right now, that many do what is fun and easy instead what is hard and necessary. I like to think about this exercise I am struggling with now as hard and necessary. It keeps me going. So let's do it. Let's play again. Let's have fun and joy - I try my best today. I put in mind as well the fact that tomorrow is my day of only FUN with my piano. So, looking forward to it. That is why I have that one day when I don't think about what to learn (there is plenty yet) but what I actually can play now. Even it is not perfect or too advanced yet. This time is coming. We need to do whatever works for us to keep us going. Going into direction when we can amaze ourselves with what we can do. So, again: Let's have fun today, let's play, let's do this another step forward in our journeys. Take care everybody and I wish you great day, wherever you are. Just have one


----------



## Jaro

Day by day passing by. And again we have Sunday. End of another week of our journey with our music. Today for me as usually on Sunday is FUN day. I don't focus on moving forward. I stop for a moment. I stop for a day. I simply enjoy what I already can do. I really recommend if you practice hard. Whole week is pushing a bit forward, bit by bit to reach that day when you, I have only day of fun. Playing what I know, what we know if you have that day today as well. Enjoying results, spotting what to work on during incoming week. Having fun is as important as trying hard. So, lets have a lot of FUN today. Let's stop for a moment and enjoy what we already can do. No matter we still not there where we want to be yet. We are for sure a step or few further after another week of practice. Let's enjoy that today. Let's simply play. All the best. Take care


----------



## Jaro

It was good day yesterday, though I reduced time of fun to minimum and was working on this exercise that gives me so much trouble. Finally I got it in really slow tempo... I am not there yet... but based on experience from my practice sessions now it should be slightly easier. Hard work pays off. Happy to have it already I could spend more minutes having just fun with what I know how to play already and enjoy my piano. SO, I really recommend working hard, it gives you loads of satisfaction and moves you a bit forward. Rest of the time I spend to finally putting together my monthly updated where I am with my piano journey. I am on my level 5 in my app. And there are pieces that are up to level 18. Well, I am still beginner, but happy one because I am moving forward. If it is the same with you, let's be proud that we are there were we are. Year ago I was almost zero... today... much further. 
So, today we move again forward. I am not sure I will ever play pieces on level 18. That are for true pianists, with proper education I guess, pianists you can hear and watch playing most advance pieces you can imagine. There is no doubt that one day it would be beautiful to play like them, there are years to come to get there, and there is possibility that will never happen. But aiming there, why not? Who knows, maybe not me, but maybe you are true talent, that needs to be awaken... play... you never know. Maybe even me, who knows. Many times it is said something is impossible, only because no one has ever done something. Try, maybe you will be proof that is different. Play today again. Have fun. Practice those hard bits - they lead to promised land.

Below my monthly update with my progress. Simple piece for many advanced piano enthusiast, piece that thought me a lot of things though. I will write it on my blog soon. Still running out of time to do it all. But video is ready. It is not perfect, because it is a documentation of the process. This bit of music is now part of my FUN DAY play. Take care. Have a great day!


----------



## Jaro

And another day... another day to play... another day to improve... another day to learn something new... another day to have a bit of fun with music... Let's focus on day tasks and do them as efficiently as possible as quick as possible to save as much time for what we want to do. Play better, play more, and enjoy faster our music. Nothing to loose only more to gain. Let's have fun today. Let's PLAY  All the best to all of you


----------



## Jaro

Days of focus for me. I almost learnt that exercise that gave me so much trouble, apparently it is new for me that is why was so hard. But bit by bit I did it. It is not perfect yet, but now I am able to play it from the beginning to the end with no mistake most of the time. Only one way can lead us there, to mastery faster then anything. and it is obviously: practice every day. Oh, with that experience I even more suggest for all of us to remember there must be a lot of fun part in your practice sessions too. Just to keep going. We want to keep going right? When I see how people can play, I always remind myself that they had to go through same path to get there. If they get there we can too. Of course some people are more talented and it comes for them easier, they reach level of mastery faster then others, it doesn't mean though we can't do it. It doesn't mean we can't enjoy our own music, path to get to the place where we will be proud of what and how we play. One stays always the same... we need to have this practice time. More I believe better. Of course when you can do it more. I remember times when even one hour gave me real kick and I couldn't do more. Now, after about one and half hour I feel my hands are on fire, literally I feel the warmth and everything I know to play seems more easy to play, but I have only two hours during my day for my piano. So I save that last half hour for having more fun and leave piano hungry for more. Another day probably will come, and there will be again chance to improve... but let's not forget that we, now have today. Now we can control. With now we can actually do something. So, let's plan tomorrows, let's dream about them but let's do the work today! Let's improve a bit again today. Let's have fun today! Music is fun, only sometimes gives a bit of struggle while we learn new stuff, but then it will give us even more fun. We want more, right? Let's move a bit to more today. Have fun with your music today, have a great day, and enjoy. All the best.


----------



## Jaro

No matter how hard my session is I can't wait till it starts. I know if I sit and do the work that have to be done I will be one more step forward. I hope you too have that drive in you that keeps you moving. It is worth it to do it. Playing gives so much fun and joy. Those moments are so great that I am so sad that I have no more time to stay and do it. Maybe one day I will have plenty for sure when I retire. For now I need to be satisfied with all I have. Let's be happy even it is half an hour a day, or maybe more. We still move forward, bit by bit. So to make that bit forward happen we need to practice today. Let's do it. Let's plan it. Let's have fun. Who knows where this session will lead us. What we will experience today? What improvement we will make? What we will finally master? I am looking forward to all those whats. Are you? There is only one way to check what is behind that corner... practice again, and again and again. Have fun! I will. Take care. All the best


----------



## Jaro

It happens sometimes. I managed to play only half an hour yesterday. Not always everything goes like we plan. I am not worried though. I am happy actually, because I am hungry for more today! Though, my day look stuffed with so many things to do, I really hope I will manage to spend more then those 30 minutes playing. We need to do at least a bit to move forward, to enjoy our music. It will not happen overnight. Practice moves us further and further into areas we only can imagine now with our musical skills. Sometimes we move faster sometimes slower. Good example is this exercise that I was struggling with. I thought I will not be able to do it. I was frustrated a bit, but now, I can do it. Not perfectly yet, but it is part of my warm up now, so it will become second nature at some point. So, let's play again today even it is half hour, it has to be today, not tomorrow. Doing that every single day works much better then once a week for three hours or more. It actually works with everything you learn. Works perfectly. Consistency and enthusiasm will brake every obstacle that we meet on our journey. So, let's crash those obstacles, whatever that might be, one by one by playing again today, tomorrow, end every single day to come. Let's have FUN too. Take care


----------



## Jaro

I consider myself still a beginner in piano. But I already experience something that may a bit discourage you on your journey playing or learning your precious instrument you play. It is like more you know you are able to notice how much you don't know, how long it will be till you get what is in front of you. That is why fun part is so important on the journey. That is why it is important to acknowledge what you already done. That is why it is so important to be proud of what you can play right now, even though it is not perfect yet. In moments like these I try to recall where I was one year before and where I am now. I recall the power of patience. So, I will spend today a bit more with pieces I can play, not so many yet, but to have a bit of more fun then usual practice day learning new, new, new. Just to enjoy a bit a music I can play. Then I will move forward to learn and practice all the new stuff that came along this week. Apparently in my program exercise after exercise it is something new at this stage. Great! Once it will be learnt I will move another bit forward. I hope you learn a lot too. So, to have it done, no matter how I feel, how you feel we need to take a time we have and practice. Yes, practice again. Play. Play. Play. Learn. Learn. Learn. Have fun, fun, fun. Enjoy the moments with our music. Enjoy the moments right after being proud that we did it again. That we moved our music a bit forward, though sometimes it doesn't feel that way. I believe its moving. The moments of surprise when we actually will surprise ourselves what we can do. Great stuff. So, let's play again. Let's have fun. Let's make this day count! I wish you great day! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Another fun day for me came along. Looking forward already to play those pieces with freedom of doing mistakes or maybe not. Just relaxing and playing and having fun. I truly recommend to plan one day of fun only to charge batteries for incoming week to practice, practice, practice. Good things happen. Yesterday for example I was learning new piece of material and the process of memorising and playing went much smoother then usually. I consider those moments as a sign that my skills improve a bit. That moments keeps you wanting more and more. Enthusiasm rises. Very important to have fun. Though it is a lot for me still to learn I still keep my or try to keep my motivation high. I don't think, well maybe a little I do, about further future I focus on here and now. So, let's focus on here and now today and play whatever we can play and have a lot of fun. Let's be proud what we have and look forward to what is about to come. Like I said you never know when you will surprise yourself with what you can. And can be better when we practice, practice, practice or simply play, play, play. Let's do that today. Play and have fun. All the best to all of you  Have a great day with your music, whatever level you are. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Day of fun was actually real day of fun. I had a lot of fun playing yesterday though it is still far away from my goal. But again I am far further then it was half year ago. So, practising almost every day, helps a lot to make a progress. Realising how much you learnt during last half year will help to build confidence in what you and I have to do in next few months. But again, we need to take it day by day. I sometimes like to think what will be in next few months but I know exactly that I am only in charge what is happening today. That is why most of attention I put into today's practice. What is going to be. What I am going to practice. How long I am going to practice. Do I have enough time to do it. Do I need to move things around to make that happen. Do I need to skip some less important things. Maybe not to do some things at all. Priority is obvious, at least for me. Finding that time to spend those minutes, hours with my piano. I recall how well it worked for last six months, and I imagine how it will work in next six months. That keeps me focused, that keeps me going. But not only this. This day of fun I had yesterday does it too. How great you feel when you can actually do something that seems impossible one day. That proofs that saying "impossible is just a word". Actually it is. Only one thing helps us to make that saying be reality to us. Action! We need to act towards our dreams. Even we do something wrong. Soon enough after dozen of tries we find out our way to do it right and move forward one step again. When we count those small steps over some time it will make huge difference between where we were and where we are and where we going to be in the future. So, with no more ado, let's practice again, no matter how boring next step can be, no matter how hard it can be, no matter that we completely don't know how to do it. It will come to us. Sooner or later. Practice and time will be our cure for what bothers us if there is anything at all, sometimes it goes smoothly. Then great. We need to go further to find place where we struggle to overcome it and be again better, much better then we were. So, have fun today, play, be great, be proud and enjoy your music no matter what level of mastery you accomplished so far. It will be better. Practice! Have a great day. I try my best with mine  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Let's not think to much today. Just play. Just practice. Whatever is in our your minds. Whatever problems we might have. Whatever we need to do. Let's find today again like days before some time to play only. Let's put the whole world beside and let the music take over us. Only us and our instruments. No matter how hard the practice might be, no matter how much we struggle with part we learn. Let's focus only on that activity. Enjoy and play today. I love those moments, for most of the times it is so relaxing and at the same time hard work but relaxing first. Nothing matters. Time only for us and music. Can't wait till is ca. 6 p.m. That is when I will start today  Plan it and do whatever it takes to have your time with music you play. Totally worth it. It became like addiction to me already. I recommend that kind of addiction. I think it is one of the best you can have. At least something good may come from it. Be addicted to play. Practice again and again. One day you will amaze yourself how far you marched and how well you can play. So, let's march towards our goals/dreams today, who knows what will be around next corner of our path. We can't possibly know, unless we get there. Let's get there, with fun, joy while playing. Take care. Have a great playing session


----------



## Jaro

What a weather today! Rainy and windy in my region. Somehow this kind of weather makes me more lazy than usually. I need to fight that laziness far more then usually. And again I will need to put in action my routine of doing everything in single small steps. This time instead 15 minutes it will be in 30 minutes periods. I am not down. I feel all right only weather makes me wanting just to relax. I truly recommend that routine when you are dis-motivated, extremely tired or like me today simply lazy. Works for me maybe will work for you. Once you start doing stuff whatever it might be, it is getting better. At one point it might be that we are again on the right track. Hopefully energy will rise after few half hour tasks. Usually does. It should be easy with piano, since that gives fun and joy. So, I start my day with one of the 30 minutes tasks. You, I hope feel great ready to move your dreams forward a bit again, much more then I will today. I know it can be hard for me, but sometimes on days like this somehow more is accomplished then on regular day. Kind of reward for trying. So, I am looking forward that something will surprise me. All, right back to the business. Let's learn something new today! The only way to do it is to actually do something. Let's play! Let's have fun! Let's take another step to be better with our music. Have a great day! I try my best with mine


----------



## Jaro

Early morning today for me, so many things to do, and to keep this wheel rolling I must sometimes get up early to have time later in the afternoon for my piano. It is not always easy to organise a day the way you want it to have this time of fun with your instrument. But it is totally worth it. Reward comes with playing and moving forward. One day we will laugh at the struggle we may experience today but for sure if there is a bit of struggle we need to do whatever is possible to keep going. So, let's keep going. I start with all the things must be done today to have those minutes in front of my piano. I hope you are more comfortable with your time and you will play again, practice whatever needs to be practised to be again a bit better then yesterday. So, let's make things happen not tomorrow, but TODAY. Have fun and have a great day! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Some of us must work hard, some have loads of talent. I met yesterday a lady extremely talented in craft. Why I brought it here, I think it is important to remember that at least me, I play because I love music, and though I might not be extremely talented, with work, practice I believe I can reach certain level to play well. Those with talent who practice as we later listen to, we learn their pieces of music we enjoy, we play to make their talent alive by spreading their work around our circles, around the world. If they don't who will know they even had it. Maybe it is you? Back to the lady, she just started her journey because she just discovered or awaken need to do those stuff like necklaces, bracelets, earrings from stones, all sorts of dishes from clay and even she just started this what she already did is amazing. I thought, OMG, that is true talent. What I want to say that she has it, she had it before but she wasn't developing it till now. She is 42. So, without playing, without trying we may never discover that something in us is sitting there to be awaken. Who knows maybe you are one of those undiscovered talent! Playing and learning and practising may awaken it. We can't miss that. You will know because based what I saw is hard to miss. So, play, maybe you are one that is gifted. It will be easier for you of course, but for those like me, not extremely talented, hard work will do some part of work to play with satisfactory level. Or who knows, maybe one day something will become more obvious, and we will be infected by those talented a bit more. Inspired. So, let's play. Let's have fun. Let's discover what is sitting inside us and who knows maybe one day we discover something as well within us and not necessarily in music, we may be led through music to something new. We will never know if we stop playing, practising, moving forward. Let's move forward again. A bit. One step. One hour of practice. One exercise mastered. One new piece learnt to practise our skills. Whatever! Practice. Learn. Have fun. Be great! One day at the time. Today! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Discipline is not enemy of enthusiasm. I heard it somewhere long time ago and use it on daily basis to have things done. Let's discipline ourselves to plan and sit to play whatever instrument we play. Once we are with our instrument of choice, let's discipline ourselves to do a bit of hard work, I mean to master those part that gives us a bit of trouble. Let's discipline ourselves to do that what is not that pleasant to play like other stuff like scales, hanons etc. In the back of the head I keep the thought those quite boring exercises will end in minutes to start the part of my practice session when fun begins. And here come enthusiasm of learning something new, something more enjoyable. Those are not still pieces I dream about to play but those short sometimes pieces of music gives me a lot of fun. My enthusiasm level rises. I guess yours too. With all those small pieces we move slightly forward to promised land. So, let's play again today. Let's be proud of what we know. Let's focus on what needs to be done. Discipline ourselves a bit to do hard work to be ready to play more advanced pieces that will encourage us to want even more! I often remind myself, and look back what I was able to do few months back, and where I am now. It awakens another levels of enthusiasm. Keeps me going. I hope you also want to keep going. Whatever works for you, do it. Even it may sound weird for some of us, if it works for you. Certainly do it. Play. Have fun. Focus. Enjoy. Not tomorrow. Today. Tomorrow will come another part of work to do. But we control today. Let's control it the way that we spend some time again with music. All right, back to my day. I wish you all the best. Again: play, have fun, enjoy  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

My day of fun today! I am waiting for this day all six days, of course having fun on the way to that day but this day is just a bit of practising new material from this week, and then... just playing, experimenting, having fun with sound. I have one piece within I can play where I actually try and am able to do something. It gives a lot of fun. Of course it happens that still what I would like to do is not withing my skill ability but at least there is something that wasn't months ago. I feel I am getting there slowly. So, playing every day, practising pays back slowly. Anyway, let's have today day of fun, playing whatever we are able to play. Or if you planned learning something new today, have fun as well. Relax and focus. Combining those two somehow makes easier to play difficult parts. I still working on combining those two. It is hard sometimes when you learn something new. But it works. But today I will use what I know and try it again... so one day... maybe soon... maybe in months... who knows... I will be much more relaxed if not completely relaxed while playing focusing only on sound, emotions etc. So, again. Let's have fun today! Let's play. Enjoy every minute while playing simply because we can  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Another morning, another beautiful day, another day to make something happen. How we use this day? Let's use it to play again our instruments to get a bit better again. How great it is to be able to sit again and play. How great it is to reach again unknown. How great it is to learn something new. How great it is to master something we work on for some time already. How great it is to reach another breakthrough. How great it is to find out what we are capable of we weren't some time ago. How great it is to feel that something is changed in us so we can play more and better. How great it is to spend those hours with music. How great it is to have fun again. There are so many great stuff coming out of playing. Let's play again today. Let's make this day count. Let's make another small step forward. Let's have fun. We are here because we love music. So, let's have it all today. Practice! Have fun! Be better then yesterday after your and mine today's practice! Let's plan the time to do it and DO IT. Good day everybody. I hope today will be a day when you will amaze yourself once more. That happens more and more often once we practice and play. Action is the key for me. Practice, play and have fun and moments of joy will occur quite often. Works for me, maybe or I am quite sure it will happen to you too. PLAY!


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Whatever happened with your relationship to the human piano teacher you were considering ?


----------



## Jaro

Hi all, again next day, again new practice to do. Again the same struggle with time. But somehow it must be done. It must be delivered to be a bit better or to understand more or simply to discover to what is missing in our journey. *'Tikoo Tuba'*, you mentioned piano teacher I was considering. I am still with no teacher, though I am working hard to make time available to spend with her a bit of time each week. You see I have my priorities. I work on something that will create more time for me and my piano, teacher included, to help me with what my app is giving me already. Problem, no it is not a problem, it is decision I made, I am putting whole my attention to create more time so I don't have to worry about it later and simply have it. Changing your income source is not sometimes that easy, it is time consuming. Would be great to have it all straight away, but in this case work has to be done! Loads of work. In between I need to keep going with my piano journey. I am focusing on what I have and how to use it as best as possible right now, to make future better and more comfortable later. There are some struggles, I have my obstacles, it all takes time and hours of work. But bit by bit I am closer to what I want to have. Like with the piano practice, one day at the time, one step closer every day, each hour working on my project and piano as well pushes me closer to my goal. I am enjoying my journey though it might not be the perfect road I could imagine. I am happy and take as much fun from what I have and I fight for more. Back to task of a day: PIANO PRACTICE! Play today again! Have fun! Learn something new! Enjoy! Be great! Take care and have a great day!


----------



## Jaro

Journey continues... I hope it is same for you. Step by step we move forward. Further we are more we see in our horizon to learn. How great is that? Few months back there were only less then one minute pieces on my program to learn, and it was a lot. Now there are longer and longer pieces to master, and I am happy that I can. But at the same time we need to keep in mind that we actually can't stop. There are days when best would be to rest, put everything aside. Relax. Watch maybe some TV, but then at least in my mind there is this voice telling me that if I don't do it what it should be done today, I for sure will have to do it tomorrow. And next stop on the journey will be postponed. No, I don't like that. I want to reach another station today if possible. Action! Learning! Practising! Spending time with my piano and for you with your instrument of choice will bring us closer to next step, next challenge, next achievement another level of mastery. Luckily for us playing music brings loads of joy. Sometimes it is of course frustrating while we learn new skills but it is totally worth it, because once we have that skill we can do much more then before. Quite obvious statement, right? But at the same time once we know more we more likely to see and understand how much more it is there to master. It is like never ending story. But it is worth it. On the way there is so much fun and pride from even small accomplishments. We can't afford to miss that, we need to make that happen as often as possible. That is why we need to play and practice. Let's do it again today. Let's find those minutes when we can play and enjoy our progress. Let's forget about everything around us and sink into those sounds we create. Not perfect yet? Of course, at least in my case. But what is perfect? Maybe fact that we are doing it is perfect. So, let's be perfect today. Play, have fun, learn something new. That sound like perfect plan for today. Now is time to act towards what has been planed and be again even smallest step ahead then yesterday. PLAY! I will. Take care. Have a great day.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Your a life coach , eh ? Exuse me , I'd like to hear more about your human teacher when that day of the week comes around . Yes , I am following your posts ... perhaps to see how your daily practice at writing is coming along . Writing about music is itself a passion .


----------



## Jaro

Day when I have a teacher did not come yet. When it comes for sure I will share it with you *'Tikoo Tuba'* and everybody who reads that. No doubt about this. Yes, I help people going into direction of their goals. Stay on their course. Following their dreams. Do I know everything. Hell no. I rather keep then doing what is their life choice, to do what makes them happy. Changing your life and doing what you really want it is not always as easy as it many times sounds. It sounds so simple, right? But there is more to it. Doing your old work yet and shifting into different direction requires many times a lot of effort. Not everybody finds it easy. I believe it is worth it. It requires a lot of changes. Way you see the life. What is important. Not for me, but for person that is subject here. Many times we need a support, somebody who listen, who understand, who will discuss challenges with you. Somebody who will be by your side in difficult times to keep going. Even it is an hour a day going into direction of your dreams. Repeating action. Slowly at the beginning. One step at the time. Fighting what we were thought that doesn't suit your recent life choice. Changing those habits that you don't want in your life anymore. That is a big challenge, not only for me but for many as well. I am not saying I am miracle maker. You are the one who makes them happen. One simple change by one simple change at the time until you have what you want. And then again once you are there there are new challenges again, those we never imagined will be there. There are situations when you reach them and nobody is there for you. Nobody who will understand or simply be there for you to keep you going. Happy that you are on your course. Into life you always wanted to have. I am not miracle maker, or maybe I am sometimes. I am happy when people do what they love. Whatever it is. You see people blossom with small achievements. You see this spark in their eyes, this happiness. That is beautiful. I have it when I play piano. So, I don't like so much expression 'life coach' because I can't teach you life. Who can? I am more like a guard that once you step on your chosen path I guard and help you stay on the course. Like here, I am on my course with my piano journey, I have a lot of obstacles I don't even mention here too long story. But I am keep going. Fighting all what comes along bit by bit. Life challenges us so much sometimes, but we need to laugh back and do what we can. And we can a lot. We never know unless we start fighting back. So, if there is anything you need to fight back, do it today. Solve just one bit of the problem. Do something and of course play piano or your instrument of choice today. You and I will do it again today, right? To be another step closer to what we want! Playing music. Practice. Don't forget about fun part. We are in this together. I truly hope you do much better job with your music then me! Let's shine today  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Things go wrong sometimes even we try our best to make things happen the way we like. It happened to me yesterday. Though, I have everything planned, life surprises us with new challenges. I had one yesterday and had to put my attention to it all the way. It had to be done yesterday, but that meant for me cut my piano time to the minimum. I played a bit of course. Not enough though. I am not going to cry about it. I got the lesson. Now, a bit smarter I hope will plan better my actions and avoid again situation when I have to miss what gives me so much fun. So, today, though my new challenge needs still a bit of attention I will not miss my piano time. Like mentioned, a bit smarter then yesterday will work on what just came to work on but practice must continue. Over some time my problem will be solved. Proper action is planed. Will see how it works. But most important is that piano practice will not be missed. So, back on track. Piano session today, again for me and you. Or your instrument of choice. We will have a lot of fun playing. Right? I guess we do. Even there is something new to learn. We know already that this will work great for us. Move us forward again to play even more advanced pieces of music. Play music we like to play. Once we do, there is even more fun. We don't want to miss that. So, let's arm ourselves in patience, perseverance and do it what needs to be done. Practice. Practice. Practice. Let's enjoy as much as possible today's session. I will. I hope you will too. I wish you all great day! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

I could have days like yesterday every day. Somehow everything worked fine though there was a lot of to do. Of course there was in between proper piano session. Not always is like this. That is why we need to have our session planned and do whatever is necessary to do it. Even we are overloaded and we do what we really like makes us happier. I works that way for me at least. Many times life rewards us for our effort and then we want even more. So, try it. Today I am a bit tired, but based on what happened yesterday I am full of enthusiasm less with energy but maybe life again will reward me with some breakthrough. Worth to fight for it. So, with no more ado let's do it again today. No matter what let's find this time to practice. To move our skills a bit further, shape them a little bit. Most important let's have fun. Playing is fun. Playing brings joy. Playing brings satisfaction. Further we go more happy we get. Let's have great Saturday. Let's play and do whatever needs to be done and be proud again. Over time when we add up all those days of effort that will give us great achievement. Let's be best we can with our practice today. Let's play as many minutes we can even it is only half an hour. That is better then nothing. Of course I am planning a bit more then half an hour but life surprises us with obstacles sometimes. Let's play, let's have fun... not tomorrow, not some day, TODAY! Playing music is fun even it may be simple music, even we are beginners, even we are advanced in music. I feel and I hope it is fun for you as well. Play! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Sunday! Day of fun! Only fun! Let's play again and maybe have a bit more fun then usually, I will because Sunday as you already know is my day of fun only. Let's do it!


----------



## Jaro

New week. New challenges. It will be quite a struggle for next two weeks but somehow it must be done. I have to leave my piano for two weeks, and play the old one which I mentioned few months ago. Once I get where I am going I will share with you what I need to practice on for next two weeks. Reason is simple, I again fly to my parents to help them out a bit but they don't have piano. They have something though to play on. Will be enough to practice scales at least and some of the hanons. Sound will be horrible, but it still have keys. Not the best solution for me, but it will keep me going and keep a habit of playing every day alive. So, I guess it will be easier for you, I hope to play with what you have. Not always we have what we want, but let's do as much as possible with what we have and wait for better times. So, today again we play, right? Just to be a bit closer to our goals. Play new piece of material, practice some skills, play old pieces you know already... anything. Just to enjoy the fact we can, just to be better, just to have fun. PLAY! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Trip day. I need to forget about playing today. I did a bit of playing just few seconds ago, just to say goodbye to my piano for next two weeks. But you... you need to keep going. Do whatever it takes to play, every day, every minute spend with our pianos or other instruments of our choice makes a difference. Over time those moments accumulate into progress we do. Sometimes it bigger progress, sometimes it is a bit smaller progress... but once we play daily, there will be always some. Some to be proud of. One day we will have it. It is a journey. We build a house of skills one brick at the time, those bricks are represented by minutes, hours spend with our instruments playing. So, play again today. Play hard. Play beautifully. As beautiful as you can. Sound will come soon or later. There is something that can be right away. Fun and joy! So, have fun. PLAY! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

For me it is resting time from my piano and becoming hungry for more! Due to my holiday time. I still need to practice a bit scales on that thing I need to bring from basement later on today. I'll take a picture... you'll see how great that thing is. Anyway will work for scales practice. So, I hope you have great plans for practice today. Something more exiting than I have. So, play, play, play, have fun, have fun, have fun... and of course great day. Take care


----------



## Jaro

I hope great day and great opportunity to improve once again today for you. One condition though! Play, practice, have fun with your instrument by playing whatever you want or know. Simply spend some time with music, and playing. For me another day with few minutes scales practice on my temporary practice tool. So, I am a little jealous  and already miss my piano. But it is good time to relax, get hungry for more, and enjoy some music by simply listening to it. You play today! I listen to some music! You practice! I will think about it! Be better then yesterday! Practice, play, have fun! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Every minute we spend with our precious instruments moves us closer to the goal we set for ourselves. We can't stop. We must continue. We must be focused on what we want. We must do it. There are obviously more musts... I stop here though, to not forget that part where we have a lot of fun. I like this quote I use very often in my life: 'discipline is not enemy of the enthusiasm'! I love that phrase. It helps me build discipline and have fun at the same time or wait for fun to come while doing things which sometimes are boring and hard but necessary to move on next step. So, with that in mind, I wish you great day of practice, loads of fun. As I promised below you can find link to the picture of the equipment I am practising scales for half and hour a day during my holiday. 
My new piano 
Take care.


----------



## Jaro

I rest from my piano but this half hour with scales and my New Piano  You on the other hand, you can I hope practice today again. Maybe it will be a piece of music you always wanted to play, maybe it will be a new exercise that will lead you to new skill you wanted to master, maybe it will be... well... anything. It is totally worth it. Sometimes we need to lose something for a moment to realise how much it means already to us. I can see that now even more then I saw it last time when I had had brake from my piano. So, practice, learn something new, have fun... soon will come the time you are going to miss it... brakes happen. Then you will know. Then you will feel that hunger to play... and once you have it you will never stop. That is what I feel. To reach that we need to practice. Wake that hunger up. Wake it up a bit more today. Practice. Have fun. Enjoy. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

You don't have to be perfect with your music to have a appreciation from your audience. Though, today (Sunday) is my day of fun I had one yesterday. I will have another today as well. As you know from previous posts I am on holiday and no access to my piano but on Saturday I visited my brother who has old out of tune piano. My family was with me and I decided to play a bit on it anyway. Really not good sound. But this piano is more as furniture there then tool to play on it. Such a shame. They have different interests than playing the music. However I have chance to play few pieces I know for them. It was quite an experience. They were amazed that I can actually play. They really were amazed with what I can do with piano right now. I know there is a long road in front of me yet. But that experience showed me that you don't have to be great to play for certain audience. Of course I wouldn't play in public yet, but my family was first audience and they gave me great kick to keep going. You see, they knew me as somebody who can't play, they thought me playing is just a whim. They did not expect such a progress. That I actually can play. So, what I am trying to say, that after few months of practising you can actually play for certain public, even though it is your family, friends. This shows that for some audiences your music can be enough to play, and you can make quite an impression. So, practice. Play. Have fun. Soon or later you will experience great moments of pride of your achievements and will give you another kick to keep going even further. I played for them few of my pieces I shared on my blog like: 
Missing you
What a wonderful world
For Elise (only part of it)
Hallelujah 
Yes, that was my short and first piano performance in front of more then one person at the time. Of course, it was my family, they weren't judgemental as they could be. Instead they gave me a lot more... satisfaction, pride and will to keep going further. 
So, play, have fun, find your public that will push you forward to be better. One day at the time. Let's do it. Have a great day with your music. No matter what level you are right now. No matter how good you are. It is a process... soon you will amaze yourself. One condition though: we must practice! Play! Have fun! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

New week, new challenges, new hopes, new possibilities, new set of time to use to do what we want to do. In this case is music, right? So, let's do something, as much as we can. For me is simple till almost end of the week. Scales with this very old piece of weird sound making keyboard (picture here). For you I hope is something much more enjoyable. Let's do it. Let's practice. Let's be again one step forward, be those minutes played better then yesterday. Have fun. Why wait? Take care.


----------



## Jaro

It is great feeling to have something done when a day ends. So, let's have something. Let's do something about our playing skills. Best is simply practice and play. So, let's create some time and do it again. I am more then sure that when you practice every day you will notice progress you make. I do... and I am not the most talented  So, see progress, enjoy and PRACTICE. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

If I would be right now home where my piano is my plan for today would be simple: playing for ca. 90+ min. But I am more then thousand miles away with this strange keyboard: temporary keyboard. So, I will play but only scales. Just to keep my fingers moving for half an hour. That is me. I am pretty sure that your situation is much better. If so... play, practice, have fun! It is worth it. One day you will miss minutes you practice like me now. I really miss my piano. Great feeling, knowing that will be over in few days  Have a great day! Play as good as you can and practice to be better tomorrow


----------



## Jaro

I still need to wait two more days to sit in front of my piano and continue my journey. Back in the practice regime, back in developing my skills, back to have loads of fun on Sundays after full week of practising. But for you who already have access to your piano or any other instrument that you play, today is a day to keep moving forward. Why wait, why hesitate, why not have a bit of fun and develop your skills TODAY, not tomorrow, TODAY. Have fun! Play! Have a great day  Maybe today is a day you will discover something new or will make that breakthrough. Based on my experience those moments always come in the moments we don't expect them to come. So, maybe today? PLAY! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

I can almost smell my piano... yet one day left for me to start again playing the way I like (practice, practice, practice). I truly recommend you to force if necessary yourself to play, play, play. At one point you start to miss everything about playing, even those moments when you need to apply all kind of tricks to keep going. It is truly something I honestly recommend to everybody. It is not necessary here. We are here because we already know that we like music, we like playing it and maybe creating/composing some... So, there is only just few more words to say: play, practice those new skills, learn something new, and most of all, let's have loads of FUN! Today! Have a great day! Take care!


----------



## Jaro

You know those pianos on the airport? I saw one today in the early morning when I was on my way home. Felt how wonderful would be play it, but on the other hand I felt as well that I am not ready yet. Why? I need to work a bit more on those few pieces I like to play just a little bit more. I am actually a bit disappointed I finally did not play. But good lesson came from it. I need to practice a bit more to have something to play without fear in public. At least I can use my journeys to have a bit of fun using pianos available for everybody on airports. New small goal on my list  So, tonight once I reach home I will play a bit. I hope you too! We know that practising and playing will bring us closer to our goals, like playing on the airport for ourselves and strangers walking around for example. Why not? This could be our first public performances, right? Anyway, I am still on my way home, you if you are where your piano or other instrument you play is. So, take advantage of that and PLAY! Have FUN! Be as good as you can and enjoy every minute of it, I will in few hours  Good day everybody! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Again back to my Sundays. You know already how I use my Sunday with my piano - JUST FUN! This Sunday I will have even more FUN then usually after that holiday brake. How it will be for you? You need to decide! FUN? Should be always there. PRACTICE? Maybe you have something to practice even more... why not to do it today? LEARN SOMETHING NEW? Maybe instead of having fun only or practice hard you want to learn or find something new. Why not today? It is better then tomorrow. You decide! For sure we need to spend some time with our lovely instruments. My is piano. Let's not waste a minute. Play. Learn. Practice. HAVE FUN! Take care.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

_...felt as well that I am not ready yet. Why? I need to work a bit more on those few pieces I like to play just a little bit more . I am actually a bit disappointed .I finally did not play. But good lesson came from it._

I do not think a good lesson came from it . Here , you fail by being self-guided ... too lonesome in music . Whack every piano on the head fondly when passing by .


----------



## Jaro

I failed so many times in my life and I don't regret my fails because I am where I am with my life and it lead me to quite happy life. I fail so many times recently because I am in action with things I do and that lead me to solutions I couldn't even imagine if I would sit and think only about what is right to do. By failing I find the right way for me. I will fail because I am not afraid of trying to find solutions, right way of doing some things for me. It is impossible to say what is right or wrong for particular person, for sure not when you don't know all circumstances. I listen though. So, I heard you *'Tikoo Tuba'*. Thank you. I am still going to go my path, I am changing the course a bit all the time with new discoveries. I think I am on right path with my piano, it brings me joy and happiness. Even though some can say it is wrong. It is not in my opinion. I am spending time with music. I am getting better. I am having a lot of fun. I am following program made by people who can play. I don't use all possible resources right now. I know that. It is impossible to have it all right now. I am going forward though. That is most important to me. Moving forward and having fun. I have it. and I don't call it failure. Not now. So, let's play again today. After yesterday time of fun it is Monday again and back to practice time which actually is time well spend. So, let's play. Let's have fun. Take care.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Jaro said:


> So, I heard you *'Tikoo Tuba'*. Thank you. I am still going to go my path .


Ok , good-bye then . I cannot imagine saying anything more as an internet entity .


----------



## Jaro

Another day of our journey. Let's forget about yesterday success and failures. We have another day to play. Let's keep our energy for what is about to come today. We can't predict what will come from today's practice. There is only one way to check. Practice today. Play today. Have fun today with your piano or any other instrument you play. Energy will come with every minute we play, well most of the times. We need to push forward taking what we have and do our best. Let's play today and be better then yesterday. Only today is important. Plan some time to play. Play! Have fun! Maybe today is a day when we make some breakthrough. Let's check it out by practising again. Have a great day. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Next morning and again waking up with a thought that today I must make time to practice. No matter what. Time must be found. Sometimes is hard but it is totally worth it to put some effort and find it and enjoy playing. Playing itself is a struggle sometimes. Practice, practice, practice. Sometimes we loose patience and we would like to learn fast, but as usually the best is doing it slow, slow, slow and then faster, faster, faster and then even faster. After all starting slow and speeding up slowly make us/me learn faster then trying to do it too fast from starting point. Patience is a key. Joy of playing comes after a bit of patience. 
So, I hope you have planed some time today for your music. Like I mentioned it is totally worth it. Playing itself is fun. Joy of mastering something is like a cherry on the cake. Let's get it today. Practice. Have fun. Enjoy. I will. 
Ps. Below my monthly update of progress I make learning my piano skills. Another piece to master, another piece to enjoy, another piece to play for my family and friends. Even though it is not perfected yet, I can tell that it is already doing some good for me and people around me. Take care and have a great day!


----------



## Jaro

After few only a bit challenging exercises came again one that I already know will bring some work to do. Though I can't imagine now how long it will take to master it I know it is just a matter of time and practice. Again my slow/fast/faster routine need to be applied. It looks scary, but everything what is new is scary at the beginning after enough practice it will look easy and new skill will be developed in my fingers. I think it applies to almost everybody. So, let's look new challenge into eyes and with eye of the tiger face it, spend as much time as needed and even more to do it. We can't forget about fun part. But actually there is even more fun with challenging exercises of pieces of music. Maybe time spend mastering it is not so enjoyable, there can be some frustrations, but after all joy comes and it is even bigger then normally  So, why wait? Why to push away something needs to be done anyway at some point. Let's try it. Whatever it might be in your case and master it. Let's play! Let's learn! Let's spend some time with our instruments playing on them! Let's have loads of fun and move a bit forward again towards our goals. Have FUN today and great day! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

This day started from high "C". Loads of things to do and sadly almost no room for fun: piano. Almost! I guess we all have days like that when it is hard to find time to do what we love to do the most. Luckily my piano is digital one, and at the late evening I will be able to spend some time with my piano. I hope you are today in much better situation and have time to PRACTICE, PLAY, HAVE FUN. Ok. I go back to what needs to be done and with that short message I put in my mind plan to play before I go to sleep. Take care, and have a great time with your sessions playing those pieces you like, mastering new material and having fun just because we can. Good day everybody.


----------



## Jaro

It is amazing how weather affects us sometimes. Today is one of those days. Good day from its very beginning. Weather is great so its the mood as well. It is time to take advantage of that. Plenty of time because it is Saturday. There is no excuses. Today is piano day. But sometimes we get up and it is horrible day. I have days like that and I believe you too. From very beginning nothing seems to be going our way. That is again quite perfect day to play. Playing and doing something for ourselves may change that kind of day around. Once we start doing something we really like we shift our focus from whatever is bad about that kind of day and do actually something that brings us joy and moves us closer to our goals. On that bad days when we play or do what we love to do even it was bad bad day we may be proud of what we did. Though so many obstacles we managed to force ourselves to do what is good for us. That builds, in me at least, attitude that no matter what, some things must be done. Sometimes those things are things not so enjoyable but we are talking here about music. We do it because we like it, maybe even love it. So, no matter what day we have today, you have today, let's play! Play hard! Joy will come. If not on this day, it certainly will come at some point. Let's chase that joy today. Practice. Play. Learn something new. Enjoy. And have loads of fun. Turn around your day from bad to great, from great to even greater  Cheers.


----------



## Jaro

Sunday! My favourite day regarding piano. Only fun and fun only. But you maybe have planned some more than I do. Hard practice? Maybe learning something new? No matter what is planned let's have loads of fun today playing simply because we can. So, I keep it short today! Play! Play! Play! Have fun and enjoy whatever level of mastery you are. I am still considering myself as beginner and though there are hard moments I still try to keep fun part almost all the way. So. Good day everybody. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Again new week, again Monday, again whole week to do something about our skills. No matter how looked our last week, what we did wrong or right. Now we have whole week in front of us. Let's use it right to the full. Let's plan some action plan for this week, for today and simply do it. No matter how challenging it might be. With practice and time spend with our instruments we can move a bit forward again. No matter how bad we are, we can be much better when this week ends. No matter how great we are, still we can do something, something to play better or simply enjoy the process of learning, playing. Why throw away that time of pleasure and fun when we play? Let's challenge ourselves and play every day this week. Let's learn something new. Let's develop even further what we practised so far. Let's have fun... loads of fun. We start today, you and I. New week. Once we do it, once we practice again, we end up at the beginning of new week with much more then we have now... and then we start over again, and again, and again... never ending story  Have fun, play, enjoy and have a great day today. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Again new day, there is nothing to loose only everything to gain. Why not play again and gain some more for what we want from our piano journey or any other instrument we play. Again let's forget about what happened yesterday and be smarter today. Let's use experience we have to make this day the only we are in charge of as good as possible. I start every day with thought when I will play today my piano. Once decision/plan is made I follow. Mostly it works fine. Sometimes not, it happens. With thought in my mind that there is still something to do something just for me that brings the joy and happiness there is much easier to organise time to do it. Why we should waste some time wondering around about not so important stuff when we have something great to come during our day. So, focus. Do whatever needs to be done today and save some for our precious instruments. If you listen closely you can hear those instruments crying to play them  Not really. I just imagined that. And since our instruments cry we need to put them nicely to sleep by playing them, right? So, take care for your instrument today and play. Have fun. Soon or later it will give you back your time spend with it delivering through your touch sounds you could only imagine when you started playing. Who knows maybe you will discover that is the thing you want to do till end of time. Who knows. So, let's play today, let's practice, let's have fun. Great day everybody.


----------



## Jaro

Yesterday I spent some time with a person full of enthusiasm starting her new life. It is not related to learn play an instrument but starting with something that is her passion. Simply beying around gave me a lot of energy to do my work no matter what. I figured we following our passion to play our chosen instrument are a little like that lady. If we follow with enthusiasm and practice no matter what, talk what we want to do even it is far in the future with our recent capabilities gives energy to others not only us. No matter how much must be done yet, we are on the course. That enthusiasm and believe that everything is possible is so motivating. I am glad we are like that. Let's be like that. Let's see all the hills we have to climb with our practice climbable. Let's spread that enthusiasm around. By following and talking with passion about our music journey we may inspire somebody to start their journey with something they love to do. See that you playing actually spread 'dream can come true' phrase around and we make our friends and people around do stuff they always wanted to do. Without even consciously trying we change peoples lives, we spread those sparks of 'everything is possible, and its never to late'. Let's be, through our commitment to play, to play better, to learn more kind of messengers that what we do on daily basis (our playing) is not only about work we need to do but also about passion we can explore even we are so busy with our daily routines, work etc. So, let's play again today, let's practice hard, let's share our passion with others. By accident we may push someone into direction of the dreams to follow. How great is that. It's not about how good we are right now, but what we do to get there where we want. Play. Have fun. Enjoy. Today is a day to do it again! Not tomorrow! Today. Play and practice hard today! This effort we put will pay us back soon or later, but I think I can say that certainly it will pay back unexpectedly... wonderful moments are about to come  Have a great day.


----------



## Jaro

Another beautiful day and another chance to improve today. How much time we spend to play is completely up to us. 30 minutes? one hour? Maybe longer? We need to decide and do what suits us. I remember that when I started it was hard to play more then one hour. Now I could play easily more then two hours but there is limited time to do so. You probably can relate, having different duties during a day like job, family maybe pets to walk etc. But we need to find some time, this precious time just for us. I call it precious because at that time nothing matters for me, it is like clock stops for everything what is around me and only my clock is measuring time that left for me and my piano practice. Let's try to use it wisely as best as we can absorbing every moment to relax and have fun. Focusing on what it must be practised and done. It works better once we are focused. It gives more satisfaction because we make faster progress. So, let's be focused today and play again. Joy will come from accomplishment. Fun will be there by just playing. So, let's do it again TODAY no matter how long time we have. Each minute counts  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Busy Friday. Even it looks so filled with stuff to do there must be gap of time found to play. No matter what. It will not be probably as comfortable as usually but everyday piano must be touched, played. I guess you can relate. But we need to find this time. No matter what. Let's find it. Let's play. Let's do what gives fun and satisfaction. Let's avoid procrastination in some not so enjoyable tasks to perform to highest efficiency to win those minutes so we can play. That will be a win itself. Play today. Play again. Play hard. Practice and have fun again will be a win of today. Have a great day everybody.


----------



## Jaro

More you know more you realise is to learn. Do you relate? Again practice brings new thoughts of how much is still to learn. There is temptation to go fast forward but I believe it is much better to slow down and do it as well as possible instead to push to fast forward. It is not a race. It must be fun. Of course sometimes it is frustrating to play over and over again same exercises but they work and build the proper foundation. So, I guess for me it means to slow down again a bit though there is temptation to go further fast. There is one way of doing thing faster... simply spend more time with my piano or for you with your piano of any instrument you are mastering. So, practice will do the job. Let's practice then. Let's have fun. Every single day as long as possible just to enjoy what we can play now, and to move forward faster. Have a great practice today. Have fun. Have a great day. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

And another Sunday came along. It is my day of fun and my piano. Today is just to play and enjoy what I have already accomplished. I truly recommend to have days like this planned to simply play and enjoy what you are capable to do even you are in early stage of your music journey. There always have to be some brake in whatever you do to enjoy, have day full of fun, see what you did already, charge for incoming days when you will be practising new things hard to make another day of fun even better. So, let's play again today, let's spend some time with our instruments and play, play, play. Have a day full of joy and filled with music you play now. Tomorrow will be more... but let's do today what we can already. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

And again new week, new challenges, new things to discover, new knowledge to gain, new skills to master. We can settle and stay where we are, or we can push the reset button and start over again, like nothing happened so far but equipped with what we've done so far. Now is a new week. New plan in action to follow. New levels of joy because our level of mastery will rise. Only one thing is to do, plan those sessions to play and play. Playing itself will be reward. What we will gain will be reward. Hard part is only that more we know we will see how much more is to learn. But on the other hand it will put us in the zone where we discover that we must play to be even better. So, let's not postpone what soon or later has to be done. Let's do another step in our journey with music today, tomorrow etc. Again, after this week we will be satisfied or challenge for next week, and so on, and so on. Never ending story. Play today, have fun, enjoy your progress, be proud of your small achievements, be proud of your mistakes - part of getting better. Have a great day today. First of this week. and there is another six to come  How great is this. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Again one the days when you feel everything will be a struggle. I guess it is due to weather, not good, rainy, windy, cold. Such a sudden change from summer days we used to have in my location. But there are stuff that must be done. It is so tempting to just relax only. But then, whatever that needs to be done today will move to be done tomorrow plus all the things from tomorrow. So, in order to keep this train going on days like this again I apply my routine when I do things in 30 minutes periods of time. Usually it works great and after few hours build up with what is done so far it changes and you are on the track again, no matter circumstances. So, let's do whatever must be done, let's find this precious time for our piano and play, play, play. Practice will bring joy and satisfaction. Even more then on normal day when everything seems so easy. Today is kind of test of character. If we can do some on days like this, what can we do on days when we are enthusiastic about almost everything. So, push forward. No matter what. Play, practice, enjoy and have loads of fun. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

What a busy morning. Finally most of urgent things are done. Now it is time to settle a bit and secure some time for another day with my piano. I guess it will be ca. 1.5h for me today. I would be glad to have more time but 1.5h is still quite a lot to me at this stage. I found that I can't stay longer then 30-45 minutes with one exercise. I have impression after some point I get worse and it is harder to focus. And this focus is so important. Once you are focused on one thing and one thing only, I mean playing those notes you play it is much easier and much more accurate. But staying focused too long is impossible to me. But when you switch exercises and have like 5 minutes brake, then it is doable. But that's me. You may be able to sit and play much longer - great! So, I do my thing with my piano, and you do your plan with your piano or any instrument you play. Let's have fun again! Let's practice and be again a bit better then yesterday  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

How wonderful is to have music in your life. You can do it whenever you want. Every day actually. Only one thing is to have your instrument. Once you have it there is nothing that can stop us from playing but us. So, we need to decide today to play again. It is like never ending story. We need to do it over and over again to be better and to enjoy the music we play. Great part is that it gives joy and happiness whatever stage of mastery we are. Even we are in early beginning there is still a lot of to enjoy. Those new skills we master to play some new pieces that were impossible few days, weeks, months before. Of course there is some struggle from time to time. But patience and commitment and daily practice will brake in pieces the thickest walls we hit. So, let's brake another wall that might be on our way to our goals. Brick by brick with practice, time spend with our instruments, joy of doing that, happiness that it gives. Let's have fun again today and play as long as we can. Have a great practice today, full of joy and fun. I will. Take care


----------



## Jaro

...and came along again time to play  How this session will be? Easy? Pleasant? Full of joy or maybe difficult due to learning new stuff? There is only one way to check it out. Play! So, let's play again today. Practice those skills. Take advantage of time we can spend with our instruments and let's play some music. Let's have some fun and improve once again a bit. Have a great day filled with music you play


----------



## Jaro

Great thing about piano for me at least is that you don't need to be perfect to enjoy playing. Playing itself is a pleasure and time well spent. By playing daily you create routine of time when you actually forget about all the world around you and focus only on music. By practising every day you get better and each incoming day is even more enjoyable then one before. Of course there are some struggles, frustration comes from time to time but continuous training melts that frustrations and brings joy of new accomplishments. That journey with music is something that you will never regret. I truly encourage everybody to play. You decide how good you want to be. More you play, more often you practice, faster you will get where you want to be with you music. So, play, practice, enjoy. It is a lot of fun! Have it today again. Have a great day! PLAY! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

On this rainy Sunday it is hard to find better thing to do than to play piano  Especially it is my fun day. That is for me. For you can be practising those skills you want to have or learning another piece of music or like me simply enjoying the fact that you can play. So, let's have again loads of fun and let's play again today. We need to anyway in order to be better then yesterday, right? Play, practise, have fun! Your piano or other instrument you play is waiting to be played... let's do it and celebrate Sunday that way  Take care


----------



## Jaro

Fun day was full of joy and now comes again whole week of practice. Practice itself is not a problem. We sit and we play. We focus and we try to be as good as accurate as possible. Of course there is a lot of fun because even we practice we may see some improvements that build us up. The problem many times is just to find a time to do it. We need to find time. Planning helps. Staying focus on tasks we need to perform helps, that kind of focus we learn and practice playing  Even the worse duties can be performed quicker and stay behind us much faster when we are focus so we can win some time for what gives a lot of fun - playing music. Let's do that. Me focusing on my stuff, you on yours just to be again better after this week by using what is left to practice, learn, master those skills we need to have. Let's have fun every single day this week, let's play. Who knows where it will lead us. Only one way to check: practice again and again and again. Today is a day we control so let's control it that way we find some time to play our instruments and have a lot of fun! Have a great day! Take care


----------



## Jaro

Again day to play, again day to practice. No matter how great we did yesterday there is still a lot to learn. No matter how bad we were yesterday there is something to be proud of. No one was born with set of skill to do anything right away. It is true that for some of us there is easier to accomplish something, it looks like we were born for it, but on the other hand there are plenty of us who sometimes struggle on the way. There is one cure to that, practise those skills, over and over again and one day we/you will be there. If you practise your instrument, I mean you play your instrument you for sure noticed that some things/skills we master faster and some not. There is nothing to cry about it. Just acceptance and learn, practice, play. Soon or later that skill that ability to play will sink in you and you will have it. Let's have it faster by practising what is hard, and at the same time have some fun playing and being proud what we already achieved. So, in that in mind how great we can be if we play let's play, practice, and have loads of fun. Let's change our recent struggles and weakness into strength. Action is the key. So, let's act and play again today. Let's find time to do it. Enjoy the process. Have fun! Have a great day.


----------



## Jaro

We can't expect miracles unless we put some time to actually make them happened. So in order to play well we need to put hours of practice, more we play better we get. More we practise more skills we master. Better we get more fun we have but on the other hand more we see how much is still to learn. It sound quite obvious but still we need to be reminded that fact that nothing was done and probably will never be done without that effort we need to put to make our goals become reality. So, let's be a bit closer again, let's practice today harder then ever. Let's take advantage of good days and play as much we can, let's take advantage of bad days and force ourselves to play anyway and build up our character when it is tested. On both occasions let's not forget it is still fun to play. It is time just for us. It is time to improve. It is time to enjoy what we can do and dream what we will do in the future... on condition that we never stop! Action! That is a key word... without action we will never get better, we will never discover what is right for us, we can't discover what we might do wrong, we can't correct our mistakes. So, let's play and learn  Have fun and play! Have a great day everybody.


----------



## Jaro

... and another day to spend with our instruments and music. Great! Right? Yesterday I spend some time uploading my progress to youtube. Below you can see where I am now. This is piece of music I work on right now. Still needs a lot of practice, but it gives a lot of pleasure to play it anyway, even though there are some ups and downs. Point is that I can play. Not perfect. Who cares. Most important is that we can. Practice will do the job and bring joy  So, I go back to my daily routine to finish what needs to be finished and have my piano time. You can do the same, and as well I hope at least a little enjoy this progress recorded video. Let's play. Let's be better. Let's have fun. Let's have music in our lives played by us


----------



## Jaro

Another step to take that is plan for today. Play those notes. Practice those exercises. Having fun all the way. Spend time with music. Can't wait till the afternoon when there will be chance to better again. I am not for sure and maybe you are not there yet when you want to be with your skills to play but we must remember it's a journey through countless hours of play and joy. Struggle sometimes. But when we look back we will know it was totally worth it to spend this time practising. We know it allowed us to be where we are now. Much further then month ago. Same will happen with this moment. Today we create the moment we will recall and laugh about. Those struggles, those difficulties if they are there will seem like nothing once we reach another level in our music. And then, we do it again. It is never ending story and time spend well I think. Something will stay with us, something we can share, something that brings us joy, happiness, pride. So, let's not hesitate and plan today's session of music with instrument we play. Let's have fun, practice and be again one step ahead so we can take another tomorrow. Play. Practice. Enjoy. Have a great day!


----------



## Jaro

Saturday! What a great day to find some time to play. In most cases it should be much easier. Let's take advantage of that and play. Maybe learn something new? Or just like me practice this new piece you are trying to master. Whatever we chose to do, most important will be fact that we spend again some time playing. So, let's have fun today, let's practice, let's again move one step towards our goals. Practice! Have fun! It is totally worth it! I can't live without piano right now, even I am not great playing it. But time spend with it is somehow precious to me. It might happen to you, you never know. Once it happens you will know... Great stuff. I can tell you. So, play, practice, enjoy and run to that place of happiness where nothing matters but the fact that you actually simply play! Have a great day!


----------



## Jaro

Early Sunday today just to make some time to play. Though Sunday should be quite full of time to spend with piano, this one looks a bit different. That is why waking up two hours earlier will make that time for piano. And Sunday for me is just fun... so why not to sleep a bit less and enjoy that time of fun. Practice will wait for tomorrow, but on the other hand playing itself is practice. So, let's practice today again even we don't learn anything new. I am excited with just a thought of playing, can't wait till the afternoon when my session starts. Plan your time to play, and play! Enjoy your music and be better then yesterday


----------



## Jaro

...and back to weekly routine again after fun Sunday. It was great to play those pieces we know but it is exciting to learn new as well. So, armed with confidence that it is possible I am looking forward to next week of practice to move again a bit further with my piano journey. There will be moments of frustration or struggle but it always help to look back to those Sundays when you/I enjoy what was achieved so far... and bit by bit, piece by piece of music we build up another part of music to play, to enjoy. So, let's start again, not from scratch but from where we left it last week and learn a little more, let's practice even more we were practising last week. Let's be ready for something exciting to come. There are moments of small victories on the way more significant then other. I am looking forward to experience those again. Funny part is you never know when they come. It is always surprise  It is so worth to practice to be surprised and have that great feeling. Let's not wait till tomorrow or next day. Let's practice. Maybe that moment will come today  If we don't check we will never know. Practice, learn, have fun playing and have a great day. Take care.


----------



## Potiphera

Jaro, Can I ask you what do you play everyday and what kind of exercises is it you practice? What grade have you reached?


----------



## Jaro

Hi Pitiphera, Yes of course, I am glad to share. I follow designed program which I use to develop my skills. Right now I am on Level 5 out of 6 there, but there are pieces on level 18. I guess once you reach end of level 6 you need to take learning process in your own hands, though there are exercises in library for further levels. So, how my practice look like: usually I start my warm up with the pieces I know, not all of them I play of course every day but sometimes I just play few times the piece I feel is right for me. Those are on my blog or youtube channel. Then after ca. 15 minutes I switch into my program. I usually start with technique exercises (for example last few days I was working on F major scale and chords in 1st, 2nd, 3rd position + at the end you play them all with scale itself plus arpeggios). Those are technique exercises and sometimes they are quite boring to play, but I know they warm me up quite well. I repeat some exercises from previous sessions and again it takes about 15+ minutes. After that I am quite warmed up and ready for something new. I follow next exercise on my list and try to master it as good as possible. Not always is easy to learn it during one session and usually takes a bit longer. Good thing about it is that somehow next day it is much easier, and next day after that even easier. Once I finish with that exercise I switch to method exercises where I have some short or longer pieces to learn. Sometimes they are part of longer piece but this what I learn is to train even more what I have learnt in technique section. Right now, I am learning Canon in C. It is pretty hard I must admit because it uses all, maybe not all, but a lot of skills I have learnt so far and are combined in one piece. At the end of the month as usually I will record it and share on my *blog*. Then when I have enough time left based on what I had to do for living or just to take care about other things that are quite known for any of us, I learn new piece of my choice from the level I am right now. Just to have again new piece to play and have fun with it on my fun Sundays. I usually end my session with playing again few times pieces I know just to develop a bit the sound I produce playing I try to play a bit with my piano just to want more of that fun. In this way I can't wait to start again next day. I wish I had more time but I take it slowly with all time I have for my piano. 
Most important is that we play. Our ability to play rises with each practice session we take. So, let's play again today. 
Ps. 'Potiphera' - if you have more questions I am always glad to answer and share 
Have a great day! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Another day and another chance to improve. First is to plan the day to find time when I, we can spend with our piano. Today is a day of something new for me. For you maybe it is practising what you've been working on for some time. Key is to continue no matter how hard it is. I can relate to that situation because it is hard sometimes but after certain hours of practice we finally will get it right. Sometimes faster sometimes a bit slower but with practice one thing is certain... it will happen. So, maybe it is today? We must check it or even make it happen by practising today, playing those notes, having fun and create that moment of joy when finally something whatever it is you work on is finally going right. So, play today, play hard, have fun, focus and be better then yesterday. I will be with you doing my exercises and playing what I play. We are all in this together though we may not know each other, though we don't know what we play... but if we play and practice we are on the same journey. Let's enjoy it. PLAY! Take care and have a great day.


----------



## Jaro

Yesterday did not look like I imagined it in my head. I spend only 30 min with my piano. So, today must be better. I lost forever one and half hour of fun that was planned in my head for yesterday. Not always days go on as we plan it. A bit of of lost of time here and there and there you go. 30 mins only. Well, new improvements are in place already and I hope for the best  So, let's play today. Let's not loose a minute of planned fun that piano gives or any other instrument we play. It is better maybe to say let's not loose the time of fun that music gives. Right? Let's practise hard filled with joy that we can. My new routine and my plan I put there: *my new routine for the morning*. Just give myself and maybe you as well something to start your day that will lead to practise and follow your plan for today and for me mine. Practice, learn, have fun! All the best.


----------



## Jaro

... and another day. Weather is rubbish outside so there is plenty of time and energy to play today. You might be in location where is hot... I am jealous a bit already ... then should be easier to warm up and play those notes you learn quicker with your hands warmed up. As for me always having some plan of practice works well (*I share it here with few more words to read*). I truly recommend to have a bit of plan, best in writing to make things happen faster and not waste time wondering what to do next. It is much better I think spend this time playing. So, let's play again, let's enjoy the music we play, let's find our weak points and practice, practice, practice. I will start in few minutes, I hope you will find for your practice too. Let's have fun today playing. Have a great day!


----------



## Jaro

Back on track after quite a morning. So, we have Saturday, and plenty of music to learn  Not today, but in long term... yes. So, let's not waste time and keep playing again and keep learning new skills again, and keep developing those we already have. My plan with few more words is there: *My plan for today*. Create yours if that helps you as help me and LET'S DO IT AGAIN! Play, practice, enjoy and have loads of fun while playing or after, being proud of what you achieved during practice. Sometimes we might not see progress we make, but every minute spend playing actually moves us further into direction of our goals. I say/write our goals, because one thing I think is common for me and you: we want to play piano or any other instrument right? So, let's PLAY! Let's make this Saturday count


----------



## Jaro

No secret I love my Sundays thanks to piano. I play today simply to enjoy the progress I made so far. I am certainly not there where I would like to be, but I as well know that learning to play any instrument is not a one month task, it is life time task. We start from nothing and improving every day, and there is plenty music to play on each level so we can enjoy our journey even we are not there where we want to be. My plan is simple for today and its there with few more words: *My plan for today* . Create yours and enjoy every minute you play. It is totally worth it. PLAY, practice, have loads of fun!


----------



## Jaro

Next week, next Monday, next time to be used for our piano. I have already my plan in place: *My plan for today and more*  So there is nothing other left then follow it. So, no matter you are planning your sessions, or you just take your instrument or sit by your piano it is time for me and you to play again. It is the only way to get better, it is great way to enjoy the music, who knows maybe one day you will create some piece of music others will learn me included  Anyway, I think this is great way of starting this week like any other as well. With playing our instruments so they don't sit there in our rooms covered with dust. We will not let that happen, right? We will play! Today! ...and have fun all the way. I wish you great practice session. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Not so great yesterday with my practice. Too late start I guess. More or less 80% of my plan was done. Not so bad I think. Now is *new plan*. Have it yours in place and follow. Sometimes we struggle to learn new things, but is so worth it to keep going. Once we master it, it pays off with joy we feel, pride and enthusiasm for more. So, like usually we need to go through the same process when it is new for us, almost impossible to play then with practice it appears doable and with more and more practice we actually learn how to play it, then it is last thing left to do to master it to the level that satisfies us  ... and then we start over again, and again, and... So, let's practice today. Let's have fun. Let's let the music fill our hearts. Have a great day!


----------



## Jaro

Play today. I am already after my piano session and so far it is best part of my day  Practice, learn, have fun. 
I decided as well be less active here and move on to my blog where I will be active on daily basis like so far here. Simply I want to save as much time for my piano and other projects I am involved in. So, if you like to stayed tuned and read words I write recording my progress you are more then welcome there: *Here I will be on daily basis* 
Here I will put some updates only with my progress from time to time. Keep playing! Keep learning! Do it daily it is so worth it! Have fun with your instrument and good luck. It is not good by, it is I'll see you later here and on daily basis: *Here*


----------



## Jaro

I hope you all have great Sunday. Mine is about to be great in few hours when I will complete my *FUN PRACTICE PLAN* for Sunday. I hope you practice hard every day and already are better since my last post, not that that last post was somehow crucial for you  Anyway, play hard today, plan your week of practice in your mind or on paper, set your mind to have that time for you and your piano or other instrument you play and stick to your goals... every day practice will do the job. Soon or later it will happen. PRACTICE. HAVE FUN.
That is all for now, see you here next Sunday  Daily updates on my *blog*. 
Have a great day, and great practice!


----------



## Sangburd

Let me say that I'm very impressed with your consistency and discipline in playing (and posting here!) Keep it up!


----------



## Jaro

*'Sangburd'* thank you for kind words, there is someone who was reading it  Thanks. Yes we need to consistently go further if we want one day be good at something. I always say, though maybe I heard it somewhere and simply repeat that over and over again that: DISCIPLINE IS NOT ENEMY OF ENTHUSIASM, yes. That is why I work on my discipline (not easy task though with me) because discipline and consistency over time create great results for us and people around. Worth doing it. And since I guess we all like to play some instrument pretty good one day WE NEED TO KEEP GOING! EVERY DAY! That is why we are here on this forum, trying to learn or find answers on our own journeys, right... Here my thanks to everybody who participates helping us, beginners and more advanced musicians! Great effort. Thanks. 
Going back to today, I did some work what will happen with me on my blog: *HERE*.
Here I will just mention that I wish you great practice today. I don't let myself even thinking you will not do it. Simply DO IT. 
Have Fun.
Have a great day. 
Read my plan and some more: *Here* (who knows maybe you are a bit like me and this what I do there will help you as it helps me)
and last: Let's *PLAY NOW*!


----------



## Jaro

All right. Tuesday. My work is done to plan today's day and give you some words from me: *HERE*  Most is said there and here I want to just add: KEEP PLAYING! Play what you like the most, practice those skills, improve daily, once we add up all those hours spent playing, well, do it and you will see what happens. I can only tell that it will build your enthusiasm and hunger for MORE! Worth to struggle sometimes with some exercises, skills we develop. After all, after today's session of practice we will become again one step closer to our goals! Sounds good right? Let's take action and play. My plan like mentioned above *HERE*  Good day to everybody.


----------



## Jaro

Failure yesterday following my plan, well, happens. Not going to cry about it. Improvements done. I hope you were yesterday on the right path and had great practice session and loads of fun. Today is another day though, and we need to work on our skills again, my plan and few more words there: *Blog post*. I have started to play with FB a bit as well, will post there what is on my blog, so if you actually reading it, for sure there will be updates there: *FB page*  (it is early stage so not much there yet, one step at the time right?) 
All right have a great time with music you play today. Practice! Enjoy! 
Take care


----------



## Jaro

New day, new chances to improve, new opportunity to spend time with our lovely instruments we play, in my case it is piano. 
So, as usually I prepared my plan for today, I empowered myself with the quote that came from JFK, I prepared my morning routine piece for tomorrow: use it if you like, all is there: *HERE Blog*  or *FB* 
Most of all, let's not forget to practice again today. After all it is what we love to do, if not yet, keep going, build the habit and soon or later you will fell in love in playing. At the beginning it is always a bit of struggle. 
Enjoy your session today, I will be with you in that enjoyment by having loads of fun with mine  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

... and life goes on. Yesterday is lost forever. Now is time to take as much as possible from today. Time to work hard again to save as much time for our piano (or any other instrument you play) session. It is fun right? Why not to do it every day? There are so many challenges we face every day... let's relax and play! I did my part of planning and I am ready to follow. So, let's have loads of fun playing today, and becoming a bit better again then yesterday. Play, have fun, enjoy!
My plan and few more stuff there: *my blog post*.
My new FB page here: *Share with me your plan there*. 
Take care till tomorrow


----------



## Jaro

Are you ready to play today again? My Saturday is quite busy today. I don't have much time left for my piano. But even half hour will make my day based on circumstances. Will start soon. Find your time. Practice. Get better again 
As usually I prepared some my day insides for you here: *FB post* (new thing, still working on it, will appreciate if you like it  ) 
All right, I need to run, I hope you will have great day, full of excitement and... wait a minute, you will play so that is like given once you do it


----------



## Jaro

And another Sunday, another day when we can use our skills to play our instruments, in my case piano, another day to improve maybe a bit, another day to have fun. I am ready to start. Are you?
As usually I posted on my *Blog* and *FB* some more. Read it if you like... but certainly find time to enjoy your music. Play, practice, have fun... Whatever is your plan for today, find some for music. I think it is so worth it! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Are you ready to start next week with some music? Yes? Great! Play it, learn new skills, master what you are working on, be again better then week before. I am about to start after getting my plan ready which I share there: *FB*, and on my blog.

Have loads of fun today playing, after all each minute spend playing brings us closer to our goals and unknown... who knows what we are capable to do if we don't try get better every single day.

Have a great day


----------



## millionrainbows

Hello Jaro, I just dropped by to say hi and that you are still a delight! I will keep playing my guitar and try to get better every day!


----------



## Merl

millionrainbows said:


> Hello Jaro, I just dropped by to say hi and that you are still a delight! I will keep playing my guitar and try to get better every day!


What he said! I wish I had more time to practice my guitar playing but work makes it very difficult. At least I've got to find some time to rehearse and practise for this year's Christmas Cafe performance for parents. Me and my class are learning an Oasis tune, a bit of Keane and a few as yet undecided hristmas songs. I've already taught them the Oasis song and we'll start to get the others sorted this week. Time is flying by and I need to practise. Keep practising Jaro.


----------



## Jaro

Thank you for kind words *'millionrainbows'* and *'Merl'*. I really appreciate it. How much? Well, maybe weird way of saying thank you, but I feel it is right. Go through my *FB* post to daily post on my blog. There is section about my morning routine when I listen for wake up each morning some piece of piano music. Tomorrow it will be different, just for you. I highlighted it with words: *"Next morning and thank you"*. This way you don't have to read full post unless you want it 
*'Merl'* I understand you completely. Time is sometimes really hard to find. But it is doable. Keep looking for those minutes to play. I actually shared a bit of my way of finding time to practice in blog post mentioned above. I hope it will help to open some doors for you to find more time. I actually work with my clients to find time for them to do what they love or what they would like to do. Sometimes it is hard due to work mostly, sometimes it is easier. I hope you will find it and it will not be as difficult as you may think. After all you have great goal. Performance for parents. I love it. I also practice to play one day my mom's few favourite pieces. What a great audience to play for. I wish you all the best with that goal.

Finally, to all of us. Let's play again today. Let's practice. Even though it will be only 30 min. Let's do it!


----------



## Jaro

Month is about to end and again it is plan what is going to happen next month, just to have and basic idea what to do next... but it doesn't change that today we need to practice again, right? So, find those minutes, maybe hour, maybe even more to play. It is so great way to spend some time. Play those instruments you want to play! Do not hesitate, after all it gives at some point a lot of satisfaction, fun and joy. Not to mention that at one point we can impress our friends, families maybe even strangers of what we are capable to do with our instruments. I hope one day that day will knock to my door... but now... I need to practice again to finally be there. Maybe you too. So, let's have fun today again, let's play and be great again 
As usually did some post on my blog, get there through my FB page recently established if you like: *FB post*.

Take care and have a great day!


----------



## Jaro

Hello again, you probably expect what I am going to say: PLAY today! Have FUN! Enjoy the process or journey. It is a bit like rose. Flower is so beautiful has different colours to choose from but stem has some thorns. But we still can enjoy it, right? 
So, with no more to say here today! Let's play and with those roses in mind make our practice, performance as beautiful as roses can be  Have a great day.

Ps. As usually posted some insides from my journey on my *blog* and *FB*. (visit if you like)


----------



## Jaro

New month just started. So obvious statement right? Why not to start it with a plan how and when we going to practice today. As usually I share mine there: *FB* or *Blog*. 
So, I am wondering what will be challenge for this month. I guess again main goal will be to practice, practice, practice but as well to improve a bit that routines I follow. Just to have more fun on the way. You probably can relate that sometimes even we like if not love to play we struggle. There is something missing. I find it so great to notice that kind of thing. This way we can focus on finding that missing part even though we don't know what it is. Let's search if that is the case. Let's practice, be focused, be better and find maybe a bit more in music that waits there for us to be discovered. 
Anyway, practice, have fun, have those moments of joy with your music! Today! Don't wait! Let's find time and do it.


----------



## Jaro

I supposed to do recording today with that Canon in C I am working on today for my blog to report where how the journey continuous. But because it is so rainy and that rain will ruin even more that sound I am able to record it must wait. Actually it is great. Now I can focus on moving forward a bit and practice something new a bit and follow plan and routine for today's piano practice: *Here it is*.

This part I will try do only with questions  will see how it goes? Somehow feel like it 
Are you ready to practice today? Have you planned your day to save some time for your instrument to play? Why wait? Isn't it a pleasure to spend it with music we like to play? Doesn't it bring us joy, happiness? Don't we feel better when we use our time for what we want to do, we love to do? Why worry if we don't sound great yet? Why not just play and practice? 
Will you have fun today? Will you play? Will I play? Will I ever finish this questions? 
Yes. 
*PLAY! PRACTICE! HAVE FUN!*

Ps. As usually posted some more on my *FB* and *Blog*


----------



## Jaro

Early start today to sort few things up and have this time we all need to practice or just to have fun like I do today with my piano. 
My Sunday is just to enjoy the piano, no new stuff to learn, no thinking that there is some more to do, just to charge batteries by playing what I can now, and get ready for next week of practice. I really recommend it. Helps to set new goals for next week, clears the mind from last week struggle, gets you ready for even harder work during next week. Let's have fun today! Let's play! Let's have a quick stop on our journey and enjoy where we are now, no matter how good or bad we are yet. Today is just for fun.
As usually I did my post on my *blog* and *FB* to keep that wheel rolling, feel free to visit and comment if you like to add something there. 
Most of all: *PLAY TODAY! HAVE FUN! *


----------



## Jaro

New week, new challenges, new hopes, new chance to have things done. It starts today and continues till next Sunday. Let's play then, let's have fun, let's move on just a bit further!

As usually I did most of my writing there: *Newest post*.

I will start playing NOW! How about you? Ready? Let's do it!


----------



## Jaro

Caught in my own mess that will probably cut my piano time to minimum today. No time for anything. But I will have mine 30 minutes in the late evening just before bed time. No planning, no posting, but you may have a lot of time to have fun today with your piano or any other instrument you play. Just do it. Play a bit take advantage of time you have today because days like mine happen and then it feels better that we actually did a lot when it was possible. SO, play, have fun, enjoy. I am looking forward for tomorrow and wish you great practice session today  HAVE FUN.


----------



## Jaro

After not really successful day time to be back on track. Right? Today is a new day, and it is only up to us how we will use it. Maybe, just maybe save some time for your piano practice or any other instrument you play. That is why we are here, because we play music already or we want to start it in near future. Why not today? No matter how good we are there is no harm to be again just a bit better or simply enjoy what we are capable to do. So, let's play again today, let's have fun, let's be proud where we are right now and let's keep our minds open for what is about to come... but we need PRACTICE!
As usually I have my plan in place: *here*. 
Ps. I do those posts as part of my daily routine, it helps me keep going. It may be strange, it may be not working for you as it does for me, but my point is that we should do whatever it takes help us get where we want. We are all slightly different in the way that different things empower us to keep going. Find your things, routines, activities and RUN to your dreams!


----------



## millionrainbows

Jaro said:


> No matter how good we are there is no harm to be again just a bit better or simply enjoy what we are capable to do. So, let's play again today, let's have fun, *let's be proud where we are right now* and let's keep our minds open for what is about to come...


That is so true, Jaro! Music is an expression of OUR being! It's OK to have heroes, and to aspire, but we must first be proud of who and where we are NOW, in this moment!


----------



## Jaro

millionrainbows said:


> That is so true, Jaro! Music is an expression of OUR being! It's OK to have heroes, and to aspire, but we must first be proud of who and where we are NOW, in this moment!


Thanks, I try to live by that rule but sometimes it is nice to hear it from somebody else 

Back to our practice business  Today very shortly but with video , I did my practice and I hope you did yours too or you are about to start. Again, we move forward, right? I did some recording as well just to record the journey I am in with my piano. So, I skipped planning for today, I skipped writing just to save some time for practice and record this:




Have a great day and practice time...


----------



## Jaro

Busy as always with my ideas how to make my piano life more interesting since it stays behind closed door yet. We all know that to get better we need to practice, but sometimes just practising can seem so boring, sometimes we need to force ourselves a bit, push forward, create kind of urgency to practice, to go further, that is why I decided to challenge myself and maybe inspire you to challenge yourself too? Who knows how it will work for me and you. Anyway, there is my challenge for next days: *CHALLENGE*.

As usually, I wish you a lot of fun playing, practising and getting where you want to be with your music 
Have a great day!


----------



## Jaro

Ready for another day of practice? Though routine looks the same with every practice we are different, better, further in our journey. Sometimes we may feel that we are not moving forward fast enough we are still taking those small steps one by one to get where we want. Through daily practice routine will be easier to recognise what works for us what doesn't that much. Easier to adjust our routines, time when we play, how we play etc. So, let's move on to another day of joy, and let's have fun one more time. 
Let's play, let's have that precious time just for us and our music, let's enjoy every moment and forget about all the challenges we have in life and focus on one thing only: us and our instrument to play. After we can deal with whatever is needs to be done. Now is time to PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

And again Sunday knocked to our door, end of week, time to celebrate with some more fun than usually, no pressure of practising those skills we are after and just play some music, as well we can. Just for our own pleasure or maybe you have some crowd there to play for? I write it from my perspective, because my Sunday is always like that, just playing what I already know. Hard work starts tomorrow, today is just FUN! Have yours! Enjoy


----------



## Jaro

Early start today for me at least to save some time for piano practice. I lost some impact, I guess we all do at some point. That is a sign for me that there is a bit of work to do. Reviewing goals, reviewing day schedules, reviewing what is important what is not always helps. It is like starting from the beginning but it is not. We start with what we gained so far. On days like this most important is to get back the momentum of keep going. So, like I mentioned a bit of work to do not related completely to piano practice but as a result piano practice will continue with enthusiasm we need to have and will to know more, be able to do more and as result to have a lot of fun and joy from the journey we took to play any instrument we chose and have those great moments when we actually play. So, I hope you are empowered today to play, practice and have fun and if not like me a bit just take a little of your time and simply rewire to be on track again. Works for me, maybe will as well for you. Have a great day, play, practice and have FUN!


----------



## Tchaikov6

Wow, I'm impressed with your work and dedication Jaro! Maybe one of these days you could post a recording of your playing?


----------



## Jaro

Tchaikov6 said:


> Wow, I'm impressed with your work and dedication Jaro! Maybe one of these days you could post a recording of your playing?


Hi, thank you for good words. Truth is sometimes I truly don't know where it will lead me, I am still on the search, but at the same time I practice. Maybe not as effective as I could but I am going. I believe that by trying and trough countless mistakes finally I will find as perfect as possible way for me. I have some records which I try to do monthly while I progress. Those are here: *YT*
You see, further I go I notice how much is there to learn yet. My first goal is to finish that program I follow using this: *app*
It has six levels and I am in the middle of 5. It is so tempting to start playing and learning some pieces I'd like to play but based on what I have already learnt it is much easier to play them when you actually have some skills set. This way learning them comes easier and gives more fun. So, right now I am equipped with patients and play whatever is there, though sometimes I have to work a bit hard to actually like what I am playing, if you know what I mean. I just explain myself that this is part of the journey. Even we do what we love to do, sometimes to do it we need to go through some hard work, like actors for example to enjoy acting first they have to learn by heart their lines then they can enjoy actual acting. Who likes to memorise lines, right? Same I find here, I need to, we need to go through some exercises and pieces of music not necessarily of our choice to gain that skills, to practice that skills we require, we need to have to play with confidence and pleasure music that is closest to our hearts.

All right, let's finish that personal journey here. We are here to start our new day. So, let's find some time between all tasks we need to perform today and spend some time playing, trying to be a bit better then yesterday, having fun on the process and master those skills that will lead us to play what we want, when we want... it is a process... let's continue it no matter what life throw at us! 
Have a great day everybody! ...and PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

...and it will happen again today. I must kiss my piano goodbye for today. No way to play for me today. Maybe that day of brake is necessary. I am with my thoughts tomorrow though. I know I will have time to play tomorrow. Today being away from home just shows me how addicted I am already to play... but you may be in comfort of being at home or wherever your instrument is. Or maybe you can take it with you to play wherever you go. It is hard with piano... to big to carry it with me  So, play today, take no brake if choice is yours, practice and be better then yesterday. I will, tomorrow though... What is left for me today to listen in my car some great pieces that will keep my hunger to practice and play them one day... it is coming for me and you because we are taking action and we play and that will lead us soon or later to our goals  Have fun, play and enjoy!


----------



## Jaro

This day though grey outside must be great. Here we have chance again to improve a bit our skills and enjoy our journey playing piano or any instrument we play. I feel a lot better about today from the start knowing that after I missed my piano practice yesterday I will have time in the afternoon to continue my journey. Funny things happens once you practice every day though sometimes it is a bit of struggle. When I was at my early stages to play many times I had to force myself to practice or be able to stay up to one hour by my piano, now after those practices became part of my daily routine once you miss one you feel that something is missing there during your day, you can't but think that you missed something important for you, you can't wait when you will play again even though it is still practice regime more then full enjoyment of playing those pieces you like as for example I do on Sundays. Anyway my point is to play, play, play and at one point, one moment, one day it will become habit, routine you can't miss... so, let's play today, let's put our hearts into it and be again a bit further in our journey... based on my experience and what piano playing gives besides being able to play. There is much more there then simple fact that we can. Play, practice and you will see


----------



## Jaro

That quick brake from piano two days ago was like blessing. On a day when it happened I was a bit disappointed I can't play but yesterday's session was quite an experience. I wanted more and more and it gave me wonderful time, and only time left to play limited me to stay longer. Some kind of hunger to play appeared. Joy of playing that never happened before appeared. I don't know why, I felt great. Not that I am saying do brakes in your practice, but on the other hand it created some wonderful feeling once I played again after one day brake only. Will take advantage of that in the future instead kicking myself of missing one. Will be prepared for what is to come. So, don't take brakes, practice and when life pushes you to stop for some reason, be prepared because day like mine yesterday can come. Great experience... and it lasts! I feel today like I almost want to eat my piano with my eyes, can't wait to start playing... afternoon though  I share it with you, because those daily practice sessions, and playing instrument, any instrument of your choice brings sometimes unexpected results and feelings. And it doesn't matter how good you are. We want that moments! It is great joy to experience them. So, play, practice, have fun and they will appear. More we play, more we have. Isn't that great to feel that way? And it comes from simply playing  Play! Today! Take brake when you are forced to do so, it will happen... but when you can, just play!


----------



## Jaro

Not much time today, but one hour will be done playing. How about you? Are you ready to have fun again? Play, practice, torture a bit your instrument practising those skills we need to be again a bit further in our journey with music  Play!


----------



## Jaro

Time to make Sunday count  Time to play, time to have a bit of fun if not a lot of fun. After all it is Sunday! For me it is just day to play, after warm up of course and my scales I practice, boring but works as warm up for me. Start your Sunday filled with music, and not only music, but music YOU play! That sounds great! Let's begin...


----------



## Jaro

Another week, another chance to improve just a bit. For me is just an hour today to practice. Better hour then nothing, right? So, let's start this week with some well done practice, who knows what is waiting for us after even one hour of practice. Sometimes, improvement or better understanding of anything actually surprises us at least expected moment... on condition that we move forward, step by step. Let's take another and have a bit to fun by PLAYING and enjoying what we can right now. Progress will come over time. Have fun, I will. Let's PLAY


----------



## Jaro

Every day is different, every day has to be planned differently and every day our piano practice will be different. Yes, today's word is DIFFERENT. This is based on my experience and I share it here with you. It would be wonderful that we have nothing else to do but enjoy what we love to do. But in most of cases we need to deal with what life brings to us. Sometimes planned actions and very often unexpected. We need to deal with all challenges mostly but we can't forget about playing (that's a thing I assume we love to do). So, whatever life throws at you, remember to spend those great moments with your instrument, when we forget about whole world and just enjoy music we play. Let's enjoy progress, even the smallest. Let's enjoy how we sound today, and look forward to how we will next week because if we practice, it will be different. Better! And different is good. Coming back to beginning because each day is different we can't stuck to one particular period of day to practice. Sometimes it can be morning, sometimes noon, sometimes afternoon or even night. Most important is that we are still moving forward. I write it to you, but as well I absorb every word I write. It is like talking to myself a bit to follow that rule just to play and don't miss moments of joy, happiness, pride, satisfaction etc. that playing any instrument, in general music gives! So, find your time, play, practice, and enjoy. My job is done for today in the morning with my app *PM*... and now I can move on and do those expected and unexpected challenges thrown at me for today! Having my piano playing done, this day is already wonderful. Have yours! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

You never know when something will hit you and from which direction it will come. There is no time to waste. We need take advantage of every minute we have just to enjoy what we love or what we want to do. I guess that since we are here it is playing music on any instrument we play. I have this quite dark thoughts about time today because yesterday I saw my friend and he is eaten too early by something nobody knows what it is. Two months ago he was fine. Now he is not. Changes that happened within two months and which you can see with your bare eyes are quite scary. So, we never know when and what will happen. That is why I have this thought: why wait, why postpone, why not enjoy life today. Let's take pleasure of doing what we love, NOW. TODAY. Not tomorrow, not next week. Let's start or continue right now. Let's enjoy our journey with music, with playing whatever we can play, let's share with friends what we can do. You might be surprised that actually you don't need to master your instrument to bring joy and smiles on faces. Let's practice to be better every day, but at the same time let's enjoy where we are now. I wish you great day! Find your time to play. It may be just a bit like now for me. I need to squeeze even harder my days now to play due to unfortunate events happens to my friend to give him some time. So, play and if you can't find reason to play, just maybe play with intention to make him better, or practice with that intention or whatever. I know it is a lot to ask. But like I said it is too early to go. It is heart breaking and those minutes of music are even more then necessary for me now. Take your time and play, enjoy every minute of it and be better then yesterday  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Unexpected happens... quick story, yesterday I went to relax to one of the relaxation session with sounds organised with one of my friends and after it I stayed to help packing all the equipment she used there and to my surprise in the corner on the small stage there was hidden piano. Fortunately it was open. You know many times those pianos in community halls are with locks, not this one though. So, I opened it and started to play a bit to actually experience real piano, not the digital one which I have. Two things happened. First. I realised how great sound real piano has, you can't compare it with digital one, the way sound spreads through the room, keys and the way you need to hit them to create sound you wish to create etc. Now I know I need to practice as well some place with regular piano, not only the one I have and using head set all the time. But I knew somehow it already and need to continue with plan, first I need to finish my program in my app *PM*. Anyway, second thing is much better, though I felt and heard I don't sound like I want to sound. I know that there is still a lot of work in front of me. But she was amazed anyway. And this come good part of it. She actually asked me to come to her sessions and play few pieces I know already, though those are quite simple ones and play them at the very end of the session when people come back to reality after their relaxation sessions. There you have, now I can play and use my skills for good of others, now is new motivation to play and practice even harder. So, PRACTICE, PLAY, ENJOY you never know when occasion to play in public will come to you. And it will from least expected direction. Have fun today! Keep in mind thought that one day, in some way chance to play and enjoy it even more will come. Now I have a lot of to do to polish my few pieces and start playing them in public since new year! Great stuff will come to you too! Keep playing. Keep having fun. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

...most of things done! Ufff... now is time to start playing. Are you ready to have some fun already? Let's start. Let's play and practice to move again forward just a bit today to promised land. No secret in becoming quite good with anything we do in life is that to get there is to do that thing we want to master: EVERY DAY! It is like eating, drinking and breathing. Play again, be better again, practice those skills and have loads of fun on the way! Ready? Go!!!


----------



## Jaro

It is time to make Saturday count. Let's play and let's have fun. Let's have that time just for ourselves and enjoy our journey and be again just a bit better then yesterday. Time to play is NOW! Let's do it!!!  Have fun... I will


----------



## Jaro

Late already... what a Sunday! Luckily is just one more thing left to do: play a bit today. Sometimes it is good to have what is the best for the end of the day, right? So, let's play and have a bit of fun today... no! Tonight


----------



## Jaro

Sometimes it is hard to start doing what we like to do due to all we have to deal in life but... What if after today's practice or during we discover that we reached another level of proficiency? That moment that emotions we will feel, will give us a lot of power and satisfaction and enormous kick to keep going. So, let's not waste a moment and practice again. Maybe it will happen today. Maybe tomorrow... or maybe in one week. Each moment we spend with our instruments will bring us closer to experience that moment. Why wait? Let's play, have fun and be surprised when it comes to give us those great kick to want even more. Let's play! Great day and practice


----------



## Jaro

And again, nothing left to do but playing piano. Sadly nothing unexpected happened yesterday, but that is all right. That means only one thing to me... keep going and soon or later there will be some improvement. Practice hard to get your unexpected moment and expect that it will surprise you  That is beauty of playing and keep going on the daily basis... those moments happen, more we practice more often they happen. So, let's play and have fun!


----------



## Jaro

Early start today for me with my piano and now with peace in mind and filled with music can deal with other issues and if some time will be left... guess what? Yes again piano time  So, play today again, go a bit further and develop those skills and bring joy to your daily routines by having a bit of music played by you. Hard moments will occur but once we through practice go further there is always loads of joy and pride waiting for us and understanding that this is simply continuous process with one challenge after another that through practice will lead us to the moment where playing will become quite easy. I guess... because I am not there  but step by step going there and I hope you too while enjoying every step of the process. So, practice today. Have fun and enjoy that we actually can


----------



## Jaro

Hi, not feeling well to write much, but feeling well to play a bit. Are you? Ready to start today's practice session or maybe you are already after one... anyway, let's play again today, let's have fun, let's warm up those fingers/palms of ours and play, play, play and enjoy as much as possible  Have a great practice... I am starting NOW! Take care.


----------



## millionrainbows

Jaro said:


> Early start today for me at least to save some time for piano practice. I lost some impact, I guess we all do at some point. That is a sign for me that there is a bit of work to do. Reviewing goals, reviewing day schedules, reviewing what is important what is not always helps. It is like starting from the beginning but it is not. We start with what we gained so far. On days like this most important is to get back the momentum of keep going. So, like I mentioned a bit of work to do not related completely to piano practice but as a result piano practice will continue with enthusiasm we need to have and will to know more, be able to do more and as result to have a lot of fun and joy from the journey we took to play any instrument we chose and have those great moments when we actually play. So, I hope you are empowered today to play, practice and have fun and if not like me a bit just take a little of your time and simply rewire to be on track again. Works for me, maybe will as well for you. Have a great day, play, practice and have FUN!


Yes, sometimes we have to hit the "reset" button and start getting motivated again. You are a trooper! I will check in periodically for motivation.


----------



## Jaro

millionrainbows said:


> Yes, sometimes we have to hit the "reset" button and start getting motivated again. You are a trooper! I will check in periodically for motivation.


Thanks for good words. Yes, we need to "reset" from time to time to refresh idea what we want and how to get there. Once our knowledge rises we may change a bit our approach to our goals. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't and then we can go back to what worked before. Anyway, practice and keep going always works  So, let's do it again: PLAY, PRACTICE, HAVE FUN and be better then yesterday. If we repeat those simple steps and take action every day, there is no way we will stay in the same place for long. There will be progress even small one... but there will be progress! So, let's progress and PLAY


----------



## Jaro

Again I had chance to play on regular piano, and again have to say I NEED PIANO  Though I am grateful to my keyboard serving me well on my journey, but sound coming from this piano I have chance to play is MUCH better. So, that is it for me today. I spend some time to play already... how about you? Ready to have some fun?


----------



## Jaro

Though my Sunday is usually for fun and enjoying what I am able to do with my piano... today it was different, I felt like practising today with my app *PM*. So, I did. Whatever is your plan today, or tonight just play again... continue your journey. Have fun and play, practice and develop those skills we are after with our instruments to play better then ever before  Step by step to your goal! Practice, have fun and just enjoy the process, the journey


----------



## Jaro

There is one thing left to do today: just play! Practice will move us again a bit further. So, why wait and postpone when it gives us so much satisfaction of time well spent. Let's play... let's have fun. That is actually it. Once you play you will know what I am constantly talking about. So, PLAY, HAVE FUN  you'll see


----------



## Jaro

And it is done for me for today  How about you? Are you ready to have some wonderful time with your instrument playing those notes you can play, practising those skills that need to be practised, having loads of fun on the way, experiencing some breakthrough moments? So, don't wait too long... it is worth it and further you are in your journey you will find more and more reasons why it is worth it... not to mention joy and fun you will experience. So, play, practice and have fun!


----------



## Jaro

Whatever sources you use to learn and develop your piano skills or any other instrument you might play... DO IT and USE IT again TODAY. My day or rather my practice session is behind me as usually with my *PM *app. Further I go, more exited I am and looking forward to more. I guess that you know that feeling already. If not, keep playing, practising and soon or later you will experience those wonderful moments that playing any instrument I guess, gives. So, play again today. Expect something great to happen and it will at one point. Don't miss that moment... actually it is hard to miss it because it makes you so happy  Have a great day!


----------



## Jaro

It is never too late to play for a bit, even we have days like mine today when there is hard to find even minutes to relax. Luckily for my neighbours I have digital piano, so head set solves the problem and I can spend few moments playing. But you might be more lucky today and you did your practice session or about to start your proper practice session today. Do it  just in case you can't when you have day like mine today... In that way we keep our journey to our goals more effective by not loosing those moments that are so powerful and deliver such a big amount of joy. So, play, practice, be better again then yesterday. Take care


----------



## Jaro

My job is done  Two hours with my app *PM* and scales and some practice time and some simply playing and enjoying the fact I CAN  So, don't wait and just do it... there is loads of great time waiting and achievement to be proud of... PLAY, HAVE FUN and a lot of JOY


----------



## Jaro

I love those Sundays when there is nothing else to do but have some fun. So, let's have some by playing a bit our instruments... me? piano! You? Whatever is your instrument of choice  Let's have fun. Let's play!!!


----------



## Jaro

Need to go back with some basics but it is good. While doing that I can actually repeat some material, this time using different source, different app. That is me... done for today my almost two hours. You? Did you have your minutes maybe hours of fun, development and practice? Yes! - that is great! We are on the same side of today's achievements. NO! Well... there is still some hours left today... don't wait too long, don't hesitate... after all it is a lot of FUN, JOY. Playing music is FUN... hard work but... FUN!!
Play! Have that fun! Have that pride from your accomplishments and improvements of your skills. It is in your hands! PLAY  Have a great practice and rest of day


----------



## Jaro

Why not playing some music today? It could be something we know how to play already or we could as well learn something new. So, let's do it. Let's find some time and play and have a lot of fun. For me is still learning and developing my skills with my app *PM*. I have to be honest and say it is not always fun moments but doing or rather practising those sometimes boring exercises leads to moments where we can have a lot of fun... so keep that in mind while practising. Some hard work needs to be done to enjoy what comes after  Have a great practice today. Have fun. Enjoy... after all it is something we like to do. Right?


----------



## Jaro

Why not to play again today? Our instruments are just waiting there for us to play them. Let's find some time and play some pieces we can, let's improve those skills we want to have while playing, let's have some fun. Between all habits we have, good or bad  why not have one that will give us a lot of pleasure and satisfaction... playing music, being able to play music, spend that time just to enjoy the fact we can. Create a habit to play every day. It works great for me... who knows how will it serve you. Try it  Fun is coming... play and you will see! Have a great day.


----------



## Jaro

Sadly, I have today trip day - loads of driving... and sadly because no time for piano or piano. I hope I will get back early enough tomorrow to play a little. But YOU... you may have time to play, so do it. Take advantage of time you have and play and have fun. It is fun, isn't it?


----------



## Jaro

Trip can be exhausting, especially long trip... that is why today for me just an hour of practice. On the other hand just after writing my first sentence I had this thought that whatever we do and we like can be exhausting too, like driving. But we still do it. We may not want to get into car (play our instrument) today, but we need to get to work, shop, friends etc. (we need practice our skills), so we do it (we must do it  ). So, let's play, even we are tired, after all it gives us a lot of fun, right? So, lets's have some now!  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Isn't it great when you find some time and actually play some music? No matter how advance we are, I think it always gives us a lot of fun. When we repeat daily this action at one point, no matter what we do actually, we will find ourselves doing something with pretty good level. Then it is only up to us when we want to stop... but why to stop? So, I hope you played today already, my location it is late evening already, but if you are in different time zone and have some day left... PLAY, PRACTICE, HAVE FUN. I got mine today, and looking forward for tomorrow  Have a great rest of day, evening or night


----------



## Jaro

My piano time done for today, and as usually it delivered loads of joy, though my fingers today were COLD... somehow stayed that way all the time. Anyway, I already enjoyed some music played by me, did you? Do not wait too long... this day will end at some point and you don't want to miss that time of fun and joy! Play a bit... and be again one step forward on whatever you work right now  Have FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Nothing changed since yesterday... to go further we need to practice, right? So, let's. I am in the middle of my practice, and now take short brake just to continue. Luckily, not like yesterday, my fingers are warmed up properly... so it is time to master those exercises from my app(*PM*). Do not wait, warm up and have fun with your instrument  It is so worth to play... I always consider that time well spent. Do you? Practice, learn, have fun!


----------



## Jaro

Early start today to finish this video you can see below. This is my progress recorded. Few words about it here: *my blog post*.
It may not sound or look that there is a lot of improvement but I am proud of what I am doing, on my own, and sometimes you can't hear or see what you feel inside... that is progress too. Better understanding, knowing what to correct, knowing where to go or on what to work harder. Daily practice will give you that. Sometimes faster sometimes a bit slower but you will get there. Just PLAY, HAVE FUN, PRACTICE - amazing moments will come! Moments you can't buy or plan. Those just surprise you. Be surprised! PLAY!
All right the video with another piece from my program I follow (PM):


----------



## Jaro

Another day of practice done  It gives so much pleasure to play, that you have to try  Kidding. Of course you know that! So, have some fun and play, practice or whatever is next in your agenda  Have fun with music you play!


----------



## Jaro

And now it is time for fun! Practice and hard work too with piano... but mostly fun! After all that is why we play, learn... because it is fun for us, right? So, let's play! And begin those minutes, hours of fun just for us for as long as we can! Once we get better and better in playing there will be even more joy for us to take from that time. So! Be patient, and play! I am starting RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Jaro

Missed one day here, but not my practice. I hope you also found how important is to practice: every day! So, let's have fun today, I had already, and practice today again, play some music, have fun and enjoy every minute spent with instruments we play. PLAY TODAY! Be better then yesterday!


----------



## Jaro

This is me calling for everybody do practice today! We want to be great, right? So, let's practice, even though time is running so fast, especially last days when literally everybody is so busy and in rush due to Christmas coming. Why not stop or slow down for an hour or maybe a bit more and PLAY, HAVE FUN and IMPROVE a bit! Have fun today with your music. I am in the middle of it  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Another practice, another challenges. We all are playing the same game. To go further with our skills there is no other way but practice. Sometimes skill improvement comes slower, sometimes faster. If slower... let's not cry about it and slowly, with the slowest tempo we can do it right we will with repetition improve. That is what will happen. That is what we aim for and one day even pieces of music that look difficult and almost impossible to learn will be in our range! Isn't that great! So, let's focus and practice those skills that will lead us there, one by one... and one day! You will surprise yourself how far you got! Play, practice, have fun!


----------



## Jaro

Moment of truth... do not waste your time! Somehow I feel I need to say it to you. Do not waste your time. If your choice is to play any instrument, do it. Don't spend to much time thinking how bad you are, keep practising and you will get better. Over time, over hours of practice, slower or faster but you will get better. This may be not what you want to hear but if piano or any instrument is not your thing, if this is just a whim or fancy thing you think you want to do... do not waste your time. Find thing that inspires you, that keeps you awake, that occupies your mind through hole day, week, month, every moment. It may not be music... I hope it does, but may be it is not your thing. Once you have it you will know it... then practice! Whatever it is. If however it is music do not waste your time searching to long for perfect tool, course, teacher etc to start. Start where you are, with what you have, keep your eyes open and with practice and actually practising on daily basis you will build up more confidence, you will find what works for you the best, what doesn't work for you and then when you are actually on the arena you will be able to make better choice for yourself. You will be able to change what you were doing into something better... better course, better source of knowledge, better teacher, more time... The real progress comes from doing, comes from being active, gives you joy, gives you will to do better, will lead you to place where you want to be with the thing you chose to do. Do not waste your time and do it. So, if this really is music for you, practice, practice hard, keep enjoying it through frustration that occur while practising those difficult exercises that will bring new skill for you to use once you advance. Keep doing it! Joy is there! Pride is there! Satisfaction is there. Motivation is there! So many things are there but you need to do it! Daily! So, even though we have Christmas time, do not stop, find minutes to keep doing what you love and be better so when we meet here in one year time, on next Christmas Eve you will proudly say to yourself: look what I have done! One year and I did so much! I am better so much! I had so much joy! I am proud of myself and will keep going! So, play, practice, have fun! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Hi there, here are my wishes for you due to fact we reached Christmas time this year. With a bit of music I just learnt for you with my app *PM* to make reading what is there more enjoyable. I hope Next year it will be even better. So, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jaro

... and again everything comes back to normal... time to practice, time to think about what's next, maybe setting some goals for next year, month, week... we all do that in this time of year, right? Let's not forget though to practice today a bit. I will not, since I am not even near to my piano but maybe you are. Play, practice, have fun... I will in a different way... like I mentioned with some goals setting regarding my piano journey for days to come. Let's have a bit of joy!


----------



## Jaro

and as usually it was time to play. I write was because my practice is done for today. But you... maybe you haven't started yet. Do not wait to long... this day will end at some point. Practice those skills you are after and have loads of fun. It is what we do daily that change how good we are at something. So... PLAY! Have FUN!


----------



## Jaro

It is not what we do from time to time, but what do we daily that matters the most to our progress. Below you can see screen shot from my app *PM*. As you can see there are almost 150k people learning piano. But only small amount does it really daily. I just imagine what progress the person at first place has. I like this feature of my app. Though it doesn't have anything to do with developing my piano skills, it shows me that true progress lies in daily practice like those above me I guess experience. So, practice again today, be with whatever is your source of knowledge the best or simply by practising every day BE THE BEST YOU CAN BE! So, it is practice time, learning time, fun time. It starts now! For me! How about you?


----------



## Jaro

Last Sunday this year. I decide to have just fun... no practice, just fun. Playing what I know, having great time with my piano  Enjoy your last Sunday this year with some music you can play! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

So, as usually, if we want to be better, we MUST practice! I am not sure I am better then yesterday, but for sure next step was done! Do yours! Start playing... it gives loads of fun and as result over time you/we actually be able to play better and better. Practice! Play! Now! There is still two days left of 2020 to start it from higher level  Maybe not much higher, but still a bit higher


----------



## Jaro

Last chance to play this year. Let's finish this year with some music we can play already. No matter how easy or difficult that piece of music might be. Let's celebrate our achievement and look forward to what is coming for us next year. I did my practice already, as usually with my app *PM*. I even recorded that exercises/piece of music and I hope it will be ready to share with you tomorrow as a great start for us for next year! Enjoy your practice today. Do it early and have fun tonight! Let's get ready for next year! I will see you next year


----------



## Jaro

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2020! - video tomorrow  Great time with friends and celebrating New Year has a price tag attached to it  Same is with our piano or any other instrument, we want to be good, right? Let's practice and one day we will


----------



## Jaro

*Happy New Year 2020* continues... finally I found some time to put together that what I did last day of 2019. So, with no further ado, enjoy watching and have power and motivation to continue your journey with instrument you play. Do not forget to practice today and have some fun! I will as usually with my *PM* app and it starts... RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Jaro

It is time to learn more! Day by day is less till 2021! Big goals will be accomplished only with daily practice! Dream big but do the work too! So, let's continue playing. For me next piece is called Russian Dance - once I crack it I will share results with you as well. So, it is start to begin... quick start of my *PM* app and let's have some fun! You play as well what you learn and share if you like. I would gladly see what is your progress. Time to play now! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

And it is again time to practice. So, get ready, leave everything behind and let's enjoy what we love to do: play our instruments  Let's have some fun! Right now


----------



## Jaro

Not much for me today. But still journey must continue... a bit of piano music must be heard from my piano. I hope you have better day and have some time for what we love. So, play, have fun and enjoy. Each day, each minute moves us further and further till we reach our goals... and then maybe we will move them even further  So... play!


----------



## Jaro

As usually ups and downs once practising... but... it is totally worth it. You are like new born! No challenges from daily routine, nobody interrupts (take some time... but people around you will learn  ) ... it is just you, your instrument, your practise, your music, your music challenges -> great time. So! Play, practice and have some fun!


----------



## Jaro

I fu.... up yesterday. No piano, though I have quite good excuse I will not use it. I should have found some time anyway. But today... it is different story  Though excuse still exists I found some time and my piano practice is done. You too... do not hide behind excuses even good ones, if you want to play your piano, or any other instrument well, find this time to practice every day. It really is game changer if you do, though sometimes there are hard moments. Those moments will always happen. Like you can here sometimes, through the pain once it occurs, to your goal! Luckily those painful/hard moments occur very seldom. So, there is hope  Play, practice, and have a lot of fun!


----------



## Jaro

Time to practice again. Today late start for me, but it doesn't matter how late it always gives a lot of fun to play  So, play, practice and have fun today


----------



## Jaro

Day by day almost the same... almost because practice time must be find, we need to play, but what is different is that we get better each time we start again playing. Most important is to do it every day. This way we can notice progress. This way we are motivated to keep going. This way we have LOADS OF FUN! So play again, today, not tomorrow and be GREAT!


----------



## Jaro

What a day!!! Not much time to waste. 1.5h left of today to me...(depends of your location of course) so let's practice, learn and have some fun!!! Let's have some great piano time! NOW!


----------



## Jaro

As usually Sunday is a time to have a bit of fun with my instrument (piano). I hope you have fun too even your plan may be to practice hard today  So, let's have a bit of fun by playing and practising our skills. Another step forward!


----------



## Jaro

Another day, another challenges with those black and white keys called piano Let's have some fun and learn something new while developing what we know already. Fun continuous! Right?
Today I have next video to share with you and piece of music from my *PM app* program called: Russian Dance


----------



## Jaro

Again late practice for me. I hope you too have it already done, if not: DO IT  Over some time you will see if you don't see already that this is the best way to get better, actually in everything... do it every day! Time spend with piano or any instrument you might play is as reward (fun and progress). So, play, have fun and be better every single day


----------



## Jaro

Bad weather like the one I have here today makes you think to relax, slow down, skip some things. But we are in the business of being better again today so we can play really good one day. So, let's practice and have fun and bring some sun to our day... different kind of sun, sun that music delivers and warms up our hearts  Play, practice and you will experience that inner sun music fires in us


----------



## Jaro

Oh though priorities... sometimes it is hard to decide what is more important during a day to find that time for those things that need special attention. Finally though it is evening it is time for PIANO  Did you do what is necessary and left some time for FUN! So, let's sit again and start playing those notes, practice those difficult parts of music, experience some magic that comes with playing music. Have FUN, PLAY and enjoy the process


----------



## Jaro

Again something new to learn, again a bit of struggle... great that it gives at the same time so much fun! So, let's play some more to play in the future even more  PLAY, PRACTICE! That is great way to spend a bit of your time and have skills that many don't. Way to impress your friends  PLAY - don't stop, don't doubt. More we practice, more often we practice better we become. HAVE LOADS OF FUN! PLAY.


----------



## Jaro

For those moments you wait! Today I will have a chance to play on real piano, not my digital training one (which needs to be upgraded anyway). Looking forward to enjoy a bit different sound and just have a lot of fun playing those pieces I know. You too, practice today, learn, have fun and grab any occasion to play some place else  It is real fun! Motivates you to learn/practice even harder. Great stuff. So, PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Play, play, play... it is Sunday after all... more time then usually (for those who do not work). It is time to have some fun! Play


----------



## readytolearn

Speaking about scales, I found this site which helps me a lot with my piano scales practice.
https://www.musicteacherguide.com/make-scales-perfect


----------



## Jaro

Time to start new week with a bit of piano, or any instrument you might play. So, let's practice today again to move forward even just a bit. With no further ado I start my *PM app* and you... whatever you use to support your musical growth. Anything is better then nothing. Let's some time playing and have a lot of fun!


----------



## Jaro

How not to love this time of a day? Impossible! It is piano time! Let's play and have some FUN! Ready, steady, GO!


----------



## Jaro

Isn't it playing any instrument just a great way to spend your free time? I think it is. Once you are gone through that difficult part (not that difficult when you look back) and you are able play some even simple music on your own, this time spend with your instrument playing delivers so much FUN. So, let's continue and have some more fun today. Play, practice, be as good as you can today... and tomorrow we will be slightly better then today  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

It is what we do daily that matters in our growth! We all here want to play some instrument, enjoy the music that will come from them so, there is only one way to do that: practice, even it is hard sometimes, but we need to keep going. For me today wasn't that hard actually, I enjoyed my piano session with my *app PM and its 5th level*. Going slowly forward. You too, practice, have fun and acknowledge fact that you are improving slowly or fast. Either way HAVE FUN! Play!


----------



## Jaro

Why we don't get what we want? Why we don't play as good as we could. There is no mystery there. If we don't practice, work hard on what we want, or be as good as possible then we can't expect that things will materialise for us. But if we DO practice, train hard, over time results will occur, and chances will appear. It is quite simple but sometimes it is hard to follow. So, no matter how we feel today, let's play, let's practice. Let's do another step towards our goals and play beautifully one day. Good thing is that on the way, during our practice regime there are many moments that will lift our spirit, motivate and as well moments of doubt. Let's focus on those that empower us and train our character when other occur and show how great we can be. So, with no further ado I continue with my program in *PM level 5* already to master those skills that will make my music listenable. YOU TOO practice today to be better tomorrow or to master what you are working on today.


----------



## Jaro

And it happened. First live performance and not the pieces I learn during my program but simple improvisation. Few broken chords played over and over again plus some keys with my right hand. People thought it is from YT  Funny enough I thought it was kind of rubbish. My perfectionism. Well, do not be perfect. Play! you never know how good you are until you play for somebody else. And you will be surprised what people think about your performance. So, no practice today. I will just enjoy this moment and be ready to go further tomorrow. Thank you *PIANO MARVEL*! That is where I learn and sharpen my skills. Try it. Play for few months with it and you will see huge improvement. I do at least. So, job for you for today/tonight: PLAY, PRACTICE, HAVE FUN. I had a lot today!


----------



## Jaro

Sometimes Sunday is not as relaxed as it should be... but finally it is time to play. I hope you had better, I mean calmer Sunday and did your practice already. If not... let's do it now... together... no matter where you are, no matter what instrument you play. Let's have fun NOW and play a bit


----------



## Jaro

Time to start practice session as usually with my *PM app*. You too do your part to be better and PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE FUN. Relax and play. Practice delivers much better results when you are relaxed and push yourself in relaxed way  Sounds strange but it is doable. Relax in your mind and push by practising those parts you need to master. Let's PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Practice, fun, progress, practice, fun, progress. Never ending story  So, let's practice


----------



## Jaro

And another day to move a bit forward. Let's have fun. More we practice more fun there is. You will see. Just practice!


----------



## Jaro

More we practice, more we can play. More we can play, more fun we have. More fun we have, more willingly we play again. More willingly we play again, better we get. This is formula I use for anything to overcome obstacles. Done daily for months, years if necessary brings you closer to your goals. 
So, play and have fun. Below video from my journey with piano. More and more I can play. Not good enough? Who cares. I sound better anyway then on my day one... and there thousands coming  Enjoy watching, and PRACTICE. I start now with my *PM app.* - try it, stick to it for months and you will not regret it. I don't


----------



## Jaro

Nothing changes... another practice done. There was loads of fun, but a bit of struggle with new skills development. I know already and can assure you that this will pass and I will end up with another skill trained. Do it as well. Practice. Don't worry if something does not go your way YET. It will!!! Practice, practice, practice and you will have it. So, play today/tonight. Have fun and take that another step forward.


----------



## Jaro

Fun continues  Now is time for short piece, though challenging called Tarantella from my *PM app*. Quite a challenge. Hopefully will master it before holiday. Yes. Holiday soon and unfortunately brake from piano. Maybe needed. Will see. So, let's practice today again and master what needs to be mastered. Let's have fun as usually and be proud of every improvement we make. Consistency - that is the key! Play, practice, master, have fun!


----------



## Jaro

I say quite often: HAVE FUN. And today I had I think best ever fun with my piano. So, I really encourage you: Practice, practice, practice. There will be moment when you will not want to leave the piano or any instrument you play. There is so much to it, and once you think, music will not surprise you, that there is only struggle to master next piece of material you work on... then, well... practice hard and you will experience it... and then you will never want to stop  All, right I continue with my *PM app* and see how this practice will end  Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Let's never miss a day of practice. Even short. 30 min counts. We have to live our lives. Sometimes unexpected happens and even we do the best plan ever - that something happens and all what we planned is ruined. But not for us. Right? We even though situation looks not good, we will find that 30 min for playing! After all it is time. So, no matter what. Play today. Have fun. I just did. Only 1 hour. But still it is a bit step forward. Do yours. PLAY! PRACTICE!


----------



## Jaro

Late start for me today... but practice must be done... even though it is not the best day... sometimes we all have those days. So, let's turn the mood around, let's turn what we feel around with PRACTICE. It is always delivering some FUN. Let's have some right now! Few minutes with music we play and we are in different world  Let's have that  PLAY, PRACTICE, HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

I used to like to play during a day or in the morning, but recently it changed to evenings. Risky game... sometimes after all day I/we might feel too tired... but on the other hand this is something what we love to do, right? So, let's start playing now, let's learn something new or master that exercises or piece of music we work on and HAVE LOADS OF FUN as usually  Have a great practise session  I will!


----------



## Jaro

How many steps we need to take to reach our goals? Of course depends what kind of goal. With piano, I can confidently say as practitioner that there are quite a lot. What I am going to tell is to see and have a look from time to time at the ones that are far away from us, like 1000 step. But today we need to do those which are the closest to us. So we can be ready to another one to take till we reach this 1000's step. So, lets take another today, the closest one, repeat those we already took as warm up and PLAY, PRACTICE and most of all HAVE FUN and ENJOY were we are right now. Have a great practice today! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Every moment is right to practice. Morning, noon, evening... even night. Today is evening  Let's have some FUN and play! Another step to master some skills  Enjoy your practice. If you do it daily, you already know that this is the way things are done... through daily practice!!! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Just before holiday it is time to have some fun. Yes, I am going to have brake from my piano. Hopefully I will figure out something to do some practice anyway. We'll see. But you may be more comfortable and have your instrument at home, near you. Take advantage of that and PLAY IT, PRACTICE - Why to resign from time that will lift your spirit, that will fill your heart. PLAY! Continue your journey to greatness. One day at the time! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

My holiday started, though I am still on the way to my destination. Flights delayed, canceled, hotels booked, no information, chaos... But finally really close to finish that trip. Kind of same thing we experience while learning new things sometimes including PIANO. So, let's not worry about some temporary difficulties we might experience, let's focus on our goal and PLAY, PRACTICE AND AS USUALLY HAVE LOADS OF FUN


----------



## Jaro

Finally reached my destination... and I am already jealous that probably you can play being close to your instrument (piano, guitar etc.) and I can't. So, take advantage of it and PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE FUN. I will have short brake to grow my hunger to play MORE when I am back  Have fun today! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

I barely can find to eat being busy with my nieces I see once a year... being around children reminds me how simple sometimes things are. You want to play, be great, be better, be happy with your level etc. PLAY and PRACTICE again today, and every day after! Unless you are on holiday  Like me right now.
Ps. I did actually played... a bit... only scales... tomorrow I will show you on what


----------



## Jaro

Holiday continuous  But I need to spend a bit with my new piano keys, sound is horrible, but keys are great and serve to practice a bit just to play some scales. After all it is my holiday right? But you may not have holiday, so there is no time to waste! Play, practice, have fun... wait for time when you will go some place, and maybe will be more fortunate that there will be some piano and time to play it  I am jealous of guitar players now, most of the time they can carry their precious instrument with them  So, have fun! Appreciate your keyboard, piano, guitar or whatever you play. One day you can end up playing this:


----------



## Jaro

Another piece of music from my program, another skills to develop with that piece of music. It is a process. It is not perfect yet. It is something I recorded before I left to my holiday to practice on that piece you could see in previous post. We will play beautifully piano or instrument you chose to play. Patience and daily practice is the key. Do it. Over and over again. One day you will astonish yourself and those around you. Just have fun. I am still climbing my ladder and enjoy each step till I reach the top just to put there another ladder to climb. So, PLAY, PRACTICE AND HAVE FUN!
And this is video from my *PM program* I use to learn and practice my skills. Still needs some work... but two years ago I could only dream about to play like this. Now I do... and still improving  Have a great day!


----------



## Jaro

Me - resting today and few more days  You: play and practice! I'll join when I am back from my holiday  So, PLAY and HAVE FUN.


----------



## Jaro

Keep going towards your goal, keep practising on daily basis, keep dreaming and do massive action towards your goal. Then experience something amazing when you will be taken away from your goal, practice, dream like me right now (willingly of course - my holiday with no access to piano) Now, I know how much it means to me to play, even though I am far away from my goal... but simple fact of playing and spending time with music... well is priceless. So, practice, play and have fun. Loads of great experiences and emotional states are waiting for you there! Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Just two days for me to start playing again  But you, I am guessing here, can play today, right? So, have fun, play and practice. You know already how great is spend time this way  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

One day left and I am back with my practice regime  Of course regime it is too strong word, how it can be regime when it delivers so much fun! On the other hand it is regime because no matter what, when you/I have access to my instrument there is no excuse but PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE a lot of FUN!!! So, have a great practice today, and tomorrow I will join you by practising and doing my part... you do yours


----------



## Jaro

Unplanned stop on the way home from my holiday... and my piano practice, first after planned brake TOMORROW. Can't wait. But you, you may be in better position to practice today/tonight and enjoy moments of fun and improve some skills at the same time. So... PLAY, PRACTICE! I will join you tomorrow.


----------



## Jaro

FINALLY! I got my more then two hours with my piano, recovering from almost two weeks brake. Recovering because I had go through my program *PM* exercises just to recall them. It wasn't that difficult after all which means once you practice daily there is visible progress and you can come back faster to the point where you left your instrument (in my case piano). So, practice today, join me in the quest to have fun with music and the way you will or play already. After all we do it, I mean we play, because we like if not love it. So, Have fun, be better today, be great soon and ENJOY! After almost two years (few months left to reach that two years) I can say that practice - daily practice - will bring you enormous wave of joy at some point! PLAY, PRACTICE, HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Let's practice some music and HAVE LOADS OF FUN !!!


----------



## Jaro

It's time to start have some fun today. So, open those books you use to learn, or maybe sheet of music you practice or like me some app that leads you to your goal and PRACTICE, PLAY and no matter how hard it is right now, keep going because after some time it will become EASY  Daily practice is a key. Let's do it. So, with no further ado I open my app *PM* that pushes me quite hard to practice every day and most of all delivers SO MUCH FUN


----------



## Jaro

This afternoon will be perfect... why? I am about to have a lot of fun. I am about to start my *PM* app and continue my march to play music beautifully one day... not yet there but one day... So, you too continue your march and PLAY, PRACTICE and as usually HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Again... and again... and again... Play, practice and get better every day. It is easy to do once you like what you do. So fell in love with your instrument, with your music and HAVE LOADS OF FUN today/tonight and every day that will come


----------



## Jaro

And another day with our instruments and music we can play, and moving forward to play even more advanced pieces. It all comes down to time spend with piano or any other instrument, practice and having fun. More we play, more fun we have... because we can play better, we start to sound better (sometimes not  ) we can play longer pieces etc. So, have fun again today, PLAY, PRACTICE be better then yesterday  I am starting NOW as usually with my app *PM* <- it keeps me going and I am actually stubborn to finish the program. I hope till end of this year  So, PLAY! HAVE FUN! BE PROUD of your achievements, even small ones... it will keep you going. Take care.


----------



## Jaro

Beginnings are always hard, over time, if we are consistent with daily routine (whatever we learn) our activities become more and more organised, we gain knowledge on the way and that is why after this beginning period where we struggle a lot of times WE CAN HAVE A LOT OF FUN! So, play, play, play, practice, practice, practice and, if not have it already, you will have something that will cheer you up on daily basis  Music is beautiful. For me the key was to follow some program. So, thanks *PM* for being there for me 
Again! PLAY! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Time to play a bit... for me just an hour... but maybe you have more time and want to learn some new skills. PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

No plan today/tonight... just enjoying the music. So, let's play a bit, and have some fun


----------



## Jaro

And again there is stage of new things to master in my app *PM*. This is period when patience is required. Everything... no almost everything sound rubbish but, knowing that from the past practice process it will at some point sound better. I guess we all have those moments... As usually there is a cure: practice, practice and one more practice. Mine is done for today. Do yours and if you hit like me today (probably for few more days as well since skills are stretching now) do not worry... results will come soon... Sooner then you think and as most of the times will surprise you, which is actually good because we can experience those great moments that keeps us going  PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Thought about new piano slowly comes to my mind... but first goal has to be achieved... that is why it is time to practice again. So, without thinking too much it is start again to open *PM* and start learning some new skills and sharpen those in place already... it is still long run to do but most important it is FUN. So, have your fun too today and simply PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Missed a day... but today is done already. Had a lot of fun with my *PM* program though I stuck at new material for some time. I am not worried though because practice and patience works miracles as usually...
Have fun today, play, practice and have fun! Today!


----------



## Jaro

Quite busy day, need to split my session into two practices with my *PM*. First just done, and second in the evening. So, keep playing, keep practising after all though it is kind of discipline to play as often as possible but: discipline is not enemy of the enthusiasm. Practice, play and you will see (if you don't already) how much fun and satisfaction it delivers. Have FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Time to enjoy a bit more this Saturday then it is while playing those notes to practice and still moving forward slowly  Have your fun tonight and PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Luckily there is no wrong time to start playing... I start now my app *PM* and looking forward to have some fun. Some hard work too, but it all leads to have even more and more pleasure from playing in the future. So, why not put some effort to find those minutes during a day to improve, practice and learn new skills. I, again, start now. You too, if you haven't played yet, do it. Reward comes quickly


----------



## Jaro

Only action will take us where we want to be... so let's play again today. Me, I open my *PM* and continue my program. You, whatever you use to support your learning process just do it and HAVE FUN! Let's enjoy some music played by us today


----------



## Jaro

I had already some fun today playing my piano and testing different sounds from my digital "monster". I used something I work right now on and below I share it with you... I feel a bit patriotic today after playing that piece for several times while recording and later putting video together. Enjoy watching and most of all PLAY, PRACTICE and you will have LOADS OF FUN!


----------



## Jaro

And another day for us to have loads of fun. I just had some quality time playing my piano and another step forward I guess. Have your practice too and enjoy


----------



## Dimace

Congratulations for your effort and your love for the music. I will watch your progress and I hope to see good things from you.

*take care of the 4th finger of your left hand. It seems to be very weak. Make some exercises for this finger and you will see great benefits.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Congratulations for your effort and your love for the music. I will watch your progress and I hope to see good things from you.
> 
> *take care of the 4th finger of your left hand. It seems to be very weak. Make some exercises for this finger and you will see great benefits.


I really appreciate your comment. Friend from Berlin - beautiful city by the way. I have been there only once so far but not going anywhere yet so there is still hope to visit again 
Thank you a lot for the advice and pointing my weak point. I will read about it, ask around about it as well. I can only promise to keep working on my music and make my progress keep moving forward.

However once pointed out, can you tell here on even in private message, if that is better for you, what do you mean by that weak 4th finger on my left hand and maybe suggest some exercises to improve that weakness? I will pay attention to it during my practice sessions.

Since I mentioned practice session, let's work further on our progress, and as pointed out work on our weaknesses to strengthen them and one by one get rid of them to make our music more listenable right now and nearest future.

PLAY PRACTICE IMPROVE and HAVE A LOT OF FUN  I am starting my session still with my PM (as main source yet) till I finish it. Then... well who knows  I guess ca. 6-9 months to reach that point and decision to make  HAVE FUN!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> I really appreciate your comment. Friend from Berlin - beautiful city by the way. I have been there only once so far but not going anywhere yet so there is still hope to visit again
> Thank you a lot for the advice and pointing my weak point. I will read about it, ask around about it as well. I can only promise to keep working on my music and make my progress keep moving forward.
> 
> However once pointed out, can you tell here on even in private message, if that is better for you, *what do you mean by that weak 4th finger on my left hand *and maybe suggest some exercises to improve that weakness? I will pay attention to it during my practice sessions.
> 
> Since I mentioned practice session, let's work further on our progress, and as pointed out work on our weaknesses to strengthen them and one by one get rid of them to make our music more listenable right now and nearest future.
> 
> PLAY PRACTICE IMPROVE and HAVE A LOT OF FUN  I am starting my session still with my PM (as main source yet) till I finish it. Then... well who knows  I guess ca. 6-9 months to reach that point and decision to make  HAVE FUN!


By the Hanon! If you already have it, very well. You will see that are special / dedicated exercises for the 4th finger (right and left hand) Do some of them. Another, every day, practice method: Touch all the keys with your left hand. Don't press them. Let your hand relax for some seconds and then start to hit the key which lies under your 4th finger with moderate speed and power. Make, for example, 4x1/4 tact light, then harder, after 3x1/3 tact harder, then light, then very light, etc. Don't move your hand or your arm. Stay relaxed. Repeat. In one month you will see good progress. If you can afford it (and you don't already have) buy a cheap piano. The cheapest one is much better for practice, than the most expensive keyboard. Grüß aus Berlin.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> By the Hanon! If you already have it, very well. You will see that are special / dedicated exercises for the 4th finger (right and left hand) Do some of them. Another, every day, practice method: Touch all the keys with your left hand. Don't press them. Let your hand relax for some seconds and then start to hit the key which lies under your 4th finger with moderate speed and power. Make, for example, 4x1/4 tact light, then harder, after 3x1/3 tact harder, then light, then very light, etc. Don't move your hand or your arm. Stay relaxed. Repeat. In one month you will see good progress. If you can afford it (and you don't already have) buy a cheap piano. The cheapest one is much better for practice, than the most expensive keyboard. Grüß aus Berlin.


THANK YOU VERY MUCH! My first thought was about Hanons, I stopped playing them but I did for some time, I see now I need to go back to them. I actually enjoyed them. Thank you as well for those exercises you just wrote as suggestion, I certainly will do them. You can't even imagine how grateful I am for your help and input. I am always open for suggestion from much more experienced pianists  Vielen Dank 

Ps. I am starting to think about having piano, even cheap one to practice on it as well if not only. You are absolutely right that playing on piano even cheap one is better than on expensive keyboard. I guess it is time to take that next step and take your advice seriously since actually I have experienced significant difference in playing on real piano once I had a chance. Thanks you as well for making me realise that necessity. Amazing, how much one post can change... THANKS


----------



## Jaro

It is time to start improved a bit practice session for me. Based on advice from *'Dimace'* (Vielen Dank Nochmal - google translation  I hope it is OK. ) I start my session with Hanons and those hand/4th finger exercises. Luckily I have those plenty Hanons in my app *PM*. Like 20. Multiplied with scales number. Wow. Loads of fun  Now I recall I have used them some time ago and actually I've noticed quite improvement while playing them. Don't know why I stopped. Time to go back to that routine and play them for some time. Other then that, I, with you more experienced and maybe less experience too will start PLAYING, PRACTISING and HAVING LOADS OF FUN. Let's lift our mood and spirit with some music we like to play, or play some that will lead us to play at some point those pieces that take our breath away  PLAY! HAVE FUN! I will... right NOW!


----------



## Dimace

I don't know the Piano Marvel. It seems good and you like it. This is important. To like something. With my 47 years piano experience I can advise you (I hate advising…) only one thing: Correct Practice, Correct practice, Correct practice. The important is not the practice but the ''correct'' You can practice all the day long and do nothing. You can practice only 2 hours and make miracles. A good teacher is highly recommended. (Hanon, Czerny & Tausig! You must have ALL). Bravo!!!! 

(I have seen a video of you in You Tube, with the Für Elise... Free your self! Make mistakes! But DON'T play like a robot! Music is feelings and not just to hit the correct keys. The great Horowitz was making mistakes on stage… And? He was playing whole worlds. Colors and feelings beyond the human fantasy. Forget the technical correctness. It will come by the time. But, if you continue to play like machine, the true music will NEVER come)


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> I don't know the Piano Marvel. It seems good and you like it. This is important. To like something. With my 47 years piano experience I can advise you (I hate advising…) only one thing: Correct Practice, Correct practice, Correct practice. The important is not the practice but the ''correct'' You can practice all the day long and do nothing. You can practice only 2 hours and make miracles. A good teacher is highly recommended. (Hanon, Czerny & Tausig! You must have ALL). Bravo!!!!
> 
> (I have seen a video of you in You Tube, with the Für Elise... Free your self! Make mistakes! But DON'T play like a robot! Music is feelings and not just to hit the correct keys. The great Horowitz was making mistakes on stage… And? He was playing whole worlds. Colors and feelings beyond the human fantasy. Forget the technical correctness. It will come by the time. But, if you continue to play like machine, the true music will NEVER come)


Hi again, and again I am impressed with great advice. Thank you for your input. I was thinking for some time to find a teacher as support to finish this *PM* program. You know, I was wandering around at some point before I started that course/program and was moving nowhere. This app actually made me moving forward. I agree with you 100% about playing like a machine, and Für Elise as you mentioned is great example. I am now focusing more and to release that tension. I am working on it. And again just an idea came to my head. Will keep it to myself yet. Need to sort out few things right now. Will focus on it tomorrow. Thanks again for great advice, especially its delivery by not killing my spirit even though I know I do a lot of mistakes. After all all you could see on my videos is from self learn. I have a feeling that new doors have just opened for me. And I really appreciate that you threw me and my practice into different/right direction.

Wow. 47 years of experience. I feel like baby now! Only almost two years of practice and enjoying what I could for many more years. But I always say, it is never too late to do what you enjoy doing even just for your own FUN.

By the way, I did my practice today, and following great advice, spent ca. 45 minutes on Hanons and my 4th finger exercises. Rest of time I spend continuing with my program *PM*. You too, no matter how advanced you are, play, practice and have fun. Oh, new thing: practice right way, it is better then just playing like machine  I love that, and since tomorrow will try to change a bit my approach to my practice. Thanks again 'Dimace' for being here for me and anybody else who reads those daily posts.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Hello , Jaro . Are you a Moton Robot ? That's ok . You obviously survive ... mode: life coach .


----------



## Rogerx

> and anybody else who reads those daily posts.


I am one of theme, I admire your determination, if I was 50 years younger I would follow you.
Beside the music your devotion is a milestone on this site, they all brag about "composing "we we hardly see a one note on paper.
Keep going, I keep reading .


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> I am one of theme, I admire your determination, if I was 50 years younger I would follow you.
> Beside the music your devotion is a milestone on this site, they all brag about "composing "we we hardly see a one note on paper.
> Keep going, I keep reading .


Thank you *'Rogerx'* for support. I can guarantee that I will keep going. Now with a bit of input from *'Dimace'* I changed a bit my practice routine, and must say that it opened new door for me. It is only two days but I can see new exiting things to happen if I keep going this direction. I am really looking forward to next month practice.

I am glad to hear someone is actually reading it and takes it as kind of encouragement... maybe not only to piano practice commitment but anything we do in life. Step by step forward... let's learn bit by bit... improve and most of all, HAVE FUN.

I actually relaxed a bit or pushed myself to relax while playing, because as noticed on some previous posts, apparently I was too tensed to be perfect, which I wasn't anyway (perfect) and it took quite a chunk of joy from playing. So, again, new month will bring I guess loads of FUN.

But back to business: PLAY, PRACTICE, RELAX while playing and have a lot of FUN!

Ps. I did already my session, morning with some exercises I found from Karl Czerny in my app *PM*. and later during a day Hanons + 4th and not only 4th finger exercises + regular program I follow. And suddenly my piano time extended a bit... what I am happy about  ... and still I remember when at the beginning 45min was quite a challenge. It is not anymore... it is just a beginning 

PLAY PLAY PLAY! 
Take care.


----------



## Jaro

They say on TV, on internet and actually everywhere you go to stay home, don't go into crowded places etc. Well, why not use this time to spend a bit more playing music. Staying calm. Relaxing... and having some FUN at the same time. I did already what was planned for today, but who knows... if all that needs to be done will go smoothly then I will win some extra time to have even more time.
You too: PLAY, PRACTICE, RELAX and HAVE FUN. 
Let's calm a bit down in this 'crazy' time that affects more and more of us. Hopefully not for long


----------



## Jaro

It is time to start some FUN. Have yours too. PLAY and have FUN


----------



## Jaro

Early start today... Due to fact I got this new exercises: Hanons and 4th left hand finger exercises I had to add ca. 30-45 min of practice to my routine. Funny enough doing Hanons I've noticed how tensed my hands were and that actually I had as well some problems with my 2nd finger on my left hand. So, practising Hanons already gave some improvement even though it is too early to open a bottle of wine and celebrate. As mentioned in post above it should be visible after one month of practice. So, patience and consistency must be in place. Not mentioning that FUN part is there as well. I find Hanons quite enjoyable to practice. So I have FUN during this process. But enough about me. What about you?

Do you have some problems, struggles? Share with other people more advance in your instrument, don't worry about criticism, wait for those who actually want to help you and share their knowledge and take it to improve your music not those who wants to simply feed their ego by telling you are bad. We all are in some areas. Learning is a process, sometimes really long process. Most important is to focus on yourself and how much great time it gives you, how much it moves you to your goal, how much you improved since last month, how much you can play now vs what you were able months ago. Have fun. But don't forget about daily practice... I start mine now! As usually with my *PM app* because at least right now there is almost everything I need. Not all... but enough to keep going.

So, PLAY, PRACTICE, PERFORM in front of your family, friends and HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Guess what? Time to practice and have a bit of fun and quality time with my piano. Yes, I consider every hour with my piano practice as quality time. So, let's play again, let's fill air with music played as good as we can right now. Tomorrow will be even better.  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Why not to play a bit of music today/tonight... to start weekend with some enjoyable moments during this 'crazy' times. Actually, there is one thing good with all that social time limitation. We need to stay home in some countries already... so why not to play a bit. Improve. Practice. Soon or later this storm will be behind us and if nothing will affect us (hopefully not) we end up with a bit more skills then before instead worrying all the time. It is not easy task for some of us due to work we do and life we lead but let's try to see positive side of it and be aware of all warnings at the same time. 
So, I start my session now as usually and still with *PM app* but soon it will change... (soon means ca. 6 months) So, PLAY, PRACTICE, and HAVE FUN.


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Guess what? Time to practice and have a bit of fun and quality time with my piano. *Yes, I consider every hour with my piano practice as quality time.* So, let's play again, let's fill air with music played as good as we can right now. Tomorrow will be even better.  PLAY!


Correct statement! Keep going!


----------



## Jaro

And again good start of a day. It was quiet morning so I made it a bit louder by having a bit of fun with my piano and set my mood for a day with enthusiasm by completing what was planned regarding piano practice (Hanons as warm up + 4th finger exercises + plus closing level 5 in my *app PM* I use partially for learning + working on those pieces from method section) It was partially a bit of struggle but further in the practice session more and more joy I had.

So, have your fun. Simply PLAY or PRACTICE those skills that give you problem right now. Only continues action taken every day will take us faster to the place we want to be. By the way, slowing down and as mentioned by '*Dimace*' practising right way helps to improve faster then just playing. (I am guilty of that mistake in many areas of my practice. But now slowly improving and changing those bad habits)

Ps. Five stars from my program (prove below), and moving slowly to section 6. Once it is finished I will purchase new PIANO  Can't wait for it. One of the goals that keeps me going 









Have a great day!


----------



## Dimace

Try also the 1st exercise of Hanon (CEFGH /HGFEC) in many various keys. (to put your fingers also to the black keys). After this, legato, staccato, P, F, etc. and with various rhythmical combinations and speeds. Your goal> Every single note MUST sounds equal to the previous and to the next! You will be amazed with your progress. Well done, my friend.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Try also the 1st exercise of Hanon (CEFGH /HGFEC) in many various keys. (to put your fingers also to the black keys). After this, legato, staccato, P, F, etc. and with various rhythmical combinations and speeds. Your goal> Every single note MUST sounds equal to the previous and to the next! You will be amazed with your progress. Well done, my friend.


Again I am grateful for your suggestions, and certainly will put it into my routine. Starting today. I consider myself lucky that somehow you appeared here with your input. I hope your suggestions will also help others who read those posts. So, without waiting to much, I start playing NOW. So, let's have some FUN and enjoy some music and work on some progress in whatever we might practice right now.


----------



## Jaro

What is better start of a week then piano practice. I did my piano (Hanon) practice first thing in the morning and now I am ready for regular one  You too have fun playing today some music. Practice those skills you are after, learn that piece you would like to play, stretch your skills and most of all, as always HAVE FUN. Time to do some progress... let's practice: NOW


----------



## Rogerx

Jaro said:


> What is better start of a week then piano practice. I did my piano (Hanon) practice first thing in the morning and now I am ready for regular one  You too have fun playing today some music. Practice those skills you are after, learn that piece you would like to play, stretch your skills and most of all, as always HAVE FUN. Time to do some progress... let's practice: NOW


Our piano tuner canceled his appointment, to dangerous .


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> Our piano tuner canceled his appointment, to dangerous .


Oh yes. I wouldn't risk playing as well  something might explode 

Sadly due to new restrictions regarding common problem we have around the world I spend just a moment with my piano. Loads of work to reorganise my life to meet new restrictions here in UK. Job is almost done. And for sure tomorrow! Right in the morning. All is set, piano in place, motivation high and can't wait to do it... tomorrow though for me.

But you may be in a bit better situation... so, you already know what I am going to write: YES! PLAY! and HAVE FUN


----------



## Rogerx

Jaro said:


> Oh yes. I wouldn't risk playing as well  something might explode
> 
> Sadly due to new restrictions regarding common problem we have around the world I spend just a moment with my piano. Loads of work to reorganise my life to meet new restrictions here in UK. Job is almost done. And for sure tomorrow! Right in the morning. All is set, piano in place, motivation high and can't wait to do it... tomorrow though for me.
> 
> But you may be in a bit better situation... so, you already know what I am going to write: YES! PLAY! and HAVE FUN


I have to wait, it's sounding now as if you standing on a cat's tail, bus as soon as they can they come,................... man you made me enthusiast again. :tiphat:


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> I have to wait, it's sounding now as if you standing on a cat's tail, bus as soon as they can they come,................... man you made me enthusiast again. :tiphat:


Poor cat... poor tail... and your EARS  Yes, better to wait.

I am happy you are enthusiast again, that makes us two at least.

So for other enthusiasts who can play today, let's do it and as usually have a lot of FUN. I am waiting right now for sun to go down, it would be a shame to loose it since this is such a beautiful day, and will be even better when I and you will make our sound better by simply practising again and making even small progress.

HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Few last days delivered unexpected difficulties but... NOW I will have my two hours of FUN. No time to waste, so I start my *app PM* and I am beginning that time of FUN playing, practising and improving.

You too, find perfect time to play, or make time to play and HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

In the middle of my practice session and after those Hanons and a bit of scales practice. Thanks to your advice '*Dimace*' I am experiencing something new during my sessions. First my play for some pieces I recorded already I sound even worse then before. But this actually good thing. I am following your advice plus I watched some YT explanation from some pianists to even better understand your suggestions (staccato, legato, piano, forte) and I was doing few things wrong. Probably I would notice that earlier if I would have not electric piano. I am happy anyway, because now I am focusing a bit more during my Hanon and scales exercises on technique like I supposed to. Due to that my playing simply collapsed a bit because I don't have that skills yet, but it is improving. So, thanks again... I have loads of Hanons here in my *app PM*. I will never get bored with that, there is always something new to practice.

To all who read this... it is time to practice for you too... if not NOW, then have it in your mind that IT HAS TO HAPPEN TODAY! Why loose those moments of joy improving your skills and your sound. You see, we all are rubbish at some point, and through practice, and advises from more experienced musicians we can only get better. So, practice and have fun to reach your goals faster


----------



## Dimace

Keep going, my friend. Scales and arpeggios are also VERY important. Try scales (for the beginning) which have up to two black keys. Major, minor, etc. You must play these up to TWO octaves ONLY. Not more! Up and down. Your goal> Equal, balanced sound. Don't be in a harry. Put your fingers firmly into the keys.* Use metronome*, if you have one. Enjoy!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Keep going, my friend. Scales and arpeggios are also VERY important. Try scales (for the beginning) which have up to two black keys. Major, minor, etc. You must play these up to TWO octaves ONLY. Not more! Up and down. Your goal> Equal, balanced sound. Don't be in a harry. Put your fingers firmly into the keys.* Use metronome*, if you have one. Enjoy!


I knew that, but I've just realised recently what to focus on while practising them reading your suggestions... and actually I really enjoy that process. Saying that it is time to continue and do it again... So, let's play again today, let's have fun and let's enjoy those steps we take to be better every day  Time to START!


----------



## Jaro

It is time to start play/practise today. Me as usually with Hanons and scales plus continuing with my *PM* program which actually slowed down a bit due to Hanon exercises. But it is fun anyway, focusing on playing it right (hopefully) and improving slowly brings joy because I guess that leads to mastering more and more skills which will pay off later  
So, work on your skills, work on those pieces you want to play and as usually HAVE FUN and if there are moments of doubt, struggle... do not worry, it will pass! But you know that already, right?

PLAY, PRACTICE, ENJOY!a


----------



## mehak

Hi, 

I start my day by performing some meditation. It keeps me going throughout the day. Then some light cardio. 

After breakfast, I go to my favorite place in my home and practice the violin for a good two to three hours. That is my morning routine. Then I rest for some time, have lunch and spend time with family and pets. 

Then again when everyone gets busy with their routine. It's me and my violin again. Usually, I take online lessons at night and practice them in the morning. 

That's my routine would love to hear everyone else's.


----------



## Jaro

mehak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I start my day by performing some meditation. It keeps me going throughout the day. Then some light cardio.
> 
> After breakfast, I go to my favorite place in my home and practice the violin for a good two to three hours. That is my morning routine. Then I rest for some time, have lunch and spend time with family and pets.
> 
> Then again when everyone gets busy with their routine. It's me and my violin again. Usually, I take online lessons at night and practice them in the morning.
> 
> That's my routine would love to hear everyone else's.


Hi All, practice done plus some video which I will try to share tomorrow... and as usually had some fun playing, though some struggles as well. It is a process, right? So, spot your piano, violin, guitar or any other instrument you play and HAVE SOME FUN. 
PLAY, PRACTICE, ENJOY 

Ps. *'mehak'*, my morning routine, in few words, for most of days is meditation, listening piano music for some time, piano exercises for ca. 30-45 min, reading, planing day, recently meditation and yoga thanks to my partner who develops her online business based on those... and of course breakfast and coffee ... two or three hours with music: great way to spend some time, right?
I see this is your first post on this forum, so, I do the honers saying: It is pleasure to have you here, and I am more then sure you will find it as a great source of knowledge, advises and who knows, maybe friends


----------



## Jaro

And again it is time to have some fun. After watching few videos where piano teachers show how to play staccato it is time to put it into action with my Hanons. On the way I actually learnt that it comes from the name of composer Charles-Louis Hanon. It is never too late to gain some knowledge, right? Anyway, it is time to play, practice and have some great time. You too, plan it for today and enjoy the music you play 

Ps. This video is the one done just few days after new piano routine with Hanons, so improvements may not be visible yet. Enjoy watching and I am really open for your suggestions. Last time thanks to *'Dimace'* new improved practice was introduced. Have fun.


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> And again it is time to have some fun. After watching few videos where piano teachers show how to play staccato it is time to put it into action with my Hanons. On the way I actually learnt that it comes from the name of composer Charles-Louis Hanon. It is never too late to gain some knowledge, right? Anyway, it is time to play, practice and have some great time. You too, plan it for today and enjoy the music you play
> 
> Ps. This video is the one done just few days after new piano routine with Hanons, so improvements may not be visible yet. Enjoy watching and I am really open for your suggestions. Last time thanks to *'Dimace'* new improved practice was introduced. Have fun.


Much better this one. I listened more music and less robot. Attention! Do you know how many times you used the 4th finger of your left hand in this (small) piece? ZERO! Null, nada! Maybe the finger placement you followed excludes the use of the 4th, but try to involve ALWAYS this finger when you play. It is essential. If you don't do it, it will be weaker (it is weak of its nature in comparison to the other fingers) and after you will have a lot of difficulties to bring it back to full power. I saw progress. Keep going!

(play some easy scales Piano (P). When it comes to 4th, play Forte or FF. Try to hammer the key! Up/down vertical-direct movement).


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Much better this one. I listened more music and less robot. Attention! Do you know how many times you used the 4th finger of your left hand in this (small) piece? ZERO! Null, nada! Maybe the finger placement you followed excludes the use of the 4th, but try to involve ALWAYS this finger when you play. It is essential. If you don't do it, it will be weaker (it is weak of its nature in comparison to the other fingers) and after you will have a lot of difficulties to bring it back to full power. I saw progress. Keep going!
> 
> (play some easy scales Piano (P). When it comes to 4th, play Forte or FF. Try to hammer the key! Up/down vertical-direct movement).


Another day and first part of practice behind me. Loads of FUN. You too, PLAY, PRACTICE, ENJOY.

*'Dimace'* - thanks for checking the video and giving another valuable suggestions. I will follow them. I tried to follow your advice about playing as a machine. And had to tell that you were completely right. I was like machine. I hope with all new approach and practice this will change over time. Thanks.

I am doing as well those Hanons, and actually just focused on first one with training my strength in C and bringing G as well slowly with one black key F#. I play it slowly first with each hand separately, repeating 4th finger like you suggested hammering the key few times. Then I increase speed and play it Forte, and then legato. Then I play it again from slow speed to full from my app which is at the moment 60 with each hand separately and then both together. Then I start staccato. And here comes the question. I learnt from various sources there are three types of staccato, or how you can play them:
1. Finger staccato. (like grabbing the keys)
2. Wrist staccato.
3. Arm staccato.

I try to with slow speed utilise 1 and 2 with Hanons and scale up and down. For arm staccato I try to play chords from scales. Is this right approach or you may have some suggestions?

Ps. I moved back to some simpler piece to work on that 4th finger as well. I try it like notes show with right fingering and then wherever I can I play 4th one. Will see soon results of that. Short piece, but hope will help to strengthen the finger.

Again to all who read... *PLAY and HAVE FUN today*!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Another day and first part of practice behind me. Loads of FUN. You too, PLAY, PRACTICE, ENJOY.
> 
> *'Dimace'* - thanks for checking the video and giving another valuable suggestions. I will follow them. I tried to follow your advice about playing as a machine. And had to tell that you were completely right. I was like machine. I hope with all new approach and practice this will change over time. Thanks.
> 
> I am doing as well those Hanons, and actually just focused on first one with training my strength in C and bringing G as well slowly with one black key F#. I play it slowly first with each hand separately, repeating 4th finger like you suggested hammering the key few times. Then I increase speed and play it Forte, and then legato. Then I play it again from slow speed to full from my app which is at the moment 60 with each hand separately and then both together. Then I start staccato. And here comes the question. I learnt from various sources there are three types of staccato, or how you can play them:
> 1. Finger staccato. (like grabbing the keys)
> 2. Wrist staccato.
> *3. Arm staccato. *
> 
> I try to with slow speed utilise 1 and 2 with Hanons and scale up and down. For arm staccato I try to play chords from scales. Is this right approach or you may have some suggestions?
> 
> Ps. I moved back to some simpler piece to work on that 4th finger as well. I try it like notes show with right fingering and then wherever I can I play 4th one. Will see soon results of that. Short piece, but hope will help to strengthen the finger.
> 
> Again to all who read... *PLAY and HAVE FUN today*!


Forget the bold… :lol:

When you make your videos, look at them. Compare them to the older one. This is a good way to see your progress and your mistakes. In the future try to include also your body. (not your head, your upper body to the shoulders) I want to see how this is participating. Play and enjoy!


----------



## Jaro

All right everybody... time to relax and have some fun. So, lets PLAY, PRACTICE, IMPROVE and ENJOY... after all it will be another step to mastery  Start now!

'Dimace' - thanks again for suggestions.  Have a great day!


----------



## Jaro

And again back to piano practice. As usually enthusiastic as usually loads of things to learn and practice. But lets remember we have time, not all can be done overnight. Lets keep impatience locked somewhere and patiently practice those skills. When we add up all those days with practice we will gain one day skills that will help us play more and more advanced pieces.

So, I start now with my app *PM* and Hanons and scales as a warm up and a bit more plus some real fun learning new piece of material and recovering some old one, much easier too play (fingering) but challenging to make it sound like music not MACHINE playing (my error). Have fun. PLAY, PRACTICE, ENJOY


----------



## Jaro

Will today be filled with new joy, new discovery, new skill, new... new... There is only one way to check it out while having some fun too  Let's play again, let's focus on some challenge we have and let's take it one step closer to finally mastering it. So? You already know what I am going to write: PLAY, PRACTICE, HAVE FUN! Who knows, maybe today is a day we will have this WOW moment  Somehow it always surprises you. Play!

I am starting now!


----------



## Jaro

It might be scary at the beginning but when we keep going all those overcome fears will become our assets.. More we know, more we learn, more we understand, more we see where our weak points lies. It is only up to us to strengthen them, one by one, day by day while our practice, or simply by taking action. Patience and commitment takes huge part here. Over time, for some of us faster for some of us a bit slower, but eventually we will get there where our hopes lies. PRACTICE, LEARN, HAVE FUN on the way and you will reach your goals. 
My practice starts NOW!  Have yours too. After all it is loads of FUN


----------



## Jaro

Again time to have some fun and practice those skills. Today and next few days for me is step back for a bit, playing short piece from my *app PM*. Will have fun playing it with given fingering and (Dimace) changing it a bit and playing with using more often 4th left hand finger. First version will be ready soon, the other a bit later as usually on my *yt channel*. I find it quite good exercise, and gives an idea of the fact that fingering is something we can always change that suits our hands. Mine are quite thick 

Anyway PLAY PRACTICE and HAVE FUN as usually


----------



## Jaro

A bit disorganised due to change of routine but nothing changes with: PIANO PRACTICE. It is time to play again. So, join me and play too. Practice, play and have fun.


----------



## Jaro

Weather is great in my location, it is a shame I can't go out due to common difficulties... but there is something we (I as well) can do: PLAY! HAVE FUN! IMPROVE! LEARN SOMETHING NEW!

So, with no time to waste, I start my *PM app*, and then after few practice Hanons and scales will come time to try to master, as well as possible, some piece of music to enjoy... and try to make it sound like music. We will see what practice will bring. Do yours! After all it gives loads of FUN.


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Again time to have some fun and practice those skills. Today and next few days for me is step back for a bit, playing short piece from my *app PM*. Will have fun playing it with given fingering and (Dimace) changing it a bit and playing with using more often 4th left hand finger. First version will be ready soon, the other a bit later as usually on my *yt channel*. I find it quite good exercise, and gives an idea of the fact that fingering is something we can always change that suits our hands. Mine are quite thick
> 
> Anyway PLAY PRACTICE and HAVE FUN as usually


Your Tarantella was quite good! Keep going, my friend.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Your Tarantella was quite good! Keep going, my friend.


Oh, thank you. I will keep going. Ups and downs happen. I really appreciate your comments. Soon you will have another one to asses... mercy please  NO! I rather face the truth, it is easier to correct mistakes then.

Anyway, I did a bit of practice today already and recorded some as well. More about it tomorrow. Hopefully will manage to upload it to my *channel*.

But, now it is time to have even more fun by learning something new from my *PM*.

You too, find time today/tonight and have some music time (piano, guitar, violin etc.) HAVE FUN, CONTINUE WITH YOUR PRACTICE, and most of all: ENJOY YOUR PROGRESS


----------



## Jaro

Early start today, because there is a lot of things to do before I will be able to play. However as promised another piece I use for some exercises I practice recently. 4th finger from my left hand used seldom but I change fingering a bit as well to use it more often playing this piece. Will find some time to record it as well... probably next week. For now, enjoy this one  All comments welcome.

So, play today, move a bit forward and as usually HAVE FUN!

And now for you: Satin Gloves from my program on my *YT Channel*


----------



## Dimace

Very well! As I have seen from your PM video, you have no body issues. You are sitting correctly, you make no unnecessary movements, your shoulders are natural, etc. It should be beneficial to make again this video playing with some P, F, PP and FF of your choice. The way you feel it, outside the score. Especially when you start playing, the first bar, must be with greater decision.Don't be afraid to hammer (a little bit and for practice reasons only) the piano. Built up your self confidence!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Very well! As I have seen from your PM video, you have no body issues. You are sitting correctly, you make no unnecessary movements, your shoulders are natural, etc. It should be beneficial to make again this video playing with some P, F, PP and FF of your choice. The way you feel it, outside the score. Especially when you start playing, the first bar, must be with greater decision.Don't be afraid to hammer (a little bit and for practice reasons only) the piano. Built up your self confidence!


Hi, thank you for your comment. Happy that I actually do something good. Thanks for another advice. I did play yesterday like you suggested, and must say: I REALLY ENJOYED THE RESULT. I see a bit of problem with letting control go, being a bit afraid of making mistake, thinking in this case a bit outside the box. I got it now. Thanks.

Back to practice, whoever reads it. Let's have some fun. Go forward even you think you are wrong, soon or later you will get it right. So, let's PRACTICE, PLAY and HAVE LOADS OF FUN!!!


----------



## Jaro

Happy Easter everybody. Let's have some fun today and play a bit of our instruments just for fun, just to enjoy  Of course a bit of warm up will be handy but then... lets release it and have fun.


----------



## Jaro

New week, new challenges, new hopes and seven days to fill with practice. Time to start now. Are you ready? Let's play and practice NOW. Let's have some FUN and do some progress


----------



## Jaro

Play Have fun today again


----------



## Jaro

I am stuck! Learning that piece of music from my app *PM level 5E* and I have impression more I try it gets worse and worse. Ufff... So, My idea is to record it as it is now, and let's see what smarter and more experienced will say how to make it sound better. So far your advice brought some light into my practice.

... but practice has to be done so let's do some! Let's enjoy a bit what we like playing and we are able so far. Let's practice those warm up exercises and as usually after ENJOY THE PROCESS. *HAVE FUN*!


----------



## Jaro

Morning with piano. For me it is good start of a day. So, starting with Hanons and scales practice to warm up and work a bit on my hands... there is no rush here... and then again will be back into my piece of music I am trying to learn. Will see how it will be today.

Plan your practice session and then: *ACTION*! PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE FUN!

Great about playing is when you think something is right, best you can do, and then your skills slightly improve and you are back in the NEW because you know it can sound better. So, what we can do? Practice, practice, practice. Sometimes it is a struggle because whatever you do it doesn't sound good... but I see it as a part of new discovery, part of progress. Once new skills will sink in you, suddenly it is easier and we reach new level of what our music can sound. Almost everyday is a new discovery. There is so much to enjoy... Practice! Don't take away it from your life. Those moments even sometimes we struggle keeps me going, and I am pretty sure once you will notice them it will keep you going as well  HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

I just had my piano time and who knows... maybe later I will join you again to work a bit on my skills. Now it is your turn to play your instrument and as usually HAVE FUN 

As promised another piece I am working on and actually a bit tired. So I recorded it for some suggestions and moving forward learning new piece of music and will go back to it after short brake. Anyway, enjoy watching. Comments more then welcome


----------



## visionquest1972

I took Keyboard Skills in college (I had never played piano before college). The hard thing for me was getting both hands to play separate lines. I guess it is tougher to learn when you start so late in life.


----------



## Jaro

visionquest1972 said:


> I took Keyboard Skills in college (I had never played piano before college). The hard thing for me was getting both hands to play separate lines. I guess it is tougher to learn when you start so late in life.


Hello, I guess it is tougher then what children can do... they are so natural with almost everything. What I learn from them on daily basis is: try it till you get it. They don't think it is impossible, they barely think about failure, they just try and try over and over again  So, head up! Through daily practice you can do it! You WILL do it! Keep playing. Keep having fun


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> I just had my piano time and who knows... maybe later I will join you again to work a bit on my skills. Now it is your turn to play your instrument and as usually HAVE FUN
> 
> As promised another piece I am working on and actually a bit tired. So I recorded it for some suggestions and moving forward learning new piece of music and will go back to it after short brake. Anyway, enjoy watching. Comments more then welcome


Not bad. You are making some progress. Take a GOD look at your videos. Do you see the space between the 3rd and the 4th finger (LH)? You MUST correct this NOW. Otherwise you are progressing well and your sound is much better than before. Keep going!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Not bad. You are making some progress. Take a GOD look at your videos. Do you see the space between the 3rd and the 4th finger (LH)? You MUST correct this NOW. Otherwise you are progressing well and your sound is much better than before. Keep going!


Thanks. With that hand... that is quite a subject. I was playing basketball through my education and my fingers, well, some of them were broken, some knuckles twisted - basically loads of small injuries. I am not saying that gap is due to those past injuries but I thought so. I will try to correct that gap... do you have some exercises in mind that could help? PS. that 5th left finger looking quite weird had the most dramatic injury that is why it looks so weird  Well... mistakes of the past, but I enjoyed a lot playing basketball so I don't regret it...

...like now (to all who read):
I don't regret playing piano, though my hands are not dream of any pianist I guess. But it gives so much fun, right? So, to all... lets play again today, lets have some fun!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Thanks. With that hand... that is quite a subject. I was playing basketball through my education and my fingers, well, some of them were broken, some knuckles twisted - basically loads of small injuries. I am not saying that gap is due to those past injuries but I thought so. I will try to correct that gap... do you have some exercises in mind that could help? PS. that 5*th left finger looking quite weird* had the most dramatic injury that is why it looks so weird  Well... mistakes of the past, but I enjoyed a lot playing basketball so I don't regret it...
> 
> ...like now (to all who read):
> I don't regret playing piano, though my hands are not dream of any pianist I guess. But it gives so much fun, right? So, to all... lets play again today, lets have some fun!


I have seen the most unbelievable positional problems with the 5th finger left and right and I say nothing because the 4th problem is more (for now) important. The 5th finger, has the ''freedom'' of its position and, despite is not nice to have it in unnatural position, can solve by its self many problems , let us say, automatically / naturally. Try to tight the 5th with your 4th finger while you are playing and tell me how do you feel. Do you have some pain? If not the finger is OK and with (a lot of) practice you will correct the position. For the beginning LOOK at your finger, when you play, and try to have it parallel to 4th. Play 4th/5th exercises in strictly conjunction. Melody, rhythm etc are NOT IMPORTANT. Only the position. Keep going.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> I have seen the most unbelievable positional problems with the 5th finger left and right and I say nothing because the 4th problem is more (for now) important. The 5th finger, has the ''freedom'' of its position and, despite is not nice to have it in unnatural position, can solve by its self many problems , let us say, automatically / naturally. Try to tight the 5th with your 4th finger while you are playing and tell me how do you feel. Do you have some pain? If not the finger is OK and with (a lot of) practice you will correct the position. For the beginning LOOK at your finger, when you play, and try to have it parallel to 4th. Play 4th/5th exercises in strictly conjunction. Melody, rhythm etc are NOT IMPORTANT. Only the position. Keep going.


Thanks again for new challenge!!! To get rid of all those emotions regarding my hands I will cry a bit about it over my piano (not to long though, it is electric) , call some nice "names" towards my hands, kick some furniture, hang my cat... oh NO, first I had to buy a cat... No, just kidding. I will work on your suggestions. I love that challenge especially that it can improve my performance. So, it is time to do some research, play a bit, find what we are exactly talking about here and for sure I will FIRE some questions soon.

For all who have some problems with your playing DO NOT WORRY. It is actually good thing that we come to the point when we learn about them. IT IS IMPROVEMENT INVITATION. Let's accept it, work on it and as usually HAVE FUN! Good days are coming.

So, PLAY, PRACTICE, ENJOY!!!


----------



## Jaro

And as usually time to PLAY! Join me and play as well. Let's improve a bit today, let's practice, let's have fun. I have quite a lot to work on, and I believe that you will find some too. Let's do it! Let's again move a bit forward. Most of all reserve some time to have FUN. ENJOY! NOW!


----------



## Rogerx

Jaro said:


> And as usually time to PLAY! Join me and play as well. Let's improve a bit today, let's practice, let's have fun. I have quite a lot to work on, and I believe that you will find some too. Let's do it! Let's again move a bit forward. Most of all reserve some time to have FUN. ENJOY! NOW!


With a bit of luck the piano tuner can tune in June.....


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> With a bit of luck the piano tuner can tune in June.....


Sad! ... but push whoever you need to push to have it as soon as possible... after all earlier you start FUN WILL BEGIN 
June is not that far from now. I am waiting for you to join the journey and while waiting will work on those fingers of mine and another piece in my program. Another challenge 

Everybody else, let's PLAY again today!


----------



## Jaro

Sometimes it is the hardest just to start. Especially when weather is like today. Loads of sun! Garden is whispering to tempt to go there and simply relax. As great this offer is I find equally tempting to play a bit and work on those fingers of mine. Especially it looks like there is something I can do through practice to make them play better, faster, nicer etc. 

Leave your temptation behind you, and HAVE FUN with me  Playing, practising and enjoying the progress. Not tomorrow... NOW!
Let's have some fun! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Observing those fingers of mine in my left hand and through some practice exercises it looks like major problem is in finger no 3. Thanks 'Dimace' for pointing the problem there. Now, once I notify that weird behaviour it is easier to work on it. Apparently once playing Hanon in C and working on that gap between those fingers I've noticed that my 3rd finger (left hand) likes to lean or kiss finger no 2. Once I focus and play it slowly it is without much tension there to keep it straight or straighter. I guess it will take a bit of focus and slow practice then faster and faster to teach that finger to stay where it should stay. Now is time to undo some what was done through daily practice. Good thing is that gap will be much smaller. At the same time 4th finger needs a bit of correction too, but not much I guess, because when I try it too hard there is quite a tension in my upper part of hand that causes pain. So, I will work for now on my 3rd and a bit on 4th and let's see some results and if necessary correct it even further. 

But enough about my problem. Work on your imperfections to make your music better to impress whoever you want to impress or simply like me to have loads of FUN and enjoyment from the fact that we can sound better... day after day, week after week, month after month. So, let's play! Let's do another step forward. ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

And there are days when you think why the hell you are doing this? What's the point? Where it leads? So hard to start anything... well... let's use it as a call to action to review goals and maybe adjust the path we take. Maybe instead of playing listening to some nice music and just relax... NO! Those fingers needs more practice! Some practice must be done. But listening to some calm piano music certainly will help 

So, I hope you are exited today and will take advantage and you will PLAY, PLAY, PLAY! Me: Need to rewire a bit but some practice time will be involved!

HAVE FUN as always! PRACTICE.


----------



## Dimace

Well done! Only a specialist can accurately say which finger has problem. You suffered some injuries, as you said, and maybe the rehabilitation wasn't the best. Take care (you are doing well) always to notice these ''mirror'' effects between the fingers. Try always to have your fingers rested over the keys. Otherwise you could injured other parts of your hands. Keep going, my friend.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Well done! Only a specialist can accurately say which finger has problem. You suffered some injuries, as you said, and maybe the rehabilitation wasn't the best. Take care (you are doing well) always to notice these ''mirror'' effects between the fingers. Try always to have your fingers rested over the keys. Otherwise you could injured other parts of your hands. Keep going, my friend.


When we are young and feel invincible we do some crazy things that we need to pay for later. That was my mistake of playing basketball with injured fingers. I even played with broken finger (really not smart thing to do) but still remember that game. Used my left hand, not my dominant hand. Focused of my limitations every shot I made was right in the basket. That brings reflection, that if we are focused and commit to what we want to achieve we really can make it happen. So, let's focus on those small imperfections, lack of anything we may feel we don't have and through PRACTICE and working on them turn them into our strength. I might not be able to play some really great pieces composed by almost countless great ones but I will still pursue that dream to play piano as good as I possibly can with what I got. It will take time, but I can promise to all who read it... it is totally worth it. It will not come to you overnight but through daily practice. One day you wake up and look back and realise how much you accomplished... and it will always feel like beginning because with music there is no end. Every day is new discovery. Every day is new challenge. One after one will make us stronger, will make us more complete, will make us more happy. Now is the best part, once you and I accept the challenge and focus on ACTION: real fun come to us. Playing is fun. It is hard sometimes but with one hundred percent I can say: IT IS FUN. IT GIVES A LOT OF JOY. So: PLAY, PRACTICE and experience that FUN!

Thanks again Dimace for great input into my journey. Day by day I feel I understand more and at the same time I see how much left to learn. Great! I don't like to be bored  How can I? How can we? ... with music 

Great Evening to ALL who are here


----------



## Alina

No problem!
Pleasure to be here and i hope everyone is safe during these mad times

I'm taking this time to learn about violins and i'll share my updates here!


----------



## Rogerx

> Thanks again Dimace for great input into my journey. Day by day I feel I understand more and at the same time I see how much left to learn. Great! I don't like to be bored How can I? How can we? ... with music
> 
> Great Evening to ALL who are here


I'll thrive on your enthusiasm and can't wait to start again.


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> I'll thrive on your enthusiasm and can't wait to start again.


Can't wait, ha! Great feeling, isn't it? June is closer and closer... day by day 

Luckily I can, and I hope all other members, who read it, as well. So, those who can play today let's do it again. For a while. Just to celebrate the fact WE CAN! PLAY, PRACTICE, HAVE LOADS OF FUN!... I will  NOW!


----------



## Jaro

Let's continue our journey today again. This train never stops. It is only up to us how long we will stay on one particular station missing those trains that will take us further to next stations. Playing is our train, stations are our accomplishments, challenges, satisfaction, improvements, skills. It is up to us how our train will look/sound like. More practice, more regular practice and our train will improve and at some point... who knows... you will design/compose your own train! Do not wait to start too long... PLAY PRACTICE ENJOY - Be creator of your own train 

Ps. And apparently this post was about train


----------



## Jaro

As boring as it may be but today start is again with Scales and Hanons to me... still just touching the subject. In almost every profession if not every profession basics are most important. So as warm up as usually focusing on basics time to start my practice session. 

How about you. Are you ready to make this day count? Let's play, practice and do another step towards better sound, more skills, greater understanding of music etc. Time is NOW. PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Another day, another chance to improve. So, without waiting too long I start my *PM app* and start working on those fingers of mine... slight improvement noticeable already... much more to do though. It all takes time. Some things we can't speed up, only through daily routines we can make things happen faster. Slow means fast, day by day and results will come. Would be great to have it all straight away but then satisfaction from effort we put in there would be smaller I guess. So, let's play, practice, improve and be happy/proud of even small steps towards our goals.

HAVE FUN TODAY! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

So it is time again to play today. If you haven't done it yet, jump straight to it because: THERE IS A LOT OF FUN! ... and will be more once you get better and better. I love it, because after all that effort there is a promise land music offers: no limits whatsoever  Let's run there through step by step process of improving our skills and correcting mistakes we will do, fails we will experience etc. All to make us stronger and better in playing any instrument we might play. So: PLAY, PRACTICE, HAVE FUN! I will in seconds 

Have a great day!


----------



## Jaro

Early morning wake up but it was worth it. Full of energy looking forward to play again. I hope you too feel enthusiastic what today's practice will give you. Maybe not straight away but in long term... another step to reach your goal. So, plan is simple for today: PLAY , PRACTICE, WORK ON IMPERFECTIONS and: FUN!

Next upload of my progress to hopefully inspire you a bit that hard work pays off. In this piece there are still things I struggle with but it is a journey of new discovery of the problems and working on them on daily basis. Then at some point instead being a problem they will become your/mine strength. So, heads up, practice leads to miracles and what seems to be impossible after some period of fails becomes more easy and finally a skill to use while playing.

Below new piece I work on. All comments welcome. Have fun watching and most of all have fun playing your music:


----------



## Jaro

It is again time to continue what we started: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN and HAVE FUN! I will as well in just few seconds  Join me and lets grow together day by day


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Early morning wake up but it was worth it. Full of energy looking forward to play again. I hope you too feel enthusiastic what today's practice will give you. Maybe not straight away but in long term... another step to reach your goal. So, plan is simple for today: PLAY , PRACTICE, WORK ON IMPERFECTIONS and: FUN!
> 
> Next upload of my progress to hopefully inspire you a bit that hard work pays off. In this piece there are still things I struggle with but it is a journey of new discovery of the problems and working on them on daily basis. Then at some point instead being a problem they will become your/mine strength. So, heads up, practice leads to miracles and what seems to be impossible after some period of fails becomes more easy and finally a skill to use while playing.
> 
> Below new piece I work on. All comments welcome. Have fun watching and most of all have fun playing your music:


Not bad at all. Calm and sustained sound. Right hand, very good. Left, keep working.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Not bad at all. Calm and sustained sound. Right hand, very good. Left, keep working.


Ufff... I am happy that there is something good. Great.

Yes, I feel that my left hand is much weaker than right one. Somehow, my right hand, since I started working seriously on Hanons and Scales trying implement what you suggested relaxed a bit more. 
Left is trying to catch up. But with those suggestion I got from you I believe... No! - I will make it strong and finally relax it much more then it is now. It is quite slow process though. Due to those fingers on my left hand it gets tired quite quick when I work slowly to correct those imperfections. But some rest playing different exercises relaxes it again a bit, and then I am back on those exercises again and over and over again 

It is actually fun when you know you work on something you KNOW will improve your skills. Quite enthusiastic about that and focus on the task.

Thanks again for good words. Happy you did not spoiled me too much and said: "Left, keep working"  <- I am on it!


----------



## Jaro

Today for me is day off. One day of the year when I don't push myself at all for anything. Some thinking and planning for next year of existence... loads of fun but as well reality check. Tomorrow new start. Today is celebration time. 43 NOW Let see what next year on the planet will bring 

But you may want to enjoy a bit this day the way we like the most, right? I mean PLAYING and HAVING FUN as usually... so PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY


----------



## Jaro

New start today, new goals set and new routine in place. So, early start for me with first practice session just to work on Hanons and scales in the morning. Later during a day much more fun session with learning and practising new pieces of music and putting in action what was trained during first session. I hope it will work well... if not small adjustments will be in place. #

So, let's PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE FUN. I start my *app PM* right away and will have some fun with Hanons and Scales while working on that left hand of mine 

Have a great day!


----------



## Jaro

New day, new chance to move a bit forward. Let's not waste that chance and PLAY, PRACTICE and as reward: HAVE A BIT OF FUN DOING IT


----------



## Jaro

Same story like yesterday, week ago, month ago... we need to keep going while enjoying what we do. Music helps a lot. Each day, with practice we get better, we know more, we understand more, we find best way for us to practice to move forward. Without action there is only a dream in our heads, with each step taken on daily basis we move forward to our goals and actually even we are not perfect we are living a dream.

Keep your dreams alive by taking action! PLAY, PRACTICE and as always ENJOY having loads of FUN!

I start my *PM app* and start those warm up exercises to move later forward with new piece to learn  Excited already Are you? Who knows what today will bring... let's see


----------



## Jaro

If you are here, it means that you love to play piano or any other instrument, or you want to play one. WHY WAIT? Let's do it again! Or let's start now! No matter what level of proficiency you are right now... tomorrow you can still discover something new... that is the beauty of music: there are no limits! So, let's fly: PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY!


----------



## Rogerx

Jaro said:


> If you are here, it means that you love to play piano or any other instrument, or you want to play one. WHY WAIT? Let's do it again! Or let's start now! No matter what level of proficiency you are right now... tomorrow you can still discover something new... that is the beauty of music: there are no limits! So, let's fly: PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY!


The piano tuner comes ( as all goes well ) June 16th .


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> The piano tuner comes ( as all goes well ) June 16th .


It is closer and closer  So, you must wait yet and can only enjoy music you listen to, not bad as well  Have fun 
And all others who read this me included we have something to do today: PLAY, PRACTICE and as always HAVE FUN! Starting right NOW!


----------



## Jaro

Hello everybody who reads it. It came to my attention that today is 1 year since I've started this topic. So, let's celebrate as usually with playing a bit of music. No matter where we are now with our skills development. Let's enjoy it today even more then on daily basis. One year just flew by but with daily practice there is great improvement. Maybe it could be better, maybe worse. I am happy where I am now, and looking forward to stay with you for next year here writing those words: PLAY, PRACTICE, ENJOY

So with no further ado, I start my *app PM* and continue my practice with question that has no answer: where I will be next year with my piano journey? Daily practice will put me in some place in music world after next year. Where I will be? Where you will be? It is only up to us. More we practice, further we will be, smarter we practice, more skills we will gain. Whatever we will do for next year, let's not forget to enjoy the path we took. It is filled with fun but at the same time there are some moments of struggle. But you already know that after all those struggles will bring great moments when we can ENJOY our music.

Have a great day! *PLAY TODAY AGAIN*! Happy one year reading this topic... there is more to come


----------



## millionrainbows

CONGRATULATIONS, Jaro, on a full year of positive postings!


----------



## Jaro

millionrainbows said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, Jaro, on a full year of positive postings!


Thanks... next is about to come


----------



## Jaro

Let's leave behind all NOs we might have, all whys we might have that stops us from playing and simply sit in front of our pianos and have some fun again. All those NOs, whys or other excuses will disappear once we start playing. It may not happen first day, second day, but if we are persistent one day, and it doesn't take that long, we will find this what keeps us playing. Playing is rewarding once we put effort to practice (every day). There will be progress we so much want. When you see progress you want to play even more and more. Simple formula: ACTION! PLAY, PRACTICE and you will be rewarded for it.

So, I am setting my mind into today's practice with my *PM app* and going work to earn that reward. There is one reward you don't need to work for which just happens by simply taking action: FUN! LOADS OF FUN!

Have yours! PLAY!


----------



## Dimace

Happy 1st year birthday! Celebrate the day with more left hand practice and positive spirit. (you already have it) Keep going!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Happy 1st year birthday! Celebrate the day with more left hand practice and positive spirit. (you already have it) Keep going!


Thanks  Left hand practice? Thanks for that too :tiphat: Made my life miserable... just kidding. I am on it every day. It will take some time.

So, there is no time to waste actually. Let's play again. Let's improve. Let's work on these imperfections. Let's PRACTICE. LET'S AS USUALLY HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

You already know what I am going to say: PLAY, PRACTICE, HAVE FUN.

I am jealous. Jealous because those who can play well must have loads of fun. I still remember when I just started I was struggling to stay with my piano for half an hour: boooooooooring. Hitting those Cs then Ds up to G. No hand movement. One hand at the time. Where is that FUN? Well it comes to you once you progress. That is one of the reasons that keep me going. More you know, more skills you have, longer you can play at one time, and MORE FUN you have. So, I guess those of you who are really good at piano or any other instrument must have loads of FUN playing. So, let's chase that FUN we miss by not playing, or postponing next practice session. It is only up to us, how fast we can enjoy more and more... So let's do another step today:

PLAY, PRACTICE and FUN will come to you 

I am firing my *PM app* now, and work on that left hand of mine and much more! Have your MORE! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Same story like every day... For me is to start my *PM app* and continue with those exercises, repeat some, learn something new. For you it is for sure something different regarding what you play right now. But one thing we have in common: we will HAVE FUN while PLAYING and PRACTISING 

So, let's: PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE FUN!... another step forward


----------



## Jaro

*'Rogerx'* June is coming  and when it does you can start filling the air with music... can only imagine your feeling waiting for that moment. 
For rest of us having our pianos or other instruments in front of us it is time to simply grab them, sit by them and start playing. Let's enjoy the path we chose and be a bit better after today's practice. Let's have some fun.

So with no further ado, I start my *app PM* with loads of exercises still to practice and continue the journey to be even slightly better then yesterday.

PLAY, PRACTICE <- it is truly FUN!


----------



## Piano4 Life

Very good tutorial for beginners:


----------



## Jaro

Piano4 Life said:


> Very good tutorial for beginners:


I promise I will check out this channel and all tips you might have for us, aspiring pianists  But not today. Today there is a plan in place already and somehow low energy in the body. But as always PLAY, PRACTICE and FUN will come and energy will rise. So, with no further ado, I start my *app PM* and with short warm up I need to enjoy playing today more then other days.

You too PLAY PRACTICE and rise your energy by having loads of FUN


----------



## Jaro

Let's count this Saturday as great achievement because we will PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE FUN - again  Let's fill the air with the music today, no matter how great we are or how much we need to practice to get there. Let's simply PLAY and have FUN


----------



## Dimace

Don't forget to post videos with your progress / performances. Keep going!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Don't forget to post videos with your progress / performances. Keep going!


Thanks for reminder. I am trying. Though I am stuck with next piece in my program. It showed quite a bit of skills I have to work on. This week I will record that piece with all the imperfections I am working on. It is much better then at the beginning but still needs a bit of work. Apparently they put it in the program but on the library section is marked one level higher. That is why probably I hit the wall for some time. But it is good thing actually. I started to work on new things: arpeggios, use of pedal a bit more then usually, and quite quick left hand movement in certain parts of that piece. You will see in few days. It is still work in progress... 
I need to educate myself as well a bit about music theory because I have a feeling that many times I actually don't know what I am practising and why and how to use that knowledge/understanding of music playing what I can already play. Any suggestions?

So, to keep going. It is time to start playing again. You too my friends who read these posts: PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE FUN.


----------



## Jaro

How about to... PLAY AGAIN  Let's have fun and play some music. Let say NOW!


----------



## Jaro

Busy day. Tight schedule. No time to waste. So... let's PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE FUN and rest of the day will look much better once we set our mood right for rest of a day... and who knows maybe some more time will be left to enjoy music even more 

PLAY today again! Have FUN!


----------



## Jaro

It was great day to rest. Summer weather  Had to take advantage of that. But now it is time to do some "work"! Not really! It is fun after all though sometimes it is necessary to spend some time practising those boring exercises. So, let's start with those: Hanon and scales as warm up and later some music. You too: PLAY. Maybe you are in better situation and weather is rainy at your location and it is easier to focus. Anyway we are not in charge of weather, can't control it. But we can control our actions. Saying that let's do some action and: PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY! It is piano time NOW!


----------



## Jaro

What a day, experienced a lot today: perversity of inanimate objects. Anyway, finally I got it. Update video of my progress. This is still work in progress... easily to see, easily to hear. As suggested watching own record is very beneficial. You can easily see what you need to work on MORE. I am still struggling a bit with that piece but each day brings a bit of hope and improvement. Playing it I pay price of neglecting and actually moving too fast in my program *PM* by not mastering some skills and now: here you go. It must be done! So, enjoy watching and to be again better a bit let's PLAY, PRACTICE and have FUN! I did my part today, but you... maybe that fun that comes from playing is about to happen yet  PLAY!
Ps. I forgot to close the window, so there are some birds singing as well to my music


----------



## Jaro

And another day of our journey came with the sunrise. What today? Again PRACTICE. After recording the video (post above) I know what is there to do... How? Well, waiting for some advice but meantime I will work on basic stuff I already work plus those arpeggios that give me a bit of trouble. But as always, after some time of practice everything becomes clearer, better and happy moments arrive  So, let's PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE FUN as usually 

I fire my *PM app* and start with those Hanons and scales as warm up, then... arpeggios then... this is going to be fun: new piece of music from sheet of music I purchased. Something new! New territory for me.

YOU TOO HAVE FUN!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> What a day, experienced a lot today: perversity of inanimate objects. Anyway, finally I got it. Update video of my progress. This is still work in progress... easily to see, easily to hear. As suggested watching own record is very beneficial. You can easily see what you need to work on MORE. I am still struggling a bit with that piece but each day brings a bit of hope and improvement. Playing it I pay price of neglecting and actually moving too fast in my program *PM* by not mastering some skills and now: here you go. It must be done! So, enjoy watching and to be again better a bit let's PLAY, PRACTICE and have FUN! I did my part today, but you... maybe that fun that comes from playing is about to happen yet  PLAY!
> Ps. I forgot to close the window, so there are some birds singing as well to my music


This song has a romantic nature. Therefore the general lack of felling (dynamics, tempi> ritenuto, accelerando, etc) is to be sawn and heard in excess. Try to sing the song, while you are playing it. Don't hesitate to ''violate'' (brake) the tempo (a little bit) to give some depth and emotions. Imagine the sea. The waves are not coming to the shore with the same tempo. The wind in the forest is also a good example. This song, with some liberty will be 1000% better. Don't ''nail'' your fingers on the keys!!! Move them up and down! Let your play breath! DON'T be afraid to make mistakes. Some mistakes are 100% better than a soulless performance no one wants to listen. Well done! Keep going!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> This song has a romantic nature. Therefore the general lack of felling (dynamics, tempi> ritenuto, accelerando, etc) is to be sawn and heard in excess. Try to sing the song, while you are playing it. Don't hesitate to ''violate'' (brake) the tempo (a little bit) to give some depth and emotions. Imagine the sea. The waves are not coming to the shore with the same tempo. The wind in the forest is also a good example. This song, with some liberty will be 1000% better. Don't ''nail'' your fingers on the keys!!! Move them up and down! Let your play breath! DON'T be afraid to make mistakes. Some mistakes are 100% better than a soulless performance no one wants to listen. Well done! Keep going!


Thank you again. You are reading my mind. While watching my recording I had this thought of my hands being nailed to keys. I did not like it. Now, when you said that it hit me even more. I certainly MUST brake that fear of doing mistakes, take some more risks, liberate... Again you pushed me in new territories of music I am excited to explore. I will find that depth, those emotions and somehow transfer into keys of piano. Again, big thanks for great advice! I am on it. I have fun playing but this what you wrote is actually what I am missing while practising, while playing. FEAR! Let's face it and release it. And now I am excited to play today! Can't wait... few more tasks to do before I sit in front of my piano, and I know already that will be FUN! New journey within the journey  So, saying that, to all who read: maybe you find that advice from 'Dimace' valuable to you too! Take it. Explore! Play! Practice! I am more then sure that introducing that new approach will help us be better and most of all will let us have MORE FUN!

Let's learn from our mistakes and let's PLAY!


----------



## Dimace

It is very positive and promising that you want to listen what is good and what it isn't with your play. To listen (and correct your mistakes) is of paramount importance. Many students they can't learn, because they don't listen and therefore are repeating their mistakes for a long time, or, much worse, for ever. For this reason, we have good pianists (few) and not so good pianists (thousands) There are many differences between these two categories. Many! But, allow me, to tell you the most important. The A and Z in the piano and every classical instruments: Never allow two notes to sound the same! NEVER! NEVER! The moment you will allow this you are not a performer, but a music program. There are parts in one music score, where every note (for performance reasons) MUST sound exactly the same. The composer will inform you on the score for these. But to play without a reason like a machine is fatale and a worse habit, which shall be very difficult to get rid of. If you are looking your hands, forget the music. If your attention is not to make mistakes, forget it also. Horowitz made often note mistakes on stage. They say that these was the most magical part of his performances. You make a video and it looks like you will sent it to a piano competition. RELAX! You make the video to control your performance and your progress. Consider the instrument as a nice dice. You are hungry. Go and eat it! I don't know how far you want to go. If you want to be a pro or play like a pro, please, never forget the secret with the two notes. Give your attention to every single note, by playing it differently. With its own felling and dynamic. To stop playing in an electric instrument should be also beneficial. Electricity and piano are not going well together. Many times, when I play a Clavinova, I have the felling that I'm twice the piano player I really been. This is an illusion and a very dangerous one. In an electric instrument you constantly receive a help from it. In a real piano you have none. Etc... Keep going and have fan!


----------



## Jaro

'Dimace' Thank you again for taking time and delivering such a great advice. I am open like empty journal and note your suggestions there. Yes, yesterday I started to put into action what you wrote before and you obviously were right, I will explore all your suggestions. I am changing now approach to app I am using. I will use it more as a library of the exercises and play it from notes not following the tempo while connected with my laptop and piano to it. Good thing which will keep me using my *PM app* will be from now mostly to have it all in one place. But following your other suggestions I will start using my piano more freely developing that magical moments we can create by playing even with mistakes.

Though it was quite hard to practice yesterday, going out of learnt tempo, I had a lot of fun with finding a bit different sounds. I found as well that willingness to stay correct to the point not actually exploring what I guess is important to find that different sounds of each single notes. You just opened new door of understanding music for me... I am grateful. I will explore, I will try new suggestions... I am hungry for more. My main goal is to play as well as I possibly can. Where it will lead me? Who knows. I am 43 so it is quite late when I started my piano journey. And I wasn't very musically educated. I was raw like vegetable on the field. Anyway I feel I develop slowly, I am not in rush, I enjoy what I am doing and hopefully I will march in the right direction discovering more and more in the world of music.

Yes, I know that I need real piano... Right now though It is impossible for me to have one and practice on one. I am working on changes in my life to make it happen and if everything works fine in about one year I will jump on my real piano. I found one I can use as well twice a week for about two hours but... that Corona-virus closed the door for that possibility right now. But situation changes daily. So... Who knows? Anyway I need to still continue on my Clavinova but my mind is already set for real piano! It will happen. Soon 

Thank you again for all you write! I hope other people here take advantage from what you write too. 
Saying that, let's use new information and PLAY again! NOW!


----------



## Jaro

Guess what? YES! It is piano time. New approach in action. New path to follow. Well, whoever reads those posts don't miss last two from 'Dimace' (check the video as well see why it was suggested what is there). That is a game changer for the way you will play (I guess because right now I am new to that approach - somehow missed that - amateur me) Why game changer already? Well you can't wait to play again! Every day is different! Every time you play will be slightly different! That is what I am experiencing now.

SO! PLAY TODAY! I start now! My *app PM* library for warm up (scales plus Hanons) then... who knows where this new focus in music will lead me today? I am excited! Put it into action (last two posts from 'Dimace') and I can promise you: YOU WILL BE EXCITED TO PLAY!


----------



## Rogerx

Sometimes the days crawl by but......... June is on his way.......


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> Sometimes the days crawl by but......... June is on his way.......


Oh yes... just 6 days  + whenever it will happen on June for you. Happy for you already  Jealous a bit that you will have real piano in place. For me this day is coming  someday in the future.


----------



## Jaro

And again new day. Another day to have some great time with our instruments... playing them obviously  Should be better then yesterday especially if we learn something new. So, let's continue... let's practice... let's improve our skills... let's improve the way we sound. PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

As almost every day, with writing the post comes to me time to play! You too join me now or after you read it and PLAY too... let's move a bit further, get a bit better and get closer to whatever you dream of  PLAY! PRACTICE! Why not: NOW?


----------



## Jaro

Do not do some carpentry job (sand machine) before you want to play piano! Such a weird feeling in the hands after. I hope after few warm up exercises all will come to normal  Anyway you know already what I want to write: PLAY - PRACTICE - HAVE FUN!


----------



## Rogerx

> Do not do some carpentry job (sand machine) before you want to play piano! Such a weird feeling in the hands after. I hope after few warm up exercises all will come to normal Anyway you know already what I want to write: PLAY - PRACTICE - HAVE FUN!


I saw a Beethoven concerto 5 on telly last night, Abbado conducting Barenoim on the piano, man my hands are itching.....That last movement.......try it


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> I saw a Beethoven concerto 5 on telly last night, Abbado conducting Barenoim on the piano, man my hands are itching.....That last movement.......try it


And that is all about to make those fingers of ours itching  No way to stop that will to play - as a result - we Play, we Practice, we enjoy the music... and it just started from listening to it a bit.

Ps. I found this on yt with links to page where you can watch it, is this the concerto you are talking about?


----------



## Rogerx

Yes that's the one, did you watch his fingers........:angel:


----------



## Jaro

Oh yes! That is something to watch... and if not first listen to.


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Oh yes! That is something to watch... and if not first listen to.


Daniel is the BEST Beethoven interpreter of our time. Do you have an idea what this means? Stay focused to your work and avoid to be compared with the incomparable. You can make very good things without stressing yourself. There are also some guys and girls from Asia, who are playing sh... and they are making CDs. Look at them and say to your self: If they made it, I will do it also. I'm much better (or I will be, better) than them. Keep going and I'm waiting to listen to you playing the REAL piano, when this is tuned.


----------



## Jaro

Let's leave the BEST behind us, and let's try to be a bit better ourselves. Why not by playing and improving again today  PLAY!


----------



## Rogerx

Jan Lisiecki - Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3: I. Allegro con brio

Jaro, check this out, only 25 years old .


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> Jan Lisiecki - Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3: I. Allegro con brio
> 
> Jaro, check this out, only 25 years old .


Once I was looking for previous Concerto I found it as well. Amazing what we as people are capable of. I aim a bit lower though, and mostly to enjoy playing and with practice and commitment and developing our/my skills we/I can get a bit closer to all the mastery achieved by some. It is really empowering to listen to those pianists though, grab some inspiration and at the same time focus on our place and move forward bit by bit. So, let's PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

It is so hard to focus due to temperature outside and unfortunately inside as well. But I hope cold shower will help and piano time will deliver what usually delivers: JOY  
So, let's play again today. Maybe today is a day of breakthrough, maybe today we will have this wow moment... only one way to check it out: ACTION! Play, Practice, have fun. I will like mentioned after cooling my body a bit  Have a great practice


----------



## Jaro

Spent quite a time in nature and now as every day comes time to play some notes  So, firing my *app PM* for warm up and later continuing the process of improving those sounds I create by playing. So, you too don't forget to PLAY, to PRACTICE, to HAVE A BIT OF FUN


----------



## Jaro

And again came time to do some for ourselves: Yes. Play, practice and enjoy  I am starting now. Shorter today than usually but I count those moments with piano as on of the most valuable time I can spend during a day Have your time with music. Why not: NOW.


----------



## Jaro

And again time to play a bit of piano to sharpen those skills, correct what needs to be corrected, explore a bit as well. You too, have your time with piano or any instrument you might play today: PLAY, PRACTICE and as usually HAVE FUN


----------



## Jaro

Busy day... not that busy though to find some time to move a bit forward... find your time in your busy day and have some fun playing  PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Busy day... not that busy though to find some time to move a bit forward... find your time in your busy day and have some fun playing  PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY


Don't forget to post a video again. Moving forward is very good, but better is your way to be controlled. Progressing (you are doing this) with errors is half the correct progress. Have a constructive WE. (Don't forget also, to register the time you are practicing. My experience says that about 8 hours per day are ideal but you can do with a par hours less)


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Don't forget to post a video again. Moving forward is very good, but better is your way to be controlled. Progressing (you are doing this) with errors is half the correct progress. Have a constructive WE. (Don't forget also, to register the time you are practicing. My experience says that about 8 hours per day are ideal but you can do with a par hours less)


Moving forward... moving forward... thanks again for lesson. I wonder now, are those words like mantra to me, just to keep going, not necessary in the right direction, not necessary with right speed. I think I am guilty of failing in that part. You meet somehow with my thoughts from past few days, when I was recalling other of your advice and was thinking why the hell I don't ask for advice, help. This in not excuse here but me realising the fact that there is still fear in me, fear that keeps me seek perfection before I show anything and it is so WRONG approach because based on my videos you/anybody can say I am not perfect and never will. I am on the as I call it journey and there will be ups and downs, mistakes and victories. So on Tuesday evening latest I will have last piece of video recorded again showing how I TRY to implement your last advice. And I will share something more so if possible using your will to help point what can be improved or done differently. 
You mentioned 8 hours a day, oh that would be perfect. For now, I had to be satisfied with 2-3 hours a day. But I am making loads of changes in my lifestyle right now to be closer to those 8 hours. It sounds scary a bit though and at the same time: WOW if I could do it 8 hours, using those hours properly... where that will lead? How well it will work for me and anybody who does it? 
I think it is still quite a time to reach that time spend with piano daily, but NEVER SAY NEVER  Right?
So, saying that lets use time we have right now to do a bit for ourselves and our music. PLAY - ENJOY


----------



## Jaro

It is hard to get here today, too many viewers! It looks like this forum attracts loads of future musicians  Maybe not this particular topic, but still hard to get here for as I remember third time this week. So quickly: go grab or sit next to your instrument and PLAY! HAVE FUN of course. Have a great session


----------



## Jaro

It is time to start Monday with some practice. Tomorrow recording time... But now it is playing time! Fun time but at the same focus time... let's move forward a bit. I as usually start my warm up with Hanons from my *app PM* and later again working on that last piece recorded plus new one and first I learn directly from music sheet in paper form  Loads of fun  ... You too PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

All right, below is again that piece I uploaded last time, but this time I played it without support of my *PM app*, and I tried to focus more what 'Dimace' suggested few posts up after I uploaded last version of that piece. 
Still there is loads to work on, but I have to say, that since I was introduced to play more and more with your heart I have more and more fun playing. I still struggle a bit, well quite a lot doing so, but step by step I am getting there. So, waiting for some suggestions and I am sure based on what you see there can be few 

Anyway don't forget to: PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE FUN today with your piano or any other instrument you play. For me: I go for a walk in the forest and then come back to play a bit more. New piece, new way of learning it, completely from paper sheet of music. Quite challenging but LOADS OF FUN!

Enjoy video. *Stay on your track. Continue your journey. Don't doubt you will finally make it*: whatever it might be. I am fully with you in my heart


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> All right, below is again that piece I uploaded last time, but this time I played it without support of my *PM app*, and I tried to focus more what 'Dimace' suggested few posts up after I uploaded last version of that piece.
> Still there is loads to work on, but I have to say, that since I was introduced to play more and more with your heart I have more and more fun playing. I still struggle a bit, well quite a lot doing so, but step by step I am getting there. So, waiting for some suggestions and I am sure based on what you see there can be few
> 
> Anyway don't forget to: PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE FUN today with your piano or any other instrument you play. For me: I go for a walk in the forest and then come back to play a bit more. New piece, new way of learning it, completely from paper sheet of music. Quite challenging but LOADS OF FUN!
> 
> Enjoy video. *Stay on your track. Continue your journey. Don't doubt you will finally make it*: whatever it might be. I am fully with you in my heart


Why you have so much fear? Does anyone want to kill you, if you don't play well or make some errors? What I have seen in this video is by far your worst effort ever. It is completely wrong. You have tried (your thought was good and brave) to make something you can't support it by every mean and way. It looks like a patient someone cut him off the oxygen.* Don't be disappointed!!! *Generally you are doing FINE! But in such cases clear words are needed. No discounts can be made. Till today you had your way. Today you lost completely way and destination. Return to as usual way of playing without delay. It is better to be monotonous, uninspiring, mechanical etc. than to play something has nothing to do with our instrument. Keep calm. (sometimes your hands are trembling) Get focused and concentrate! Moments like these, it is very good you don't have a piano teacher. You are avoiding very negative comments. The moment you don't have to apologize to your teacher for a performance like this, feel FREE! You see, your teachers opinion MUST be accepted by you. My opinion can be accepted by you or not. Huge difference, my dearest. So...* Return to your normal way of playing immediately.* For the next two months at least. Keep doing your beautiful progress. After these two months we shall see if we will try again to have some freedom. Keep going and have fan!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Why you have so much fear? Does anyone want to kill you, if you don't play well or make some errors? What I have seen in this video is by far your worst effort ever. It is completely wrong. You have tried (your thought was good and brave) to make something you can't support it by every mean and way. It looks like a patient someone cut him off the oxygen.* Don't be disappointed!!! *Generally you are doing FINE! But in such cases clear words are needed. No discounts can be made. Till today you had your way. Today you lost completely way and destination. Return to as usual way of playing without delay. It is better to be monotonous, uninspiring, mechanical etc. than to play something has nothing to do with our instrument. Keep calm. (sometimes your hands are trembling) Get focused and concentrate! Moments like these, it is very good you don't have a piano teacher. You are avoiding very negative comments. The moment you don't have to apologize to your teacher for a performance like this, feel FREE! You see, your teachers opinion MUST be accepted by you. My opinion can be accepted by you or not. Huge difference, my dearest. So...* Return to your normal way of playing immediately.* For the next two months at least. Keep doing your beautiful progress. After these two months we shall see if we will try again to have some freedom. Keep going and have fan!


Good. Moment of truth. I tried. I failed. Big time. I hope that will teach me something. It looks I misunderstood all the great advice I got. FEAR! I think about it and maybe in some way... NO... for sure it stops me... a bit of personal journey: my parents, great people, but they fear a lot of things and maybe just maybe they implemented that in me in early age, and I live with that fear and it is so familiar that I actually don't recognise it as a fear. Well... result is disastrous that certain based on my last video. I am not using that as an excuse. I am where I am with my piano journey, and whatever is causing that results is in ME. I have to work on it. I have to release it. I have to make things happen. 
Ok. I will go back to regular routine but on the other hand I would like to try to correct it. Work on it. Maybe, just thinking at loud here, some easy piece of music you could suggest that I can handle to play to try what we discussed in previous posts. To find the path, to find understanding, to try... 
I am glad you are so honest with your comments. I am willing to go back few steps just to make things right. Do you think continuing is right thing to do, there are in the program more and more advanced pieces and I am worrying simply not to follow the path of doing it like you mentioned: *monotonous, uninspiring, mechanical etc*. Maybe going back a bit and try to do opposite. Just and idea. I hope I am not lost case. I will keep trying. I will keep playing. I will try to find this freedom you talk about. I think it will unleash me and work in general great for me. Looking forward to hear what you think about it.

Anyway, today all who read those posts: keep going! keep playing! Keep having fun!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Good. Moment of truth. I tried. I failed. Big time. I hope that will teach me something. It looks I misunderstood all the great advice I got. FEAR! I think about it and maybe in some way... NO... for sure it stops me... a bit of personal journey: my parents, great people, but they fear a lot of things and maybe just maybe they implemented that in me in early age, and I live with that fear and it is so familiar that I actually don't recognise it as a fear. Well... result is disastrous that certain based on my last video. I am not using that as an excuse. I am where I am with my piano journey, and whatever is causing that results is in ME. I have to work on it. I have to release it. I have to make things happen.
> Ok. I will go back to regular routine but on the other hand I would like to try to correct it. Work on it. Maybe, just thinking at loud here, some easy piece of music you could suggest that I can handle to play to try what we discussed in previous posts. To find the path, to find understanding, to try...
> I am glad you are so honest with your comments. I am willing to go back few steps just to make things right. Do you think continuing is right thing to do, there are in the program more and more advanced pieces and I am worrying simply not to follow the path of doing it like you mentioned: *monotonous, uninspiring, mechanical etc*. Maybe going back a bit and try to do opposite. Just and idea.* I hope I am not lost case. *I will keep trying. I will keep playing. I will try to find this freedom you talk about. I think it will unleash me and work in general great for me. Looking forward to hear what you think about it.
> 
> Anyway, today all who read those posts: keep going! keep playing! Keep having fun!


You are NOT a lost case. No one can lose through music and piano. DON'T press your self too much. Relax! You are not a convict. You are a piano scholar, who wants to learn and make progress because he LIKES it. Some easy classical pieces maybe can help you. Try them together with your normal learning procedure. (Clementi for example) I want also to listen some Hanon ^ Czerny. Without them we can't make big progress. Videos with some exercises from their books could make the difference. Keep going. Nothing can be stop you. I know it, YOU KNOW it!


----------



## Dimace

So... Here you are: Muzio Clementi and his Sonatinas (small sonatas) Choose *one* of them (buy first the scores, or download them from the internet), practice it and performe it the way you see in this video. Thousands of piano students have learned to play with them. Do the same! Enjoy!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> So... Here you are: Muzio Clementi and his Sonatinas (small sonatas) Choose *one* of them (buy first the scores, or download them from the internet), practice it and performe it the way you see in this video. Thousands of piano students have learned to play with them. Do the same! Enjoy!


I found some in my *app PM*, great. Thank you.

Today is rewiring day. 'Dimace' I started to read again all the advice you gave me so far from the beginning you appeared here in this topic and honestly I F..... up. Anyway, great we did this video with the worst ever music , because it is wake up call for me. I need to do some changes to continue in better manner so next step will be more efficient. So, as you asked I quickly fired up my piano and recorded how I practice Hanons for warm up (hammering the keys, playing quicker, slower, with hands separately not included there but I am doing this as well). On the video my try to play forte, staccato and piano. Plus Hanon in G I play using pedal for note before black key F# and after. I tried to bend my hand to reach with my short 5th fingers but it did not work. Finally I figured out to use pedal for playing those notes and jump with my hands a bit forward towards black keys. I hope this is fine. Anyway looking for suggestions. I start new chapter where more videos will be uploaded, just to avoid if possible another disaster. Hopefully something good will come from it... NO... It must come something good. Thank you again for your time, for all you do for me and others who follow and possibly use all we do here to better every day  Below Hanon in C and G first exercise.






and


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> I found some in my *app PM*, great. Thank you.
> 
> Today is rewiring day. 'Dimace' I started to read again all the advice you gave me so far from the beginning you appeared here in this topic and honestly I F..... up. Anyway, great we did this video with the worst ever music , because it is wake up call for me. I need to do some changes to continue in better manner so next step will be more efficient. So, as you asked I quickly fired up my piano and recorded how I practice Hanons for warm up (hammering the keys, playing quicker, slower, with hands separately not included there but I am doing this as well). On the video my try to play forte, staccato and piano. Plus Hanon in G I play using pedal for note before black key F# and after. I tried to bend my hand to reach with my short 5th fingers but it did not work. Finally I figured out to use pedal for playing those notes and jump with my hands a bit forward towards black keys. I hope this is fine. Anyway looking for suggestions. I start new chapter where more videos will be uploaded, just to avoid if possible another disaster. Hopefully something good will come from it... NO... It must come something good. Thank you again for your time, for all you do for me and others who follow and possibly use all we do here to better every day  Below Hanon in C and G first exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


WELL DONE! Please do the same in two and four octaves. In the 4 octaves drill we want piano- legato as conclusion. After this the exercise is complete and you can proceed to new ones. With the sonatas, happy to know that you know their importance. It will be good for you to perform them ALL, until the end of the year. This means one sonata (circa) per month. They seem to be easy, but, believe me, are SERIOUS classical works (Muzio is VERY good composer) which will drive your play to the next (and much more than this) stage. *Your goal is>* Piano, PP, Forte, FF, crescendo, diminuendo etc. to be perform as better as you can. Also some accelerando or ritenuto should be very good to be heard. Your tempi MUST be +10 -10 of the suggested. (performance stage) For your practise stages do it the way is convenient to you. Well done and keep going!

*Legato, staccato, etc. will be also there, but you already know this...


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> WELL DONE! Please do the same in two and four octaves. In the 4 octaves drill we want piano- legato as conclusion. After this the exercise is complete and you can proceed to new ones. With the sonatas, happy to know that you know their importance. It will be good for you to perform them ALL, until the end of the year. This means one sonata (circa) per month. They seem to be easy, but, believe me, are SERIOUS classical works (Muzio is VERY good composer) which will drive your play to the next (and much more than this) stage. *Your goal is>* Piano, PP, Forte, FF, crescendo, diminuendo etc. to be perform as better as you can. Also some accelerando or ritenuto should be very good to be heard. Your tempi MUST be +10 -10 of the suggested. (performance stage) For your practise stages do it the way is convenient to you. Well done and keep going!
> 
> *Legato, staccato, etc. will be also there, but you already know this...


It looks like I will have a bit less sleep than usually for next half year. That is quite a challenge. I am starting tomorrow. And who knows maybe I will be a bit closer to those 8 hours a day you mentioned in one of the posts back. Challenge accepted. And I have checked those sonatas. They sound to me like from other planet based on what I was playing (trying to play) so far. Again, I am starting tomorrow! I already have first Sonata from the video, so will have time to find rest of them.

Ps. And now I have a great story to tell about that piece or music I ruined 
Pss. Looking forward to wake up tomorrow  Thanks.


----------



## Jaro

I know my next step, so without further ado I am on it. Do you know, what are your weak points? To work on them. To make real step forward. Stop for a moment. Rewire and: PRACTICE, PLAY and HAVE FUN.


----------



## Dimace

Something I forgot to tell you: It is advised to play 5 hours in the morning and only 3 in the evening. Morning: 2 hours exercises and 3 pieces. Evening: 1 hour exercises and 2 pieces. Weekend: Only 3 hours per day. 1 hour exercises and 2 pieces. (it is stupid to destroy your hands so early) Enjoy and MAKE FFFFFFFFFn videos.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Something I forgot to tell you: It is advised to play 5 hours in the morning and only 3 in the evening. Morning: 2 hours exercises and 3 pieces. Evening: 1 hour exercises and 2 pieces. Weekend: Only 3 hours per day. 1 hour exercises and 2 pieces. (it is stupid to destroy your hands so early) Enjoy and MAKE FFFFFFFFFn videos.


That is something to aim for. For now I sadly don't have that time. Maybe two or three days a week with few changes in daily tasks I could possibly do it. But this dog must eat as well  Already resigned from many stuff to have more time for piano plus building something that will allow in future to have that comfort. But this needs time as well and unfortunately $ to make it happen. So, aiming for that but meantime had to do and use as efficiently as possible time I have. But I will make that note about what you just shared with me/us. 
And now... as usually time to play (for me continuing - I've already started today). So, whoever reads it lets PLAY and grow


----------



## Jaro

Big day today. Loads of planning. I am throwing away all is not needed though in place in daily tasks just to win those minutes to play. Who knows which minutes will make a difference. More we have more we are in charge to make progress. 

But you may have all the time you need to play, practice and have fun already. Just do it then. 
Me -->> having insane to me right now task to accomplish (thanks 'Dimace' ) I need to find somehow this time, as much as I can. So, let's do that and then after that is settled: piano time  Have yours! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Planning in progress... but there is no harm to play those exercises, and go a bit further explore a bit more that *Sonatina (Op. 36, No.* 1) Luckily it is in my *app library*, though it is much slower then what you can see in few posts above posted by 'Dimace' or I put it here with clickable link (YT) 
So, with no further ado... lets PLAY! Oh... and have a bit of fun 

Ps. Rogerx how is tuning going! There yet?


----------



## Rogerx

> Jaro
> Planning in progress... but there is no harm to play those exercises, and go a bit further explore a bit more that Sonatina (Op. 36, No. 1) Luckily it is in my app library, though it is much slower then what you can see in few posts above posted by 'Dimace' or I put it here with clickable link (YT)
> So, with no further ado... lets PLAY! Oh... and have a bit of fun
> 
> Ps. Rogerx how is tuning going! There yet?


Tuesday this week if all goes well, so lets keep the fingers crossed.:angel:


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> Tuesday this week if all goes well, so lets keep the fingers crossed.:angel:


Sorry I can't keep them crossed right now, I am about to play  but later yes I will  ... and I hope you who read those posts are about to play as well, after all we will have some fun. So, let's start now: PLAY, PRACTICE, ENJOY


----------



## Jaro

And another day with our pianos. Let's play some music today. Me: two sessions. Have yours: PLAY, PRACTICE, HAVE FUN.


----------



## Rogerx

> And another day with our pianos. Let's play some music today. Me: two sessions. Have yours: PLAY, PRACTICE, HAVE FUN.


He ( the tuner) is very busy at the moment, so I matter of time no.


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> He ( the tuner) is very busy at the moment, so I matter of time no.


With a bit of luck you have your piano tuned already  Now you will have great way to spend spare time. Happy for you. 
So, let's play today. My new routines develop, it is hard to change few habits at one time and introduce new routine but goal is in front of me, and quite a challenge to accomplish so no whining and time to start first session. Time to fire my *PM app* with those hanons and later work on that new Sonatina. So let's all PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY.


----------



## Jaro

Let's play again! Whatever you work on let's move a bit forward. PLAY, PRACTICE, HAVE FUN.


----------



## Jaro

Journey continues and adventure with Sonatina Op. 36 no 1. Quite a challenge but slowly getting there with first part Spiritoso. Need to gain some speed there because in my *app PM* is played with 140 and on video mentioned by 'Dimance' : *Six of them YT link*, it is a bit faster. Of course I can speed up a bit with settings but need to asses correctly what is the right tempo.
*'Dimace'* - can you help with finding that answer? What is the tempo on that Sonatina OP. 36 no 1 Spiritoso? Thanks in advance.
By the way, I started to play while practising Hanons four octaves with Hanon 1 in C and wow, immediately noticed that this is another way to strengthen fingers/palms. While feeling comfortable with two octaves for gives a bit of tiredness, not much but still a bit. Thanks for advice. Getting there slowly. 
Anyway I hope you have your fun playing whatever you have been working on right now. So, let's continue: PLAY, PRACTICE, ENJOY.

Ps. *'Rogerx'* - How is the sound of your tuned piano? Do you enjoy it already playing?


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Journey continues and adventure with Sonatina Op. 36 no 1. Quite a challenge but slowly getting there with first part Spiritoso. Need to gain some speed there because in my *app PM* is played with 140 and on video mentioned by 'Dimance' : *Six of them YT link*, it is a bit faster. Of course I can speed up a bit with settings but need to asses correctly what is the right tempo.
> *'Dimace'* - *can you help with finding that answer? What is the tempo on that Sonatina OP. 36 no 1 Spiritoso? *Thanks in advance.
> By the way, I started to play while practising Hanons four octaves with Hanon 1 in C and wow, immediately noticed that this is another way to strengthen fingers/palms. While feeling comfortable with two octaves for gives a bit of tiredness, not much but still a bit. Thanks for advice. Getting there slowly.
> Anyway I hope you have your fun playing whatever you have been working on right now. So, let's continue: PLAY, PRACTICE, ENJOY.
> 
> Ps. *'Rogerx'* - How is the sound of your tuned piano? Do you enjoy it already playing?


(take care, for the time being ONLY with the 1st part of the Sonatina. Nothing else. Perform it and after go further)

Let me help you drastically:

Largo circa 40 - 52
Adagio 50 - 66
*Andante 80 -84*
Moderato 84 -104
Allegretto 104 to 120 (certain)
*Allegro 120 -144* 
*Vivace 138 - 168*
Presto 160 -200 
Prestissimo 200 -208

Practice: circa 110 (or where you feel OK). Perform 130 to 140. (120 to 130 will also good). Enjoy.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> (take care, for the time being ONLY with the 1st part of the Sonatina. Nothing else. Perform it and after go further)
> 
> Let me help you drastically:
> 
> Largo circa 40 - 52
> Adagio 50 - 66
> *Andante 80 -84*
> Moderato 84 -104
> Allegretto 104 to 120 (certain)
> *Allegro 120 -144*
> *Vivace 138 - 168*
> Presto 160 -200
> Prestissimo 200 -208
> 
> Practice: circa 110 (or where you feel OK). Perform 130 to 140. (120 to 130 will also good). Enjoy.


That is great help. Thank you very much. I still need to fill loads of missing knowledge I have and this is part of it. Not any more though Thank you!

And yes, that was my idea just to do first part record it and let's see what happens next


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> That is great help. Thank you very much. I still need to fill loads of missing knowledge I have and this is part of it. Not any more though Thank you!
> 
> And yes, that was my idea just to do first part record it and let's see what happens next


What I want to remind you is that the Sonatinas are serious classical works and NOT simple exercises. The right speed is ONLY one factor of the correct performance. The MOST important to me are the colours, the dynamics and generally speaking the reading of the score. To play the piece slower isn't a big deal. The speed will come with the time. To play it wrong should be a great obstacle and must NOT be happen. Thanks.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> What I want to remind you is that the Sonatinas are serious classical works and NOT simple exercises. The right speed is ONLY one factor of the correct performance. The MOST important to me are the colours, the dynamics and generally speaking the reading of the score. To play the piece slower isn't a big deal. The speed will come with the time. To play it wrong should be a great obstacle and must NOT be happen. Thanks.


I figured Sonatinas are not simple exercises. Anyway I have quite great time working on that first part of first one. I hope there will be some improvement... time to continue working on that and... all who read those posts join the quest with your piece of music you work on and let's: PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY (as always).

Ps. Sometimes it is hard work, but we work towards great results... soon or later  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Sometimes life just happens keeps you away from what is important to you. That is my day today. You may be in better situation so PLAY, PRACTICE, ENJOY. I try my best to have some time with my piano in the evening and will join you for a while playing  Have a great day


----------



## Jaro

It is simple as that: TIME TO PLAY! So let's PLAY, PRACTICE and of course ENJOY


----------



## Jaro

And again... nothing to do but work on those skills. Today three 1.5h sessions. Each a bit different. Each brings loads of joy. Have your fun and PLAY, PRACTICE and as usually try to ENJOY even sometimes it is focused work  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

and yet again till... well probably all the time  IT IS PIANO TIME! Have yours. Actually, I am after my morning session today and looking forward to have another in the evening. HAVE YOUR PIANO TIME. It is so worth it. Slowly we will improve. Few more days and new video with progress (hopefully progress )
Have a great time with piano and day as well


----------



## Rogerx

I have a new member give a link to you thread, hope he/ she will find it.


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> I have a new member give a link to you thread, hope he/ she will find it.


Great. I hope it will serve her well


----------



## Jaro

How hard it is to change routines knows anybody who tried to do it. But it is doable only to have those precious minutes to spend time doing what brings joy and kind of sense of why we are here. So, find your minutes to play your instrument, whatever it might be, focus (I struggle sometimes) and keep going. PLAY, PRACTICE, HAVE FUN. 

I am having more fun now since I started to practice Sonatina (Muzio Clementi) with speed 110+ now. So I hope soon I will need to fire my camera again to hear/read some adjustments. Getting to that speed was quite a struggle though worth it. Ok. Back to piano. Again: PLAY! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Don't know what to expect today from my practice but with hopes that there will be a bit better then yesterday, I guess you might have something to improve as well. Let's then. Let's focus for next few hours (I know it is not easy sometimes) and have job done. After all it is kind of fun, even it is hard practice time at the same time. Results which will come soon or later will be our reward. So, with no further ado: PLAY PRACTICE ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Morning session done. Starting in minutes second round of fun and yet hard practice sometimes. All to do some steps forward. You too do yours, whatever you working on. Let's start and as usually ENJOY  So: PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE FUN!


----------



## Dimace

Everything OK, but I believe one video with your Sonatina progress could be helpful. It is better to make corrections in the beginning than later…


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Everything OK, but I believe one video with your Sonatina progress could be helpful. It is better to make corrections in the beginning than later…


You are absolutely right. I was waiting too long to record it. So, Here it is. I see already no difference once recorded between my piano and forte. Though I have to say, once I play I have impression it is there, but recording shows different. F$%&%^k! Anyway, work in progress. 
If you could give me a tip how to unchain my hands from those keys. I feel less chained then month ago but still once I watch it on video it looks not so good to me. I started to do arpeggios in staccato through two octaves to release my left hand. I think it helps a bit but maybe you have some suggestions. I know there are more to focus there and work on and I really appreciate your comments. Waiting with my heart beating quite fast  
Oh, let's not forget to play a bit today for rest who read this post: PLAY, PRACTICE, ENJOY!

All right, video below. Work in progress of course


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> You are absolutely right. I was waiting too long to record it. So, Here it is. I see already no difference once recorded between my piano and forte. Though I have to say, once I play I have impression it is there, but recording shows different. F$%&%^k! Anyway, work in progress.
> If you could give me a tip how to unchain my hands from those keys. I feel less chained then month ago but still once I watch it on video it looks not so good to me. I started to do arpeggios in staccato through two octaves to release my left hand. I think it helps a bit but maybe you have some suggestions. I know there are more to focus there and work on and I really appreciate your comments. Waiting with my heart beating quite fast
> Oh, let's not forget to play a bit today for rest who read this post: PLAY, PRACTICE, ENJOY!
> 
> All right, video below. Work in progress of course


*YOU MADE IT! Very good outcome, my friend!* Keep going! I will NOT give you more advices for the moment. I'm very happy with your performance and I want from you to continue your way exactly as it is. (it is almost a miracle… If I see what you were playing before and what you are playing now, I almost can't believe it. Forget the modern sh... and play your classic piano without programs, sausages, Salats etc...) * BRAVO!!!!!*


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> *YOU MADE IT! Very good outcome, my friend!* Keep going! I will NOT give you more advices for the moment. I'm very happy with your performance and I want from you to continue your way exactly as it is. (it is almost a miracle… If I see what you were playing before and what you are playing now, I almost can't believe it. Forget the modern sh... and play your classic piano without programs, sausages, Salats etc...) * BRAVO!!!!!*


Ufff... All right. I will continue with what I am doing now. By the way, I used the app only for beginning part of learning this beautiful piece of music and then went to play it with metronome. It took me some time to adjust but slowly getting there. Thanks for feedback. Honestly I did not expected those words. Thanks. Looking forward to next week of practice with thought in my mind that finally I did something right.


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Ufff... All right. I will continue with what I am doing now. By the way, I used the app only for beginning part of learning this beautiful piece of music and then went to play it with metronome. It took me some time to adjust but slowly getting there. Thanks for feedback. Honestly I did not expected those words. Thanks. Looking forward to next week of practice with thought in my mind that finally I did something right.


Forget the programs and PLAY the piano. If the programs were so good, all the teachers were without students. Play with the metronome, listen from the video you have the sonatina and try to involve. SUPER.


----------



## Jaro

Time to play again. New week, new challenges, skills to improve a bit, and LOADS of fun as always. So, join me this week and let's have some fun with music we learn to play or we can already play  PLAY, PRACTICE, ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

What a weather. All grey and in dark colours. It is time to lighten a day though a bit with some practice. Let the fact of playing bring the sun into the room. Let's practice my friends. Let's have some good time. Let's move a bit further. Let's enjoy the music. After all it has only chance to improve when we... again... PLAY, PRACTICE and of course ENJOY


----------



## Jaro

I am after my first round with piano today. You too play, play, play, practice those pieces of music of your choice and enjoy the moments we can spend with this wonderful instrument... or if there is another instrument of your choice: HAVE FUN as well. 
Me struggling with stiff fingers, some days are like that... but closer to the end of the session, stiffness disappeared almost completely... looking forward for evening session. So as usual, let's find time to play, practice and enjoy  Have a great day!


----------



## Jaro

And again, over and over again. Time to play. You too find some time and have your session done. Every time we play we get better or we may find the way to do it better. I think there is no waste time spent playing. Sooner or later we will open new doors, new understanding and most of all we will have great time  So, do not wait too long today, do what needs to be done and have your piano time. PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY


----------



## Jaro

Friday is quite busy for me, not that busy though to spend some time with my piano, of course using it  Find your time to play as well. After all it is something we like to do, right? Something we want to become quite good, right? Something that brings joy into our lives, right? There are many rights, right  ? One is obvious, that without practice, enjoying it, and moving every day even the smallest step forward we will never reach or get closer to our goal. It might be different and surely is for all of us... but for sure without PLAYING, PRACTISING and at the same time HAVING FUN we won't move forward. So, let's move and PLAY, PRACTICE, ENJOY again to enjoy it even more tomorrow  And as usually I will be here to remind you that and myself as well  PLAY!!!


----------



## Jaro

Short today, busy, busy, busy... saving every second , so: PLAY, PRACTICE and of course ENJOY


----------



## Jaro

Time today runs so quick, at least for me... so there is need to take advantage of what left yet and... you know what already: PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY  Short today, due to loads of unexpected small things to do but somehow can't let to miss even one day  You too have fun playing!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Time today runs so quick, at least for me... so there is need to take advantage of what left yet and... you know what already: PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY  Short today, due to loads of unexpected small things to do but somehow can't let to miss even one day  You too have fun playing!


Don't forget to make videos. You are without teacher and only with them, first of all you, can evaluate your progress and correct your mistakes. Tell me how your are doing with your next Sonatina, in the case you have already started with a new one. Cheers!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Don't forget to make videos. You are without teacher and only with them, first of all you, can evaluate your progress and correct your mistakes. Tell me how your are doing with your next Sonatina, in the case you have already started with a new one. Cheers!


I started memorising Sonatina Op 36 no 1 - *Andante* and was trying to work on some difficulties I had with Spiritoso and worked a bit on playing more efficiently difference between piano and forte. Somehow after recording it sounded same to me. I truly need real piano ASAP. I will record my progress with first part in next up to three days. Once I have more on Andante I will immediately share it here as well. Thanks for pushing me a bit... I know I could spend more time on piano already but I am working as well on something to actually win that time (money source), and it takes loads of my time at this stage, but I am closer and closer there. I still remember your suggestion 5h + 3h practice. I am really aiming there, or quite close to that numbers but it will take time - but I am sure I will make it happen. It is MUST to me anyway  Thank you again for your support.

And now, of course it is time to practice a bit. So, whoever reads those words, join me and practice your skills as well. Let's PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY


----------



## Jaro

Oh How I like those tasks that should take 2hours and take three times more time... anyway it is time to play, it is quite late in my location, so no time to waste. You may have still more time so let's use it now: PLAY, PRACTICE and as always ENJOY


----------



## Jaro

So, what we will learn today it is only up to us and how much time we have for our piano practice. I am about to start my second session today and enjoy even more my time with piano. You too, join me and: PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY... one day we will with smile on our face recall those struggling moments we might have right now. So again let's: PRACTICE!


----------



## millionrainbows

You are positive and cute as always, Jaro. 

Speaking of "practice," the jazz guitarist Pat Martino said he views his instrument, the guitar, as a "toy" that he likes to "play with." That seems like a good way to "practice" to me. If you call it "practice," it sounds like a lot of work.

I liken it to doing crossword puzzles. It's work, but it's fun!


----------



## Jaro

millionrainbows said:


> You are positive and cute as always, Jaro.
> 
> Speaking of "practice," the jazz guitarist Pat Martino said he views his instrument, the guitar, as a "toy" that he likes to "play with." That seems like a good way to "practice" to me. If you call it "practice," it sounds like a lot of work.
> 
> I liken it to doing crossword puzzles. It's work, but it's fun!


Great point. Thanks. Will steal the idea  So, let's call it toy from now on  I have to change a bit that repeated statement: PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY into something else.

It will come to me how to put it better.

I hope today I will find time to record some video with possible improvement ('Dimace') if not, then Saturday.

So, to keep us going, let's PLAY with our "TOYS" and have loads of FUN and progress


----------



## millionrainbows

Work, play, discover, accomplish!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Great point. Thanks. Will steal the idea  So, let's call it toy from now on  I have to change a bit that repeated statement: PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY into something else.
> 
> It will come to me how to put it better.
> 
> I hope today I will find time to record some video with possible improvement ('Dimace') if not, then Saturday.
> 
> So, to keep us going, let's PLAY with our "TOYS" and have loads of FUN and progress


As you see, you have one more follower (our friend millionrainbows) in your difficult (and very beautiful) way. This is good. Support keeps morale high. we are waiting for the video (s) and don't forget: Music isn't an obligation, but happiness and joy.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> As you see, you have one more follower (our friend millionrainbows) in your difficult (and very beautiful) way. This is good. Support keeps morale high. we are waiting for the video (s) and don't forget: Music isn't an obligation, but happiness and joy.


Yes, I remember to record. It will happen tomorrow. Thanks for support. I know I don't follow the easiest path (teacher would be handy, very handy to replace the *my app PM*, which I am using more right now as a library then learning tool. However I wouldn't be here where I am right now without it... but I understand now, that even one lesson with teacher in two weeks correcting what I did on the way here would be golden) So, I still need to go trough few difficulties while changing few things/habits/life style to win more time to focus even more on this passion... it is worth the effort... and I hope - NO - I know it will bring even more joy soon.

So, let's choose what works best for us and PLAY with our "TOYS" and while having loads of FUN let's: Work, play, discover, accomplish! (stolen from you 'millionrainbows'  )


----------



## Jaro

...next video + some bird sounds unplanned  This time with tempo 140, and I think I will stay on that tempo for a while playing/having fun to sound better. I am still not happy what I hear/play, but enjoy the process  . At the end there is a taste of Andante and I hope full Andante, with not full tempo yet, or? Who knows... will come next week. Ready to hear some wisdom 

Anyway, it is time to play for me again. Today after spending some time recording what you can see below (it is always quite a hassle but worth it), I will spend less time then planned with my piano: playing with it like we used to when we played with our TOYS. So, less discovery for me today, less accomplishment, less practice... YOU HAVE FUN! YOU PLAY! YOU DISCOVER 

Promised video... still to early to say enjoy, but soon


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> ...next video + some bird sounds unplanned  This time with tempo 140, and I think I will stay on that tempo for a while playing/having fun to sound better. I am still not happy what I hear/play, but enjoy the process  . At the end there is a taste of Andante and I hope full Andante, with not full tempo yet, or? Who knows... will come next week. Ready to hear some wisdom
> 
> Anyway, it is time to play for me again. Today after spending some time recording what you can see below (it is always quite a hassle but worth it), I will spend less time then planned with my piano: playing with it like we used to when we played with our TOYS. So, less discovery for me today, less accomplishment, less practice... YOU HAVE FUN! YOU PLAY! YOU DISCOVER
> 
> Promised video... still to early to say enjoy, but soon


Does Clementi make the pianist? Yes he does!* You did it again!* Very nice! I heard something I can listen, something I can buy, as a teacher. You made my evening, my friend. You are progressing well. Slow but well. Your hands are more stable now, you keep the rhythm, I listened also something like F, mF and P. Your overall shape as a pianist is better. Keep going and BRAVO. (I want a video (or two) with some major climaxes (up to 4 black keys, let us say) played in two octaves and mF when you will have the time).


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Does Clementi make the pianist? Yes he does!* You did it again!* Very nice! I heard something I can listen, something I can buy, as a teacher. You made my evening, my friend. You are progressing well. Slow but well. Your hands are more stable now, you keep the rhythm, I listened also something like F, mF and P. Your overall shape as a pianist is better. Keep going and BRAVO. (I want a video (or two) with some *major climaxes* (up to 4 black keys, let us say) played in two octaves and mF when you will have the time).


I know I don't spend enough time to playing to make faster progress. I really struggling to change that. I will happen soon or later though. Funny enough, YT claimed that part when I play with some copyright rights. It means robots YT uses recognised that music as well  Anyway, thanks for your comment. It is really helping me out moving forward. I am glad to record and I will find time to do it, even it might be devastating for hour or so for me when I hear the truth about my mistakes but after that first hit it motivates me to improve and move forward. So, thanks again for honesty, harsh truth. It is the only way to make some progress. And here comes my question, since I still develop musical vocabulary, since English is not my first language: What do you mean by *major climaxes*?


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> I know I don't spend enough time to playing to make faster progress. I really struggling to change that. I will happen soon or later though. Funny enough, YT claimed that part when I play with some copyright rights. It means robots YT uses recognised that music as well  Anyway, thanks for your comment. It is really helping me out moving forward. I am glad to record and I will find time to do it, even it might be devastating for hour or so for me when I hear the truth about my mistakes but after that first hit it motivates me to improve and move forward. So, thanks again for honesty, harsh truth. It is the only way to make some progress. And here comes my question, since I still develop musical vocabulary, since English is not my first language: What do you mean by *major climaxes*?


A,(Do in Italian) G (Sol) D (Re) etc. *Look to your Hanon*. The first 4 octaves / climaxes with up to 4 diesis (Diësis) marks.


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> ...next video + some bird sounds unplanned  This time with tempo 140, and I think I will stay on that tempo for a while playing/having fun to sound better. I am still not happy what I hear/play, but enjoy the process  . At the end there is a taste of Andante and I hope full Andante, with not full tempo yet, or? Who knows... will come next week. Ready to hear some wisdom
> 
> Anyway, it is time to play for me again. Today after spending some time recording what you can see below (it is always quite a hassle but worth it), I will spend less time then planned with my piano: playing with it like we used to when we played with our TOYS. So, less discovery for me today, less accomplishment, less practice... YOU HAVE FUN! YOU PLAY! YOU DISCOVER
> 
> Promised video... still to early to say enjoy, but soon


I think what would limber you up is to play chord progressions (the circle of fourths and fifths) instead of more scales (after you've learned them all). And my personal favorite as a piano teacher for many decades, is pick 10 or 20 pop songs that you won't get tired of quickly and either memorize them -- or just bang them out with a 'freedom' that is artistically freeing! You need to express yourself emotionally no matter what you play..


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> I think what would limber you up is to play chord progressions (the circle of fourths and fifths) instead of more scales (after you've learned them all). And my personal favorite as a piano teacher for many decades, is pick 10 or 20 pop songs that you won't get tired of quickly and either memorize them -- or just bang them out with a 'freedom' that is artistically freeing! You need to express yourself emotionally no matter what you play..


Thanks for advice. Always appreciated. Yes I am thinking about it. But those which I found are still few levels above my recent level. It is not that far though. Once I manage to have more time I will divide my day plan into some technique exercises and then those Clementi Sonatinas (thanks for those 'Dimace' I really like them) and pop songs will be there too to entertain a bit my family and friends... not all of them are after Classical music.

Anyway it is time to work further on that Andante part of Sonatina op 36 no 1. And of course those climaxes ('Dimace'), though I am still a bit confused what you really mean. But will get to that tomorrow. Today there is still some gardening work waiting for me... so before I get to that it is PIANO TIME. Join me: Let's PLAY, let's HAVE FUN, let's discover something new, let's possibly surprise ourselves  Just use your "TOY" and PLAY  I will! NOW!


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> Thanks for advice. Always appreciated. Yes I am thinking about it. But those which I found are still few levels above my recent level. It is not that far though. Once I manage to have more time I will divide my day plan into some technique exercises and then those Clementi Sonatinas (thanks for those 'Dimace' I really like them) and pop songs will be there too to entertain a bit my family and friends... not all of them are after Classical music.
> 
> Anyway it is time to work further on that Andante part of Sonatina op 36 no 1. And of course those climaxes ('Dimace'), though I am still a bit confused what you really mean. But will get to that tomorrow. Today there is still some gardening work waiting for me... so before I get to that it is PIANO TIME. Join me: Let's PLAY, let's HAVE FUN, let's discover something new, let's possibly surprise ourselves  Just use your "TOY" and PLAY  I will! NOW!


I need to hear what your goals are. Eventually playing on the world-class level, Liszt, Ravel?, or making progress as fast as possible?

Are you familair with the Kuhlau sonatinas?

 Is Jacqueline du Pre really playing this Kuhlau Sonatina Op. 20 No1? ...I've heard she played the cello too. lol

7 minutes in.






Here's the moving score;


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Thanks for advice. Always appreciated. Yes I am thinking about it. But those which I found are still few levels above my recent level. It is not that far though. Once I manage to have more time I will divide my day plan into some technique exercises and then those Clementi Sonatinas (thanks for those 'Dimace' I really like them) and pop songs will be there too to entertain a bit my family and friends... not all of them are after Classical music.
> 
> Anyway it is time to work further on that Andante part of Sonatina op 36 no 1. And of course those climaxes ('Dimace'), though I am still a bit confused what you really mean. But will get to that tomorrow. Today there is still some gardening work waiting for me... so before I get to that it is PIANO TIME. Join me: Let's PLAY, let's HAVE FUN, let's discover something new, let's possibly surprise ourselves  Just use your "TOY" and PLAY  I will! NOW!


Page 32 of your Hanon... (up to 38, if I remember correctly) The scales! A,B,C,D, etc. Have a great time.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Page 32 of your Hanon... (up to 38, if I remember correctly) The scales! A,B,C,D, etc. Have a great time.


All right got it. Found it as well. Went through the book with my eyes what is waiting there for me and I am excited... I already started to to practice like recommended in book with first three exercises (Hanons) trying to play them all together and later started with C major scale (4 octaves)... a bit of trouble but will practice few scales like recommended in the book so till Saturday I should be ready to record some. I am discovering the advantage of playing that way... Great stuff.

Oh, and I found at the end of the book this: "Now that the student has practised this entire volume..., he ought to play this entire book through every day for a certain time..." WOW. Is that true? This is what real/great pianists do? Well, I guess this book will become my close friend for some time... Though I found that Hanon exercises are on C (white keys only) and as recommended I am playing for my warm up as well Hanon 1 in G, F and D. (up to two black keys).

Anyway, it is great thing that I finally got this book. Great exercises... got those of course in my *app PM* but spread into various exercises you go through and at some point forget about. It is nice to have it in one place at last.

All right back to practice... Join me, whoever reads this post and let's PLAY!

Luchesi to answer your questions:

Based what many say if you don't start at early age you can't reach that level of playing as world class pianist reached. I am 43 now, and have been learning on my own for last two years...You see, I don't think about my piano journey that way that I have to reach some level in certain time, I leave the door open, I want to practice, I want to learn, I want to enjoy piano and where that will lead me I will see once I am there. Of course I want to play as good as I can with the time I have to practice right now. I enjoy it a lot... but there are many other aspects of life that has to be taken care of. Working on having more and more time for my piano practice since it became a passion to me. Loads of gaps though to fill in. I started with knowing almost nothing about the music... but learning... daily... one bit at the time.

And, no, I haven't heard about Kuhlau Sonatina, but I know it now  
Thanks for suggestions. Thanks for help.

And now, back to my practice. Still have a bit more then hour to fill with practice/fun/and music 
Take care.


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> All right got it. Found it as well. Went through the book with my eyes what is waiting there for me and I am excited... I already started to to practice like recommended in book with first three exercises (Hanons) trying to play them all together and later started with C major scale (4 octaves)... a bit of trouble but will practice few scales like recommended in the book so till Saturday I should be ready to record some. I am discovering the advantage of playing that way... Great stuff.
> 
> Oh, and I found at the end of the book this: "Now that the student has practised this entire volume..., he ought to play this entire book through every day for a certain time..." WOW. Is that true? This is what real/great pianists do? Well, I guess this book will become my close friend for some time... Though I found that Hanon exercises are on C (white keys only) and as recommended I am playing for my warm up as well Hanon 1 in G, F and D. (up to two black keys).
> 
> Anyway, it is great thing that I finally got this book. Great exercises... got those of course in my *app PM* but spread into various exercises you go through and at some point forget about. It is nice to have it in one place at last.
> 
> All right back to practice... Join me, whoever reads this post and let's PLAY!
> 
> Luchesi to answer your questions:
> 
> Based what many say if you don't start at early age you can't reach that level of playing as world class pianist reached. I am 43 now, and have been learning on my own for last two years...You see, I don't think about my piano journey that way that I have to reach some level in certain time, I leave the door open, I want to practice, I want to learn, I want to enjoy piano and where that will lead me I will see once I am there. Of course I want to play as good as I can with the time I have to practice right now. I enjoy it a lot... but there are many other aspects of life that has to be taken care of. Working on having more and more time for my piano practice since it became a passion to me. Loads of gaps though to fill in. I started with knowing almost nothing about the music... but learning... daily... one bit at the time.
> 
> And, no, I haven't heard about Kuhlau Sonatina, but I know it now
> Thanks for suggestions. Thanks for help.
> 
> And now, back to my practice. Still have a bit more then hour to fill with practice/fun/and music
> Take care.


With my own students it always feels like it's a race. I accept that many of them will not continue to play the piano as they get older and life intervenes. And many people tell me that they wish they had continue playing and practicing. 
It's a race because so many people get bored within a year or two, so the student has to find something that's sufficiently gratifying and it also has to be in interest that grows with them. What is it? Well it's the combination of playing favorite pop songs standards (using your own 'fake' piano ccompaniments) and continuing to explore the set classical pieces that they were given at the intermediate stage. If they can enjoy both these activities I've seen them go on to continue playing, and I expect they will for decades.

Some piano teachers will tell you that playing 'fake' piano will eat away at your technique (because it's so easy), and that's why I asked you what your goals are.

Tradition is not the worship of ashes - but the preservation of fire!
Gustav Mahler


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> With my own students it always feels like it's a race. I accept that many of them will not continue to play the piano as they get older and life intervenes. And many people tell me that they wish they had continue playing and practicing.
> It's a race because so many people get bored within a year or two, so the student has to find something that's sufficiently gratifying and it also has to be in interest that grows with them. What is it? Well it's the combination of playing favorite pop songs standards (using your own 'fake' piano ccompaniments) and continuing to explore the set classical pieces that they were given at the intermediate stage. If they can enjoy both these activities I've seen them go on to continue playing, and I expect they will for decades.
> 
> Some piano teachers will tell you that playing 'fake' piano will eat away at your technique (because it's so easy), and that's why I asked you what your goals are.
> 
> Tradition is not the worship of ashes - but the preservation of fire!
> Gustav Mahler


I can understand. It is sometimes hard to keep going, you want to play something you like, me aiming for fun is movie themes for my own joy, and some well known as you mentioned pop pieces to entertain family, but for my own satisfaction classical music is quite a goal... I am still discovering all composers, all possible music to play, thank to fellow enthusiasts here. I am learning. For example that Sonatinas from Muzio Clementi, or your suggestion as well from Kuhlau... I never heard them before. I did now. Thanks to my journey and you and others to advice... to expand my knowledge and knowledge of those who read those posts possibly. So, thanks 

For me it is not that I will stop pushing forward, but more finding enough time. I find quite enjoyable, well, mostly, those exercises you need to practice because once you start playing or learning new piece it comes easier and easier once you progress with them. I know that soon enough I will start playing pieces that will satisfy me more... oh I am already learning one, that Sonatina from video above 

Glad you joined spreading some knowledge.... but NOW: Back to business... It is PLAY time  Join me, whoever reads it, no matter how great you might be, let's play and have some fun


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> I can understand. It is sometimes hard to keep going, you want to play something you like, me aiming for fun is movie themes for my own joy, and some well known as you mentioned pop pieces to entertain family, but for my own satisfaction classical music is quite a goal... I am still discovering all composers, all possible music to play, thank to fellow enthusiasts here. I am learning. For example that Sonatinas from Muzio Clementi, or your suggestion as well from Kuhlau... I never heard them before. I did now. Thanks to my journey and you and others to advice... to expand my knowledge and knowledge of those who read those posts possibly. So, thanks
> 
> For me it is not that I will stop pushing forward, but more finding enough time. I find quite enjoyable, well, mostly, those exercises you need to practice because once you start playing or learning new piece it comes easier and easier once you progress with them. I know that soon enough I will start playing pieces that will satisfy me more... oh I am already learning one, that Sonatina from video above
> 
> Glad you joined spreading some knowledge.... but NOW: Back to business... It is PLAY time  Join me, whoever reads it, no matter how great you might be, let's play and have some fun


 Ok. I'm curious about what you like about the Clementi. I can think of many answers. When I was growing up my friends all had their favorite teaching pieces. That was a very different time when most households had a piano, and many kids were forced to take lessons.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> Ok. I'm curious about what you like about the Clementi. I can think of many answers. When I was growing up my friends all had their favorite teaching pieces. That was a very different time when most households had a piano, and many kids were forced to take lessons.


True. I remember when I was ca. 8 I had a chance to start learning piano, but at this time I was involved a lot in sport. And I chose that path... somehow piano came back to me 30+ years later  And I enjoy it, though sometimes it is hard. Anyway, I like Clementi Sonatinas for their freshness, that is how I somehow absorb them, quite joyful, romantic a bit to me as well. From practice point of view those are quite challenging, but somehow I really like them which makes practising/playing them easier. Like you mentioned you shouldn't be bored with what you want to play quickly, I am not... at least with Sonatina Op 36 no 1  It forces me to practice more to actually be able to play it. I hope I am getting better and better with it.

So, it is time to play! Let's. Join me now, and let's use our "TOYS" to be a bit better and maybe discover something new... it is always there waiting for us to reach for that discovery through: PLAYING. So, Let's PLAY!


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> True. I remember when I was ca. 8 I had a chance to start learning piano, but at this time I was involved a lot in sport. And I chose that path... somehow piano came back to me 30+ years later  And I enjoy it, though sometimes it is hard. Anyway, I like Clementi Sonatinas for their freshness, that is how I somehow absorb them, quite joyful, romantic a bit to me as well. From practice point of view those are quite challenging, but somehow I really like them which makes practising/playing them easier. Like you mentioned you shouldn't be bored with what you want to play quickly, I am not... at least with Sonatina Op 36 no 1  It forces me to practice more to actually be able to play it. I hope I am getting better and better with it.
> 
> So, it is time to play! Let's. Join me now, and let's use our "TOYS" to be a bit better and maybe discover something new... it is always there waiting for us to reach for that discovery through: PLAYING. So, Let's PLAY!


What are the differences which result in a student who stops playing and a student who doesn't?

What do you want for your own kids?


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

I want children to be free from Jaro .


----------



## Rogerx

Tikoo Tuba said:


> I want children to be free from Jaro .


Rude en not necessary


----------



## Jaro

Are you ready to have fun again today? I hope you are. Beside the fact that we need to do some work to improve those skills it should be great time. Let's play! Let's make those TOYS of ours sound a bit better then yesterday or week before (sometimes improvement comes in weeks  ) So, with no further ado: PLAY... DISCOVER... LEARN... and most important HAVE FUN!

PS. My day with my piano will be simple today (two sessions 1,5 to 2h each):
The Virtuoso Pianist - exercises first 
Then Sonatina Op 36 no 1, second part of it with notes I have stored in my *app PM*, though will play it without using its features. Just metronome and digital version of music sheet stored there


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Are you ready to have fun again today? I hope you are. Beside the fact that we need to do some work to improve those skills it should be great time. Let's play! Let's make those TOYS of ours sound a bit better then yesterday or week before (sometimes improvement comes in weeks  ) So, with no further ado: PLAY... DISCOVER... LEARN... and most important HAVE FUN!
> 
> PS. My day with my piano will be simple today (two sessions 1,5 to 2h each):
> The Virtuoso Pianist - exercises first
> Then Sonatina Op 36 no 1, second part of it with notes I have stored in my *app PM*, though will play it without using its features. Just metronome and digital version of music sheet stored there


You are doing very fine. Keep going and make only one thought: If Vladimir Horowitz loved Clementi (he has recorded all or most of his Sonatas) I will love him too. So big composer for your beginning is a big asset to your development. Nice to hear from you that the Hanon is in your daily program. No Hanon, no piano. (after him, and with him, comes Liszt's teacher, Carl Czerny. Very nice guy, super virtuoso and, this is important, important romantic piano composer. Do you want more? Nope!) :tiphat:


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> You are doing very fine. Keep going and make only one thought: If Vladimir Horowitz loved Clementi (he has recorded all or most of his Sonatas) I will love him too. So big composer for your beginning is a big asset to your development. Nice to hear from you that the Hanon is in your daily program. No Hanon, no piano. (after him, and with him, comes Liszt's teacher, Carl Czerny. Very nice guy, super virtuoso and, this is important, important romantic piano composer. Do you want more? Nope!) :tiphat:


I trust your judgement and based what I can see in Hanon book, and what it has to be learnt while going through Sonatinas I see there is enough. I will get familiar with Czerny as well... book during delivery and of course Liszt. I am exploring what those composers did already... you pushed me into ocean and now it is time to learn how to swim there  Oh, and I quite often watch and listen Horowitz performances: quite few on YT. Amazing pianist and so calm... very likeable appearance. Must learn more about him. Intruging stuff  Thanks again for your support


----------



## Jaro

Time to continue that journey, so, join me and let's have some FUN. PLAY!!!


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> Time to continue that journey, so, join me and let's have some FUN. PLAY!!!


I've already played two hours today off and on. After the circles of fifths and fourths I play through some clever pop arrangements which I have memorized. About 20 of them. I often play them so fast that they're unrecognizable, only to get the new day's muscle memory to react at a different speed.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> I've already played two hours today off and on. After the circles of fifths and fourths I play through some clever pop arrangements which I have memorized. About 20 of them. I often play them so fast that they're unrecognizable, only to get the new day's muscle memory to react at a different speed.


That is great to hear/read. At some point I will reach 20 pieces of music as well. Me today, I did some Hanons and C major scale through 4 octaves from my new book, and worked as well on Sonatina Op 36 no 1. It is getting better. I spent today ca. 2,5 - 3h with my piano and had to stop due to other things to be done but I was hungry for more. Felt sorry to stop. I must wait till tomorrow with hope that there will be again some progress. I am a bit jealous you already have 20 pieces memorised but I am getting there  Step after step  I am glad you share your quest, it is motivating for me somehow knowing someone is as well on its own journey


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> That is great to hear/read. At some point I will reach 20 pieces of music as well. Me today, I did some Hanons and C major scale through 4 octaves from my new book, and worked as well on Sonatina Op 36 no 1. It is getting better. I spent today ca. 2,5 - 3h with my piano and had to stop due to other things to be done but I was hungry for more. Felt sorry to stop. I must wait till tomorrow with hope that there will be again some progress. I am a bit jealous you already have 20 pieces memorised but I am getting there  Step after step  I am glad you share your quest, it is motivating for me somehow knowing someone is as well on its own journey


I did some studies of myself over the years to see how many days AWAY from the piano resulted in the loss of facility and an interruption in the upward progress. Sometimes it was 4 days, sometimes it was only 3 days! 'Very 'tenuous' because the brain centers are doing so many things. The muscle memory remains mostly in tact but it's a weird feeling for your brain not to be able to sort out things quickly enough -- pieces you just played last week!

If students don't realize this it might be another reason why they give up eventually. They think there's something wrong with themselves, but it's perfectly explainable..


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> I did some studies of myself over the years to see how many days AWAY from the piano resulted in the loss of facility and an interruption in the upward progress. Sometimes it was 4 days, sometimes it was only 3 days! 'Very 'tenuous' because the brain centers are doing so many things. The muscle memory remains mostly in tact but it's a weird feeling for your brain not to be able to sort out things quickly enough -- pieces you just played last week!
> 
> If students don't realize this it might be another reason why they give up eventually. They think there's something wrong with themselves, but it's perfectly explainable..


I find by my own experience that I can practice to some point and I had to have a break because instead doing it right I just start doing it wrong. Once I have a break, that is why I like to divide my practice into two sessions, same happens with overnight brake, I can actually see difference... Brain is a mystery 

Back to the business, I had started my session but friend needed assistance to hospital... all is fine, but some of my piano time was taken. So, with no further ado, let's continue... Let's play... Let's improve a bit... and most of all let's ENJOY


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> I find by my own experience that I can practice to some point and I had to have a break because instead doing it right I just start doing it wrong. Once I have a break, that is why I like to divide my practice into two sessions, same happens with overnight brake, I can actually see difference... Brain is a mystery
> 
> Back to the business, I had started my session but friend needed assistance to hospital... all is fine, but some of my piano time was taken. So, with no further ado, let's continue... Let's play... Let's improve a bit... and most of all let's ENJOY


Do you have a short little warm up? Not Clementi, Hanon, nor _Czerny_.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> Do you have a short little warm up? Not Clementi, Hanon, nor _Czerny_.


Honestly, it changes, I used to play when I was using only the *app PM* (that lead me to this point of my piano journey), some exercises I already played there and I could play them quite easily.

Then I discovered Hanons, and I used to play those, but source mentioned above did only three octaves...

Now, I still use Hanons as warm up and then continue with them for first part of my session. I start slowly, and then do what book suggests. Sometimes, not every day, I play first Hanon Exercise in G, F and D. Quite slowly 60-70. My fingers are quite thick, and short and I have to move my hands towards black keys and at the same time when I do it I learn to use pedal (quite a challenge  ) After ca. 45 min with Hanons my hands are really warmed up. It really works for me, at least right now. And what they mentioned in book is that once book is mastered it should be played once or twice a day... it is doable after some time of course. You see somehow I like those Hanon exercises, and scales from that book: The Virtuoso Pianist.

All right, time to continue the journey: me mine, YOU - your  Let's connect by simply exercising, playing, having fun... maybe not at the same time, but we CAN do it same day  So, let's use those TOYS we have and PLAY!!!


----------



## Jaro

How about to: PLAY and HAVE SOME FUN!!! Sounds good, right? Let's do it


----------



## Jaro

Everybody has something new to play, or develop what is already in our hands... so, let's continue. PLAY! TODAY/TONIGHT!


----------



## millionrainbows

I got stuck in a rut on those Hanon exercises. My advice is to use in moderation, if at all.


----------



## Luchesi

millionrainbows said:


> I got stuck in a rut on those Hanon exercises. My advice is to use in moderation, if at all.


Yes, I think all the great composers began their musical (keyboard) skillfulness and competence at a very very young age. Except maybe Haydn (Vivaldi). So, is it realistic to expect older beginners to ever be impressive? A few standout people have (but they're weird people, totally undistracted by influences from normal lives).

I don't know. It's something to discuss (depressing too).


----------



## Jaro

millionrainbows said:


> I got stuck in a rut on those Hanon exercises. My advice is to use in moderation, if at all.


Thanks for your inside opinion. Right now they work for me, I feel that my fingers are improving slowly. It may be at some point I will experience something else with them, but till that moment I will practice them together with other things I practice. 



> Yes, I think all the great composers began their musical (keyboard) skillfulness and competence at a very very young age. Except maybe Haydn (Vivaldi). So, is it realistic to expect older beginners to ever be impressive? A few standout people have (but they're weird people, totally undistracted by influences from normal lives).
> I don't know. It's something to discuss (depressing too).


I hope it is possible to be quite impressive, of course for some. I see it right now this way, when you perform for audience which consists of pianists, musicians, people who know about music quite a lot, you have quite a challenge to impress them. They can spot loads of mistakes, loads of imperfections and at the same time they expect from you greatness...
but if your audience is less developed in musical world you may get away with some imperfections, lack of deepness etc. I hope I explain it right. I mean there is different audience we may attract and entertain. I like to say, seek mastery, but enjoy where you are at this moment. With practice we will develop skills... will we reach greatness... well, I think it depends of the person individually, routine I guess of daily practice, luck as well (being right time in right place  ) ... loads of factors.

For me, for now, I simply practice and enjoy the journey. I know I am getting slowly better, making mistakes on the way, going sometimes wrong directions... but sooner or later will get it right.

So, let's play again. Let's have fun. Let's use those TOYS that make sound and let's make some that will bring smile to our faces  HAVE FUN.


----------



## Dimace

As long as you progressing with the piano, until the moment you will have nothing more to learn, your (piano) life will be two things: Hanon (which includes the scales and arpeggios, which are the must of the must) and Czerny. In the late stages of your studies, as many piano diploma candidates are doing, you will play daily the whole Hanon as a worm up. (up to 150 min. will be needed. You goal will be to have the power to execute the very last Hanon exercise to the written tempo). But, you know better what you need. The moment you like something so much, the knowledge comes from the nature its self. You need no one to tell you, how important is the endurance of your fingers... Or to explain to you the importance of the speed... And, this is logical, such benefits don't come from the heaven, but ONLY with hard practice. Practice = Exercises. Have a lot of fun, my dearest.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> As long as you progressing with the piano, until the moment you will have nothing more to learn, your (piano) life will be two things: Hanon (which includes the scales and arpeggios, which are the must of the must) and Czerny. In the late stages of your studies, as many piano diploma candidates are doing, *you will play daily the whole Hanon as a worm up*. (up to 150 min. will be needed. You goal will be to have the power to execute the very last Hanon exercise to the written tempo). But, you know better what you need. The moment you like something so much, the knowledge comes from the nature its self. You need no one to tell you, how important is the endurance of your fingers... Or to explain to you the importance of the speed... And, this is logical, such benefits don't come from the heaven, but *ONLY with hard practice. Practice = Exercises*. Have a lot of fun, my dearest.


That is my goal for now! I know it will take a while I know. I have actually question regarding Hanons. We discussed this before I got the Hanon book a bit. So, I exercise Hanons from the book, following what they write there. But you suggested as well playing those with some black keys. Which I try to do of course (G, D, F) but only with no 1 exercise so far. Should be there in place time for practice all of those Hanons with black keys?


----------



## Jaro

First let's PLAY TODAY!!! Have some fun with your piano or any other instrument of your choice. Practice/Have fun/Discover etc... simply use your TOY and ENJOY.

Second is two videos of what I am working on right now. Somehow unhappy but motivated again after recording to work/practice to improve. As always glad to hear all the suggestions. So, below two videos:
1. Sonatina Op 36 no 1 - Andante
2. Start of my scales practice ( C A A) from the book: The Virtuoso Pianist - with no endings yet 

Sonatina...





The Virtuoso Pianist - Scales...


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> First let's PLAY TODAY!!! Have some fun with your piano or any other instrument of your choice. Practice/Have fun/Discover etc... simply use your TOY and ENJOY.
> 
> Second is two videos of what I am working on right now. Somehow unhappy but motivated again after recording to work/practice to improve. As always glad to hear all the suggestions. So, below two videos:
> 1. Sonatina Op 36 no 1 - Andante
> 2. Start of my scales practice ( C A A) from the book: The Virtuoso Pianist - with no endings yet
> 
> Sonatina...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Virtuoso Pianist - Scales...


*Very good!*

With the exception of some uncertainties and minor mistakes with notes (this for me is the smallest problem) the performance was very decent. What you must correct: Put your fingers a little bit deeper on the black keys. You hit them (especially with your left hand) on the edges and this is dangerous. Deeper is better. Nothing else! Keep going and enjoy the sonatinas.

For the scales: Very good also! Don't move your lower middle hand so much when you play the C. The C is the most difficult scale, because it hasn't black keys, which are stabilizing the fingers / hands. Very nice. Keep going and play the first 2,3 exercises (when you find the time) AS THEY ARE. (no transposes) Look to play, P, F, Staccato, legato, etc. but when you make the video I want a steady mF, fluent legato. That's it! SUPER!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> *Very good!*
> 
> With the exception of some uncertainties and minor mistakes with notes (this for me is the smallest problem) the performance was very decent. What you must correct: Put your fingers a little bit deeper on the black keys. You hit them (especially with your left hand) on the edges and this is dangerous. Deeper is better. Nothing else! Keep going and enjoy the sonatinas.
> 
> For the scales: Very good also! Don't move your lower middle hand so much when you play the C. The C is the most difficult scale, because it hasn't black keys, which are stabilizing the fingers / hands. Very nice. Keep going and play the first 2,3 exercises (when you find the time) AS THEY ARE. (no transposes) Look to play, P, F, Staccato, legato, etc. but when you make the video I want a steady mF, fluent legato. That's it! SUPER!


Thank you for corrections, once I watched the videos I also had that thought in mind about black keys, but wasn't sure... now I am  I thought the C is the easiest since it is always introduced first - I guess some say that because it doesn't have black keys and you play each key after another. Anyway I will continue... Thanks for reminder about P, F, Staccato, legato etc. I find it a bit problematic with my digital piano because even slowly played sometimes I can't find the right way to repeat the sounds. I am not completely sure it is because digital piano? You see, there is not much resistance in the keys... I really need as soon as possible access to real piano. Something to figure out in few months time.

All right then, I will continue with Hanons (glad I like them  ) and scales...

Saying that you know whoever reads that what comes next: PLAY TODAY AGAIN


----------



## Jaro

How about do some playing this rainy Saturday? Let's connect through the power of music  Play, Discover, Exercise/Practice and as always HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Is today/tonight great time to play? There is only one way to check that out: PLAY! Let's have some fun


----------



## Jaro

... and again it is time to: PLAY and HAVE SOME FUN... join me and let's move a bit further in our journey


----------



## Jaro

Clouds are coming and will stay over my head in my piano journey for next three weeks. Going to visit my family where sadly there is no piano but only some piece of equipment with keys (not 88) which I have to make work for me as best as possible for this period. That is me. Sadly. 

But you? You may be in better situation with constant access to your piano or any other instrument you play: so! PLAY and HAVE FUN. I will join you as soon as it will be possible. ENJOY!


----------



## Rogerx

Jaro said:


> Clouds are coming and will stay over my head in my piano journey for next three weeks. Going to visit my family where sadly there is no piano but only some piece of equipment with keys (not 88) which I have to make work for me as best as possible for this period. That is me. Sadly.
> 
> But you? You may be in better situation with constant access to your piano or any other instrument you play: so! PLAY and HAVE FUN. I will join you as soon as it will be possible. ENJOY!


. 
Enjoy your stay at your family, keep safe and stay healthy.


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Clouds are coming and will stay over my head in my piano journey for next three weeks. Going to visit my family where sadly there is no piano but only some piece of equipment with keys (not 88) which I have to make work for me as best as possible for this period. That is me. Sadly.
> 
> But you? You may be in better situation with constant access to your piano or any other instrument you play: so! PLAY and HAVE FUN. I will join you as soon as it will be possible. ENJOY!


The greatest pianist ever walked on earth, the Master of the Masters, the one and only Ferenc Liszt, when he was travelling to perform all over Europe, had always with him a small 2 octaves keyboard for his practice. (without sound, of course, just to keep his fingers busy). What you have in your family home is more than enough for your practice. Enjoy your vacation, your family and make some practice in your spare time. Happy vacations!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> The greatest pianist ever walked on earth, the Master of the Masters, the one and only Ferenc Liszt, when he was travelling to perform all over Europe, had always with him a small 2 octaves keyboard for his practice. (without sound, of course, just to keep his fingers busy). What you have in your family home is more than enough for your practice. Enjoy your vacation, your family and make some practice in your spare time. Happy vacations!


That comment put smile on my face  Thanks.

So, let's play! Let's move a bit those fingers and have as much fun as possible 

Ps. Rogerx, I will have some great time, Thanks.


----------



## Jaro

Again those are my keys for nearest future  I hope you have better pianos to play with and you actually USE IT! I would be happy in that position right now, but... those must be enough. So, let's move those fingers of ours for some time and keep going with smile into next day


----------



## Jaro

Play! Play! Play!


----------



## Jaro

I take what I can from this three weeks of different holiday routine. Happy to spend just a bit with my soundless keys (sound is horrible - that is why it is off  ) 

So, join me and move your fingers for a bit if you are in similar situation for any possible reason... and if you have access to your proper piano, proper keyboard - TAKE ADVANTAGE of it and have loads of FUN! PLAY!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> I take what I can from this three weeks of different holiday routine. Happy to spend just a bit with my *soundless keys* (sound is horrible - that is why it is off  )
> 
> So, join me and move your fingers for a bit if you are in similar situation for any possible reason... and if you have access to your proper piano, proper keyboard - TAKE ADVANTAGE of it and have loads of FUN! PLAY!


You are the new Liszt! :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Jaro said:


> I take what I can from this three weeks of different holiday routine. Happy to spend just a bit with my soundless keys (sound is horrible - that is why it is off  )
> 
> So, join me and move your fingers for a bit if you are in similar situation for any possible reason... and if you have access to your proper piano, proper keyboard - TAKE ADVANTAGE of it and have loads of FUN! PLAY!


It's good to clear the mind from time to time, just like a real genius, otherwise one says rare thing.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> You are the new Liszt! :lol:


In my dreams, in my dreams only 



> It's good to clear the mind from time to time, just like a real genius, otherwise one says rare thing.


yes it is great to clear the mind. I needed it more then I thought I need. Missing my piano, but...

Now is the time to move those fingers a bit - not really having fun this way, but keep them going to have when I am back home.

Have your time of JOY and PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Taking advantage of relaxing time, but one hour with my temporary keys must be done  I hope you are in better situation and you can actually work/play/have fun with next step in your piano journey  So, let's do something today to move a bit forward: PLAY and HAVE FUN


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> Taking advantage of relaxing time, but one hour with my temporary keys must be done  I hope you are in better situation and you can actually work/play/have fun with next step in your piano journey  So, let's do something today to move a bit forward: PLAY and HAVE FUN


Have you wondered why so many piano students quit playing?


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> Have you wondered why so many piano students quit playing?


It may be many reasons to be honest. Hard to guess. I am not a teacher so it is hard to say because I have no students. But from different areas of live many times the main reason is that we do sometimes not what we want, or like to do but what we think we like based on our environment, friends, neighbours etc. I think if you know what you want to do, it is much easier to go trough hard times, difficulties etc. though there is no guarantee... too many factors, to many unknown reasons. Once you have personal contact with person that quits it is much easier to find and work on the reason with no guarantee that at the end it will work out. Sometimes it is not our thing. 

So, to those of us who wants to keep going let's PLAY and HAVE FUN today!


----------



## Rogerx

> So, to those of us who wants to keep going let's PLAY and HAVE FUN today!


More keeping cool and in the shade for the burning son


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> It may be many reasons to be honest. Hard to guess. I am not a teacher so it is hard to say because I have no students. But from different areas of live many times the main reason is that we do sometimes not what we want, or like to do but what we think we like based on our environment, friends, neighbours etc. I think if you know what you want to do, it is much easier to go trough hard times, difficulties etc. though there is no guarantee... too many factors, to many unknown reasons. Once you have personal contact with person that quits it is much easier to find and work on the reason with no guarantee that at the end it will work out. Sometimes it is not our thing.
> 
> So, to those of us who wants to keep going let's PLAY and HAVE FUN today!


You love so much the piano, that you will continue playing and learning under any circumstances. There aren't issues which can make you stop. And, if you find a good teacher or a conservatory (one time per week, if you don't want more) you will be a very decent piano player. (or, why not, something more) Live your dream, my friend. Others are dreaming the new XX smart phone. You are dreaming the excellency and only for this reason you have already won your fight. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> You love so much the piano, that you will continue playing and learning under any circumstances. There aren't issues which can make you stop. And, if you find a good teacher or a conservatory (one time per week, if you don't want more) you will be a very decent piano player. (or, why not, something more) Live your dream, my friend. Others are dreaming the new XX smart phone. You are dreaming the excellency and only for this reason you have already won your fight. Enjoy your vacation.


Thank you again for kind words. It is more then appriciated while I am charging my batteries  Will continue the march soon  Two weeks +/- one day.

Rest who can play today: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> More keeping cool and in the shade for the burning son


Today is a day when staying in shade is more then necessary  So, let's be "cool" and: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

As always, just a reminder to spend just a bit of time if not w lot with your TOYS playing. I can't but you: Have fun and PLAY


----------



## Jaro

Very short today. YouLAY! I will join you in two weeks time.


----------



## Jaro

last part of calming the mind for me (found great place to finish my brake). No phone, no PC, no internet, no distractions -> only nature, book, sun, lake and sounds of nature! That is last part of my brake before I will be back with daily posts and FINALLY piano next to me. So, stay focus on your challenge, your journey and PLAY! PRACTICE! HAVE FUN WITH YOUR TOY! I will join you next Saturday! Hungry already to play. I hope you can consume already that treat piano is. PLAY!
See you in more or less one week time  Till then... SILENCE here from my side


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> last part of calming the mind for me (found great place to finish my brake). No phone, no PC, no internet, no distractions -> only nature, book, sun, lake and sounds of nature! That is last part of my brake before I will be back with daily posts and FINALLY piano next to me. So, stay focus on your challenge, your journey and PLAY! PRACTICE! HAVE FUN WITH YOUR TOY! I will join you next Saturday! Hungry already to play. I hope you can consume already that treat piano is. PLAY!
> See you in more or less one week time  Till then... SILENCE here from my side


What's your first language?


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> last part of calming the mind for me (found great place to finish my brake). *No phone, no PC, no internet*, no distractions -> only nature, book, sun, lake and sounds of nature! That is last part of my brake before I will be back with daily posts and FINALLY piano next to me. So, stay focus on your challenge, your journey and PLAY! PRACTICE! HAVE FUN WITH YOUR TOY! I will join you next Saturday! Hungry already to play. I hope you can consume already that treat piano is. PLAY!
> See you in more or less one week time  Till then... SILENCE here from my side


And, how the FFFF have you written your post??? :lol: (have a very nice time, my dearest!)


----------



## Jaro

It is great to be back. With quite a journey due to all the limitations we have these days but finally at home and most important with access to my PIANO  I start tomorrow again: today sleep after 20+ hours drive and sleeping in the car. But you may want to play a bit: PLAY! and ENJOY!

Ps. Dimace you asked


> And, how the FFFF have you written your post???


Well, I was there for two days with my brother, and drove back there. Used that time to update and then just enjoyed the time with nature 
Pss. Luchesi you asked


> What's your first language?


. Certainly it is not English


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> It is great to be back. With quite a journey due to all the limitations we have these days but finally at home and most important with access to my PIANO  I start tomorrow again: today sleep after 20+ hours drive and sleeping in the car. But you may want to play a bit: PLAY! and ENJOY!
> 
> Ps. Dimace you asked
> Well, I was there for two days with my brother, and drove back there. Used that time to update and then just enjoyed the time with nature
> Pss. Luchesi you asked . Certainly it is not English


I was hoping that English was your second language so that we could talk about how you learned English and if it's the same - or at least applicable to learning to play effortlessly. I don't know if it is, but the people I talk to who are multilingual tell me that there's steps involved in which you have breakthrough feelings of accomplishment and it's all very mysterious how it happens. The same thing seems to happen in a piano student after about three or four years.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> I was hoping that English was your second language so that we could talk about how you learned English and if it's the same - or at least applicable to learning to play effortlessly. I don't know if it is, but the people I talk to who are multilingual tell me that there's steps involved in which you have breakthrough feelings of accomplishment and it's all very mysterious how it happens. The same thing seems to happen in a piano student after about three or four years.


Of course, I can share my experience. First I was learning English at school High school and University. To be honest, though I liked that language I wasn't perfect student. I did just enough to have quite good grades and nothing more. But then I had to use English when I was doing my engineering job and at one particular moment I've noticed that I need to pay more attention to it. So I did for three months after work for 3-4 hours I was learning from books and had quite a jump in using it (first mysterious moment - not really though, it was a result of hours spent learning - same I guess will be with PIANO) that let me leave my country and travel while working in many countries and continents. At that stage I was using it all the time. At this stage I as well decided not to use my first language at all (only when I was talking to my family - it was quite easy b'cos I was abroad) So, learning and talking to my work colleagues from Germany, China, France, Austria, Italy etc. I was picking accents from around the world but as well for fun I was learning from my favourite TV series at that time "Friends".( another mysterious moment and improvement) I also tried to think only in English. And I am trying to do it right now as well. (another mysterious moment occured) To quickly assume: There were few moments when something strange/good happened when my English moved quite forward. First learning it quite a lot made a difference. Then speaking only English did another jump forward. Then thinking only in English did a job... at some point I could easily switch both languages my first and English without any effort. No translation form one to another just speaking in one I chose to. Now it is sometimes quite funny when I know some vocabulary in English and I miss some words in my first language. But I am still not good enough in English. I could do better. Maybe I will spend some time to learn a bit more grammar and vocabulary. I know it will good to me. Fire some questions I will be glad to share more with you if that helps you. I think, that amount of time we put into what we like to do like piano, languages, sport or any other craft or activity, will make the difference and will deliver those moments of mysterious roots. But maybe it is just hours we put there to make things happen... and in this way we are back to PIANO.

To all who reads those posts:
Breaks are great... but my fingers need some time to go back in shape they were before loooong brake. Anyway it was pleasure to play again those Hanons, Scales and Sonatina today. I missed playing. So, if you haven't done your session for today DO IT NOW! I can't tell you how much FUN it delivers once you reach even my level of playing (it was hard at the beginning of the journey sometimes). Now, though there is loads of work/practice/learning to be done, there is COUNTLESS AMOUNT OF FUN to get from doing it. Do not wait to long: PLAY!!! Give yourself some great time with PIANO or any instrument you play. Again: PLAY!


----------



## Dimace

Your English is just fine. Here we aren't a linguistic forum. Instead of writing essays, keep on practicing. :lol:


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Your English is just fine. Here we aren't a linguistic forum. Instead of writing essays, keep on practicing. :lol:


I agree  No essays!!! Just playing. So, let's spend some quality time today with our instruments and let's HAVE FUN! PLAY! LEARN! ENJOY! -> another step forward


----------



## Jaro

Simple choice: to play today or not to play to today. I chose to play. How about you? Why wait? PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's do what is necessary as soon as possible with our daily tasks to win some time for our PIANO practice. Once it's done we all will PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE FUN  of course in front of our instruments (PIANO in my case  ) PLAY TODAY AGAIN!


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> last part of calming the mind for me (found great place to finish my brake). No phone, no PC, no internet, no distractions -> only nature, book, sun, lake and sounds of nature! That is last part of my brake before I will be back with daily posts and FINALLY piano next to me. So, stay focus on your challenge, your journey and PLAY! PRACTICE! HAVE FUN WITH YOUR TOY! I will join you next Saturday! Hungry already to play. I hope you can consume already that treat piano is. PLAY!
> See you in more or less one week time  Till then... SILENCE here from my side


Our philosophies are far apart, so I'm curious how well you'll do.

I remember why I prefer teaching youngsters. You impress them with your playing and they listen to your approach.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> Our philosophies are far apart, so I'm curious how well you'll do.
> 
> I remember why I prefer teaching youngsters. You impress them with your playing and they listen to your approach.


There are many philosophies and the best is always the one that works for you. So, let's keep going... Whoever reads this post let's again do another step forward towards our goals and let's keep PLAYING/LEARNING/HAVING FUN with our precious PIANOS or any instruments of your choice. Music we will be able to play will be our reward  PLAY!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> There are many philosophies and the best is always the one that works for you. So, let's keep going... Whoever reads this post let's again do another step forward towards our goals and let's keep PLAYING/LEARNING/HAVING FUN with our precious PIANOS or any instruments of your choice. Music we will be able to play will be our reward  PLAY!


You have already your rewards, my friend: Devotion, love, faith and discipline. Keep going.

(I'm waiting a new Sonatina video... Take your time but don't forget it)


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> You have already your rewards, my friend: Devotion, love, faith and discipline. Keep going.
> 
> (I'm waiting a new Sonatina video... Take your time but don't forget it)


You are right. Funny thing is that further I go, more I discover, I am still just at the beginning of this journey...

Yes, I remember about video. I am working on that first sonatina still... soon my friend... soon.


----------



## Jaro

1000 miles to walk to reach our goals, it is only up to us how quickly we get there, it is only up to us when we start walking... Same with Piano it is only up to us when we start playing to go through those 1000 miles... on the way there are many beautiful sights... it is time to ENJOY it simply by doing another step forward: PLAY! HAVE FUN! There are loads of things to discover! Get closer to them  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's play again today for some time  Join me in comfort of your homes and let's do it: PLAY/LEARN/ENJOY


----------



## Jaro

Let's use a bit of our Sunday to have some joy by simply taking advantage of the fact we have our instruments and that we can actually, better or worse yet, play on them  PLAY! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

And another week starts, loads of expectation for things to happen. One is certain, one we can control which is: WE CAN, and I hope you will join me and you will PLAY/LEARN and most of it ENJOY  Let's start this week nicely: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

For me, half way today, Virtuoso Pianist book was in action plus my fingers - loads to accomplish, great challenge  The best left for evening which is further work on Sonatina (2nd part will be recorded soon)... so join me in the evening or any time you can play and let's have some FUN today/tonight and PLAY and let's ENJOY what we can do... AGAIN


----------



## Jaro

And again, again and again... till end of times: PLAY, LEARN, HAVE FUN! In our case with our pianos and instruments we play. How great way of spending time it is you can only appreciate once you start doing it, and further you go you will get more, yes, challenges, but because you do it daily you can overcome them, and take from it what is waiting for you: REAL PLEASURE! REAL FUN!... and that keeps you going! So, Let's do it again and PLAY - TODAY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's play again today! Even a bit. It is worth it. It will lead you to the point where you will need MORE and MORE. Only daily tasks will stop you to sit and play. But on the other hand that need to play, that drive will push you to organise better, to win that time for you and your instrument to do what we like if not love to do: PLAY and GROW. So, it is time for our mantra now: PLAY, LEARN, HAVE FUN! TODAY!


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> Let's play again today! Even a bit. It is worth it. It will lead you to the point where you will need MORE and MORE. Only daily tasks will stop you to sit and play. But on the other hand that need to play, that drive will push you to organise better, to win that time for you and your instrument to do what we like if not love to do: PLAY and GROW. So, it is time for our mantra now: PLAY, LEARN, HAVE FUN! TODAY!


Yes, after about two days I lose some facility. And it takes about an hour of 'fast' playing to get it back, but it's a very negative feeling all around..

One thing it does for you, I have to say, is you feel an empathy for other players who are just beginning the roller coaster swings, and don't have experience with how to play 'fast' to get it back. This isn't easy to relate about in a forum.

Since I've tuned pianos as a part-time job for many years i've rarely been away from pianos.. (someone's piano). But after 3 weeks of not playing, you must start at an earlier level. This happened once in my life. 
I wish this wasn't the sad facts of it.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> Yes, after about two days I lose some facility. And it takes about an hour of 'fast' playing to get it back, but it's a very negative feeling all around..
> 
> One thing it does for you, I have to say, is you feel an empathy for other players who are just beginning the roller coaster swings, and don't have experience with how to play 'fast' to get it back. This isn't easy to relate about in a forum.
> 
> Since I've tuned pianos as a part-time job for many years i've rarely been away from pianos.. (someone's piano). But after 3 weeks of not playing, you must start at an earlier level. This happened once in my life.
> I wish this wasn't the sad facts of it.


You are right it was a bit step backwards after three weeks using only keyboard to replace my piano (which is still digital one). But knowing that I had great break, it was much easier to overcome difficulties. After all we know what we do, or not do and with that knowledge we can't expect progress if we do almost nothing. So, expecting few steps forward restart was quite enjoyable anyway for me since time spent with piano is giving you a lot of FUN once you PLAY.
It is now time to continue this journey, and I invite all around to continue theirs with simply moving with your own speed forward. Nothing easier, right? So, let's PLAY again, let's HAVE FUN and let's improve even slightly: TODAY! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

How about make this Saturday count? PLAY! HAVE FUN!

Finally back on recording, it was great to have break, but everything must move forward again, that is why, below recorded... don't know you can call it progress in full but there are some small steps taken I guess, and few challenges I still work on while playing that beautiful piece of music... so challenging but at the same time so enjoyable to play  Anyway, below is where I am NOW. Hiding nothing, no point to do that, few bits I struggle with while gaining some speed but decided to record with that tempo 160 (Spiritoso) and 66 (Andante) because then those challenging moments appear... something to work on while absorbing and learning last part of Sonatina Op 36 no 1  Enjoy watching and I am as always grateful for any suggestions you might have 






HAVE A GREAT DAY


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> How about make this Saturday count? PLAY! HAVE FUN!
> 
> Finally back on recording, it was great to have break, but everything must move forward again, that is why, below recorded... don't know you can call it progress in full but there are some small steps taken I guess, and few challenges I still work on while playing that beautiful piece of music... so challenging but at the same time so enjoyable to play  Anyway, below is where I am NOW. Hiding nothing, no point to do that, few bits I struggle with while gaining some speed but decided to record with that tempo 160 (Spiritoso) and 66 (Andante) because then those challenging moments appear... something to work on while absorbing and learning last part of Sonatina Op 36 no 1  Enjoy watching and I am as always grateful for any suggestions you might have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY


I've thought of going to a piano teacher who I don't know. Just to see what they advise. "Here, take this book home and play the first lesson(s). Come back next week and we'll see how it went." I go to my next lesson and play the simple piece for my teacher.. Her eyes light up.


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> How about make this Saturday count? PLAY! HAVE FUN!
> 
> Finally back on recording, it was great to have break, but everything must move forward again, that is why, below recorded... don't know you can call it progress in full but there are some small steps taken I guess, and few challenges I still work on while playing that beautiful piece of music... so challenging but at the same time so enjoyable to play  Anyway, below is where I am NOW. Hiding nothing, no point to do that, few bits I struggle with while gaining some speed but decided to record with that tempo 160 (Spiritoso) and 66 (Andante) because then those challenging moments appear... something to work on while absorbing and learning last part of Sonatina Op 36 no 1  Enjoy watching and I am as always grateful for any suggestions you might have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY


*VERY NICE!*

You are progressing slowly but very well, despite the absence of a piano teacher. I have seen also some (few indeed) esthetical ornaments in your play, which in the future must be increased to make the outcome even better. I noticed that your right hand was somehow uneasy, especially at the beginning of the video. After a while it was better. I assumed that at the beginning of your performance you were a little bit unsure, thing is very logic after 3 weeks of musical absence. Don't be afraid to make mistakes. Mistakes (and their correction) drive us forward. I will give you only one advice (I hate to advise someone, without a reason. And with you I see no reason for advises. You are doing, what you are doing, quite well and I don't like to play the teacher with my friends) The advise: STOP writing a lot and instead USE this time to practice. Five min. only per day writing, makes more than 30 min. per week! With this time you can learn something new (a new scale, for example) Personally, what I want to know for you, I take it for your videos. Your play speaks for you. Two hours per month, wasted, is a LOT OF time. Bravo, (don't forget to make a video with scales, arpeggios etc.) and keep going! Swiftly and WITHOUT many bla-bla...


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> *VERY NICE!*
> 
> You are progressing slowly but very well, despite the absence of a piano teacher. I have seen also some (few indeed) esthetical ornaments in your play, which in the future must be increased to make the outcome even better. I noticed that your right hand was somehow uneasy, especially at the beginning of the video. After a while it was better. I assumed that at the beginning of your performance you were a little bit unsure, thing is very logic after 3 weeks of musical absence. Don't be afraid to make mistakes. Mistakes (and their correction) drive us forward. I will give you only one advice (I hate to advise someone, without a reason. And with you I see no reason for advises. You are doing, what you are doing, quite well and I don't like to play the teacher with my friends) The advise: STOP writing a lot and instead USE this time to practice. Five min. only per day writing, makes more than 30 min. per week! With this time you can learn something new (a new scale, for example) Personally, what I want to know for you, I take it for your videos. Your play speaks for you. Two hours per month, wasted, is a LOT OF time. Bravo, (don't forget to make a video with scales, arpeggios etc.) and keep going! Swiftly and WITHOUT many bla-bla...


As always to the point. Yes, that 3 week absence was for piano journey not so good, or at all, but actually did something good. I managed to find some more time right now for practice, so in next few weeks it will pay off I hope. And Hanons and Scales will record next weekend. So, soon will be more. Thanks for advice, all are welcome, I WILL KEEP THOSE POST SHORT  Unless we talk about music. Thank once more, I really appreciate the fact that you actually take some of your time to help me out 

So, to all who read: PLAY TONIGHT


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> I've thought of going to a piano teacher who I don't know. Just to see what they advise. "Here, take this book home and play the first lesson(s). Come back next week and we'll see how it went." I go to my next lesson and play the simple piece for my teacher.. Her eyes light up.


That is the beauty of music. It lights the eyes of others, and ours as well  Congrats!


----------



## Jaro

New week, new challenges, new hopes... so let's move further again and PLAY! HAVE FUN and LEARN


----------



## Jaro

New day, new chance to play again or finally start that journey. Let's use this Tuesday right. PLAY, LEARN and as always HAVE FUN


----------



## Jaro

"Promised land" is somewhere ahead and the only way to get there is to march there step by step. Let's take another one today: PLAY, LEARN and HAVE FUN


----------



## Jaro

Well, not much to add today but: PLAY, LEARN and HAVE FUN - let's continue building up our skills  It can be only better


----------



## Jaro

It is challenging to find time on those like for example my Friday, loads of tasks to perform not related to our passion. So, if you as me have days like this, let's not waste too much time for wandering around and do what is necessary to PLAY, LEARN and of course ENJOY  Have fun with your piano today, too


----------



## Jaro

Play, PLay, PLAy, PLAY, *PLAY!* and Enjoy, ENjoy, ENJOy, ENJOY, *ENJOY!*


----------



## Jaro

The time is: NOW  Let's PLAY


----------



## Jaro

Will it be a great day? For sure it will when we spend some time with piano improving even slow but step by step forward. So, PLAY, LEARN and ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Scary times today. My piano plays tricks with me... For a moment with tears in my eyes I thought it died... luckily not. So, let's PLAY, LEARN and HAVE FUN


----------



## Jaro

What is wonderful with doing what brings us JOY that even we need to work hard it doesn't feel like work. It is always leads to some kind of fulfilment and further we go we want MORE  So, let's PLAY, LEARN and ENJOY today AGAIN


----------



## Jaro

Obstacles, oh those obstacles. Let's smile back to them and even they occur PLAY, LEARN and ENJOY  It is FUN after all


----------



## Jaro

Let's have some fun: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Clouds in my head... why? Below videos. Somehow I feel bad about those, but looking forward for your insides to IMPROVE. All exercises are from book *The Virtuoso Pianist*: Hanons, Scales, Arpeggios. So far, I am here as videos show, though some more exercises in practice already, some scales mastered too, though using previously *PM* app. Now for those exercises I rely only on the book and metronome  oh... and of course, PLAY, LEARN, and HAVE FUN with your PIANO  or any instrument of your choice  ENJOY!

*First video are simply Hanons first six exercises from the book The Virtuoso Piano played together. *





*Second video again Hanons first six exercises tried with legato, though... well waiting for insides *





*Third video are scales played twice, second of each should be legato... I hope there is some hope *





*Fourth video, arpeggios in C major, F major, A minor, D minor.*


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Clouds in my head... why? Below videos. Somehow I feel bad about those, but looking forward for your insides to IMPROVE. All exercises are from book *The Virtuoso Pianist*: Hanons, Scales, Arpeggios. So far, I am here as videos show, though some more exercises in practice already, some scales mastered too, though using previously *PM* app. Now for those exercises I rely only on the book and metronome  oh... and of course, PLAY, LEARN, and HAVE FUN with your PIANO  or any instrument of your choice  ENJOY!
> 
> *First video are simply Hanons first six exercises from the book The Virtuoso Piano played together. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Second video again Hanons first six exercises tried with legato, though... well waiting for insides *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Third video are scales played twice, second of each should be legato... I hope there is some hope *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fourth video, arpeggios in C major, F major, A minor, D minor.*


*Very nice!*

I saw no major issues, but:

1. Don't move your body (left-right) so much. Try to use only your hands and the arms. 
2. Keep your tempo stable, also after you have made a mistake. Your tendency is to make the pace faster and this is no good, because it is a new mistake (bad) after a mistake.(this is NOT bad)
3. When you practice your Arpeggios (let us say C) don't forget to make arpeggios for the positions E & G and not only for the base C! Every arpeggio has 3 positions to be performed! So ---> C, E, G / E,G,C / G,C,E! Do this always in 4 octaves. (or 2) Up and down, as you are doing. 
4. Every C, E & G (the first note of the arpeggio) must be CLEARLY intonated! The other notes less. *C (strong)*, E (normal),G (normal), *C (strong)*, E (normal) etc... Equally how your are playing the arpeggio this is VERY useful and good for your technic. 
5. When you have the feeling that your hands are tired, make an interval. Don't continue. Fatigue is bad for the outcome.

*Keep going and BRAVO!*


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> *Very nice!*
> 
> I saw no major issues, but:
> 
> 1. Don't move your body (left-right) so much. Try to use only your hands and the arms.
> 2. Keep your tempo stable, also after you have made a mistake. Your tendency is to make the pace faster and this is no good, because it is a new mistake (bad) after a mistake.(this is NOT bad)
> 3. When you practice your Arpeggios (let us say C) don't forget to make arpeggios for the positions E & G and not only for the base C! Every arpeggio has 3 positions to be performed! So ---> C, E, G / E,G,C / G,C,E! Do this always in 4 octaves. (or 2) Up and down, as you are doing.
> 4. Every C, E & G (the first note of the arpeggio) must be CLEARLY intonated! The other notes less. *C (strong)*, E (normal),G (normal), *C (strong)*, E (normal) etc... Equally how your are playing the arpeggio this is VERY useful and good for your technic.
> 5. When you have the feeling that your hands are tired, make an interval. Don't continue. Fatigue is bad for the outcome.
> 
> *Keep going and BRAVO!*


Hi, Thank you as always for your input into my piano journey. I will take all suggestions into my practice. It sounds so obvious, and yet, they are there to correct. Thanks.

No 5, I've noticed and actually went through that tiredness for a bit. Usually it happens at the beginning of my practice. Later on when my hands/fingers are warmed up I feel all right practising for quite a time, so, will pay more attention and change a bit my warm up practice.

Thanks again.

And now: as always, just a reminder to HAVE FUN today  Let's PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Will we ENJOY our time with piano today? There is only one way to check it out: PLAY and LEARN!


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> Will we ENJOY our time with piano today? There is only one way to check it out: PLAY and LEARN!


They say 10,000 hours are needed for a person to be competent at any skill or artistry.. it's such a huge investment...that's why finding an approach that will work needs to be referred to at the beginning.

So, it's not that most people can't do it, it's what they know upfront that will be - the ticket to eventual success.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> They say 10,000 hours are needed for a person to be competent at any skill or artistry.. it's such a huge investment...that's why finding an approach that will work needs to be referred to at the beginning.
> 
> So, it's not that most people can't do it, it's what they know upfront that will be - the ticket to eventual success.


Yes, and no. Before you reach that 10,000 hours you may play or do anything with great result, or enough to ENJOY what you are doing. Once you enjoy it, you keep doing it and whether it is true or not (those 10,000 hours) you sooner or later will have those hours in your fingers... an at the same time ENJOYING, PLAYING, LEARNIG  SO, let's do that: PLAY!


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> Yes, and no. Before you reach that 10,000 hours you may play or do anything with great result, or enough to ENJOY what you are doing. Once you enjoy it, you keep doing it and whether it is true or not (those 10,000 hours) you sooner or later will have those hours in your fingers... an at the same time ENJOYING, PLAYING, LEARNIG  SO, let's do that: PLAY!


I look back at all lucky happenstances and lucky breaks which prompted me or allowed me to continue playing, through the stages of life and all the 'distractions'.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> I look back at all lucky happenstances and lucky breaks which prompted me or allowed me to continue playing, through the stages of life and all the 'distractions'.


It is great feeling to look back and see those once we achieve something. But to see them we need to get there and to get there we need to... well, you already know what I am going to write: PLAY, LEARN and while doing it have FUN  So, PLAY!


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> It is great feeling to look back and see those once we achieve something. But to see them we need to get there and to get there we need to... well, you already know what I am going to write: PLAY, LEARN and while doing it have FUN  So, PLAY!


What got you started on this demanding path? Can you remember?


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> What got you started on this demanding path? Can you remember?


To impress ladies  Just kidding. No, I always loved the idea for me to play piano, but always was something else. Once I was doing work helping some to find their true love of doing something, I found that I am actually not following my heart. So I did. And it is a great journey. Demanding path as you call: sometimes but JOY of doing that is a reward. Being slowly better is a reward. Time spent playing is a reward and much more. So, let's PLAY! LEARN! and as always HAVE SOME FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Just PLAY today, and see what comes from it


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> To impress ladies  Just kidding. No, I always loved the idea for me to play piano, but always was something else. Once I was doing work helping some to find their true love of doing something, I found that I am actually not following my heart. So I did. And it is a great journey. Demanding path as you call: sometimes but JOY of doing that is a reward. Being slowly better is a reward. Time spent playing is a reward and much more. So, let's PLAY! LEARN! and as always HAVE SOME FUN!


Do you remember a tickle which started your interest in such an 'arcane' activity?

I remember a very easy transcription of Liebestraume which started the whole thing for me. At least, that's the way i remember it.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> Do you remember a tickle which started your interest in such an 'arcane' activity?
> 
> I remember a very easy transcription of Liebestraume which started the whole thing for me. At least, that's the way i remember it.


No, I don't remember, but I know what will happen next, focusing on what needs to be done 

So, let's do it again: PLAY, LEARN and as always HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Let's celebrate this Sunday by having some FUN! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's have some plan for this week that includes PLAYING, LEARNING and as reward we get FUN  Sounds great? PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> I saw no major issues, but:
> ...
> 5. When you have the feeling that your hands are tired, make an interval. Don't continue. Fatigue is bad for the outcome.
> ...


Finally I found the right balance during Hanon exercises. That was the moment that tiredness was appearing. That is great advice! Thanks, and now back to it 

Let's PLAY! Fun is there!


----------



## Jaro

Almost every day is a new discovery, PLAY! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

What will come from today's practice? Only one way to find it out: PLAY and ENJOY


----------



## Jaro

Fridays are days for me when I can have only a taste of piano time yet, but maybe you can have a feast: PLAY, LEARN and as always take your piece of FUN from it


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> Fridays are days for me when I can have only a taste of piano time yet, but maybe you can have a feast: PLAY, LEARN and as always take your piece of FUN from it


I hoped I was going to have a scale feast from this video, but I couldn't find the section he plays. Very challenging. Such fluidity! About 2 minutes in;




Remember, this is a light-hearted musical essay, for this TV episode.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> I hoped I was going to have a scale feast from this video, but I couldn't find the section he plays. Very challenging. Such fluidity! About 2 minutes in;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, this is a light-hearted musical essay, for this TV episode.


Will watch it in the evening. Right now, few things to sort out to win time for: PLAYING, LEARNING and ENJOYING the process  To all: Join me today and PLAY


----------



## Jaro

Let's finish this week with some music: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

New week. New challenges. Let's face them with SMILE  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

PLAY again today. After all it is loads of FUN


----------



## Jaro

All right, today short video with Allegro part of Sonatina Op 36 No 1. This is still work in progress. Moving to final stage, to work on this part a bit more plus a bit of work on previous parts of that beautiful piece (to me at least  )

So, below the video, and now it is time to continue with Piano practice... it is not over yet for today. JOIN ME and PLAY. Let's have some FUN


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> All right, today short video with Allegro part of Sonatina Op 36 No 1. This is still work in progress. Moving to final stage, to work on this part a bit more plus a bit of work on previous parts of that beautiful piece (to me at least  )
> 
> So, below the video, and now it is time to continue with Piano practice... it is not over yet for today. JOIN ME and PLAY. Let's have some FUN


*Very well! Clean & stable! *

I really have* nothing to say,* but, if you can, bring the 5th finger / left hand, in one more natural position. (though this isn't a big problem, only aesthetic.) You learned from your mistakes, you have corrected them and this is very good. I will wait the whole piece together. Clean, stable and soft. Consider that you are playing, like Clementi, the cembalo. Minimum power and elegance. *Keep going & BRAVO! *


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> *Very well! Clean & stable! *
> 
> I really have* nothing to say,* but, if you can, bring the 5th finger / left hand, in one more natural position. (though this isn't a big problem, only aesthetic.) You learned from your mistakes, you have corrected them and this is very good. I will wait the whole piece together. Clean, stable and soft. Consider that you are playing, like Clementi, the cembalo. Minimum power and elegance. *Keep going & BRAVO! *


Yes, this 5th finger is bothering me too, my problem is that it was weak and broken and not healed properly once I was following my basketball passion when I was in my 20's. I rather played with broken finger to not let down my teammates. Over years because it was so weak I developed that strange position of it to keep it away when I was using my hand for some tasks. I am working on it doing my Hanons and scales by trying to relax it more, and keep it in control... it is slow process but slowly I hope it will improve. I keep my eye on it  Thanks for that that advice... I will keep that in mind while mastering that piece... keep Clementi in my mind. Elegance? That is great word! That is great advice. Will follow it... since you kept telling me what to do I learnt so much: *BIG THANK YOU!*
So, to everybody else who's reading let's continue our journeys and again: PLAY TODAY


----------



## Jaro

Well, guess what? It is time for us to have some FUN! Let's PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's focus right now on those few things that must be done and later FULL FOCUS on FUN! PIANO TIME Join me and PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Slow mode for me due to my 5th left finger... ufff... so hare... but small improvements already. So, join me with whatever you work on right now and PLAY, LEARN, CORRECT, and as always HAVE FUN


----------



## Jaro

Patience  I dedicate this week practice to it. My left pinkie needs it so, let's PLAY! Let's start this week with some FUN!


----------



## Jaro

More and more idea of having real piano growing in me. But not yet... still need to practice with what I have... join me today and PLAY  and let's have some FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Let's not miss today and PLAY


----------



## Jaro

New day, new hopes, new challenges: PLAY!


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> New day, new hopes, new challenges: PLAY!


Take a little Maryjane and your scales will sound like beautiful melodies.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> Take a little Maryjane and your scales will sound like beautiful melodies.


They will anyway some day  To make that happen let's PLAY! Let's have some FUN


----------



## Jaro

Playing = fun! Play!


----------



## Jaro

Let's not settle where we are and move a bit forward again: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's lighten this autumn day with some music: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

When? TODAY! What? PLAY! Why? TO HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Rain, almost like night looking day, kind of moody day... but... there is some FUN waiting to have: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

What a dream! Practising all night... in my dream  Now I have to find somehow piece I was working on. Remember it but how to find it... I guess soon or later will find it  So, it is time to PLAY in this reality  PLAY!


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> What a dream! Practising all night... in my dream  Now I have to find somehow piece I was working on. Remember it but how to find it... I guess soon or later will find it  So, it is time to PLAY in this reality  PLAY!


While you're in bed before sleep memorize all your ninths and 13ths for every chord, major and minor. You need to know them by rote.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> While you're in bed before sleep memorize all your ninths and 13ths for every chord, major and minor. You need to know them by rote.


Step by step... will get there some day  Now few last touches to make piano time day longer. Two hours is not enough for all I need to do. 4 hours will enter my routine since Monday  So, let's play today again and have FUN


----------



## Jaro

One day to even more time to play (for me). But let's use what we have right now and HAVE SOME FUN  (sometimes it is a struggle, I know, but it leads to more FUN anyway  ) PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Who feels like playing today? Join me and let's have FUN! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

New week, new hopes, new challenges: Let's face them and HAVE SOME FUN! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

This week must be the week of recording, but have some trouble. Thought I put in private message to you *Dimace* but maybe it will have good use for others here, who may struggle as well with similar issue.

TEMPO for last part of Sonatina Op 36 no 1 - that is the struggle. It is played quite fast. .. and I struggle there: If played too quick I loose coordination between hands. I think maybe it is too early to play that part of this beautiful piece with proper tempo yet. Should I keep trying or it will come with increasing tempo for scales and arpeggios, where consistently I practice a bit faster week by week? Or I should spend more time with that part of Sonatina and push until is done  Thanks for advice. Any advice.


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> This week must be the week of recording, but have some trouble. Thought I put in private message to you *Dimace* but maybe it will have good use for others here, who may struggle as well with similar issue.
> 
> TEMPO for last part of Sonatina Op 36 no 1 - that is the struggle. It is played quite fast. .. and I struggle there: If played too quick I loose coordination between hands. I think maybe it is too early to play that part of this beautiful piece with proper tempo yet. Should I keep trying or it will come with increasing tempo for scales and arpeggios, where consistently I practice a bit faster week by week? Or I should spend more time with that part of Sonatina and push until is done  Thanks for advice. Any advice.


Not a problem. Use a tempo you are comfortable with it. Any tempo written in any music score is a suggestion and not something you must follow at any cost. Enjoy your next recording.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Not a problem. Use a tempo you are comfortable with it. Any tempo written in any music score is a suggestion and not something you must follow at any cost. Enjoy your next recording.


Thank you for comforting me with that advice. Yes, I am waiting for rainless weather to record. I was thrown into conservatory and rain ruins sound recording... Must record sound and video separately yet, my piano has some malfunctions. But will do this week! It's a MUST 

To all who reads. Let's PLAY. For me two sessions on daily basis since yesterday. I hope you find time to play too. You must already know it is FUN! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Responsibilities first or FUN (playing)? You chose what suits you the best: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Nothing changes: PLAY! HAVE FUN! Till end of days


----------



## Jaro

Not much much to add today but: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Time to PLAY in this rainy, grey day  (rainy: my location)


----------



## Jaro

I have a head set curse... it brakes all the time  Wouldn't happen with real piano  Some day. PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Better late then not at all: PLAY!


----------



## Luchesi

I played an hour and a half.

It took me 20 minutes of playing to get into the zone of effortlessness. Then I could've quit there (but you don't want to stop at that point). You can quit a little while after you reach that good level of experiencing what your hands and fingers are doing (with strength and an awareness of the music in reserve), because at that point you've reached or slightly surpassed your last level.

So, I guess 40 minutes ever other day is enough for me to retain my level. Of course, if I practiced 3 times that long I would eventually eliminate the hesitations, which unintentionally change meanings in works.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> I played an hour and a half.
> 
> It took me 20 minutes of playing to get into the zone of effortlessness. Then I could've quit there (but you don't want to stop at that point). You can quit a little while after you reach that good level of experiencing what your hands and fingers are doing (with strength and an awareness of the music in reserve), because at that point you've reached or slightly surpassed your last level.
> 
> So, I guess 40 minutes ever other day is enough for me to retain my level. Of course, if I practiced 3 times that long I would eventually eliminate the hesitations, which unintentionally change meanings in works.


20 minutes  I still try pushing, I still have no certain time when I reach that zone if I ever did so far, I still need loads of hours of practice... but it doesn't stop me from having FUN playing. I guess that zone is when you feel your fingers/hands nicely warmed up, hard to describe that feeling, good feeling. For one week now I am practising in my conservatory where is quite cold, warming it up takes a bit, what is happening now, before I start my practice. For me Scales practice helps a lot, not Hanons, not arpeggios. Scales  So, in about 10 minutes or so it will begin  Do your part (whoever reads it) and PLAY and HAVE FUN! 1.5 hour, half an hour, more... HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Still not there yet, but here it is Sonatina Op 36 no 1. Few more hours to fix some problems that you will spot there. Sorry for last part quality, camera battery change occurred and forgot to refocus, well... since it is not last time I record it: NO WORRIES 

Till tomorrow  Ready for some comments.






Ps. Had to change camera angle but honestly, my left hand 5th finger still is a bit stiff... working on it .


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> Still not there yet, but here it is Sonatina Op 36 no 1. Few more hours to fix some problems that you will spot there. Sorry for last part quality, camera battery change occurred and forgot to refocus, well... since it is not last time I record it: NO WORRIES
> 
> Till tomorrow  Ready for some comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. Had to change camera angle but honestly, my left hand 5th finger still is a bit stiff... working on it .


Practice and practicing aren't helpful words. It's just playing. And if you think in terms of just playing you'll be freer to indulge in the mixing of scales and arpeggios, and most importantly, thereby to learn to express yourself uniquely. You won't feel so restricted.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> Practice and practicing aren't helpful words. It's just playing. And if you think in terms of just playing you'll be freer to indulge in the mixing of scales and arpeggios, and most importantly, thereby to learn to express yourself uniquely. You won't feel so restricted.


Nicely said. Thank you.


----------



## Jaro

Let's warm up a bit our hearts with some music: PLAY!
Me: short brake from Sonatina Op 36 no 1. For one week but meantime from my *PM* app: Minuet in G minor plus Sonatina Op 36 no 2. Smarter how to learn the piece? We will see  Have FUN with your challenges  ...and again: PLAY!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Still not there yet, but here it is Sonatina Op 36 no 1. Few more hours to fix some problems that you will spot there. Sorry for last part quality, camera battery change occurred and forgot to refocus, well... since it is not last time I record it: NO WORRIES
> 
> Till tomorrow  Ready for some comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. Had to change camera angle but honestly, my left hand 5th finger still is a bit stiff... working on it .


You memorised and performed the whole work! Bravo.

What you can do is to bring the 2nd and the 3rd part to the level of the 1st, which is the best performed part until this moment. Your performance, especially with the 3rd part, is deteriorating significantly and the result is that the outcome is uneven. So, make the 2nd part more elegant, tender and suonando, and the 3rd, closer to the 1st. (technically)

You are progressing slowly but quite well. You are fighting alone, the moment thousands of music students have the help of a teacher. This is difficult for you, but also an act of braveness which I appreciate. Stay mentally focused, look always to your videos and KEEP GOING. *BRAVO.*


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> You memorised and performed the whole work! Bravo.
> 
> What you can do is to bring the 2nd and the 3rd part to the level of the 1st, which is the best performed part until this moment. Your performance, especially with the 3rd part, is deteriorating significantly and the result is that the outcome is uneven. So, make the 2nd part more elegant, tender and suonando, and the 3rd, closer to the 1st. (technically)
> 
> You are progressing slowly but quite well. You are fighting alone, the moment thousands of music students have the help of a teacher. This is a difficult for you, but also an act of braveness which I appreciate. Stay mentally focused, look always to your videos and KEEP GOING. *BRAVO.*


Thanks again for your input. Your advice is always appreciated. I did few mistakes while learning, basically to quick moving on to fastest tempo. But thanks to that piece of music I finally understand much more and as well learnt how to learn... probably did not get all yet, but A LOT comparing to work without any advice. So, Thank you. I will keep working on that and hopefully will come back with more  Take care!


----------



## Jaro

A bit of FUN for today? YES? PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

How about... YES! ... to PLAY again  Friday is as good as any other day to do it: Let's DO IT  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Brake day for me, or maybe... in the evening if everything will go smoothly, but YOU don't forget to bring a bit JOY to yourself and possibly others (if not now, this could be another step forward to do it in the future) PLAY! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Let's let the music take us to... I guess it is different for everybody... Let's PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's continue our quest again today: HAVE FUN! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

How about bringing some music today to our living rooms, sheds, conservatories... wherever our piano stands  PLAY!


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> How about bringing some music today to our living rooms, sheds, conservatories... wherever our piano stands  PLAY!


I haven't played in two days (my car needed to be towed and repaired). 
This will be interesting… If it hasn't been too long since you last played, something quite magical happens. Your fingers know what they're doing but your brain has to be reminded about the exact pressures and graspings and the individual (separate) fingers of the hand as they're making sounds. Not quite an out of body experience, but pleasant like that..

It's quite an unnatural activity for a human to make sounds with small complex movements and finger sequences (when they all have to be played quite precisely with the feedbacks). How is it done exactly?

Glenn Gould was asked about fingering and what he practiced in order to remember specific fingerings in the large works. He said he hadn't thought about fingering in decades and he feared that it would be as dangerous as asking a centipede how it walks - and then it wouldn't be able to walk. People would ask him how he did what he did and he would say "I don't know" and "I don't want to know". His friend said later that he was afraid he might lose facility if he worried too much about it. But he did worry.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> I haven't played in two days (my car needed to be towed and repaired).
> This will be interesting… If it hasn't been too long since you last played, something quite magical happens. Your fingers know what they're doing but your brain has to be reminded about the exact pressures and graspings and the individual (separate) fingers of the hand as they're making sounds. Not quite an out of body experience, but pleasant like that..
> 
> It's quite an unnatural activity for a human to make sounds with small complex movements and finger sequences (when they all have to be played quite precisely with the feedbacks). How is it done exactly?
> 
> Glenn Gould was asked about fingering and what he practiced in order to remember specific fingerings in the large works. He said he hadn't thought about fingering in decades and he feared that it would be as dangerous as asking a centipede how it walks - and then it wouldn't be able to walk. People would ask him how he did what he did and he would say "I don't know" and "I don't want to know". His friend said later that he was afraid he might lose facility if he worried too much about it. But he did worry.


Yes, it is magical... this brain of ours. Actually this is what I study in my free time, the mysteries of our brain and body... connections between those two and how those two learn. Anyway, glad you had some great experience... mystical? Well, that is what any activity does to us, in this particular situation PIANO and MUSIC. Why hesitate to play? Right?

So, to all, let's touch a bit of magic, maybe today something mysterious will happen. PRACTICE and PLAY! Let's have some FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Well... Play! ... and have FUN


----------



## Jaro

How about bring some JOY for our own sake. PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Conservatory is the worst place to have your piano in. It is raining and it is SO LOUD that it is hard to hear your own thoughts. SO, I must wait with my time of JOY till it stops raining. But YOU! Well, you may have more comfortable environment for your piano. PLAY! Take advantage of that. Why wait? HAVE LOADS OF FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Got some free time? Why not to PLAY a bit  Let's have some FUN this Sunday


----------



## Jaro

What will be the challenge for this week? Well, to keep going and as usually HAVE SOME FUN while trying to master those thrills in Minuet in G minor. Ufff...


----------



## Jaro

Slowly forward... but with JOY PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Nothing new  Same thing, same story: PLAY! HAVE FUN! New lies in what you do next... different for all of us. Again: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Few more bits to do and PIANO TIME  That's me. How about you? Ready to PLAY? Ready to have some FUN? PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Fighting with my old laptop that needs to come back to live: it is unfair fight but now finally came time to PLAY! Short today, but I need that FUN before this day ends. PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

First session (Scales etc.) done  Now it is time to have more FUN! I hope you too have some plan to play a bit today! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Had to work on my practice routine. Too much time wasted... Some practice done for today... next session in few hours  You too have some *FUN and PLAY*! Me: I need to work on some clear goals (short term) to have even more FUN from playing.


----------



## Jaro

Few challenges for this week (recording is one) but as always: Let's have *FUN and PLAY!*


----------



## Jaro

Well, READY TO PLAY TODAY? Let's have some *FUN* as always and move a bit forward: *PLAY!*
Ps. I am after my first hour with scales, hanons and arpeggios  FUN part left for the evening


----------



## Luchesi

Check out the style of the young Mitsuko for inspiration.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> Check out the style of the young Mitsuko for inspiration.


She played more notes in one minute then I play in 15 minutes  It is amazing what we can do with our hands... of course it needs loads of hours of practice and talent I guess. So, let's PLAY again today, get a bit closer to those who inspire us, though I am pretty sure that level of skills is beyond my range. It doesn't mean I can't enjoy the process. It doesn't mean to reach decent level and ENJOY much easier pieces... there is room for all of us.  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

This is game of patience... right? So, let's be patient and have another day that counts and PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

A bit crazy this Friday, day split into pieces so must be practice time to fill those gaps. Two short sessions 1h and 45min done... and two more coming  Join me and PLAY today. Let's have some FUN using our toys.


----------



## Jaro

Let's feel happy today. PLAY!


----------



## Rogerx

Jaro said:


> Let's feel happy today. PLAY!


I am decorating the house, almost Christmas.
Please stay as you are, you are remarkable enthusiast. :tiphat:


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> I am decorating the house, almost Christmas.
> Please stay as you are, you are remarkable enthusiast. :tiphat:


Yes, Christmas time, great time, family time, and decorating to me was always FUN, though haven't started yet. Will join you in few days  
Thanks for compliment but to be honest I have my demons too... music helps to keep them in the cage  So, let's strengthen the cage and put them to sleep by simply enjoying the process of learning: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

There is nothing new, but a new day. Let's use it for having some FUN: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Do you hear the whisper somewhere around your toy (piano)? Yes, it is silent whisper of your instrument saying: PLAY ME! If you don't hear it yet, start playing! It will happen every time you will be near it  PLAY! Have FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Let's warm up those fingers of ours and... PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

ca. 1 hour... that is how long I am away from time of FUN  It will be time of JOY to move again a bit forward with another scale to master, arpeggios and of course those two pieces I work on Minuet in G minor and of course first movement of Sonatina Op 36 no 2  You too: PLAY and have your FUN with your piano


----------



## Jaro

Evening today is my time of joy  Can't wait. You? Play! Have some FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Two days away from my piano  Not by choice... but you... PLAY! Have fun!


----------



## Jaro

Late evening for me to play today, to make it one day brake not two. Even for an hours. Yes. Can't wait till then... but you might take advantage of your free time and have some FUN right now! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

New week, same challenges, and as always loads of FUN! On condition we continue to PLAY! Further we go, more juicy our FUN becomes! Again: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

So slow to load today talkclassical. Let's be faster with decision to PLAY today  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Got three hours NOW! Time to PLAY! Can't waste it! You too: PLAY and HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

It doesn't matter what time it is... anytime is good time to PLAY! So, let's have some FUN! PLAY!


----------



## Luchesi

Your fingers should be dancing. That's the goal of practicing. Look at the world class videos. Your dancing fingers (popping fingers) should impress people around you.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> Your fingers should be dancing. That's the goal of practicing. Look at the world class videos. Your dancing fingers (popping fingers) should impress people around you.


Yes, dancing fingers  Nicely put. Still loads of time to get there. Mine are willing to dance in my head though struggle on the keys yet...though, slowly improve. Patience is a key I guess in my case. So, let's PLAY today a bit! Shall we?


----------



## Jaro

Not so great yesterday, those days happen, but there is always next day... well, at some point there is no more days, so let's take advantage of the fact we have another one and enjoy being here and have some FUN. For example we could PLAY! Yes! PLAY! ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Short time today, just two hours of FUN for me, but maybe you have more time to enjoy music, music you can play! Isn't that great. Being able to play... worse or better but still to produce those sounds that brought together create something that is unique. Well, have some time to be unique today: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Struggling with thrills in Minuet in G Minor. Well, Maybe today will come some breakthrough. Are you struggling with some part of piano journey? Let's move through that wall in front of us, whatever it might be. As always practice and time of joy comes to help overcome whatever it is: PLAY! PLAY! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

How about... PLAYING AGAIN TODAY? Well... it's literally in your hands  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Loads of things on a plate today! My piano time in the evening... you too find your time to PLAY today... after all it is FUN! Why miss it? PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Feeling a bit overwhelmed with vastness what needs to be learnt yet... so leaving that aside let's try to FOCUS and simply do another step, simple step and PLAY! Let's have a bit of joy what we can NOW, not what lies somewhere in the far future. PLAY! Have FUN!


----------



## Jaro

For those who have to play using headset: playing without head set is a game changer. Sound you experience it completely different. Feeling jealousy towards those who have real piano... That must be beautiful to experience those sounds daily... for now, let's use it what we have right now with hope for better future: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Rainy a bit in my location, so it is time to lighten the room with some piano sounds  Home alone! Can play without headset  You too have fun and PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Those thrills give me a thrill they will start sound a bit closer I would like to them to sound. Time to see what will happen after today's practice. You too PLAY! Have FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Is this today the day we have the shortest amount of sun light? I think so. 21st of December, first day of Winter. It is weird not having snow... what is the winter without snow... not really winter. Same a bit with Piano. What is the point of having Piano and not using it. So, let's use our "toys" and grow: PLAY! PLAY! PLAY! Oh...and as always have FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Just few days left before Holiday season starts Let's brighten this busy time with some music we can play better or worse but let's fill the air with those notes anyway: PLAY! Have FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Rainy, loud, and quite cold... conservatory doesn't serve well for piano practice. Three maybe two more months in those crazy conditions must survive. At least Playing delivers some FUN, though this environment... ufff! Let's not cry about this any more and enjoy whatever the circumstances we must face. PLAY! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

...and again we reached end of year. Holliday season. So, on this occasion I would like to wish you all to have wonderful time! It may be harder this year due to situation we face this year but nonetheless I believe we can enjoy this time anyway. I wish you all Marry Christmas. Loads of Joy. Loads of laughter. Loads of grate time spend with love ones. Where I am from, we on this occasion wish as well for what is coming, I mean next year. So, saying that, I wish you as well your dreams come true next year, meeting helping people on the way, health and wealth as well. Let's have loads of fun next year, no matter what. Let's enjoy as much as we can, and based on my experience, let's make less mistakes on the way to our goals then this year and reach those goals of ours. Merry Christmas! 
Ps. I will for next week go silent, here. So, I see you my friends next year. 
Pss. As always, don't forget to have some FUN and PLAY during this time!


----------



## Jaro

Back in business  New year, new challenges. I am one of those who actually set some goals for new year. Regarding piano, my is simple: keep going  Though, I will need some help. I am stuck a bit and that short brake I had for last week I hope will help. Anyway, let's continue our journeys let's have fun. Let's PLAY!


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> Back in business  New year, new challenges. I am one of those who actually set some goals for new year. Regarding piano, my is simple: keep going  Though, I will need some help. I am stuck a bit and that short brake I had for last week I hope will help. Anyway, let's continue our journeys let's have fun. Let's PLAY!


Do you express youself with any popular music? I think it's important to see all the connections (in music theory) that the composers had in mind whether their intentions were serious or commercial. I think it's important for learning those expressive aspects which can't be put into words. It also has the simple, effortless effect of keeping your interest up ..but actually in the new directions and dimensions of playing. Some teachers frown upon this, because it can lead to accrued bad habits (little bits of business as one of the famous pianists said) but how else can we best proceed by ourselves alone? We need to see the whole picture, no matter what the project is, and the gimmicks of pop are part of it.

It might be in a good resolution to try to keep..


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> Do you express youself with any popular music? I think it's important to see all the connections (in music theory) that the composers had in mind whether their intentions were serious or commercial. I think it's important for learning those expressive aspects which can't be put into words. It also has the simple, effortless effect of keeping your interest up ..but actually in the new directions and dimensions of playing. Some teachers frown upon this, because it can lead to accrued bad habits (little bits of business as one of the famous pianists said) but how else can we best proceed by ourselves alone? We need to see the whole picture, no matter what the project is, and the gimmicks of pop are part of it.
> 
> It might be in a good resolution to try to keep..


I am still a bit away to express myself with music I play, though, trough practice I guess I am closer and closer. Thanks for your thoughts anyway, I will keep that in mind. Right now, for me for practice, and I think it will keep me going are Clementi Sonatinas. Most important is that I like them and I am happy to learn them. That is next step, as suggested, I will take for practice and learning sake. You see, for last month I got lost a bit with my practice, struggling all due to wrong choice of next step. Yesterday, I came back to Sonatinas and the joy of practice increased significantly, so... It is time to play again today 

You too, if you struggling with something, maybe it is good idea to seek some advice, different point of view, because it may be not the thing we do, but how we do it that brings some level of frustration. Anyway: PLAY! ENJOY the ride!


----------



## Jaro

Let's focus on what needs to be done to win some time for today's practice. Can't wait till late afternoon to continue the ride. I hope you have same feelings and will play today! As always ENJOY even an hour and soon enough you will be hungry for MORE! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Though it is busy day for me and I only can suspect is for you as well... let's forget for a bit about those tasks we must do and let's focus on something we really like if not love doing: PLAY! LEARN! PRACTICE! ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's fill the rooms we keep our pianos in with some sound of music we can play. Not tomorrow, not next week: TODAY! Play, learn and enjoy


----------



## Jaro

Have fun today/tonight with your piano! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Second day playing through the pain... small injury on 4th left finger... but it is joy anyway to spend time with piano, more listening and slow motion playing but still... time of fun  You too play, learn and enjoy: don't let any obstacles stop you!


----------



## Jaro

Have some spare time? Well... why not to sit in front your piano and simply enjoy the music you can play! Not enough, again well, why not to practice to play MORE! PLAY, LEARN, ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

There is no such day as Sunday (many time considered as rest day) when you do what you like to do  So, let's PLAY! Let's LEARN! Let's have some FUN!


----------



## Jaro

*First part of update (today):*
Again, Sonatina Op 36 No 1 - all togheter: I hope it is slightly better, lost some time practising this Minuet instead polishing this peace and learning next. Lesson learnt  Since tomorrow full power on Sonatina Op 36 No 2 (first part of 1st movement memorised already  )





*Second part (tomorrow - on it tonight)*: Scales I am practising now 

Comments more then welcome, I open for any suggestions 
Thank you in advance.

All right, back to business: *PLAY! LEARN! ENJOY!* I hope you too enjoy music, piano and every step you take, no matter what level of pianist you are


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> *First part of update (today):*
> Again, Sonatina Op 36 No 1 - all togheter: I hope it is slightly better, lost some time practising this Minuet instead polishing this peace and learning next. Lesson learnt  Since tomorrow full power on Sonatina Op 36 No 2 (first part of 1st movement memorised already  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Second part (tomorrow - on it tonight)*: Scales I am practising now
> 
> Comments more then welcome, I open for any suggestions
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> All right, back to business: *PLAY! LEARN! ENJOY!* I hope you too enjoy music, piano and every step you take, no matter what level of pianist you are


*I will buy this! VERY GOOD! *

You made significant progress with this one. With the exception of some tempo uncertainties (1st part) and some climaxes (small) problems (3rd part) the outcome is very good. FIRST time I can hear P, PP, and F. (this is VERY important) The position of your hands is also much better. The fingers seem to have one more natural and ''easy'' shape. This is something also good and it looks also good. (despite the fact that they are many giant pianist with ''bad looking hands''...) The general sonority is also much better.  Stay focus! DON'T stop practicing this one, and, as you said, start with the second Sonatina. Climaxes and arpeggios daily and that's it! Nothing more and nothing less. (for the moment, also, forget anything modern, you are maybe playing for your amusement. Allow your finger to learn better the ''traditional'' classical way / finger positions.) Keep going!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> *I will buy this! VERY GOOD! *
> 
> You made significant progress with this one. With the exception of some tempo uncertainties (1st part) and some climaxes (small) problems (3rd part) the outcome is very good. FIRST time I can hear P, PP, and F. (this is VERY important) The position of your hands is also much better. The fingers seem to have one more natural and ''easy'' shape. This is something also good and it looks also good. (despite the fact that they are many giant pianist with ''bad looking hands''...) The general sonority is also much better.  Stay focus! DON'T stop practicing this one, and, as you said, start with the second Sonatina. Climaxes and arpeggios daily and that's it! Nothing more and nothing less. (for the moment, also, forget anything modern, you are maybe playing for your amusement. Allow your finger to learn better the ''traditional'' classical way / finger positions.) Keep going!


Oh, thanks a lot. I appreciate you take time to actually look at my videos and give as always great advice. Will follow. I have just finished scales recording. Now a bit of work to transfer them into PC and put all together and tomorrow will put them here.
All understood  Will focus on those pieces now. It is tempting sometimes to do something different but to be honest, I find a lot of joy while practising those Sonatinas... and if this is the way to improve: I can wait with something else. It will come time for more. For now MORE are SONATINAS  
Just one more question: should I leave for now Hanons? Haven't practiced them recently (last 3 weeks) anyway, or Should I practice them as well with Climaxes and arpeggios?


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Oh, thanks a lot. I appreciate you take time to actually look at my videos and give as always great advice. Will follow. I have just finished scales recording. Now a bit of work to transfer them into PC and put all together and tomorrow will put them here.
> All understood  Will focus on those pieces now. It is tempting sometimes to do something different but to be honest, I find a lot of joy while practising those Sonatinas... and if this is the way to improve: I can wait with something else. It will come time for more. For now MORE are SONATINAS
> Just one more question: should I leave for now Hanons? Haven't practiced them recently (last 3 weeks) anyway, or Should I practice them as well with Climaxes and arpeggios?


Hanon, until the end of your life, will be your daily partner. One day, you will play the WHOLE book (not every day of course) to warm up your hands. (later you will add also the Czerny to your daily program) Practice, through daily exercises, drive to endurance and to perfection.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Hanon, until the end of your life, will be your daily partner. One day, you will play the WHOLE book (not every day of course) to warm up your hands. (later you will add also the Czerny to your daily program) Practice, through daily exercises, drive to endurance and to perfection.


All right. That means I need to find another half hour of practice to feed my HANON partner. ... and of course Czerny, I did check loads of videos of Czerny exercise. I guess you mean Op. 599?

Anyway, as promised exercise 39 from The Virtuoso Pianist book - first 15 scales will be more in the nearest future  Just quick explanation about my 5th left hand finger: It doesn't look good as pointed some time ago. I am still trying to correct as possible its performance once not using and using it as well and honestly it looks a bit better (still not good enough) but due to small injury on my 4th left hand finger I suffer there right now with a bit of stiffness (can feel it). Anyway, no excuses I will keep working on it. So, with no further ado, promised exercise:





Thanks as always for all the help!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> All right. That means I need to find another half hour of practice to feed my HANON partner. ... and of course Czerny, I did check loads of videos of Czerny exercise. I guess you mean Op. 599?
> 
> Anyway, as promised exercise 39 from The Virtuoso Pianist book - first 15 scales will be more in the nearest future  Just quick explanation about my 5th left hand finger: It doesn't look good as pointed some time ago. I am still trying to correct as possible its performance once not using and using it as well and honestly it looks a bit better (still not good enough) but due to small injury on my 4th left hand finger I suffer there right now with a bit of stiffness (can feel it). Anyway, no excuses I will keep working on it. So, with no further ado, promised exercise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks as always for all the help!


*Remarkable progress!* VERY well! Keep going with the scales (Don't make two repeats. One time, up and down, 4 octaves, is ok) and by the time start also with their arpeggios. I liked a lot what I saw in this video. I will tell you a secret: All the music pieces are only two things: Scales & arpeggios. Master them and you can play GOOD piano. (Mastering= Velocity, lightness, musicality (YES, musicality) and bravura. It isn't easy to play ALL the scales and arpeggios like this. For this reason, if you make it, you have done almost (60%, 70%) technically. (there are much more elements for your technic (look at Hanon) but the basis are the scales & the arpeggios, for this reason are in the middle of the book.) Bravo!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> *Remarkable progress!* VERY well! Keep going with the scales (Don't make two repeats. One time, up and down, 4 octaves, is ok) and by the time start also with their arpeggios. I liked a lot what I saw in this video. I will tell you a secret: All the music pieces are only two things: Scales & arpeggios. Master them and you can play GOOD piano. (Mastering= Velocity, lightness, musicality (YES, musicality) and bravura. It isn't easy to play ALL the scales and arpeggios like this. For this reason, if you make it, you have done almost (60%, 70%) technically. (there are much more elements for your technic (look at Hanon) but the basis are the scales & the arpeggios, for this reason are in the middle of the book.) Bravo!


That is a good news for me  Happy I am moving forward... I wouldn't without you be where I am. I would if I would have listened more carefully a bit further though. But I guess there is a process of unlearning bad habits and learning new, better ones. 
Yes, I promise in one week or so, polish as much as I can arpeggios and post with new video. I learn them as you suggested, once scale is memorised and ready to further practice I add as well arpeggio from that scale in place to practice.

60%-70% you say! Wow! That is promising and actually motivational for me  I don't know how you do it, but somehow you speak the words I absorb and that make me even more enthusiastic to PLAY, LEARN, KEEP GOING. Even those where you point mistakes, somehow I take with ease. Thank you with all my heart for your help.

Today I have a rest day, due to my small injury, I somehow while working(not on the piano) kept my 4th finger in strange position I guess and somehow tired my left hand (I feel like it). I decided to work on Sonatina Op 36 no 2, and new scale with dead slow speed, just analysing more then playing. I hope that day off will help and I can move forward since tomorrow.

Honestly, I did not expect this what I read. I am happy  Again thanks.

And to all who read as well: I have to take day off, but you... well: practice, practice, practice: IT WORKS! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Let's continue our journey and let's make another step forward: PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE and as always ENJOY!


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> Let's continue our journey and let's make another step forward: PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE and as always ENJOY!


What do you want to be playing 3 years from now? What are you working toward?

You ARE an atypical student.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> What do you want to be playing 3 years from now? What are you working toward?
> 
> You ARE an atypical student.


Great: "atypical" is good  What do you actually mean by that: don't worry, I am not easily offended.

To answer your question, I can't actually tell what I want to play in three years exactly. I know though what I want to learn during incoming months, as soon as I can: Clementi Sonatinas, all scales, all arpeggios, as much as I can Hanons and if possible more exercises to play from the book The Virtuoso Pianist, as well I would like to introduce into my practice Czerny exercises. Time is the main factor now! So I follow the plan right now. It will come time to decide more about my music wishes in particular. I am still not able properly asses what I can play what I can't, which I experienced recently. I can learn the keys to hit, but to deliver the sounds I want, well: NOT THERE YET  but I am marching.

So, to all who read: Let's march together, everybody in one's own tempo... but what follow these words must happen: PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE and as always: ENJOY!


----------



## Potiphera

How can you properly assess your progress if you don't take formal lessons? 
Are you aiming to take exams?


----------



## Jaro

Potiphera said:


> How can you properly assess your progress if you don't take formal lessons?
> Are you aiming to take exams?


Yes you are right. I don't take formal lessons, I learn on my own. I was doing that with the app *PM* for two years, and now, I use it just for notes of Sonatinas I am trying slowly to play, and will for the Czerny exercises which are there as well. As you can see, I post my videos in what I was practising for some time, and with the help of 'Dimace' (HUGE HELP) I get some feedback. As well my sense of music and what I actually can hear changes with the practice. Two years ago I wasn't even able notice some nuances of music which I can hear now. I guess with practice my ears develop as well  And the second question, well, I am not aiming to pass any exams. I play because I love it. It brings me joy. Where it will lead me? I have no idea. I am simply enjoying the journey. I want to play as good as I can using resources which are in my reach (it changes over time). You see we have all different reasons why we play, mine as mentioned is simple: because I can, because I love it, because brings me joy 
All right, back to work, soon is PIANO time for me 

How about you? Why you learn? What is your inspiration?


----------



## Rogerx

Jaro said:


> Yes you are right. I don't take formal lessons, I learn on my own. I was doing that with the app *PM* for two years, and now, I use it just for notes of Sonatinas I am trying slowly to play, and will for the Czerny exercises which are there as well. As you can see, I post my videos in what I was practising for some time, and with the help of 'Dimace' (HUGE HELP) I get some feedback. As well my sense of music and what I actually can hear changes with the practice. Two years ago I wasn't even able notice some nuances of music which I can hear now. I guess with practice my ears develop as well  And the second question, well, I am not aiming to pass any exams. I play because I love it. It brings me joy. Where it will lead me? I have no idea. I am simply enjoying the journey. I want to play as good as I can using resources which are in my reach (it changes over time). You see we have all different reasons why we play, mine as mentioned is simple: because I can, because I love it, because brings me joy
> All right, back to work, soon is PIANO time for me
> 
> How about you? Why you learn? What is your inspiration?


I would say: touché . :cheers:


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> I would say: touché . :cheers:


I like that  Same as I like idea to play today again, though the weather (awful) makes you think: relax, look outside, it is rainy, almost dark, no chance to see the sun today! Stay in bed. Well, we always have a choice and luckily there is something to rise the energy sleeping inside. We all have it I believe. So? Let's throw some wood into that fire inside and get ready and at some point during days like this: PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE: after all it always brings some good, some FUN, and loads of JOY


----------



## Jaro

So much on my plate today I can imagine you sometimes as well struggle to find time to practice when days, like mine today, arrive. But no matter what, let's make a promise: to finish at least this day with an hour of PRACTICE, LEARNING, PLAYING: nothing better to end a day with some FUN  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Oh, I "love" those days when for no reason you feel somehow like a ticking bomb. Looking forward to my piano time, it is not only pleasure but as well can calm you down, so if you feel a bit like me today: PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE: JOY will come


----------



## Jaro

How about: you know already if you follow this topic: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN and of course HAVE FUN! Enjoy your piano today


----------



## Jaro

All right, time to use those keys of ours and PLAY! ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

New thing start to occur from time to time, true feeling of hands independence only very seldom now, it is hard to describe it, but I guess it is a taste what well trained pianist feel when they play: what a motivation to keep going! It feels great! So, Let's: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN and real JOY will surprise you


----------



## Jaro

Finally sun on the sky  Mood rises... will to work increases... Enthusiasm to PLAY reaches the sky. No matter how you feel though, let's again plan some time to spend with our PIANOS: PLAY, LEARN, ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Late start today, but it will happen. Did it happen to you already? Did you enjoyed your time with music? It's never too late: Join me, with evening PRACTICE  Let's have some FUN


----------



## Jaro

I miss my piano today, you may actually see it in front of you crying to be played... listen closely and answer the call: PLAY, PRACTICE have some FUN. I will have mine tomorrow


----------



## Jaro

New week, loads of piano time in front of us this week and loads of PLAYING, LEARNING and PRACTICE. Let's use end of January efficiently and PLAY! I call week of JOY! Join me and let's make some progress this week with whatever you work on! it starts NOW! PLAY! Have some FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Slowly, step by step forward  Have some brake from all the frustrations you might experience and PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN... step we take today will stay with us forever, on condition we keep going  PLAY! ENJOY!


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> Slowly, step by step forward  Have some brake from all the* frustrations* *you might experience* and PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN... step we take today will stay with us forever, on condition we keep going  PLAY! ENJOY!


 frustrations

My Kawai grand sounds very good and even inspirational most days, but when the weather is bad it sounds quite bad! The problem is I can't touch it up when the weather is bad, because when the weather returns to normal it will sound bad..

frustrations


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> frustrations
> 
> My Kawai grand sounds very good and even inspirational most days, but when the weather is bad it sounds quite bad! The problem is I can't touch it up when the weather is bad, because when the weather returns to normal it will sound bad..
> 
> frustrations


Such a shame... I know a bit about frustration too. My piano, still digital, is as well not the best. But for now must be enough. I experience different problems. There are days when some keys simply don't want to give sounds or give such resistance that you need to push them so hard to get the sound... ufff... like you said frustrations. Join the quest when the weather improves  It is nice thought, to me, that there are more enthusiasts practising and have joy from playing


----------



## Jaro

All right, new day, new challenges and as always smile when thinking about Piano time  Let's do whatever needs to be done today and win that time just for us, unless you are going to play for someone else: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN - JOY is about to appear


----------



## Jaro

Work first, pleasure (playing) later (that is my course of a day today), Yours? PLAY! PRACTICE! LEARN! -> ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Yesterday evening I experienced real need of regular piano: power went off for few hours... and forced after 3 hours waiting just go to sleep. That is huge disadvantage of having digital piano. This was an evening when I was about to work on last part of Sonatina Op. 36 no 2 1st movement to have all the bars play with slow tempo. Dream of owning real piano got some new fire to make come true faster. Only way to get there is to play better so by practising I will not "kill" those around me  So, what is your dream? What is your obstacle? Let's overcome them and by simply going forward get there as fast as possible: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN... and as usual take all the JOY that comes with the process, to feed the fire that is in you  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

A bit of failure yesterday, but hey, we have today to make things happen, or just a bit closer  PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN... whatever you learn to play, PLAY! It will happen! PLAY!


----------



## Erhaben

Incredible new way to learn piano & keyboard:


----------



## Jaro

Worse days... happens  Let's smile though, because sun is always rising again! PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN! Let's have some JOY!


----------



## Rogerx

Erhaben said:


> Incredible new way to learn piano & keyboard:


Perhaps you can tell us a bit more before clicking on a anonymous link .


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> Perhaps you can tell us a bit more before clicking on a anonymous link .


So true 

Having a bit worse time I am glad that new week started and as always, to me at least, it means that there is something that can be done through incoming next seven days. Let's make something happen: PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE and as always *ENJOY*!


----------



## Luchesi

millionrainbows said:


> Remember the magic number "one." Today I will practice one scale, the major, in all 12 keys. Today I will play arpeggios in one key. I will play all major and minor keys one time. I will work on one piece.


I go down the circle of 5ths and I add a major seventh to each one, And then I start over with an added 6th to each one.

Then I switch to the minors and again adding their sixth to each one.

After 3 chords it sounds to me like I'm out of the key that was in my head and so you have to play around with melodies or more clever transitions before you can proceed with the next 3 chords.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> I go down the circle of 5ths and I add a major seventh to each one, And then I start over with an added 6th to each one.
> 
> Then I switch to the minors and again adding their sixth to each one.
> 
> After 3 chords it sounds to me like I'm out of the key that was in my head and so you have to play around with melodies or more clever transitions before you can proceed with the next 3 chords.


I will have to look up what exactly you are talking about  Still student... still in the process of learning : so, let's: PLAY, LEARN, ENJOY


----------



## Jaro

Finally a bit of sun  I know we experience different weather condition since we all are in different geographical location, but if you have sun like me today, take advantage of that and enjoy even more time with your instrument, if you experience cold, well try even harder  PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN and of course ENJOY


----------



## Jaro

Step by step, slowly but surely  Finally, 1st movement of Sonatina Op 36 no 2 in my head and fingers technically mastered (slow tempo) now it is time to connect the parts together: REAL FUN BEGINS  So, join me with your own challenge and let's make something good for us happen: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN... and as usually ENJOY


----------



## Jaro

Let's brighten a bit this Friday evening and: PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE... don't forget to ENJOY


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> Let's brighten a bit this Friday evening and: PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE... don't forget to ENJOY


You're still enjoying Clementi, or is it something existential? I admire your dedication.

He was very clever..


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> You're still enjoying Clementi, or is it something existential? I admire your dedication.
> 
> He was very clever..


Thank you for kind words. Yes, I am still enjoying Clementi, actually in a minute will continue my practice session (5 min brake after all Hanons, Scales and Arpeggios I played - those which I know) NOW Sonatina no 2 1st movement practice begins: a bit of struggle but as well loads of JOY  I hope to make some progress today 

Join me, if not now, maybe later and let's play some music: ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's finish this week of practice with.... a bit more practice  Who knows what will happen after next 3 hours of PLAYING, LEARNING. One thing is certain: there will be some JOY of spending our time that way  PLAY! Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Jaro

Unplanned brake... well, life happens  But finger crossed today all will be sorted out... can't wait to sit and PLAY again. If you have chance to PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE today, do it... I join once will handle small obstacle: hopefully TONIGHT  PLAY and ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

When you are close to reach that next step... that smell of it... you are almost there... that is what is as well about piano. With every new piece of music you get that feeling that smell of achievement, of next step done. So, let's get even closer to touch it: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN!


----------



## Jaro

It's getting better with every day! Not there yet? Well, let's be at least one step further: PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE!!! Loads of fun is waiting for us there: PLAY


----------



## Jaro

All pieces of 1st movement of Sonatina op 36 no 2 finally played togheter (with slow tempo yet) but real fun just begins! If you've ever learnt any new piece you know what I am talking about. So, whatever your are learning now, let's move a bit further and have some FUN! PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE!


----------



## Jaro

Your session is not as successful as expected? Well it happens. It happened to me yesterday, somehow sometimes your fingers behave like 10 tasteless hot dogs. Well, today is a new day, let's put them to work again with hope for better taste  PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN! Who knows what results we will ENJOY today!


----------



## Jaro

One more week of practice since last video update, hopefully 6 new scales + arpeggios + wherever I will be with Sonatina Op 36 no 2, 1st movement. I hope you too are moving forward with whatever you are practising. Slower or faster... it doesn't matter that much more important is that we experience JOY going forward  So, let's move a bit forward today as well: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN! As always: HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

And cycle begins again, Monday: new hopes, new challenges and whole week to make things happen whatever it might be for you. But since we are here about piano or any instrument you might love to play let's do something great for ourselves and: PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE and hopefully ENJOY the results that this week of practice will bring  PLAY!
Ps. Forgot mention it yesterday, did you went weird and kissed yesterday your piano? After all it was Valentine's Day


----------



## Jaro

A bit less time for piano today for me but I am certain it will be great time  How about you? Ready to continue to: PLAY!? LEARN!? PRACTICE!? Have FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Let's play a bit today, let's have some fun, let's move forward, even a bit: PLAY! PRACTICE! LEARN!


----------



## Jaro

No matter how enthusiastic you are, sometimes come dark days. True or false? We need to push through those days anyway  So, let's! PLAY! PRACTICE! LEARN!


----------



## Jaro

How about short brake from any tasks you need to perform today and PLAY? Have fun: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Late start for me tonight - first kiss of spring came to my location  Had to take advantage of that  So, short but surely FUN before me. I hope you too had great time playing or you are about to have: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's have some fun: PLAY! LEARN! PRACTICE!


----------



## Jaro

It is easy to say: PLAY! I know we all have all kind of tasks to perform, but still, why not to take some brake and enjoy a bit our instruments and release the tension and simply PLAY! Maybe LEARN something new? PRACTICE? Let's have some FUN


----------



## Jaro

I need to buy a bit of faster tempo by only one mean I know which is PRACTICE. So, let's work on anything you might need to work on together connected by passion to music  PLAY! PRACTICE! LEARN!


----------



## Jaro

It's funny when you test with scales how far with tempo you can go (tested with one scale  Funny feeling when you actually don't know how you do it but you do it till the point when your hands and fingers simply say: NO WAY  Anyway, let's have some FUN today too: PLAY! PRACTICE! LEARN!


----------



## Jaro

It is so hard sometimes but totally worth it to spend those hours practising. Enjoy today again. PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN. 
Me? I had to take day off today. Weather after winter significantly improved and had to take advantage of that  You too have a great day/evening


----------



## Jaro

It is now time take a bit of brake from daily routines and play, practice and learn  Let's have some fun.


----------



## Jaro

New week and new challenges: that is great! Let's work on whatever is your challenge and be a bit better then yesterday  PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN. 
Ps. Need to record something finally


----------



## Jaro

Few struggles to sort out hopefully today  By the way, once you have few areas of the piece of music you work on in different parts of it do you still play the whole piece or just practice just those where the problem occurs? I kind of play all of it but I have feeling that I should just focus on those parts. Actually I just answered myself what to do. But I am still curious what you do. What is your approach. What is your suggestion. What works best for you. 
Anyway, let's have great practice hours (plural) today/tonight: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN: ENJOY!!!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Few struggles to sort out hopefully today  By the way, once you have few areas of the piece of music you work on in different parts of it do you still play the whole piece or* just practice just those where the problem occurs*? I kind of play all of it but I have feeling that I should just focus on those parts. Actually I just answered myself what to do. But I am still curious what you do. What is your approach. What is your suggestion. What works best for you.
> Anyway, let's have great practice hours (plural) today/tonight: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN: ENJOY!!!


For the love of merciful God *only* the problematic sections. Enjoy!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> For the love of merciful God *only* the problematic sections. Enjoy!


That is quite clear and loud  Thank you. Sometimes I need a bit of shake.
Soon few more questions: but first I need a video to finally record, it will be easier for me to explain. 
As always grateful that you keep an eye on me


----------



## Jaro

Short brake between practice hours and will continue further. That's me. How about you? Are you already enjoyed your piano today? YES: you know how great it is! NO: PLAY! ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Well, all daily tasks done and one left, thought it is not a task at all. Let's have some great time and PLAY! Wherever you are: PLAY! Have some JOY!


----------



## Jaro

Got my new book called: CLEMENTI Op. 36 Six Sonatinas  Grew to switch from my app *PM* that served me for almost three years (better or worse). It is another level of FUN to learn from real notes  Let's PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN! You too have FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Let's have some fun this Saturday and PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Unplanned brake yesterday, but back in business today. So, let's start this week with good practice session and PLAY and LEARN!

Ps. To all women among us: All the best to you today on YOUR DAY and all days after


----------



## Jaro

I hope you all have great day! YES? Let's make it even better by learning, practising and having fun. NO? Happens! Well, let's forget about all problems for hour, two or maybe even three and again: PLAY! LEARN! ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Met today a friend who spends countless hours to *PLAY*... games  Don't get me wrong, that is his way to spend time and have fun, so, lest *PLAY* as well and have fun but... we are going to put different meaning to that word: PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE: the instrument of your choice


----------



## Jaro

Get ready, focus on your daily tasks as much as you can to win some time to: PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE today  I'm almost there. I hope you too  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Have to take 3-4 days brake, life happens. But you? DON"T STOP! *PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE, ENJOY*! I join when fire is put out


----------



## Jaro

Back in business  Did already a bit of stretching with Scales in the morning. Join me and let's have fun in the evening: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN  ENJOY!!!


----------



## Jaro

All done  Are you as well ready to have some quality time? Let's play! Let's learn a bit more today! Let's practice!


----------



## Jaro

Let's brighten this day with some music played better or worse. Let's keep going even for short amount of time : PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Sometimes I think and feel like day should have at least 8 hours more! But let's do all we can with what we've got. Let's *PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE* between those tasks that occupy us so furiously


----------



## Jaro

Oxygenated (first time using that word in English, I hope is right  ) after looong walk to celebrate Spring season  Well, so tired due to stationary life style recent events force us to lead. I think, today, I will have day off. Charge the batteries and enjoy that state of tiredness that feel pleasant somehow. But you don't stop: *PLAY!*


----------



## Jaro

I am on cursed days recently. It is great to have new neighbour, happy for them to have new house etc. but with goodies come as well some unexpected work... So, again for me much shorter time for play today... need to sort things out in the garden quickly to go back to regular routine. But you again, don't stop! *PLAY, ENJOY, LEARN!*


----------



## Jaro

Let's have some fun today and LEARN, PLAY, PRACTICE. ENJOY!


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

I try and try and am not yet motivated . It's been three years of drought .


----------



## Jaro

Tikoo Tuba said:


> I try and try and am not yet motivated . It's been three years of drought .


Well, happens. You should probably find another source of motivation. Certainly, this place doesn't work for you. You are right, though, it's been already ca. three years. Anyway, I wish you all the best anyway, and I hope you will find your motivation, if you seek one. 
Me: Back to daily task to win some time to *PLAY! LEARN! PRACTICE!* You too, whoever reads, have FUN today! Maybe today is a day when breakthrough will occur  Or you will make one step towards it  *PLAY!*


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Thanks for your comment , Jaro . I will stop trying to be motivated and be patient 
with what has existed from the beginning .


----------



## Jaro

Let's play again. Let's have some fun. Let's learn. PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

A bit struggling with time these days, I am sure you can relate. But apart the difficulties let's continue: this week focus in my journey is set to practice those 9 new scales and arpeggios... What is your goal for this week? Do you have one? Let's march forward: PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE! ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Happy Easter everybody  Have a great time, relax, and reload


----------



## Rogerx

Jaro said:


> Happy Easter everybody  Have a great time, relax, and reload




:cheers:


----------



## Jaro

Back on track from today after rough month. Let's smile back to all the obstacles and bring some joy to our daily routines  Let's play, learn, and practice. ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

How about to play a bit today/tonight  Well, can't wait. Are you? PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's have some piano time again today  PRACTICE, LEARN, PLAY and as always ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Morning? Well, a bit bad... too much to think about. Evening? Well, a bit of tired after whole day. One hour after noon? Well: BINGO! By accident discovered best time to practice  For me is middle of a day. What is your favourite time to enjoy your piano? ... and as always... don't forget to *enjoy* it today/tonight: *PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN!*


----------



## Jaro

Sunday is as good for practice like other day... who knows what will stop us during a week? So, let's use our Sunday as well to enjoy and PLAY! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Struggling today, I guess you too sometimes don't know why feel like something is about to happen but actually nothing happens and it kicks you out from normal routine. Well, there is cure, or at least its mine: do what brings pleasure  *PLAY!* It may not make that feeling away, but certainly helps a bit  *PLAY, ENJOY!*


----------



## Jaro

Good thing about practice in the middle of a day is that if there is time left in the evening you can enjoy PLAYING even more  So, *PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN*


----------



## Jaro

Afternoon practice done  How about you? Did you found already time to have some fun? *PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE*. I will join you again in the evening


----------



## Jaro

TV? NO! Game? NO! FB? NO! etc... NO! Piano? YES, YES, YES! Time to have some fun! Let's play!


----------



## Jaro

To me: half hour to reload after todays work and PIANO  You? What you have to do to start to PLAY? It is going to be fun so, don't miss it


----------



## Jaro

Let's play a bit today!


----------



## Jaro

Short recovery after work and dinner and time for FUN! That's me. How about you? Have in your plan for today to enjoy your piano? Your music? PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE  ENJOY!!!


----------



## Jaro

Time to enjoy a bit of music, a bit of practice, and simply have fun with our intruments  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Play! Enjoy! Have fun!


----------



## Jaro

Spring has come already, and sometimes is difficult to focus to play during a day... but after all playing is another way to enjoy time we have so: let's! PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE!


----------



## Jaro

Those short brakes that happens sometimes with our journey makes us (it makes me) hungry to play even more then before. Can you relate? PLAY! LEARN! PRACTICE! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

A bit of playing time will not hurt? Right? So, let's have some fun and: PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE!


----------



## Jaro

Minutes to start playing. That's me. How about you ready to practice today? PLAY, LEARN, HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Today, is about this person:

Arthritis and playing

Check out this topic. Whoever reads, maybe you can advice something.

And of course: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

How about spending some time with our loved instruments? PLAY! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Again just one hour playing for me. Coming back to normal after this winter challenges we all faced in some ways may be hard. Again daily routine flipped upside down. Well, lets at least enjoy those moments of doing nothing but PLAYING, PRACTISING, LEARNING. HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

How important is to learn what you actually need, like, love I just experienced big time. It's work related but I think works the same when we learn wrong instrument. Not me though. Anyway, forced to do something, learn something that is completely not needed makes your body resist with its full capacity. So, be sure what instrument you choose, overcoming obstacles is much easier when you do what you love. PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN! HAVE FUN.


----------



## Jaro

I don't know like you but I hate when I am forced (life is unpredictable sometimes) not to play! Finally ready to get back to business  PLAY! LEARN! PRACTICE!


----------



## Jaro

Slowly getting back to old practice routine  If you struggled lately as well, keep up working on it. You, for sure, know it is worth it. PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN and as always ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

That moment when you finally sit by your piano, free from daily routines, tasks, challenges is one of the best moment you can create for yourself. I hope you have something like that in your lives. PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN and ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's leave behind our worlds and enter world of music for some time today: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN, ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's use this Saturday to have some fun while playing  Enjoy your time with your piano: PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE!


----------



## Jaro

Late start but full of enthusiasm. How about you? Had your piano time already? If, like me, not yet then let's PLAY, PRACTICE and LEARN. Let's ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Time for some great fun. PLAY! PRACTICE! LEARN! ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Have some fun today with your piano! I had already. PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN


----------



## Jaro

Let's hit those keys a bit today! Again! After all it is FUN! PLAY! LEARN! PRACTICE!


----------



## Jaro

Quite a journey till this point. Still loads of work in front, but this is where I am. I hope you too practice every day or almost every day to be as good as you possibly can. Below what I am working recently on:

1st Scales:





2nd Arpeggios:





3rd Sonatina Op 36 no 2 - 1st movement (just found out that based on my *PM app* I started to learn piano with it is on level 11 - I have almost completely finished using it since I started this part of Clementi's Sonatinas and it was level 6) Now, I understand a bit why it is quite a challenge for me. But to be honest, I enjoy every moment working on it, even those hard ones) Anyway, this is where I am (this was played straight away after warm up recorded in those videos above)





To Dimace or whoever willing to advice:
1. Once playing scales, my left hand reaching right side of piano, last notes before coming back down the scale brings me a bit of trouble playing those notes. Especially with scales: F minor, Bb minor, Eb minor, G# minor. (in video description there are links to jump straight away there just to save you time finding it. I think maybe I am too close to the piano to keep my wrists in right position? Should the hands be straight or as straight as possible there? 
2. When to speed up with particular scale. What is better? Playing them slower all the time? 
3. Actually more or less same questions regarding arpeggios. Should the hands be in neutral (straight) position when being on either side of the keyboard. And again, my recent concern about my position by the piano. Have to actually record it to better asses. Different angles and slow tempo of my struggle. Maybe it will be easier to help. 
4. Sonatina here pasted and no 1. What is the idea of speeding up the tempo. When is actually right time to play it faster. My problem is mostly there: I listen different performances of Sonatinas, then to recreate the sound I should play it as fast. But when I can't? Hands don't follow. I guess it is just being patient to reach that tempo while thanks to Hanons, Scales and Arpeggios fingers will be stronger and faster. Just thinking at loud here. Any inputs here?
5. Next week I will record Hanons I practice there is one thing I spotted with hope you will find solution to it. Stiff second finger, best to show it on the video. 
6. I guess there are more mistakes I do which I am as always grateful to be pointed out.

That is all for today  Hopefully did not bore everybody. Oh, and I hope you played today!


----------



## Jaro

Let's let the fun begin: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Quite a journey till this point. Still loads of work in front, but this is where I am. I hope you too practice every day or almost every day to be as good as you possibly can. Below what I am working recently on:
> 
> 1st Scales:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Arpeggios:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd Sonatina Op 36 no 2 - 1st movement (just found out that based on my *PM app* I started to learn piano with it is on level 11 - I have almost completely finished using it since I started this part of Clementi's Sonatinas and it was level 6) Now, I understand a bit why it is quite a challenge for me. But to be honest, I enjoy every moment working on it, even those hard ones) Anyway, this is where I am (this was played straight away after warm up recorded in those videos above)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Dimace or whoever willing to advice:
> 1. Once playing scales, my left hand reaching right side of piano, last notes before coming back down the scale brings me a bit of trouble playing those notes. Especially with scales: F minor, Bb minor, Eb minor, G# minor. (in video description there are links to jump straight away there just to save you time finding it. I think maybe I am too close to the piano to keep my wrists in right position? Should the hands be straight or as straight as possible there?
> 2. When to speed up with particular scale. What is better? Playing them slower all the time?
> 3. Actually more or less same questions regarding arpeggios. Should the hands be in neutral (straight) position when being on either side of the keyboard. And again, my recent concern about my position by the piano. Have to actually record it to better asses. Different angles and slow tempo of my struggle. Maybe it will be easier to help.
> 4. Sonatina here pasted and no 1. What is the idea of speeding up the tempo. When is actually right time to play it faster. My problem is mostly there: I listen different performances of Sonatinas, then to recreate the sound I should play it as fast. But when I can't? Hands don't follow. I guess it is just being patient to reach that tempo while thanks to Hanons, Scales and Arpeggios fingers will be stronger and faster. Just thinking at loud here. Any inputs here?
> 5. Next week I will record Hanons I practice there is one thing I spotted with hope you will find solution to it. Stiff second finger, best to show it on the video.
> 6. I guess there are more mistakes I do which I am as always grateful to be pointed out.
> 
> That is all for today  Hopefully did not bore everybody. Oh, and I hope you played today!


I will initially make few comments and after I will come with more.

1. It is very mysterious that your little finger (LH) many times has a perfectly normal position and other is looking completely out of place. This is encouraging because shows me that you can correct this problem.
2. You are losing (some times) the intonation of your scales and they sound uneven. After the base note ALL the other MUST sound equal. (F> base, P & Legato or whatever way you are playing them > All the other) 
3. The arpeggios (sorry) are NOT good. STOP immediately to perform them, otherwise you will learn them completely wrong and to correct them will be very difficult. It isn't the sound the big problem, but your hands. Take a close look at your video with them and compare it with the other two videos you have made. 
4. The Sonatina is OK, but as I have generally noticed, your play is somehow heavier than before. (maybe this is also the main Arpeggios problem) DON'T give so much pressure to the keys. Relax and try to play more gently.

I have the wired feeling that professionally you are doing a job which requires some or a lot of hand power. (this means that you aren't a teacher, writer, etc.) This, maybe, is affecting the way you are playing the piano. You will tell me.

*Keep trying. Keep going! * Your love is much more important than my comments. BRAVO.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> I will initially make few comments and after I will come with more.
> 
> 1. It is very mysterious that your little finger (LH) many times has a perfectly normal position and other is looking completely out of place. This is encouraging because shows me that you can correct this problem.
> 2. You are losing (some times) the intonation of your scales and they sound uneven. After the base note ALL the other MUST sound equal. (F> base, P & Legato or whatever way you are playing them > All the other)
> 3. The arpeggios (sorry) are NOT good. STOP immediately to perform them, otherwise you will learn them completely wrong and to correct them will be very difficult. It isn't the sound the big problem, but your hands. Take a close look at your video with them and compare it with the other two videos you have made.
> 4. The Sonatina is OK, but as I have generally noticed, your play is somehow heavier than before. (maybe this is also the main Arpeggios problem) DON'T give so much pressure to the keys. Relax and try to play more gently.
> 
> I have the wired feeling that professionally you are doing a job which requires some or a lot of hand power. (this means that you aren't a teacher, writer, etc.) This, maybe, is affecting the way you are playing the piano. You will tell me.
> 
> *Keep trying. Keep going! * Your love is much more important than my comments. BRAVO.


Thank you again for your input. As always very helpful. I am today on Arpeggios videos like those and I will stay there for this week to correct and learn properly. Probably next video, NO, next video MUST come in few days with my findings and testing those to start doing it properly, below some videos I use:













Basically there are two technics they introduce:
One is when wrist takes loads of movement: a bit up and on the sides. 
Second is where they suggest rotation last video with the exact position on the video where he shows that: For example in C major: C E G (wrist rotate) thumb ends on C without being under hand (as I tried to play).
I think I know, what I was doing as a first thing wrong: I did try not to lean too much. As suggested on the video no 2 (again by clicking the link you will be there on the video so you don't have to watch if you are willing to check that out)
Anyway any suggestions as always welcome. I will not starting practising before I make another video to show how I am willing to practice. This way I will save loads of time I guess doing it wrong and starting doing it right.

To answer the question about work. No, I am not doing any heavy work with my hands. Which makes it even more mysterious. But I can tell, that by increasing the speed in arpeggios, and scales doing it wrong maybe I started to develop sort of wrong technique of playing and body position that brought this effect. I think I will focus on Scales and Arpeggios to correct them and let's see what will happen.

Thank you again, and if you have any comments or inputs they will be more then welcome. I WILL MAKE NEXT VIDEO SOON! IN ONE WEEK TIME!

To all others who read: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN and ENJOY! It is fun even sometimes we go to wrong direction. It is even more fun once we correct all possible mistakes. Stay hungry for MORE and PLAY!


----------



## Dimace

You don't have any big problems in your 3 sections. This is good. But, the purpose is to play nicely and not to play without major problems. To fix your wrist technic try to minimise your body movements. (left / right) Keep your hands ready, logically extended but relaxed and pass your thumb easily / naturally under your palm. (or your 3rd finger over it) Play this in TWO octaves until you are fluent. After go for four. Take care of your elbows and shoulders. They MUST have no role to this. 

Exercising (scales / arpeggios) and playing the Sonatinas (or whatever) are two different things. After you have finished with your practice make 10 min. interval to soften your hands. Then start with the Sonatinas. Make mistakes! This isn't a problem. But DON'T play them like your exercises. This is FATAL! It is like you treat a bear and a beautiful woman the same way. 

Take a look at the hands of Valentina Lisitsa in YT. Try to imitate them. It is impossible, I know this, to make your hands like her, but you can take useful things from her positioning. Look also her body. She is a great example of what we call ''paradigmatic'' piano play. Make also some private videos (only for you) where the subject will be your body and not your hands. 

Keep going and be happy, because you love the correct things and not your smart phone.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> You don't have any big problems in your 3 sections. This is good. But, the purpose is to play nicely and not to play without major problems. To fix your wrist technic try to minimise your body movements. (left / right) Keep your hands ready, logically extended but relaxed and pass your thumb easily / naturally under your palm. (or your 3rd finger over it) Play this in TWO octaves until you are fluent. After go for four. Take care of your elbows and shoulders. They MUST have no role to this.
> 
> Exercising (scales / arpeggios) and playing the Sonatinas (or whatever) are two different things. After you have finished with your practice make 10 min. interval to soften your hands. Then start with the Sonatinas. Make mistakes! This isn't a problem. But DON'T play them like your exercises. This is FATAL! It is like you treat a bear and a beautiful woman the same way.
> 
> Take a look at the hands of Valentina Lisitsa in YT. Try to imitate them. It is impossible, I know this, to make your hands like her, but you can take useful things from her positioning. Look also her body. She is a great example of what we call ''paradigmatic'' piano play. Make also some private videos (only for you) where the subject will be your body and not your hands.
> 
> Keep going and be happy, because you love the correct things and not your smart phone.


Thank you again. Will do. Will do. 
Setting up for watching Valentina Lisitsa


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Thank you again. Will do. Will do.
> Setting up for watching Valentina Lisitsa


I want to take a look at this 



 The camera has a very nice positioning. Thanks.


----------



## Flamme

Jaro said:


> Hi,
> I just want to add this thread so we can share our journey with learning our skills in piano.
> I hope this will motivate us to practice and practice and practice consistently. I believe this is what sometimes is missing. So, stay tuned to this post thread and lets practice everyday, for as long you need or you can. Let's share our experience here. Let's commit here to practice and follow what we write here to do. Let's push ourselves a little bit... and share what we are doing right now. So,
> to keep it short what is your plan for today to improve your skills? Share it with me/us and lets improve our skills DAILY
> All the best,


I dont play pian but this is one heck of a motivational speech for well, almost, anything...Just read it out loud and its a-mazing!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> I want to take a look at this
> 
> 
> 
> The camera has a very nice positioning. Thanks.


There are few camera angles, but I think you meant no 1 from the picture. Right? By the way, she is amazing. Pleasure to listen to and watch as well. Thank you. Job for few weeks to pick up details.  New morning routine to start the day with 










> I don't play piano but this is one heck of a motivational speech for well, almost, anything...Just read it out loud and its a-mazing!


It's true. We all love different things, and doing them daily, I repeat DAILY builds even stronger connection to what we love. There are hard times, disappointments, weaker days even weeks, but there are as well those great moments that inspire us, keep us going. So, whatever we do with commitment and love will bring loads of emotions and states that you can't compare with what all sort of new technology brings (smart phones included and all apps that supposed to make us feel better and in control). So, let's PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE today and have some FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Slowly and hopefully in the right direction  I mean my arpeggios. That is main focus on today's practice for me. How about you? Have something to play with? Though it might be a problem, let's think of it as another step forward to play even better  Whatever you are struggling with. PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN and as always ENJOY!


----------



## Luchesi

Jaro said:


> Slowly and hopefully in the right direction  I mean my arpeggios. That is main focus on today's practice for me. How about you? Have something to play with? Though it might be a problem, let's think of it as another step forward to play even better  Whatever you are struggling with. PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN and as always ENJOY!


Do you look at your hands when you play?

Also, set aside 10 minutes every day and try to compose a little song, with a logical beginning and ending. It's devilishly difficult at first, but it will get easier and easier. This tends to bring out 2 or 3 other dimensions of expression which you might not be aware of.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> Do you look at your hands when you play?
> 
> Also, set aside 10 minutes every day and try to compose a little song, with a logical beginning and ending. It's devilishly difficult at first, but it will get easier and easier. This tends to bring out 2 or 3 other dimensions of expression which you might not be aware of.


Yes, I am looking more at my left hand once I remember the piece I am practising. Though sometimes I look at right hand too.

Right now, I am on arpeggios. Watched few videos, including mine and spotted mistakes I was doing (thanks for pointing that out Dimace) Now I am trying to wake up a bit my wrists and thumbs. I practiced a bit wrong and hopefully that mistake will be corrected in days so I can focus to finish my scales practice and arpeggios from the book to focus on another challenge that is waiting from me which is mastering them even further plus Sonatinas. 
I thought about trying to compose a bit but to be honest that is completely dark territory for me. I think it is too early for me yet. Though you may be right. Maybe I should spend 10-15 minutes studying it first, watching what people have to say, what books have to say to be familiar more with the concept when time will come to start facing this challenge. After all it is better to spend expanding knowledge in that area than watching some TV series which will only take time and leave nothing after.

Anyway, let's PLAY today, Let's PRACTICE and as always HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

So drained by sun but exited to start again moving a bit forward PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN and...? Yes! ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's welcome Saturday evening with time spend playing. Sound good? So: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN! Have FUN!!!


----------



## Jaro

Less distraction has great advantage. No TV means more time for... anything. Why not piano? PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN


----------



## Jaro

Finally weather improved, though makes at least me a bit lazy. Again, change of time for daily practice must take place. Mornings from tomorrow. Today, however, enthusiastically let's sit, sipping cold drink (me: water, ice, lemon) PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN! Let's have some FUN!


----------



## Jaro

No, brake needed when it's FUN. PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN!


----------



## Jaro

Best part of a day starts  Have you started yours? PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN and ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

My fun part of a day starts now. You may be already after. If not: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN!


----------



## Jaro

Let's make today count  PLAY, LEARN, PRACTICE  After all it FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Another day, another chance to improve, another chance to have a bit of fun and learn something at the same time: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN and ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Some keys resist to play on my piano. New piano required. But, still that must last next few months. That is my obstacle right now. I believe everybody has some. But, let's not let that stop us and do whatever we can to continue our journey and have some fun while: PLAYING, LEARNING, PRACTISING. It is fun, and more you play new levels of joy reveal  PLAY!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Some keys resist to play on my piano. New piano required. But, still that must last next few months. That is my obstacle right now. I believe everybody has some. But, let's not let that stop us and do whatever we can to continue our journey and have some fun while: PLAYING, LEARNING, PRACTISING. It is fun, and more you play new levels of joy reveal  PLAY!


Yamaha's Clavinovas and some other electric pianos have such problems after extensive use. Some keys are not partially responding or, this is worse, not at all. Think about to rent a piano for some months. (you can make also a leasing. Your monthly payments (about 80 to 100 $ for a decent piano) will be excluded from the final price at the end.) One way or an another you can't go for ever with an electric piano. Electric instruments are great for a lounge with an orchestra etc. but not good for classical music. Imagine your self, after one two years, playing Chopin's Nocturnes with such an instrument. This will be impossible. Make your mind and use this difficulty for your own good.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Yamaha's Clavinovas and some other electric pianos have such problems after extensive use. Some keys are not partially responding or, this is worse, not at all. Think about to rent a piano for some months. (you can make also a leasing. Your monthly payments (about 80 to 100 $ for a decent piano) will be excluded from the final price at the end.) One way or an another you can't go for ever with an electric piano. Electric instruments are great for a lounge with an orchestra etc. but not good for classical music. Imagine your self, after one two years, playing Chopin's Nocturnes with such an instrument. This will be impossible. Make your mind and use this difficulty for your own good.


Yes, I agree completely with you. I have checked some possibilities. There are some, one of them you mentioned. I found as well page where you can adopt the piano in decent condition. I am seriously looking right now for that options. Timing is great because I need to go during summer for month of so, to another part of the world and could take my old lady (clavinova) there to keep playing without long brake from piano. A bit of convincing now required to my roommates to have real piano for my daily practice and fun. Had a bit enough playing with headset - a bit different sound noticed and as well somehow it is more pleasant to play without it. I will figure out something. When there is need and will there will be solution found 

Since, I am here, I wouldn't be myself to mention it is a great day to: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN and as always, ENJOY! Let's enjoy despite the small obstacles we may experience


----------



## Jaro

Anytime you have time. That is the answer to the question when to play?  So, have fun! I already had mine PLAY and ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

End of a day is close, I did enjoy my piano time, did you? Who knows, maybe there is still time, depends when you read it: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN and as always ENJOY


----------



## Jaro

My next door neighbour got new toy: PNEUMATIC HAMMER  and is using it  It is going to be fun to play today with that accompaniment  So, let's! PLAY and have FUN


----------



## Jaro

Only one thing left to do... luckily it is the part of day that brings as always loads of fun. PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Never ending story: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN and have FUN


----------



## Jaro

Nothing changes... we keep going, right? So, let's have some fun and PLAY, PRACTICE and LEARN


----------



## Jaro

Let's welcome this week with some music we play, better or worse but still we can enjoy this moment. With practice and daily habit of playing we will get better anyway  PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN it is FUN, but you know it already, right?


----------



## Jaro

Unscheduled brake, but back in business (that's me Let's enjoy our piano time today: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN and have FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Well, as always, let's push forward with joy  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Journey continues, and we have another day to enjoy the process, so: PLAY, PRACTICE and have loads of FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Let's clean the mind from all the stuff happened today and enjoy what we like to do well some day: PLAY, PRACTICE, LEARN and have loads of FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Another day to improve a bit. Stretching those fingers takes time  Enjoy your challenges and move forward on daily basis: PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

What a busy day. But, there is piano waiting to lighten the day/evening a bit. So, let's help it to do that by: PLAYING, LEARNING AND ENJOYING! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Impossible task to do... to stretch those fingers a bit more. It seems impossible but with my experience with piano so fat, many things seemed to be impossible and now are doable and I believe with patience and continues practice it will be at some point great. So, arm yourself with patience and joy to PRACTICE, PLAY and LEARN. We will get there! HAVE FUN! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's rest from all the 'noise' around us and make other 'noise' : PLAY and HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Though more seldom here, I mean me, I hope you still cherish that fire in your heart to practice. After all it is the only way to get better and discover what you can do. PLAY!


----------



## siennn07

Hi everyone, I'm a new member looking for some advice. I used to learn the piano as a kid, but gave up along the way and now I'm keen to start playing again as an adult. My skills are pretty rusty, any good songs/pieces to recommend for a beginner to intermediate level? Thanks all!


----------



## Rogerx

Jaro said:


> Though more seldom here, I mean me, I hope you still cherish that fire in your heart to practice. After all it is the only way to get better and discover what you can do. PLAY!


Hope all is well with you Jaro .:cheers:


----------



## Potiphera

siennn07 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a new member looking for some advice. I used to learn the piano as a kid, but gave up along the way and now I'm keen to start playing again as an adult. My skills are pretty rusty, any good songs/pieces to recommend for a beginner to intermediate level? Thanks all!


Hello Siennnn. Not sure if you want classical or popular music or a mixture. Visit your music store, they should have plenty of music books in stock for beginners.

My tutor started me off with John Thompson's - Adult Preparatory Piano Book.

Also recommended , you can buy or subscribe to the 'Pianist Magazine' , which has beginners to intermediate pieces in it... I found it very good.

https://www.magazine.co.uk/magazine...NZ9qaR4fBz-Y5NcYkvIaAo8qEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

That should get you going!


----------



## Jaro

Yes, I am fine Rogerx. Thank you for asking. Had quite few challenges, but everything ended up well. Of course I was as always occupied with pianos. Yes, plural... I said pianos, because couldn't be in my location and struggled a lot to have my hands on the keys. Luckily, had a chance to play two pianos and one grand piano (only once) and practice what I just uploaded. It wasn't perfect time to practice, but still if you really want something you can find ways of doing it. Unfortunately, after coming back to my old friend - my piano - I've noticed how bad it sounds, how bad are keys and had three days of horror to use it again. It is a necessity now to organise better piano for myself. One day it will happen. 
Anyway, below is the piece of music by Ludovico Einaudi "I Giorni" I was trying to put together as best as I could with help of online teacher this time. I am trying new approaches and I am almost off *PM app* that lead me to this stage. 
I hope you will (whoever will watch/listen to it) enjoy. With fingers crossed (not when playing) I am looking forward for more. Comments more then welcome.





Ps. I am back and hungry for MORE! As always: PLAY and ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's work a bit on our skills today. Let's enjoy our progress. Years must past to play as we want... It shouldn't stop us to enjoy what we can do today: PLAY, PRACTICE have FUN!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Yes, I am fine Rogerx. Thank you for asking. Had quite few challenges, but everything ended up well. Of course I was as always occupied with pianos. Yes, plural... I said pianos, because couldn't be in my location and struggled a lot to have my hands on the keys. Luckily, had a chance to play two pianos and one grand piano (only once) and practice what I just uploaded. It wasn't perfect time to practice, but still if you really want something you can find ways of doing it. Unfortunately, after coming back to my old friend - my piano - I've noticed how bad it sounds, how bad are keys and had three days of horror to use it again. It is a necessity now to organise better piano for myself. One day it will happen.
> Anyway, below is the piece of music by Ludovico Einaudi "I Giorni" I was trying to put together as best as I could with help of online teacher this time. I am trying new approaches and I am almost off *PM app* that lead me to this stage.
> I hope you will (whoever will watch/listen to it) enjoy. With fingers crossed (not when playing) I am looking forward for more. Comments more then welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. I am back and hungry for MORE! As always: PLAY and ENJOY!


Welcome back, my friend. The piece is OK (the performance) but your piano is a worthless piece of no sense. Please, throw it away! It is same to play on an instrument like this. Think of your efforts, your time, and, your future, and buy something decent. (not good. DECENT) I see progress (the piece sounds quite well) and I hope the next one to be played with a REAL piano. BRAVO.

>> Don't forget the character of the piece. At the end sounds like something classical or pre-classical and this is a mistake. This is lounge (and modern as a composition) music. Most of the piece sounds like this, but with some parts we have issues. Try to hold everything together, like a long breath, well tenuto, suonando, a unity which represents maybe a nice dream or something else, always beautiful, calm and quiet. Draw an image into your mind and follow it.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Welcome back, my friend. The piece is OK (the performance) but your piano is a worthless piece of no sense. Please, throw it away! It is same to play on an instrument like this. Think of your efforts, your time, and, your future, and buy something decent. (not good. DECENT) I see progress (the piece sounds quite well) and I hope the next one to be played with a REAL piano. BRAVO.
> 
> >> Don't forget the character of the piece. At the end sounds like something classical or pre-classical and this is a mistake. This is lounge (and modern as a composition) music. Most of the piece sounds like this, but with some parts we have issues. Try to hold everything together, like a long breath, well tenuto, suonando, a unity which represents maybe a nice dream or something else, always beautiful, calm and quiet. Draw an image into your mind and follow it.


Hello, thank you for still being here for me. Yes, I am more aware of drawing an image in my mind. Finally somehow it sinks into my body, hard to explain but it is something that I can't explain, and I understand how hard it can be to explain. But those changes I start to feel... I am pretty sure that it was much easier to follow that image when I was playing on the real piano or, though for just one hour, on grand piano. The keys... I had literally tears in my eyes, those keys responded completely different, the touch you give to them, strength... it is almost a necessity to follow the picture, and the sound that stays in the air, though you stopped playing those keys, and went forward with piece of music, somehow, I don't know... just hanging there, though not there any more. Those moments were precious. I am so glad I started this journey, well, more then three years ago. And big YES, my piano MUST be changed. As soon as I will have that possibility I will do it. Unfortunately it still have to be digital, for next year or two. Living situation force that decision. But, hell, I am on changing that. Those changes don't come easily, but with a bit of effort I am sure I will do it. 
In this piece I know, there are some mistakes, things to correct... I am sure with practice will come improvement. Soon, another piece I am working on. As a little bit of breath, though challenging anyway. Well known, played quite often by countless amount of people... but as always brings joy and feeling to move one step, even small, forward. 
Thank you again!


----------



## Jaro

Plan is simple for today... memorize last part of new piece and of course some PRACTICE. How about you, do you know already how you will spend time with your piano? PLAY! Have FUN!


----------



## Jaro

It is amazing, that sometimes those fingers stay cold and resist to warm up. Short brake for me, and will be back with my practice. How about you? Are you enjoying your practice already? PLAY it is FUN, though under this FUN-word there are countless feelings you will experience! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Today two piano practice sessions for me. I hope fingers will be warmer then yesterday. I hope you have already planned your time with piano and you are looking forward for new discoveries what you can do and yesterday thought it is impossible. PLAY, PRACTICE, have FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Let's just enjoy whatever we are working on with our precious instruments. Though there might be obstacles... they always occur... let's enjoy the ride. Soon or later we will achieve what we are struggling with and meet new challenges. Let's HAVE FUN! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

No pressure, no obligations, no stress... just enjoying the piano. After all it is our passion, right? PLAY! ENJOY! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Ufff... that was long day, but luckily there is a friend waiting to play with  My piano  Have fun with your piano, and PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY


----------



## Jaro

Today, a bit of theory to practice scales at the beginning (circle of fifths), helps me understand why those scales are build that way they are build, and then fun begins... practising new piece and new skills it requires. So, join me with your own quest in PRACTICE. Let's have some FUN.


----------



## Jaro

My fingers are today like little sausages... I think you can relate. Happens sometimes  Curious how today's practice will look like. About to start! How about you? Are you ready to PLAY? Let's have fun.


----------



## Luchesi

siennn07 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a new member looking for some advice. I used to learn the piano as a kid, but gave up along the way and now I'm keen to start playing again as an adult. My skills are pretty rusty, any good songs/pieces to recommend for a beginner to intermediate level? Thanks all!


The fastest way I know of to re-acquire the muscle memory skills and re-familiarize yourself with sight-reading and effortless playing is - to choose 10 or 20 song sheets of your favorite songs (a varied collection) and play them over and over until you can do it in your sleep. Make it a daily obligation (or every other day). Because even as adults we have a limited attention span. You don't necessarily have to enjoy it. 
Many teachers don't like this because of what Glenn Gould called "accrued bad habits" and "bits of business" creep into your playing. Don't do it if your aim is to become world-class player.


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> The fastest way I know of to re-acquire the muscle memory skills and re-familiarize yourself with sight-reading and effortless playing is - to choose 10 or 20 song sheets of your favorite songs (a varied collection) and play them over and over until you can do it in your sleep. Make it a daily obligation (or every other day). Because even as adults we have a limited attention span. You don't necessarily have to enjoy it.
> Many teachers don't like this because of what Glenn Gould called "accrued bad habits" and "bits of business" creep into your playing. Don't do it if your aim is to become world-class player.


Thanks for your advice. Actually, I have been working on some pieces I like. It is far from 20 yet, but getting there. Most crucial right now is to release my wrists, I am still stiff but I have some moments when I actually can feel that release. Great feeling, then, magic happens, also occasionally yet. This what was mentioned by Dimace. Pictures in your head appear, playing becomes effortless, though I guess you always need to stay focused. Playing piano is so complex. I just experience moments of the beauty that instrument brings to our lives. Day by day getting there  
Anyway, I am already after my 2hours practice today. If there is any of day left in the evening, with pleasure will join anybody who is going to PLAY AND ENJOY today. PLAY, PRACTICE.
Ps. Those words of wisdom from our topic friends, are not only for me. I hope you take as much from those advises as me. I am just an example, exposed with my current status to all the wisdom that comes from more experienced pianists, musicians, friends. Take it and have fun PLAYING TODAY!
I am grateful to all of you that you are here for me and others. 
Have a great day!


----------



## Jaro

It is going to be hard to find today some time for my precious instrument, but somehow it must be done. You too, find your time and let's PLAY, PRACTICE and as always ENJOY! Who knows what we will discover today, what we will be surprised with. PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

So cold today in my location. Missed to turn on the heating. Must wait in my gloves to warm up my hands a bit. Luckily don't need to use my hands for next 20 minutes... then I start my practice. Join me today with playing whatever you are working on right now. Let's make some step forward  PLAY, PRACTICE and as always ENJOY!


----------



## siennn07

Nice, thanks for the advice, appreciate it!


----------



## Jaro

siennn07 said:


> Nice, thanks for the advice, appreciate it!


You are more than welcome :tiphat:
Today... what will happen today... let's see and PLAY  That's the only way we can check it out. So, 2 hours work and then break for PIANO PRACTICE. If you spend your time with piano, you know already that it may surprise you... Will it? Let's check. PLAY, PRACTICE and ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Again it happened. Couldn't stand the sound of my piano. I think those speakers must have something to do with it... Had limited options now, but loads of stuff to do today to make things happen: NEW PIANO  So, for me today, evening session once I get one step closer to my new piano. But you may have all you need right now or like me not. Those are facts, let's not think to much about them and use what we have and ENJOY! PLAY. PRACTICE.


----------



## Jaro

Saturday evening and piano? I think it is a good match. Let's check it out: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Why not be happier twice during a day. So, for me two practice sessions today. How about you? Did you schedule your time of JOY  PLAY, PRACTICE and HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

How about enjoying a bit of piano today? Let's have some fun. Let's PLAY! I wonder sometimes how you are doing? What obstacles you have on the way...? Then I imagine we are just having a great time anyway. So, let's have some: PLAY and ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

New challenges every day, you must know it if you play the piano. Let's face another one and practice to have one more skill in our hands... oh and probably it won't happen today to gain that new skill... but we practice every day right? So, play and have some fun  It will come... soon or later.


----------



## Jaro

It is Wednesday, but you know that. What we don't know is what will come from our practice today? Anything good? Let's check it out and PLAY and PRACTICE  If nothing will change today, at least we will be a bit closer to that something  PLAY, HAVE FUN! It is not always easy, but after those struggles, there is a JOY of achievement, even small. Let's experience it  Why wait?


----------



## morsing

Have had my piano for 5 days now, and have been practicing the C major scale and looking a bit at Bach's prelude in C. I do 10-15 minutes in the morning ans similar through-out the day, but more than that and things start hurting. Baby steps.

Having my first lesson on Friday.


----------



## Jaro

morsing said:


> Have had my piano for 5 days now, and have been practicing the C major scale and looking a bit at Bach's prelude in C. I do 10-15 minutes in the morning ans similar through-out the day, but more than that and things start hurting. Baby steps.
> 
> Having my first lesson on Friday.


What a precious moment you just experience. New toy  I hope you will be happy exploring it. No lies here: there will be loads of ups and downs that is for sure. You mentioned prelude in C. I was so happy to play it. Of course, it did not sound great, but actually, it was one of my first approaches to play the piano. There is a *video* - thanks for bringing back memories.

You are right. Baby steps. I also remember that I couldn't stand sitting and playing those C's and C major scales at the beginning, just a few notes on the sheet of music. Where is the joy? We like to play straight away those pieces of music that we listen to. I as well remember those moments of pain. I guess, though I am not an expert, more coming from my own experience, is that our hands and fingers must get grow to what we would like to do. Still, after more than 3 years of practice (precious time), I sometimes feel a bit of pain, but it is all related to a NEW hand position, a new piece that requires a bit of new skill. It all will come to you. I've learned to stop when pain occurs. Play one hand and let the other rest, then both hands if you feel you are ready... More you will learn, there will be more possibilities to adjust. The beginning is quite hard. Not that later is much easier, you will quickly find out that there is SOOOOOOO much to discover. I don't know how you feel, but this constant discovery makes me wonder what is NEXT. And of course, at least in my opinion, there is no need to speed up the process. If you skip anything, it will catch you anyway somewhere on the way. Just ENJOY! Like I mentioned before there are loads of great things waiting for you. Let us know, how the first lesson went  I hope you are going to love it!


----------



## Jaro

Here is the question: How long you practice the piece you can remember already by heart?
I heard recently that once you learned the piece to a certain level you move on and learn a new one. But my gut feeling tells me, how I can play it better if I leave it. My understanding is, though I may be wrong, I should actually stay with the piece as part of improving the skills and work on problematic sections once learning a new piece. What is your advice? 
Oh, and of course, let's PLAY today!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Here is the question: How long you practice the piece you can remember already by heart?
> I heard recently that once you learned the piece to a certain level you move on and learn a new one. But my gut feeling tells me, how I can play it better if I leave it. My understanding is, though I may be wrong, *I should actually stay with the piece as part of improving the skills and work on problematic sections once learning a new piece.* What is your advice?
> Oh, and of course, let's PLAY today!


You are to the point. But, if prior you gave the piece 2 hours per day, now you will practice it only 1 or 45 min. Keep going.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> You are to the point. But, if prior you gave the piece 2 hours per day, now you will practice it only 1 or 45 min. Keep going.


Thanks for the answer. I will try my best... Let's have fun today my friends, let's improve, let's PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Few bits and pieces to do and let's get ready to PLAY! Why not do it again? After all, it is what we like to do right? So, PLAY and HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

What a wasted day would be Sunday if we don't play  So, PLAY! Let's have some FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Let's enjoy as much as possible our journey this week. For me, it is going to be quite hard due to loads of stuff to do away from home. But you can count on me, I will join you playing every evening or morning  Let's use as much time as we have and PLAY AND PRACTICE. Have FUN!


----------



## Jaro

What next? Oh, yes... A bit of joy while taking another step forward: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's forget about the world and enjoy our time with PIANO! Shall we? Let's PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Morning, afternoon, evening... it doesn't matter. It is always fun! So, let's have some right now! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Countless hours with our precious pianos... let's add a few more today! Play!


----------



## Jaro

What would be Saturday without a bit of music? Let's introduce some time to this day and have fun! PLAY! HAVE FUN! ENJOY!


----------



## Dimace

Don't forget to make a new video with Einaudi, trying to do what I told you: Smooth, lyric, dreamy with modern touch. This to soften your play and, of course, to learn a new musical style.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Don't forget to make a new video with Einaudi, trying to do what I told you: Smooth, lyric, dreamy with modern touch. This to soften your play and, of course, to learn a new musical style.


Will do, will do. And talking about piano, well, it is time to play


----------



## Jaro

Three weeks trying to play one part of the piece of music faster without any results... end finally found out that it was due to bad fingering choice. You can imagine how happy you can be when you realize your mistake like mine  How to not love the piano! Will be smarter next time  You too, PLAY! Those moments come sooner or later but they come. Only one condition though: PLAY! PRACTICE! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Day by day it is harder to stand my old piano, it behaves worse and worse. That is why I started a new topic: *NEW PIANO*, where I kindly ask for your help if you can. 
But for right now, let's use what we/I have and enjoy as much as possible the process of gaining new skills. PLAY! PRACTICE! ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

You listen those pieces, then you try to play them and... it doesn't sound quite right. Well, with another day of practice we make another baby step to be better, so, join me today and PLAY! Let's laugh in five years about our struggles from today


----------



## Jaro

I was blessed with extremely short pinkies which makes the piano journey even more exciting - figuring out all the hands positions etc. What you are blessed with? Use it while playing our precious instrument: HAVE FUN! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

What will happen today? Well, we must PLAY to be, possibly, surprised: PLAY, PRACTICE, HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Why not celebrate a bit what we actually can do with our pianos, better or worse, but still much better than: DAY ONE, of our journey. Let's appreciate it a bit and be filled with enthusiasm for what we achieved already and take another step forward and PLAY, PRACTICE, HAVE FUN. This is my plan for today! How about you?


----------



## Jaro

Sunday is as good day to enjoy our pianos as any day of the week. Let's not rest and enjoy our journey: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

New week, same challenges but our pianos stand as always waiting to be played: PLAY! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

What to do on Tuesday with our free time, well I have suggestion: PLAY! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Stuck away from my piano today... well, maybe unconsciously I needed day off. How about you? Ready to enjoy your journey today? PLAY! I will join you tomorrow


----------



## Jaro

What it will be like playing today? Will there be any progress experienced? A few things are certain: we will have a great time, we move a bit further, who knows maybe some breakthrough will happen. So, let's do it: PLAY! ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Can you relate: this sad moment, when your hands are so warm, fingers wanting to play more and you actually HAVE TO finish. Sad moments... But... there is another day, right? It is quite late in my location, but on the West thousand miles away from me, there is still time to play. PLAY! ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

How about we end the week and Sunday with some piano time? PLAY! ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Are you in PLAY MODE? PLAY!


----------



## Luchesi

I have to tune my piano again. 6ft Kawai 
I dread it. It's a dream to tune, but I have to take everything off of it (including an iMac). So much magically accumulates, because it's a convenient and accessible surface. And then I have to put everything back, choose among this and that..


----------



## Jaro

Luchesi said:


> I have to tune my piano again. 6ft Kawai
> I dread it. It's a dream to tune, but I have to take everything off of it (including an iMac). So much magically accumulates, because it's a convenient and accessible surface. And then I have to put everything back, choose among this and that..


That sounds like quite the job! Are you doing it on your own? Personally, I know nothing about tuning. Good luck with it. I hope it will go smoothly and fast... and since I am here, let's say those words again: if you can, and everything is in order with your instrument: PLAY! ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Few last touches on daily duties and I am ready for the piano time. Are you ready to join me? PLAY! Let's have some fun.


----------



## Rogerx

Jaro said:


> Few last touches on daily duties and I am ready for the piano time. Are you ready to join me? PLAY! Let's have some fun.


Ales not, my piano is pot of tune and my old hands won't do what I want them to do.


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> Ales not, my piano is pot of tune and my old hands won't do what I want them to do.


Sorry to hear that. I understand you quite well. Those obstacles are sometimes frustrating. At least, if we can't play for some reason, we can at least enjoy music played by others. Not mine  YET  I hope, though, that all nightmares will disappear one day and you will enjoy your piano time. Saying that I am about to start overcoming my obstacles and play anyway  
Whoever can join me today: PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Thank you 'Dimace' to bring to my attention some time ago the lady: Valentina Lisitsa. Watching her playing, listening to what she produces with her hands is quite an experience. 
Right now though, it is time to come back on planet earth and PLAY with the skills we have and improve a bit again. PLAY. ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

Let's play again  Who knows what will happen today! The best way is to check it out: PLAY!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Thank you 'Dimace' to bring to my attention some time ago the lady: Valentina Lisitsa. Watching her playing, listening to what she produces with her hands is quite an experience.
> Right now though, it is time to come back on planet earth and PLAY with the skills we have and improve a bit again. PLAY. ENJOY!


At the beginning of her carrier I travelled to London to listen live a concert she gave there. She is very airy performer. This distance with the instrument is a must. Except from the technic it reveals also respect for it (for the instrument & the music). The piano isn't a drill or a shovel which require power or force to work properly. As I told you it looks like more to a beautiful woman. We MUST touch her but with elegance (sic) feelings etc. and generally speaking with the way could make her happy. Listen to Horowitz, an absolute legend of our instrument. Many say that some of his notes are somehow hollow or lack depth. But the magic he produces with his airy touch is second to no one. Try (the time has come) to stroke softly the keys when you play songs or classical pieces. (when you practicing you must be much more decisive and firm.) Avoid to hit the keys even something like FF is written on the score. (you don't have big problem here. Your problem is that almost every time you are playing the piece sounds without any exceptions something like a lukewarm MF. This MUST be stopped, by looking DOWN your dynamic and NOT up. We prefer (for the time being) 100% to listen a good P or PP than a mediocre / bad F or FF. The reason is that with your technic (which isn't to the moment great) you will have immediately better results (you can at least calm your listeners instead provoking to them inconvenience with your ''heavy'', out of control sound.) It is certain that you can play decent or good piano. Everybody can make this. (with practice and discipline) Give to the piano your favorite woman's name (Elvira, Christa, Anja, etc) and after do what you MUST do with HER (the piano is now a woman) to be happy or, at least, satisfied. Keep going!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> At the beginning of her carrier I travelled to London to listen live a concert she gave there. She is very airy performer. This distance with the instrument is a must. Except from the technic it reveals also respect for it (for the instrument & the music). The piano isn't a drill or a shovel which require power or force to work properly. As I told you it looks like more to a beautiful woman. We MUST touch her but with elegance (sic) feelings etc. and generally speaking with the way could make her happy. Listen to Horowitz, an absolute legend of our instrument. Many say that some of his notes are somehow hollow or lack depth. But the magic he produces with his airy touch is second to no one. Try (the time has come) to stroke softly the keys when you play songs or classical pieces. (when you practicing you must be much more decisive and firm.) Avoid to hit the keys even something like FF is written on the score. (you don't have big problem here. Your problem is that almost every time you are playing the piece sounds without any exceptions something like a lukewarm MF. This MUST be stopped, by looking DOWN your dynamic and NOT up. We prefer (for the time being) 100% to listen a good P or PP than a mediocre / bad F or FF. The reason is that with your technic (which isn't to the moment great) you will have immediately better results (you can at least calm your listeners instead provoking to them inconvenience with your ''heavy'', out of control sound.) It is certain that you can play decent or good piano. Everybody can make this. (with practice and discipline) Give to the piano your favorite woman's name (Elvira, Christa, Anja, etc) and after do what you MUST do with HER (the piano is now a woman) to be happy or, at least, satisfied. Keep going!


I am grateful for your advice. I will keep that in mind. I love the idea of naming my piano. The first name that came into mind is RUTH . I picture in my mind that name with an old lady, and it fits to my piano with her. Some keys don't work properly, are moody, etc. New piano I will name differently. Such a simple concept you proposed but I already feel in my body that it may help! Thank you for that. I agree with you, though, again my experience with music is still low, that Horowitz's performances are exceptional. I will try my best to practice soft touches with RUTH but as I mentioned she is moody sometimes. I have time, I can imagine that it may take some time but with daily (almost daily) practice I can see that I understand more, I slowly grow to the knowledge you are sharing here with me and others who read those posts. Though sometimes frustrated with lack of result, I see that it all comes in unexpected moments. As you said: with practice and discipline it all will come at some point. With such a message from you today, I am even more excited to sit and play with RUTH today. Thank you.
And as always, to everybody who can: Let's play! Let's have FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Today I have a date? Her name is Ruth! My piano  She is old, with some limitations but she still has plenty to offer. Can't wait to take advantage of it. Are you set your date for today? PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

I have to tell you, naming your piano is a big step, so simple, but works miracles. Your approach to practice changes completely. I know it is only two days since I did give the name to my piano: RUTH, but a few things changed instantly. As 'Dimace' said you start to treat it as a lady, with respect, with gentleness. You want to spend as much time as possible. I don't know how it works exactly, but for me, it is a game-changer. Of course, I need to learn now how to use it to my advantage. Try it. Maybe it will work for you as well. 
Anyway, time to go to work, do what needs to be done. I have another date today! Ruth is waiting silently in the corner hungry to be cared for. Set your date with your lady, have fun, PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Missed yesterday's practice, but not going to miss today's. Join me and let's have fun  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Busy, busy, busy all to win some time for RUTH  She is waiting to be played. I guess your pianos as well are waiting. Let's PLAY TODAY!


----------



## Jaro

It's harder than it looks. Seeing those pianists playing effortlessly brings a pleasure to listen to and watch. Doing it on your own is a completely different story. But it is fun trying to get there, even though it is hard. Let's aim high and TRY  PRACTICE AND PLAY! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

It is hard to manage those p and pp playing in the piece. My left hand is still quite weak in this territory, but if we don't try to improve we gonna stay where we are. Right? So, armed with patience, let's work on it again, and again, and again... it only can be better  Play and work on your weak points  Have fun!


----------



## Jaro

Today early start for me. I hope you will find your time for our pianos. So, let's PLAY in the morning, in the afternoon or in the evening. We know it is not lost time  Right?


----------



## Brazing

Sometimes it's hard to stay motivated. So, I have a routine. There is always a time where I sit and practice or just play. No matter what happens.


----------



## Jaro

Brazing said:


> Sometimes it's hard to stay motivated. So, I have a routine. There is always a time where I sit and practice or just play. No matter what happens.


That is my approach as well. I am still learning how to learn. I like what 'Dimace' wrote on one of the other topics and I am aiming there. To practice based on results. It is not about the time we spend playing, but the results we get. Seeing little results or rather slow makes me think that there is still room for improvement in the way I practice. SO, let's learn  PLAY! ENJOY!


----------



## Jaro

I love those days when for no reason you feel that something is going to happen, though, probably it will not. I am certain about one thing: today is another day when Ruth (my piano) will be in use  Are you ready to play today again? PLAY!


----------



## mikeh375

Poor Ruth, she must be exhausted Jaro....


----------



## Jaro

mikeh375 said:


> Poor Ruth, she must be exhausted Jaro....


I guess she is exhausted with me hitting those keys for quite a time yet. By the way, I like your page, and I will check your scores and work. Always happy to see the work of fellow members here. Kind of inspired to work on my own skills. Saying that, to all who reads, let's not waste this Friday, and play a bit, or a lot  Me working on those soft touches with RUTH. She resists due to her age and limitations but gives me something back anyway. After all, I think, I still can squeeze a bit more from here, till the moment I get some day my new piano. HAVE FUN TODAY! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

It's so hard with RUTH, but even she resists, it is a pleasure when something goes right. It is worth the effort though would be great to bury her already and switch to something new. Well, not all goes as we like to do. So, let's use what we have and squeeze all the juices we can to have a bit of fun from where we stan at the moment. It is going to be better. PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Two days break and all over again. Piano and pianissimo with RUTH is quite a challenge. But it is a bit possible. Her keys resisting for no reason don't help, my lack of skill doesn't help as well. But it is a great exercise anyway. Learning from it a lot. So, let's practice a bit today to be closer to another challenge that surely will come once we have something we practice now in our skillset. PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

I don't know how about you, but I prefer to practice in the morning. Not today though! So, I am joining you in the evening today with our piano quests  Let's have some progress done  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

I love my mornings. Piano to start the day. Play! Find your perfect time to play! For me it is morning.  How about you?


----------



## Jaro

I had my morning practice already. Are you ready to play today? PLAY


----------



## Jaro

Back to the piano after fasting weekend. I hope you had a chance to play... not like me. But today is a different story at least for me. PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Unfortunately, I have to stop doing what I am doing. I took yesterday old piece of material I was playing Canon in C, simplified version, and tried to play it with those soft touches trying to get p and pp and it was somehow almost impossible. More it was unsteady and one note was all right, next not, but then tried again, and those notes I played before right, at least I think they were right, did not sound right. So, I went today to the community center where they have an old piano, but still quite all right and checked: is it only me and my skills or maybe it is piano. And? Well, though I still am on the learning curve, the piano started to respond to me. Way better than my old RUTH. Few questions you might willing to answer ladies and gentlemen:

So, is there a point of learning on the broken piano? I am sure it is not. But it leads to another question:
What possibly I can do with the bad piano? Is there anything I could do to not sabotage my effort? What to practice on it?

I am truly on the quest now to get new piano! It will not be easy but I have to do it. Thanks for any inputs you can share to keep this train going. Thanks. Jaro


----------



## Dimace

You will buy a Yamaha or a Kawai upright no more than 10 years old. I prefer the Yamaha. That's it and keep going.


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> You will buy a Yamaha or a Kawai upright no more than 10 years old. I prefer the Yamaha. That's it and keep going.


Saturday, I am going to check pianos. Quite a trip but they have plenty. So, I hope I will choose my new friend for the next few years. Still digital, but for sure it will be better than RUTH is. The budget for it will be a bit tricky, but I have already some ideas to make it happen. So, fingers crossed that in the next two weeks or so I will get my new friend. Nice Christmas gift for myself ... and you as well b'cos I believe my motivation to play and practice will rise up a lot. And of course, PLAY today. I will join you when I get my new friend. And again, I need to find the right name for her. I am pretty sure it will be quite easy once I see her.

By the way, thanks to all of you who helped me so far in reaching this stage of my piano journey. I really appreciate it. I hope one day, in some way, I will repay your kindness. For now, I can only send my warmest thoughts towards you: SENT


----------



## Jaro

Excited about my trip tomorrow. Possibly will meet my new piano  I still can't practice, but once I have my new Lady chosen I will do everything possible to have her home as soon as possible. SO EXCITED  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> You will buy a Yamaha or a Kawai upright no more than 10 years old. I prefer the Yamaha. That's it and keep going.


Hi did you mean *Acoustic* Yamaha or Kawai upright? Or digital. 
I tried those pianos today, I mean mostly digital, and decent ones start from around 4k. Those which are around 2k have the keyboard working more or less as Ruth's (my piano), but keys are better somehow, bigger gaps between black keys, I can actually quite easily hit them without problems. But the way keys work, is still a bit not what we get in acoustic pianos. Though I must say, best in that feature, how the keys work I mean, KAWAI would be my winner (4k). 
Somehow I did not like or resonate with sounds from Yamaha. Kind of strange filling with Rolands too. But this may be because I spend there like three hours playing on them. Well, next trip is required.

Oh, and of course I couldn't resist playing on acoustic pianos 15-25k worth. WHAT A PLEASURE. And most important I could apply there and work on my piano and pianissimo, and straight away I felt the connection with the piano - well at least I felt something there.

So, to assume. In about two years I am going to invest in an acoustic piano. Will start saving for it straight away.
But what to do now? Go with imperfect 2K pianos? Maybe adopt some acoustic piano, and practice less but on an acoustic piano?
Well, the amount of new information and experience got me lost a bit. I am pretty sure the best things will happen. But, as always appreciate your advice


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Hi did you mean *Acoustic* Yamaha or Kawai upright? Or digital.
> I tried those pianos today, I mean mostly digital, and decent ones start from around 4k. Those which are around 2k have the keyboard working more or less as Ruth's (my piano), but keys are better somehow, bigger gaps between black keys, I can actually quite easily hit them without problems. But the way keys work, is still a bit not what we get in acoustic pianos. Though I must say, best in that feature, how the keys work I mean, KAWAI would be my winner (4k).
> Somehow I did not like or resonate with sounds from Yamaha. Kind of strange filling with Rolands too. But this may be because I spend there like three hours playing on them. Well, next trip is required.
> 
> Oh, and of course I couldn't resist playing on acoustic pianos 15-25k worth. WHAT A PLEASURE. And most important I could apply there and work on my piano and pianissimo, and straight away I felt the connection with the piano - well at least I felt something there.
> 
> So, to assume. In about two years I am going to invest in an acoustic piano. Will start saving for it straight away.
> But what to do now? Go with imperfect 2K pianos? Maybe adopt some acoustic piano, and practice less but on an acoustic piano?
> Well, the amount of new information and experience got me lost a bit. I am pretty sure the best things will happen. But, as always appreciate your advice


I mean acoustic! Don't throw your money for (almost) the nothing. Make your savings and buy the right instrument.


----------



## fluteman

Dimace said:


> I mean acoustic! Don't throw your money for (almost) the nothing. Make your savings and buy the right instrument.


Acoustic and electric pianos are completely different instruments. You might as well say, Don't throw your money away on a zither or a contra bassoon! Make your savings and buy an acoustic piano!

A sentiment I agree with wholeheartedly. After all, look at all the great music that has been written for the acoustic piano. I am very happy with my Yamaha 5'3" G1 'baby' grand, my piano since early childhood. Fully refurbished and certified from a reputable dealer, a used one will cost about $10K. But I have seen private sellers unloading them for $1,500 or less. You need to check the condition of a used piano and factor in the cost of a technician and professional piano mover (do not hire amateurs or try to move it yourself). For under $4K, you should be able to very well.


----------



## morsing

fluteman said:


> Acoustic and electric pianos are completely different instruments.


How so are they different?


----------



## fluteman

morsing said:


> How so are they different?


Sound. Also, action and feel. There are now some highly sophisticated electric pianos designed to come as close to the real thing as possible, but they cost as much as the real thing.


----------



## Rogerx

Jaro said:


> Back to the piano after fasting weekend. I hope you had a chance to play... not like me. But today is a different story at least for me. PLAY!





Jaro said:


> Excited about my trip tomorrow. Possibly will meet my new piano  I still can't practice, but once I have my new Lady chosen I will do everything possible to have her home as soon as possible. SO EXCITED  PLAY!


How are things Jaro, not ill I hope?


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> How are things Jaro, not ill I hope?


Hi, Sorry I wasn't here for some time. I had to stop for a while whatever I was doing to move forward. Oh, and no, I wasn't sick. It was something else. I had to clean my mind from any distractions to find my heart again. Don't want to be too deep in here in that but I am back in the saddle again. A few more days to get the feeling of which horse I want to ride. Regarding piano, I have to stick with RUTH (my piano) for a while since I have to change a few things in other areas, but it will work well in the future. Sometimes it is good to stop before we make another step. Anyway, thanks for asking. And How are you, my friend? Are you all right?


----------



## Rogerx

Jaro said:


> Hi, Sorry I wasn't here for some time. I had to stop for a while whatever I was doing to move forward. Oh, and no, I wasn't sick. It was something else. I had to clean my mind from any distractions to find my heart again. Don't want to be too deep in here in that but I am back in the saddle again. A few more days to get the feeling of which horse I want to ride. Regarding piano, I have to stick with RUTH (my piano) for a while since I have to change a few things in other areas, but it will work well in the future. Sometimes it is good to stop before we make another step. Anyway, thanks for asking. And How are you, my friend? Are you all right?


I am fine , thanks, good to see you back.


----------



## Jaro

Happy Christmas everybody


----------



## Rogerx

Jaro said:


> Happy Christmas everybody
> View attachment 162343


How is Ruth doing Jaro?


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> How is Ruth doing Jaro?


Hi, Ruth is dying. It is really bad time regarding my piano journey. But I don't give up. It slowed down dramatically but I am working on improving everything. It takes time but it has to be done. Sorry for not being here so often. Will be back as soon as I straight things out  Ps. Thanks for asking. I really appreciate it.  PLAY LADIES AND GENTELMAN! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Hi, *Ruth is dying.* It is really bad time regarding my piano journey. But I don't give up. It slowed down dramatically but I am working on improving everything. It takes time but it has to be done. Sorry for not being here so often. Will be back as soon as I straight things out  Ps. Thanks for asking. I really appreciate it.  PLAY LADIES AND GENTELMAN! HAVE FUN!


Go and find a music school or a conservatory in your near and ask the people when you can practice there. If is needed give them a paar bucks to let you use one of their pianos. Otherwise you will soon destroy all your effort and there is no return after this. Have a nice year and make some progress for your own good.


----------



## Jaro

Hi, Sorry for late reply. I think about you almost every day! You are one of my motivation to fix those problems I experience and keep going. I am practicing on my old piano - Ruth. Less than usually though. Those keys... never-ending story. Thanks for the idea. There is actually a school and will check it out. 
For now, something I've been working on... still in process but getting better week by week. Have some problems to feel more relaxed with my left hand, getting better with new piece I learn but still QUITE stiff. Anyway, below new piece: River flows in you by Yiruma. As always looking forward for all the suggestions possible. 





All the best! And thank you all for support I received from you in previous posts here


----------



## Rogerx

Good to see you again, I will listen to it later on I just put a CD in thee player. 
( Just putting yourself out there makes people vulnerable I admire you for that )


----------



## Jaro

Rogerx said:


> Good to see you again, I will listen to it later on I just put a CD in thee player.
> ( Just putting yourself out there makes people vulnerable I admire you for that )


Thanks for encouragement  Once I get my new piano, after all it may take some time, I will take one step further and show my face as well  Right now I am going for two weeks brake! Little trip and I will have great time with my nieces! They must know their uncle  Nothing cheers me up like the children way of looking at things. Charges batteries like crazy  I will see you all again once I am back!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Hi, Sorry for late reply. I think about you almost every day! You are one of my motivation to fix those problems I experience and keep going. I am practicing on my old piano - Ruth. Less than usually though. Those keys... never-ending story. Thanks for the idea. There is actually a school and will check it out.
> For now, something I've been working on... still in process but getting better week by week. Have some problems to feel more relaxed with my left hand, getting better with new piece I learn but still QUITE stiff. Anyway, below new piece: River flows in you by Yiruma. As always looking forward for all the suggestions possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best! And thank you all for support I received from you in previous posts here


*That was GOOD!! *

Easy going play, nice balance, without many flaws, pleasant for my ears. Take care of the 4th finger LH. It seems to be unnaturally tensed like a small piece of wood. Try playing pieces require more involvement of the 3rd and 4th LH fingers. (this one is all 1,2,5) BRAVO!


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> *That was GOOD!! *
> 
> Easy going play, nice balance, without many flaws, pleasant for my ears. Take care of the 4th finger LH. It seems to be unnaturally tensed like a small piece of wood. Try playing pieces require more involvement of the 3rd and 4th LH fingers. (this one is all 1,2,5) BRAVO!


Hi, Thank you for your comment as always brings wormth to my heart. Sorry for late response. Using my two weeks brake. Then I am back with my old Ruth to dance a bit more with her. I as well noticed that stiff fingers once I recorded this video. Luckily my left hand starts slowly to relax a bit. Not there yet but I am more and more aware of this feeling and it becomes easier to work on it. Any suggestion about the piece of music that could be in my range to practice and work on those fingers? And is there any exercise or exercises to help my left hand to relax more? As always, I am grateful for your comment and being here for me!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Hi, Thank you for your comment as always brings wormth to my heart. Sorry for late response. Using my two weeks brake. Then I am back with my old Ruth to dance a bit more with her. I as well noticed that stiff fingers once I recorded this video. Luckily my left hand starts slowly to relax a bit. Not there yet but I am more and more aware of this feeling and it becomes easier to work on it. Any* suggestion* about the piece of music that could be in my range to practice and work on those fingers? And is there any exercise or exercises to help my left hand to relax more? As always, I am grateful for your comment and being here for me!


Hanon, Hanon, Hanon, Hanon, Czerny, Czerny, Tausig, Philipp. Every given day. Again & again. Nobody has learned by playing normal pieces.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Dimace said:


> * Take care of the 4th finger LH. It seems to be unnaturally tensed like a small piece of wood. *


*

Oh, I see the piece of wood that pretends to be a finger. Paint it.*


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> Hanon, Hanon, Hanon, Hanon, Czerny, Czerny, Tausig, Philipp. Every given day. Again & again. Nobody has learned by playing normal pieces.


Thanks for the reminder. 
I am back from a short holiday and getting ready to attack those imperfections. Time to water that 'wooden fingers'. Practice will be my water and Hanon and Czerny the nutrients. I need to check Tasing and Phillipp as well. Honestly, It is the first time I hear those names. Let's play today.
Ps. Yesterday on my way back home I decided to give a bit of play at the airport  Great experience. After two weeks brake of piano I felt a bit rusty but after 10min or so it was much better. Attracted a few from the airport crowd to stop and listen. That was fun! Hungry for more I am glad to be back to sit with RUTH and squeeze whatever is left in her to keep going. Thanks and see you soon!


----------



## Jaro

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Oh, I see the piece of wood that pretends to be a finger. Paint it.


Would do that gladly but I am really bad with painting


----------



## Jaro

Back to old routine. Let's play! Let's have fun! I know what I have to work on (my wooden like 4th finger and more  ) How about you? PLAY!


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Jaro said:


> Would do that gladly but I am really bad with painting


A child could do it.


----------



## Jaro

Tikoo Tuba said:


> A child could do it.


Painting it would leave it wooden no matter what colour you put on it. I rather water it with exercises to let it soften and be alive.

Dimace: I started Czerny Op. 599 in an addition to the exercises I play already. I started from the very beginning to work on relaxing my left hand. Based on the first exercise I've noticed It is easier to focus on the left hand. Right is doing quite well. I've noticed as well I was keeping my left wrist locked. Thanks for reminding me about Czerny. My new friend: Czerny.

Let's play again today my friends. HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

The first session is done  That Czerny's exercises are amazing  Love them already  Looking forward to the second session  Are you? Are you fancy playing today? PLAY!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Painting it would leave it wooden no matter what colour you put on it. I rather water it with exercises to let it soften and be alive.
> 
> Dimace: I started Czerny Op. 599 in an addition to the exercises I play already. I started from the very beginning to work on relaxing my left hand. Based on the first exercise I've noticed It is easier to focus on the left hand. Right is doing quite well. I've noticed as well I was keeping my left wrist locked. Thanks for reminding me about Czerny. My new friend: Czerny.
> 
> Let's play again today my friends. HAVE FUN!


First learn the right hand. Then the left. (make one site a time, no more) After work them together. NEVER study both hands (at the beginning) together. Use metronome if needed. Good news! Keep going.

(Czerny was Liszt's teacher. Liszt is by far the GREATEST piano virtuoso. You understand, I want to believe, the pianistic caliber of Carl Czerny, who was also was a VERY good piano composer. Look at You Tube for his works...)


----------



## Jaro

Dimace said:


> First learn the right hand. Then the left. (make one site a time, no more) After work them together. NEVER study both hands (at the beginning) together. Use metronome if needed. Good news! Keep going.
> 
> (Czerny was Liszt's teacher. Liszt is by far the GREATEST piano virtuoso. You understand, I want to believe, the pianistic caliber of Carl Czerny, who was also was a VERY good piano composer. Look at You Tube for his works...)


Thanks for the advice. This is exactly what I am doing. I was neglecting Czerny though I knew his exercises were there to practice. Huge mistake. But better later than never, right?

Hey guys, let's play today! Let's learn who knows what we will discover today? PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

One week with Czerny and loads of fun. Mostly how crazy is my body  Luckily those exercises are quite easy to follow and luckily I have them on the app I am seldomly using now *PM*. A funny thing is happening: I had and still have this tendency to keep my wrist stiff including some of the fingers in my left hand. What is funny and I am playing with it to get rid of it is that once I am able to relax my fingers and wrist the tension moves to the forearm. When I have more of the exercise I am practising in my hands and I am able to focus to relax, even more, forearm including, the tension moves even higher into my shoulder. At some point it all works fine at least I think it does. Anyway, this will be another exciting week with Czerny and other things I am practising though my main goal for incoming weeks is to relax! I am already seeing advantage of working on it while playing other pieces I know, hanons and scales. Again it is a time of new discoveries. How precious is this instrument? It surprises you almost on daily basis  Oh, and I have discovered when I did upload that stiffness in my fourth finger in my left hand. It happened once I was practising I Giorni. Again, more awareness on what is going on raised with Czerny and I've noticed the tendency of doing that mistake there. All right. Enough of this elaborate  Let's play again today! Let's have FUN! PLAY!
Ps. Thanks as always you pushed me again in right direction! See you soon!


----------



## Jaro

Hi, Piano enthusiasts. How about this week to move a bit further and practice something that will make us better than we are right now? Though it sounds simple sometimes is so difficult to do. Find time! Have fun! and PRACTICE/PLAY! I will do the same  
Ps. For me last week was a struggle. I repainted the house I live in and I realised how weak I am. Painting those ceilings almost killed my arms - it is extremely uncomfortable to play once you feel pain all the time. It is gone now! So, I hope for a good week of practice. I wish you a great week of practice as well! HAVE FUN! PLAY!


----------



## Rogerx

I admire your persistence, an example for many people, bravo. :tiphat:


----------



## mr bob

Have to admit, not playing every day. But I hope, getting a little better. Playing 3 tunes in one sitting when I can. Learning something new every half a year. Right now it's Bach.


Jaro said:


> PRACTICE/PLAY!


right


----------



## Jaro

mr bob said:


> Have to admit, not playing every day. But I hope, getting a little better. Playing 3 tunes in one sitting when I can. Learning something new every half a year. Right now it's Bach.
> 
> right


Yes, I can relate. To be honest I also miss some days. But I know when the routine is in place everything is moving forward. Even slow improvements are faster noticeable and then magic happens: enthusiasm rises and going through difficult moments is much easier. Ps. I am working now on an old piece (played it a long time ago) where I can implement what I am doing now which is relaxing my left hand. I needed to go a bit backwards to sort it out, and in the nearest future, I hope to come back to the right place. It is still fun. Seeing that it actually works brings hope and keeps me pushing it forward.

Ps.* Rogerx,* thanks for the compliment. I try my best... NO! I still think there is another gear. Need to find the gear stick first 
Pss. *mr bob*, Bach!!!??? That is AMAZING! Best of luck!!!
Psss. As always: PLAY/PRACTICE/HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

Long time no see  Right? Well, I've been busy a bit, but the piano was my pall through this quite challenging time. Finally, sort it out. Well, life throws us sometimes into quite a deep well. But back to piano  Let's play again. It looks like I may continue my journey and I hope you continue yours as well. Let's have some fun today! PLAY!


----------



## Rogerx

Jaro said:


> Long time no see  Right? Well, I've been busy a bit, but the piano was my pall through this quite challenging time. Finally, sort it out. Well, life throws us sometimes into quite a deep well. But back to piano  Let's play again. It looks like I may continue my journey and I hope you continue yours as well. Let's have some fun today! PLAY!


Good to see you back, keep going. :clap:


----------



## Jaro

So excited to practice today. Are you? I will start in minutes with scales, hanons, and arpeggios for my morning session. Later more enjoyable time: learning a new piece of material and polishing old ones. Ruth (my piano) doesn't help much... but let's do as much as we can with what we have  Have fun. PLAY! ENJOY! GOOD DAY EVERYBODY!


----------



## Jaro

Saturday  What a great day to move a bit forward. Join me and PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Sunny Sunday in my location. Spring is here  Time to 'water' piano skills as well that they can bloom through played music  Have fun today! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Again time to PLAY! Have you already? For me, it is now again and MORE FUN. Morning up to hour session is for Scales Hanons etc. So, let's have some FUN! PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Another day to make some progress... oh... Yesterday, I had a moment when both my hands for the moment were so relaxed while playing and the feeling of the music played was: AMAZING. Bad thing, it was just a moment. Good thing: It finally happened. The wonderful thing: it felt SO GOOD! Music and piano are good pals. They sooner or later will make you feel so great, even for a moment. Yet in my case. PLAY! GET THERE! OR ENJOY IT IF YOU'RE THERE ALREADY!


----------



## Dimace

Jaro said:


> Another day to make some progress... oh... Yesterday, I had a moment when *both my hands for the moment were so relaxed while playing *and the feeling of the music played was: AMAZING. Bad thing, it was just a moment. Good thing: It finally happened. The wonderful thing: it felt SO GOOD! Music and piano are good pals. They sooner or later will make you feel so great, even for a moment. Yet in my case. PLAY! GET THERE! OR ENJOY IT IF YOU'RE THERE ALREADY!


Did you make a video? It would be helpful.


----------



## Jaro

Yes. I will at the end of this week. It is a simple piece of material but it lets me be more familiar with the right feeling and experience that relaxation while playing. Thank you for pushing me. I need that sometimes. I have bad days too  Oh... since I am here: LET'S PLAY TODAY!


----------



## Jaro

Oh, new look of the forum. More up to date. More ads. Another proof that change is certain in life. Why not help it a bit and change how we play. I mean to take even a small step forward. PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

*Happy Easter to all of you!!! Have a great time. *​









Ps. Play today as well


----------



## ansfelden

classical lazy guitar player here. years of (non) practice makes me an eternal beginner. i love to play the really easy stuff - Carulli, Sor, Diabelli, some Carcassi, Aguado and very little Tarrega. if i would commit myself more to practice, i could be a decent guitarist by now. alas, the lack of motivation and time...


----------



## Jaro

ansfelden said:


> classical lazy guitar player here. years of (non) practice makes me an eternal beginner. i love to play the really easy stuff - Carulli, Sor, Diabelli, some Carcassi, Aguado and very little Tarrega. if i would commit myself more to practice, i could be a decent guitarist by now. alas, the lack of motivation and time...


Well, Hello! Great you are here. Just play who knows when the pushing yourself will change into a passion. But to be honest I have loads of bad days too. For example, two days ago, my hands weren't there. Like I was two years back. Happens. But there are as well beautiful moments, and I am focused on those. So, let's appreciate our instruments today, honour them by actually PLAYING! PLAY! HAVE FUN!


----------



## Jaro

As promised at the end of the week, the piece I work on, and more I use apart other exercises and pieces to relax my wrists. This is still a work in progress. First take to show all possible imperfections. I am glad and open to any suggestions  As always, grateful for your input


----------



## Jaro

Again, here  Practice ended but there is loads of listening left to do. PLEASURE  Play today or tonight. Enjoy


----------



## Jaro

New challenges, new progress, new discoveries. On one condition only: SIMPY PLAY! Who knows what will happen


----------



## Jaro

What a wonderful day outside today. Sunny, no wind... so quiet. Time to make some 'noise'. I guess Hanons and Scales for warm up will do  PLAY!


----------



## Jaro

Missed yesterday's practice, but ready to play today! How about you? Join me, let's have some FUN while improving those skills  PLAY!


----------

